# APL`13 Challenge



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi ladies!

I wanted to get the challenge started in advance since I noticed a lot of ladies were getting a little discouraged in the APL 2012. So here's a thread for previous (and future) challengers who want to retain and maintain arm pit length in 2013! Remember that hair care is a journey, _not_ a race and let's continue to uplift one another!


The Guidelines


*Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post and I'll add you to the list.*
*The challenge will officially begin on December 31, 2012 and run til December 31, 2013. *
*The challenge is open to join at any time. No cut off date!*
*Post pictures with updates, protective styling ideas, and and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.*
*STAY POSITIVE!! Remember to encourage each other and provide insightful feedback.*
 Join the Challenge 

*Current hair length*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
*Goal Month*
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
*Post a beginning picture*
 Scheduled Updates
​ 

*March 31st*
*June 30th *
*September 30th *
*December 31st*

*** I borrowed the same format from the APL 2012 posted by NikkiQ so I hope that it is fine.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 5, 2012)

The Challengers

*CherryPie*
20Something
3jsmom
4EverDetermined
abbygirl
afgirl
aishasoleil
alanaturelle
AMAKA127
AmethystLily
Angelinhell
Ann0804
aprils13
arj2680
Asha's-Hair
Ashawn Arraine
Atdow71
AtlantaJJ
babychocolate
Bajanmum
beautyintheyes
Bella10
bestblackgirl
Binetad
BornAgainNatural2012
briana87
brittle_hair
butterfli
CafedeBelleza
CalcoolatedRisk
charmtreese
chassiecrane
chelleypie810
chelseatiara
CICI24
ckn
Cocoa3438
CoiledByNature
DaPPeR
Deziyah
Dibs90UK
dicapr
DominicanBrazilian82
Ebonychic90
equestrian
esi.adokowa
FemmeCreole
fiyahwerks
Froreal3
Fyne
gonnabme1st
GrowAHead
Growingmyhairlong
grownupnai
gvin89
GWtheVoice
Hairology
hairqueen7
HappywithJC723
Haymarket
HeadofCurls
HighAspirations
HoneyA
Honeytips
HuneyBunchezz
InBloom
IronButterfly
itismehmmkay
IwantLonqHaiir
JaszyFaye
jayjaycurlz
jbwphoto1
KammyGirl
kandake
Kb3auty
Kerryann
Kittitian_QT
Kiwi
KiWiStyle
latingirly020488
legallybronze
lexitrent
lindseyerinc
llan
londonfog
lovemyhair247
LovePatti
LovLeeLaDee
Lurkee
Maxi11510
melissa-bee
MeowMix
miraclediva
missliberia
MKBeauty
msmarc1
myhairgrowstoo
MyTea
MzLady78
NaturallyMede
nature11e
NefertariBlu
Nela7
nemi95
nicki6
nynewyork
OceanEyes
Odessa
pearlific1
pelohello
PerfectlyFlawed
petitefille
pinkpanther23
PinkyPromise
PittiPat
Poutchi
quirkydimples
RODI
Rozlewis
sandalex13
Satchmo
Seamonster
SexySin985
shae101s
Shalay11
shalonda18
shanese21 
shesheshe22
shidagirl
SincerelyBeautiful
snickieb
SouthernStunner
stephanyk87
sunnycurls
TalkTru
TeeBee
TheVioletVee
TooCute
treybaby2005
TruthInLove
VivianLearns
waffigrl
whosthatgurl
yaya24


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2012)

Yay!!! Way to go BEAUTYU2U! I'm so glad you started this challenge for everyone. I know you're gonna do a great job hosting. Feel free to call upon the APL Ninjas if you guys would like us to pop in every now and then Ninja style 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm joining this challenge again simply because my shortest length is not apl and most likely because i will not make apl by dec. 31

so add me in this sucker


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm in!! I'm in!! May not make it by the end of 2012 due to some cuts and trims here and there but I will be back to post a starting pic with my other info as well. Need to relax my hair next week to do another length check. That pic will be my starting pic for this thread.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wishing you ladies luck!


----------



## 30something (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you for starting this challenge OP!!


*Current hair length*
SHL

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Natural

*Goal Month*
I'm giving my self until Dec, 31, 2013

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Co wash and deep condition twice a week
Light protein deep condition Thursday, moisture deep condition Sunday.
Co washer = Tresemme naturals/ Hair one/trader joes nourish spa
Deep conditioners = Aubrey organics GPB, HSR, Tresemme mud masque
Styler and leave in = Traders joes nourish spa + herbal essences/ Qhemet twist butter. That is pretty much it.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Probably nothing different besides just useless heat. My regimen has been pretty solid.
*

Post a beginning picture*

Will do.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 5, 2012)

Current hair length
SL about 1-2 in the back from APL
front is NL/ SL (have layers)

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Relaxed

Goal Month
I'm giving my self until May 2013 (graduation)

Current Reggie and styling choices

Wash and rollerset 1x a week
Moisturize and oil when necessary
Wear my hair done 5x out of the week

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
try to go 12 weeks between relaxers 


Post a beginning picture


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Beauty, thanks for starting this challenge. I am doing the no heat challenge so I have no idea what length my hair is. Never got use to length checking type 4 hair with no heat, but I am learning. 

If I should luck up and have a few strands of hair that reach APL when I straighten in 4 months, I will need to get my crown to APL. A year should get those shorties past shoulder length for sure. 

*Current hair length* Won't know until the new year

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* Happy to be Nappy for 12 years!

*Goal Month* June erplexed

*Current Reggie and styling choices* Everything but the kitchen sink. Bandwagons, clearing out my stash by using something different every month. 

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* Want to go back to Bikram Yoga, swimming, and dance class.

*Post a beginning picture * I will post in January after I straighten my hair-the big reveal!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 5, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I'm joining this challenge again simply because *my shortest length is not apl* and most likely because i will not make apl by dec. 31



That's perfectly fine. Partial challengers are welcome too! 



SincerelyBeautiful said:


> *I'm in!! I'm in!! *May not make it by the end of 2012 due to some cuts and trims here and there but I will be back to post a starting pic with my other info as well. Need to relax my hair next week to do another length check. That pic will be my starting pic for this thread.



 Welcome, girl!



20Something said:


> *Thank you for starting this challenge OP!!*



You're welcome! If you ladies get the chance, post some of the products you'll be using in your regimen. It could be helpful to the others.



chelleypie810 said:


> Goal Month
> *I'm giving my self until May 2013 (graduation)*



That'll be a nice graduation gift to yourself 



Seamonster said:


> Hi Beauty, *thanks for starting this challenge*. I am doing the no heat challenge so I have no idea what length my hair is. *Never got use to length checking type 4 hair with no heat, but I am learning. *
> 
> *Current Reggie and styling choices* Everything but the kitchen sink. *Bandwagons, clearing out my stash by using something different every month. *



You're welcome! I usually length check on hair that was DC'd or soaking wet when I applied product and airdried in a stretched state. It makes my hair really soft and able to stretch for the picture better. If it's dry, it won't act right. And  I've been all over the place for awhile too. I haven't bought any new products so I "excuse" myself for digging through relatives' products  I need to stop.


----------



## bestblackgirl (Oct 5, 2012)

OOOh I want to officially join.

*Current Length:* SL Relaxed


*Goal Month:* I'm giving myself till December. Last time I was APL, I felt it took forever to get there

*Regimen:* Washing once a week because I workout 5x a week.
                       NJoy's  Sulfur Challenge
                       Moisturize daily, PSing 
                       Will modify as I go along


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Current hair length: Shoulder/collarbone
*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
*
*Goal Month: June 2013
*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: Co-wash 1x a week. Shampoo bi-monthly to monthly, deep condition bi-weekly (will change soon to weekly), protective style in mostly twists, buns, and wigs (foregoing wigs until the new year due to another challenge), Spritz and seal ends every other day for moisture, sleep with satin scarf & bonnet,
*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Deep condition weekly and pay more attention to protein/moisture balance. I may benefit from more protein due to having fine hair. May look into tea rinsing. I will also begin to exercise more, drink water, and eat healthier.
*
*Post a beginning picture





*


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello,

I want to join this group so glad you started it,

Current hair length: grazing shoulder length

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed

Goal Month: August

Current Reggie and styling choices: I will post more details later.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I will post more details later.

Post a beginning picture: I will post more details later.


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 5, 2012)

I want to join.

Current hair length: NL front; SL back
Hair type: I'm natural
Goal Month: I'm hoping to reach APL by August 2013 
Current Reggie and styling choices: frequent co washing, shampooing once every week or two, DCing as needed, M&S twice daily, taking vitamins daily, protective styling in twists and wigs. 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Nothing at this time.
Beginning picture- coming soon.


----------



## JaszyFaye (Oct 5, 2012)

*I'm in!!* 


*Current hair length:* SL
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* October 11th marks my 9th yeah being all natchal 
*Goal Month:* June just in time to celebrate being a quarter of a century old
*Current Reggie and styling choices:*  Currently in Patra braids that I self installed, going to keep these in until December. In the MN and NJoy Sulfur challenge. 
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *Up my water intake, break up with my long time lover heat and continue to ps 

Beginning picture was taken 9/29 the day before I braided my hair


----------



## Satchmo (Oct 5, 2012)

Count me in! Been waiting for this.


Current hair length
SL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Relaxed 

Goal Month
July 2013

Current Reggie and styling choices
When rocking buns and ponytails,
Cowash once a week
Poo and deep condition once a week
Moisturise and seal daily and massage scalp with JBCO
No heat

When rocking braids,
Spritz with water then braid spray and massage scalp with JBCO
No washes- I keep the braids in for a month; if needed i'll clean my scalp with witch hazel

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Try to stop touching/thinking/daydreaming about my hair 

Post a beginning picture



ETA: adding mn back to my reggie as I just realised I got my most growth with that back in July/August.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 5, 2012)

When I take my braids down from under this wig I about a month I'll see if I'm sl if so I'll join until then Ima lurk


----------



## Deziyah (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for starting this challenge!! I am definitely in, this will be my first challenge!

*Current hair length?* 
About Neck Length

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* 
Just recently decided to just straight Transition to Natural..... last relaxer 7/25/12

*Goal Month *
No clue... I doubt that I will get to APL by 12/31/13 but I would love to see how long I get by the end of next year

*Current Reggie and styling choices *I just started my journey a month ago and I am still trying to learn my hair but so far...
*Once a week*:
_Pre Poo_: Dove Intense Repair & EVOO 
_Shampoo_: MoroccanOil Moisture Repair Shampoo (looking to change this just using it up; Open to suggestions)
_Deep Conditioning_: Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisture Treatment & ORS Replenishing Conditioner

*Moisture and seal ends daily*: Elast QP Oil Recovery Anti-Breakage Moisturizer, Seal with my Oil Mix (EVCO, Jojoba Oil & Eucalyptus Oil)

*Moisturize Roots every other day *with Scurl

My goto protective style has been *Bantu knots* but looking to start doing twist outs and flat twist styles

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* 
Increasing my deep conditioning two 2x a week once with a co-wash and the other with a shampoo

*I'm also open to any changes you ladies think I should make to my regimen* 

*Post a beginning picture *My avatar pic was taken about a month ago so its pretty recent; but I will try to see if I can get a good pic this weekend to post after my hair has her spa day



Lets do it ladies!!!!


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm in!

Current hair length: SL in back, chin length on sides, and bridge of my nose in front. (about 6-7 inches)

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: natural

Goal Month: Dec 2013

Reggie and styling choices: lo manipulation, heavy moisture, weekly protein, weaves & phony ponies

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Up water intake, starting an exercise regimen, and vitamins

Post a beginning picture: will post later

ETA Starting picture:


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

As a graduate of NikkiQ's apl2012 challenge I'm here to congratulate you ladies on you hhj so far and to wish you all the best. Stay positive and motivated because it can be done


----------



## brittle_hair (Oct 6, 2012)

Need a good trim so not sure I will make APL 2012 

I'n a inch/two past CBL - hope to make APL by spring 2013


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 6, 2012)

Current hair length 
SL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
relaxed 

Goal Month 
July 2012

Current Reggie and styling choices 
i wash my hair once a week
prepoo before every wash
DC is my bestest friend..so i make sure not to skip this step no matter what.
I have porous strands so I use roux PC after every wash and my final step is always a ACV rinse
moisturize and seal every day or every other day mostly at night
i massage my scalp everyday or every other day

my go to protective style is a bun

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
my reggie is pretty solid just have to tweak a few things and working on getting a steamer i know that would take my HHJ to the next dimension

Post a beginning picture
 I will post a pic on monday after my TU


----------



## alanaturelle (Oct 7, 2012)

Current hair length: I'm not sure but I might be between NL and SL. I'm not doing an official check till 18 months post-BC when I hope to be SL. 

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural

Goal Month: I'm hoping to make APL by July 23rd which will mark the second year anniversary of my second big chop!!!!!!

Current Reggie and styling choices: My regimen is very simple: Weekly Prepoo-Wash- DC - Moisturize and Seal - Cornrow. Right now I'm in individual braids but my usual protective style consists of wigging. I have been wigging since January 1st. I'm hoping to switch to buns sometimes in Spring

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I don't really plan on changing on regimen but I like to try new products. Yep, I might be a product junkie but I'm in denial, 

Post a beginning picture: I'll post a beginning picture after Dec 31st!!!!

HHJ!!!!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes this is what I need
Current length: cbl
Styling: twist under a wig
Goal month: august 2013
Reggie: wash/dc bi-weekly, m&s with oil scalp every other day ,no heat till I hit apl
Won't be changing anything except drink more h20.
Starting length: will post on Dec 31 2012


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 7, 2012)

After lurking long enough, this will be my first challenge. I'm excited to embark on this journey with everyone, learn some things, and share some things I've learned. 

Current hair length
CBL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Natural
Goal Month
August 2013
Current Reggie and styling choices
#1- henna monthly, everything else is a mix of DC, wash, condition, flat iron(leave out), M&S, weekly/daily with various products
PS style of choice: half-wigs!  Love em, can't live without em
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Not to sound cocky, but I'm good! LOL! Just got my regimen down, so  I'm not changing anything at the moment. If I do, y'all will be the firsts to know!
Post a beginning picture




I'm a SlowGrower, but it's koo!
Lets get it ladies!


----------



## briana87 (Oct 7, 2012)

[*]Current hair length
When I measure my hair it's anywhere from 4.5 to almost 6 inches. So anywhere from EL for the shorter parts to NL for the longer parts.

[*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Natural

[*]Goal Month
Based on my growth rate, I believe I can hit APL around Oct or Nov next year.

[*]Current Reggie and styling choices
-Shampoo (as needed) with Shea moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo
-DC (as needed) with ORS replenishing pak conditioner 
-moisturize w/ glycerin+water mix (I've found this to be a holy grail for my hair; it LOVES it)
-seal w/ Hollywood beauty olive oil
-low manipulation (no heat, careful detangling, no scissor happiness!)
-I haven't decided yet if I wanted to (or when I wanted to) us protective styling. Yesterday I took out my braids because they were becoming more of a hassle than what it was worth. I may do some Nubian twists for the holidays after I reach my one year bc anniversary (which is not long from now!)

[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
-I really want to wear my own hair more often. I've had it in protective styles for over half the year. I really hope to not get frustrated with my hair and learn some cute styles along the way.

[*]Post a beginning picture
-November 19 will be my one year bc anniversary so I will update this thread by posting a pic then.

HHG ladies and good luck!!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Oct 7, 2012)

Current hair length: Neck Length

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed

Goal Month: April

Current Reggie and styling choices: M&S daily, DC at least 2x weekly, PS is gibson tuck and bunning

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
upping my DC to 2x week, adding honey to at least 1 DC

Post a beginning picture: soon!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 7, 2012)

So I shampooed, dced, moisturized and sealed, then styled for the week. I wear twists pinned up for a week, then wash and repeat. I'm trying to get my protein/moisture balance right because since starting my hhj in May, I haven't had a protein treatment. I'm experiencing a bit of breakage and my hair is fine. I thought I scored by dcing with Creme of Nature Professional Nourishing & Strengthening Treatment, but it has hydrolyzed wheat protein, which I found out just helps absorb moisture better.

I'm still looking for a protein treatment, but want to start light by trying Aphogee 2 minute or AO GPB. I think I will go with the latter. Any other suggestions?

ETA: I just measured my hair for the first time ever and its around 7 to 7.5 inches everywhere except my poor crown which is 6.5. My crown has always been a trouble spot.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 7, 2012)

:welcome3: Welcome to all the newbies, former lurkers, and first-time challengers!!

Froreal3 - I just tried the Aphogee Two-Step Protein Treatment and I think it's a new stable for my fine hair. You might want to check it out.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 7, 2012)

i kinda want to join this, but not sure.  

maybe i should stay away from length challenges lol...i'll keep thinking about it.


----------



## 30something (Oct 7, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> i kinda want to join this, but not sure.
> 
> maybe i should stay away from length challenges lol...i'll keep thinking about it.



youwillrise
What do you have to lose?
You got a whole 12+ month to get APL!  If not you'll at least have support getting there.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 7, 2012)

20Something said:


> youwillrise
> What do you have to lose?
> You got a whole 12+ month to get APL!  If not you'll at least have support getting there.





truuuuuuuuuuue.  ill mostly be focusing on the sides, front and top of my hair making it to apl.  the back/nape is already past it, but the rest of my hair refuses to get there.  thank goodness for shrinkage, otherwise my hair would look weird as heck.  lol...my hair is pretty much the same length (number wise) almost all the way around (give or take an inch or so), but it's just that body placement.

so we'll see what happens.  im going to try my best not to think too much about growth/length and just do what works for me and my hair.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 7, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> truuuuuuuuuuue.  ill mostly be focusing on the sides, front and top of my hair making it to apl.  the back/nape is already past it, but the rest of my hair refuses to get there.  thank goodness for shrinkage, otherwise my hair would look weird as heck.  lol...my hair is pretty much the same length (number wise) almost all the way around (give or take an inch or so), but it's just that body placement.
> 
> *so we'll see what happens.  im going to try my best not to think too much about growth/length and just do what works for me and my hair.*



The best thing would be to join a challenge where we can help and support you through your journey. Length is an afterthought, healthy hair will grow. Join and focus on healthy locks.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 7, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> :welcome3: Welcome to all the newbies, former lurkers, and first-time challengers!!
> 
> Froreal3 - I just tried the Aphogee Two-Step Protein Treatment and I think it's a new stable for my fine hair. You might want to check it out.



Thanks. I think I will buy both! lol


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 7, 2012)

I would like to join the challenge. This will be my first length challenge. Yahhh

Current hair length. 
Some parts CL and some parts NL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Natural yahh
Goal Month June 2013 just for the summer but I should make it by December 2013
Current Reggie and styling choices
My current regimen id co wash with Hair one, detangle with Trader Joes Nourishing spa conditioner, and dC weekly with Macadamia Natural Oil Deep repair Treatment. Use Kimmaytube leave in and seal with shea butter. 2 strand twist my hair for 5 days and repeat.
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Just taking care of my hair and learning what my hair likes.

Post a beginning picture  I will post one soon.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 7, 2012)

Current hair length:  SL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:  Relaxed 

Goal Month:  Oct. 2012 (I'm a slow grower)

Current Reggie and styling choices:
I cowash once or twice a week with Wen
Clarify once a month
DC weekly (protein & moisture)
Moisturize and seal daily

Regular style is bun
Flat iron once or twice a month
Twist out once or twice a month

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
I'm changing my relaxer from Mizani BB to Linage Shea Butter

I usually stretch 12 weeks, but will try to up it by two weeks each time for max of 20-24 weeks 

Also looking for a good protein conditioner. Used eggs today and plan to try cassia obovata.

Other than that, I'll continue to bun and wear it out once in a while.

Post a beginning picture:
I have a SplitEnder so I'll maintain with that and get another trim if needed.





Before trim two weeks ago



After trim an hour later


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 8, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> Current hair length:  SL
> 
> Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:  Relaxed
> 
> ...


Quirkydimples! We can slowly grow together! It would be nice to have a companion. Why are you switching your relaxer? I just bought some Mizani BB to relax my daughter's hair, so I'm curious about your experience. I can tell you I love cassia and highly recommend it, I alternate between full treatments and adding it to my DC every week. From what I've learned it could help you stretch between touch-ups.

Good luck and happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 8, 2012)

I got so excited about starting the challenge, I forgot to add my own regimen  It's kinda under construction but here goes ... 

Weekly
Shampoo - Ion Hard Water Shampoo or CV Shampoo Bar
Conditioner - Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment
Moisturizer - Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream
Sealants - Castor Oil & Coconut Oil

Monthly *
Styling - Kinky Twists
Special - Alter Ego Garlic Scalp Treatment

* Still deciding if I'll be doing the monthly regimen. If so, the weekly regimen will be used before or in-between protective stying.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think I'm going to make APL in 2012 (ambitious, I know..lol ). I am proud to say I did make a shaky SL this September. I'm ready to shoot for APL 2013! Count me in please. Here's my placeholder:

*Current hair length*
SL in back/NL on sides.

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Natural

*Goal Month*
December 2013

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
My regimen depends on my workout intensity each week. But my basic tasks include co-washing 1x-3x a week, deep conditioning each week, clarifying shampoo once a  month, oils/cream moisturizer to seal. For this fall/winter 2012/2013, braids, kinky twist and/or wigging it with cornrows underneath. Lately, I've been bunning it with a braided phony pony or pulled to the back with my medium cotton afro puff... lol

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL*?
Looking to purchase a stand up dryer. I want to learn and try roller setting since I have longer length now. It would definitely help with my DC'ing because currently, I just sleep with conditioner in my hair and rinse in the morning.

*Post a beginning picture*
Coming very soon.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 8, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Quirkydimples! We can slowly grow together! It would be nice to have a companion. Why are you switching your relaxer? I just bought some Mizani BB to relax my daughter's hair, so I'm curious about your experience. I can tell you I love cassia and highly recommend it, I alternate between full treatments and adding it to my DC every week. From what I've learned it could help you stretch between touch-ups.
> 
> Good luck and happy hair growing ladies!



Great! I'd love to have a buddy. I get so frustrated sometimes with the pace my hair grows. 

I'm switching to a new relaxer because while I love the results of Mizani BB, I think it might be contributing to the amount of shedding I have. I've also heard really good things about Linage Shea Butter and I don't mind leaving a little texture in my hair. 

I'm ordering cassia this week and will post my experience


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 8, 2012)

awwww what the heck?!  i'll join up.  

*Current hair length* - back/nape - past APL, sides - near top of APL, front - somewhere around bottom of bottom lip.

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning *- natural

*Goal Month *- i'll go the whole year. 

*Current Reggie and styling choices* -

condition wash (for cleansing - conditioner is rinsed out) or rinse & condition (thorough water rinse w/ conditioner added as leave-in and no conditioner rinsed out at all) every other day
use LOC moisture method on "wash" days
spray moisturize (water, conditioner, oil) on non-wash days
spray hydrolyzed keratin mixed w/ water once or twice a week (i havent had any of this for a while  , but it is a normal part of my routine)
do a short baggy to infuse moisture after washes - an hour or 2
deep cleanse once a month w/ bentonite clay or shampoo bar
dc with deep cleanse once a month

i used to dc weekly, but meh...dc'ing doesnt seem to make a big difference for me, so i'll just do it once a month to say i did it.  haha. 
wear hair in simple, quick protective styles. leave in no longer than a week.  usually less. 
ends stay hidden.  
thorough finger detangling every few weeks.  light finger detangling in shower on some condition wash days.  

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* - i dunno.  i should probably start eating better and exercising. haha. 
*
Post a beginning picture* - when i get my phone fixed or find my camera, i will post one.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 9, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> Monthly *
> Styling - Kinky Twists
> Special - Alter Ego Garlic Scalp Treatment



Beauty
How would you rate this product?  Do you DC with it? I thought about buying it, but the price makes me cringe! LoL


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 9, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> Great! I'd love to have a buddy. I get so frustrated sometimes with the pace my hair grows.
> 
> I'm switching to a new relaxer because while I love the results of Mizani BB, I think it might be contributing to the amount of shedding I have. I've also heard really good things about Linage Shea Butter and I don't mind leaving a little texture in my hair.
> 
> I'm ordering cassia this week and will post my experience



Ok, are u texlaxing now with Mizani BB? How soon are you thinking of switching? You might want to try your cassia before your switch just in case that helps. Now if you're sure it's the Mizani, switch and don't mind me! I'm natural but I know cassia and henna have helped strengthen my hair and stop my breakage. 
I have been lurking here for two years but I didn't get the results I wanted nor the retention I wanted till last year when I started using the Ayurvedic powders and oils. I was jumping around when I noticed my hair wasn't falling around my sink anymore!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 9, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> Beauty
> How would you rate this product?  Do you DC with it? I thought about buying it, but the price makes me cringe! LoL



Actually, I haven't tried it yet myself. I was hoping to catch a Black Friday sale, kinda like a birthday gift to myself cause it's around that time. I believe it's for the scalp to prevent shedding.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Oct 9, 2012)

MY FIRST POST EVER!!!! 
I'm In!! 

*Current hair length:* Bout a inch from SL
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *Relaxed bone straight thinking about transitioning texlaxed
*Goal Month:* December (31, 2013 11:59:59)
*Current Reggie and styling choices:* Besides cowashing and deep conditioning I dont have a set reggie and I'll be rocking phony ponys


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 9, 2012)

Count me in! 

Current length: shoulder
Relaxed
June 2013- my birth month
Reggie- shampoo and dc once weekly, cowash once weekly
I plan to try to up my dc and cowashing and not get lazy once I start seeing growth




This was sept '12


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 10, 2012)

Back to post some stats 

Current hair length: Between SL and APL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed

Goal Month: Full APL by December 31, 2013 11:59:59

Current Reggie and styling choices: Co wash 1-2x weekly (more if stretching), clarify once monthly or as needed to remove buildup, DC 1-2x weekly, Protein treatments biweekly, and moisturizing and sealing daily. Also will be baggying twice a week for the winter to help with moisture

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I just added co washing to my regimen and so far my 4b relaxed hair loves it. I'm also stretching longer than my normal 12 weeks. I'm pushing for 16-20.

Post a beginning picture
Coming this weekend after my relaxer TU. I'm 20 weeks post relaxer now  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm joining, I have a lot of work ahead of me

Current hair length: about 5-6 inches 
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
Goal Month: 12/31/2013
Current Reggie and styling choices: clarify once a month, use a sulfate free shampoo once a week, condition once a week, dc every week w/ protein/moisture mix, immediately twist or braid my hair if I'm not in a long term p/s style ie: mini braids. Use sulfur mix, m&s every day or every other day.  Might do mid week co-washes, wear my satin bonnet every night
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Stick to the regimen, be gentle when detangling, dust every 8 weeks if needed
Post a beginning picture


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome to all the ladies who've joined! I'm posting cuz it's been a lil slow in here, but that's ok since we aren't really started. I just don't want our thread to get lost and forgotten. 

I just used Wen sweet almond mint for the first time, I can't really rant or rave yet because I didn't use it as directed, just used it to cleanse my hair so I can HENNA(yay) on friday! Eventually I will be able to give a full review. I bought it on sale, BOGO FREE, and i got sweet almond mint. I can say i don't care for this scent, but I've seen many other ladies who love it, so it's really preference. 

Do any ladies use Wen regularly? 
If so, are you natural or relaxed? 
Do you use as directed?
What other products do you use as well?

HHG


----------



## LdyKamz (Oct 11, 2012)

I was planning on lurking. Even wrote in my hair journal about lurking and maybe doing the challenge silently on my own. But I need some support so here I am.

Current hair length: *About SL *
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: *Relaxed*
Goal Month: *Hopefully June 2013 but definitely want it by Sept*. 
Current Reggie and styling choices: I* don't really wear my hair out, bun mostly but I would liek to start wearing it out and enjoying it more. Just not so sure that is compatible with trying to get to APL. It is getting colder now, so I cut down cowashing to about 1-2x weekly, Shampoo, protein treatment and DC weekly. My regimen is really simple and I think I will keep it that way and tweak as needed. I might add a mid week DC.*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *I have to really get serious about my DC. I get lazy about this at times. *
Post a beginning picture: *I'll post when we officially start. 3 months is a while for a good amount of growth*.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 11, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Welcome to all the ladies who've joined! I'm posting cuz it's been a lil slow in here, but that's ok since we aren't really started. I just don't want our thread to get lost and forgotten.
> 
> I just used Wen sweet almond mint for the first time, I can't really rant or rave yet because I didn't use it as directed, just used it to cleanse my hair so I can HENNA(yay) on friday! Eventually I will be able to give a full review. I bought it on sale, BOGO FREE, and i got sweet almond mint. I can say i don't care for this scent, but I've seen many other ladies who love it, so it's really preference.
> 
> ...



I use WEN twice a week. I alternate between 613 and Mango right now. I do a dry DC before (sometimes I DC after), but I use WEN as directed -- pump counts, splash of water, and all. Love it! I'm convinced WEN is why I haven't felt compelled to relax after 12 weeks like I usually do. My DC is Alter Ego Garlic Oil or AOGPB; I alternate. I also use Aphogee's Green Tea Keratin Spray. I've used the 2-minute conditioner and may work that back into my regimen, although I used a mixture of Greek yogurt, EVOO and 1 egg last week, followed by AEGO and it was okay. It's hard for me to tell what's good and what's not with the conditioners.

 I do know that DB Transitioning Cream is a lifesaver. I usually wear a bun or low ponytail. At night I put my hair in one or two braids after putting DBTC on my new growth and my new growth always feels moisturized.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried CON argan oil intensive conditioning treatment??? Do you like it?? Do you use on dry hair of after washing?? I got a free sample and I want to try it!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 11, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Has anyone tried CON argan oil intensive conditioning treatment??? Do you like it?? Do you use on dry hair of after washing?? I got a free sample and I want to try it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I have it, but have yet to use it. I wasnt too fond of the smell. I also have CON Professional Nourishing & Strengthening Treatment. I used that one and I guess it was ok...i followed up with a moisturizing dc though since it made my hair a little dry.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 11, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> I have it, but have yet to use it. I wasnt too fond of the smell. I also have CON Professional Nourishing & Strengthening Treatment. I used that one and I guess it was ok...i followed up with a moisturizing dc though since it made my hair a little dry.



If you try the other let me know how u like it. If I try it first I will let you know if I like it 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 11, 2012)

May I join pretty please?  I see some of my buddies in here.  I flunked NikkiQ's APL 2012 class and need one more chance 

1.	Current hair length  *S/L*
2.	Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*NATURAL*
3.	Goal Month*DECEMBER 2013*
4.	Current Reggie and styling choices *C0-WASH ~2x wk, DC 1x    wk, DUST~ 8wks, PROTIEN~ 8wks/BRAIDS*
5.	What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*MY HAIR JUST GROWS SLOW, I JUST NEED TO BE PATIENT*
6.	Post a beginning picture


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome MeowMix!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 12, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> I use WEN twice a week. I alternate between 613 and Mango right now. I do a dry DC before (sometimes I DC after), but I use WEN as directed -- pump counts, splash of water, and all. Love it! I'm convinced WEN is why I haven't felt compelled to relax after 12 weeks like I usually do. My DC is Alter Ego Garlic Oil or AOGPB; I alternate. I also use Aphogee's Green Tea Keratin Spray. I've used the 2-minute conditioner and may work that back into my regimen, although I used a mixture of Greek yogurt, EVOO and 1 egg last week, followed by AEGO and it was okay. It's hard for me to tell what's good and what's not with the conditioners.
> 
> I do know that DB Transitioning Cream is a lifesaver. I usually wear a bun or low ponytail. At night I put my hair in one or two braids after putting DBTC on my new growth and my new growth always feels moisturized.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks Quirkydimples! I should have ordered that 613, it sounds like heaven! So, if you DC before, you don't use anything after Wen? How long have you been using it? Is mango a summer scent? They didn't have that when I ordered.

I feel the same way about conditioners too, but I typically look for ones that give me moisture, which I can only tell by the "slip" I get when I put it in and how my hair feels after rinsing. I just discovered AOGBP, can't try it till a couple weeks after I henna, seems unnecessary to use it before.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome KammyGirl & MeowMix!

2013 is our year ladies, (jadakiss voice) we gon' make it, we gon' make it! APL IS OURS LADIES!


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 12, 2012)

I want to join!
I'm currently nl and relaxed with Mizani bb hg.
I plan to reach apl by next summer(or a little sooner).
Regimen: relax every three months. Heavy protein 6 weeks after relaxer and week before. Wash and deep condition twice a week(alternating moisturizin conditioner and reconstructor. Clarify once a month.

Styling: wet wrap weekly, rollerset only when I want a curly style, blowdry and flatiron on relaxer day.

To get to apl I plan on trimming by the moon and stretching relaxers.


Errrr, I may be more neck length. I cut some more damage off.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 12, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Thanks Quirkydimples! I should have ordered that 613, it sounds like heaven! So, if you DC before, you don't use anything after Wen? How long have you been using it? Is mango a summer scent? They didn't have that when I ordered.
> 
> I feel the same way about conditioners too, but I typically look for ones that give me moisture, which I can only tell by the "slip" I get when I put it in and how my hair feels after rinsing. I just discovered AOGBP, can't try it till a couple weeks after I henna, seems unnecessary to use it before.



Mango was a summer scent. My next order will have fig and pumpkin. 

If I DC before I don't do anything after Wen. For example, I'll get up in the morning and slather on my DC, put on a plastic cap, then a bandana. Next, I'll run 3-4 miles. Then, I'll come home, stretch, shower, rinse, Wen, then do whatever I'm going to do to my hair. If it's during the week, I'll put it on when I get home after work and rinse after I put my son to bed, but before my husband and I eat dinner. 

With this routine I'm starting to think I might be able to do a super-long stretch, like six month. But, I'm also not going to get ahead of myself.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 12, 2012)

I am very interested in joining the group. I been a lurker for to long now I need to join in on the fun and set some real challenges for my goals. 

Current hair length: I am slightly past shoulder length
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: I am texlaxed switching to relaxed
Goal Month I plan on reaching APL by the summer of 2013
Current Reggie and styling choices: I wear braid outs almost daily and I wear my hair up in a bun maybe two three times out of the week. I use heat once every three months (unless it’s a special occasion). I wash and deep condition my hair every two weeks. I cowash my hair weekly. 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? : What I will change is my protective styling. I will wear braids, buns, or wigs throughout my journey and wear my hair out on occasion. If I am wearing buns I might wear my hair out once or twice a week to give it a break. If it’s cold outside I will wear my wigs or braids. I will do search and destroys weekly. I will also begin to oil my scalp and ends on a regular basis. I have been thinking about starting with my amla and cassia treatments again. I will keep you posted if I change that. I think to keep me motivated I might start a fotki album so that I can see my growth progress. 
Post a beginning picture: I won’t be able to post pics because I am at work. I will post some later


----------



## 3jsmom (Oct 12, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> [*]Current hair length
> [*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
> [*]Goal Month
> [*]Current Reggie and styling choices
> ...



I am in....I am joining b/c I doubt I will fully get to APL this year, I am relaxed, by May of 3013, I plan on keeping up with my regi better


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 13, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> Mango was a summer scent. My next order will have fig and pumpkin.
> 
> If I DC before I don't do anything after Wen. For example, I'll get up in the morning and slather on my DC, put on a plastic cap, then a bandana. Next, I'll run 3-4 miles. Then, I'll come home, stretch, shower, rinse, Wen, then do whatever I'm going to do to my hair. If it's during the week, I'll put it on when I get home after work and rinse after I put my son to bed, but before my husband and I eat dinner.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the info! It's hard to believe I won't need anything else, especially when I just bought a bunch of other products I want to use. 
Good luck with your stretch, I don't have any info to offer to help your stretches other than trying the cassia. Can't wait till you try it, it may just be what you need. Where did you order yours?


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome Angelinhell, Growingmyhairlong, & 3jsmom! 

From one former lurker to others contemplating joining, come on out! It's better on this side! lol

I'm sittin here under the dryer feelin like my head weighs 30lbs with this henna on my hair plus a towel and bag! Only thing I hate about this process is cleaning up after the rinse out. But it's sooo worth it!
I'm going to try indigo for the first time, so my hair can match my new half wig. I ordered a 2 but got my second choice, which was a 1, so it's too dark for my hair. I hope all goes well, I'll let y'all know my results.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is my starting pic. I guess I can say I'm APL but its not full APL and my front is still not quite there so I'm still in this challenge . If I can retain this length and keep stretching my relaxers to 20 weeks, I may graduate early lol. I know I can do this!!!


----------



## Fyne (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi ladies im in, I am in the abyss between SL & APL and aiming for May 13


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll post more later, but I plan to flat iron my hair or at least do a blow-out around Christmas (I'm natural). This is a perfect challenge because I'm a little past collar bone now in the back. I have layers so I don't think my top layer will be APL by the end of 2013, but my bottom layers should make it!! 

I'm using Ayurveda to grow and retain my hair now, I will continue through 2013.

Thanks so much for the challenge, pictures to follow.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks to all the new challengers! I'll be tagging you in the Challenger's List as soon as I can get to a laptop, I've been on my phone (lol) Let me know if there's anything you need!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 13, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Has anyone tried CON argan oil intensive conditioning treatment??? Do you like it?? Do you use on dry hair of after washing?? I got a free sample and I want to try it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



SincerelyBeautiful - I tried it several months ago. It was nothing to write home about. My hair felt about the same as before I used it. I used it on freshly washed hair. If you're looking for a cheapie conditioning treatment pack, I would grab the ORS instead.


----------



## Deziyah (Oct 14, 2012)

Welcome MeowMix!! This is my first challenge and I hope I don't flunk!! Lol! I'm doing a long term transition from relaxed to natural w/out the bc and it seems like my ng is loving my reggie but the relaxed part is kind of iffy on it.. But with all you ladies support I know I'll make it!!


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 14, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U,

every time i see your signature picture i start singing:

soft kitty
warm kitty
little ball of fur
happy kitty
sleepy kitty
purr purr purrrrrr

in my head.  thanks...A LOT! : P


----------



## Deziyah (Oct 14, 2012)

Lol youwillrise!!!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 14, 2012)

You're welcome, girl


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 14, 2012)

So I used Aphogee 2 Minute after shampooing with Elasta QP C&C Shampoo. I felt my hair needed a protein boost since my shed hairs stretch a lot and none of my products contain protein. I didn't follow it up with a moisturizing DC because my hair didn't really feel that stringy/dry like it did with the Creme of Nature Professional Nourishing & Strengthening Treatment. I applied my leave in and sealed as usual. Hoping I will see less breakage. I'm wondering if I should have clarified first...I don't think I use many products. But my products do contain cones. I spritz every other day with my water/oil/conditioner mix and seal my ends with oil leading up to wash day. But I do use shampoo about once a week, so I think that should remove any buildup. 

I will be styling in my usual twists and pinning them up in an updo of some sort...will scour Youtube for ideas in a minute. I think I will keep this set in for two weeks and just continue to use my water/oil/conditioner spritz. I simply don't feel like messing with my hair next week. I'm hoping to retain another inch before the year ends, bringing my length to about 8 inches. I also dusted my ends today so hopefully that helps a bit.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh please sign me up !! I'm new to EVER CARING ABOUT MY HAIR, but I got like a sudden burst of interest in the last 2 weeks..
Currently collar bone length 
Currently learning about different things to create my regimen 
Can't post pics just yet but will be soon .


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 15, 2012)

It's soooo good to be back with aphogee. I rollerset my hair and there was not ONE broken hair on my shirt or the sink. Was there going to be a protein challenge? I don't think I'll be reaching for Humecto for a long time.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 15, 2012)

Im looking for a good protein to add to 
My regimen!


----------



## petitefille (Oct 15, 2012)

*Current hair length

*Shoulder length*
*
*
*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
*
*
Natural

*
*
*Goal Month*
*
*
December

*
*
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
*
*
Protective style in twists for 3-4 weeks
Moisturize daily with aloe vera juice, water and glycerin spray
Scalp massage nightly with Njoy's sulphur mix
Wash bi-weekly or monthly by mixing a dime-sized amount of Giovanni shampoo with water in a pointed-nozzle bottle and targeting the scalp while hair is in twists
Remove twists with aloe vera mix and EVOO (followed by shampoo)
Deep condition with Silk Elements mixed with EVOO and Vitamin E oil
Kimmaytube's leave-in post conditioning
Multi vitamin, biotin, B12, and iron daily
Finger detangling
Healthy diet 

Drink green tea/matcha or bamboo tea daily
Exercise and yoga



*
*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
*
*
All the things mentioned above! I use healthy hair care practices sometimes, but I haven't been consistent, and I think that's why I haven't seen growth. It's important that I'm consistent with iron and yoga, because I'm anemic and I'm a highly stressed person, so my hair falls out a lot.

*
*
*Post a beginning picture*


Although this photo is from May 2011, my hair has not gained any length since then.

*
*


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 15, 2012)

I really want in on this challenge. My focus for my hair in 2013 is on the length of my hair in its unstretched state. While my hair at the moment is grazing BSL, stretched...My ultimate goal is to have full APL curly/unstretched hair. Sooo, I hope that still counts?? (Please, please, puh lease)
[*]Current hair length
 Shoulder length-curly
[*]Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning
 Natural
[*]Goal Month
 Ehh, June? Want some serious hang time on my wngs for summer!
[*]Current Reggie and styling choices
 Wash/cowash weekly. Deep Condition like crazy. Low maintenance styling..braid outs and buns. 
[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
 Pay closer attention to my ends. Prevent knots and splits. Keep up with trims. Moisturize, moisturize, moisturize!! 

I'll post a pic once I wash this weekend.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome newcomers! Our thread is gonna be poppin'! Good luck to us all! I am sure we will all make it and strive to make sure we all do!

Meanwhile, I did my henna friday, slept in it overnight, rinsed with a cheapie VO5 moisture milk condish, followed by my first indigo app.  I don't see much difference, just a darker red tint to my hair. Needless to say, my hair doesn't match my wig now, I may need to use a rinse(yikes). I followed up with wen(experiment), then DC with Nexxus Humectress & heat. Rinsed out and applied aloe vera to my ends for the night. Sunday I M&S'd with one n only argan oil. Still in my beauteous celies!

Here's my poof after henna




Please Xcuse my Henna shirt. Use a regular raggedy shirt if your hair is past SL, just a lil tip! Lighting isn't that great to display my shine!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 15, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> I really want in on this challenge. My focus for my hair in 2013 is on the length of my hair in its unstretched state. While my hair at the moment is grazing BSL, stretched...My ultimate goal is to have full APL curly/unstretched hair. Sooo, I hope that still counts?? (Please, please, puh lease)
> [*]Current hair length
> Shoulder length-curly
> [*]Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning
> ...



Your hair is gorgeous! I love the texture & hang you got goin! I can't think of having my unstretched curly shrunken hair attaining a hair goal other than 8 inches wide! lol
Can I ask what type curl you are? I'm a 4a but can't get my curls to hang.  If my hair didn't shrivel up, I'd be able to wear my natural hair, but I haven't figured it out. 
Let me know!
TIA


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 15, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Your hair is gorgeous! I love the texture & hang you got goin! I can't think of having my unstretched curly shrunken hair attaining a hair goal other than 8 inches wide! lol
> Can I ask what type curl you are? I'm a 4a but can't get my curls to hang.  If my hair didn't shrivel up, I'd be able to wear my natural hair, but I haven't figured it out.
> Let me know!
> TIA



Thanks so much! I guess I'm a type 4 curl. I didn't think I would get much 'hang' either when my hair was shorter. But give it time!! Have you ever tried stretching your hair?? Braid outs/twist outs??


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 15, 2012)

petitefille said:
			
		

> Protective style in twists for 3-4 weeks
> Moisturize daily with aloe vera juice, water and glycerin spray
> Scalp massage nightly with Njoy's sulphur mix
> Wash bi-weekly or monthly by mixing a dime-sized amount of Giovanni shampoo with water in a pointed-nozzle bottle and targeting the scalp while hair is in twists
> ...



First, I am sure consistency of iron for an anemic person is critical, I was anemic right after my pregnancy, my Dr. Dad assured me it was bc my low iron that I didn't retain the 4.5 inches I grew while preggo and taking prenatals. Mind you, it was my third pregnancy, so I thought I knew what I was doing. I still shed crazily, crying to God to pleeze let me keep my length! lol I needed more iron, which I did NOT understand.

I digress! Iron & protein must be in balance for me, then I know my hair is good.  I remember my mommy having an iron deficiency, so why not me!

What I've learned is to take my vitamins and leave my hair ALONE! Don't play, twirl, twist around a finger, just leave it braided, wait for growth, while M&Sing. Yes Aloe is my friend for hair, skin, and boo-boo's!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 15, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> Im looking for a good protein to add to
> My regimen!



An awesome protein is Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner. I used it on my daughter, love it! No breakage and strong hair that doesn't feel dry or stringy.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok so this is my pic that I had to post since last week Monday but I got caught up 






I am still trying to figure out why my pics are never right side up...my apologies

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 15, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! I guess I'm a type 4 curl. I didn't think I would get much 'hang' either when my hair was shorter. But give it time!! Have you ever tried stretching your hair?? Braid outs/twist outs??



I'll be honest, I never thought I about wearing my natural hair out. Here in AZ people think if it's not straight, it should be silky straight, otherwise it's not acceptable. Some Blacks & whites plus Hispanics think that too. It's really discouraging, but I still keep my head in the game, nothin means more than self-encouragement!


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 15, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> An awesome protein is Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner. I used it on my daughter, love it! No breakage and strong hair that doesn't feel dry or stringy.



I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 15, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> I really want in on this challenge. My focus for my hair in 2013 is on the length of my hair in its unstretched state. While my hair at the moment is grazing BSL, stretched...My ultimate goal is to have full APL curly/unstretched hair. Sooo, I hope that still counts?? (Please, please, puh lease)
> [*]Current hair length
> Shoulder length-curly
> [*]Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning
> ...



Girl your hair is gawgess!!! My oh my and you have a beautiful family.


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 15, 2012)

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> Girl your hair is gawgess!!! My oh my and you have a beautiful family.



Aww, thank you so much!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 15, 2012)

TeeBee said:


> I really want in on this challenge. My focus for my hair in 2013 is on the length of my hair in its unstretched state. While my hair at the moment is grazing BSL, stretched...My ultimate goal is to have full APL curly/unstretched hair. Sooo, I hope that still counts?? (Please, please, puh lease).



Girl, please. My hair loves your hair, wants to be just like her when she grows up. Of course you're welcome in this challenge!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 15, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> SincerelyBeautiful - I tried it several months ago. It was nothing to write home about. My hair felt about the same as before I used it. I used it on freshly washed hair. If you're looking for a cheapie conditioning treatment pack, I would grab the ORS instead.



It's crazy you said that because I just brought the ORS pak in the bottle since I had used it before and I added some honey and EVCO and it did wonders for me.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 15, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> Girl, please. My hair loves your hair, wants to be just like her when she grows up. Of course you're welcome in this challenge!!



Haha! Aww YAY! Thank you


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 16, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! I guess I'm a type 4 curl. I didn't think I would get much 'hang' either when my hair was shorter. But give it time!! Have you ever tried stretching your hair?? Braid outs/twist outs??



I'm not good at stretching, any advice on techniques? What products do you use? I've tried braidouts on my daughter, but can't figure out how to keep her ends from frizzing up.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 16, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> I'm not good at stretching, any advice on techniques? What products do you use? I've tried braidouts on my daughter, but can't figure out how to keep her ends from frizzing up.



I religiously wear my hair in a braid out. What I find helps is heavy moisture on my ends at night and roll it up. I rebraid daily without detangling just moisture and seal. I wash and rectangle every few days


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 16, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:


> I religiously wear my hair in a braid out. What I find helps is heavy moisture on my ends at night and roll it up. I rebraid daily without detangling just moisture and seal. I wash and rectangle every few days



Lol it is was supposed to say wash and detangle


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 16, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> I'm not good at stretching, any advice on techniques? What products do you use? I've tried braidouts on my daughter, but can't figure out how to keep her ends from frizzing up.



Braidouts are my staple style!! Braids or twists in general will stretch out your hair. And the more you rebraid or retwist the more stretched out your hair becomes. Makes ponytails or my personal fave, buns that much easier to do. For my braidouts I use LUV NATURALS leave in and Kinky Curly curling custard for hold. I rebraid throughout the week using a moisturizer on my ends..usually using more leave-in conditioner..or my Shea moisture curl and style milk. The milk can get greasy if you use too much.


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 16, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:
			
		

> I religiously wear my hair in a braid out. What I find helps is heavy moisture on my ends at night and roll it up. I rebraid daily without detangling just moisture and seal. I wash and rectangle every few days



Braidouts are my favorite too!! What do you use on your BO's??


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 16, 2012)

TeeBee said:


> Braidouts are my favorite too!! What do you use on your BO's??



I use Cantu Shea butter leave in or olive oil moisturizer. If its after a fresh wash I will put the leave in and throughout the week I use the Olive oil moisturizer until it'd time to wash again. Braid outs are so pretty and a great low manipulation style. I wear it down or up in a bun too. Glad to know I am not the only one. I started this when I decided to take heat out my regimen.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 16, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:
			
		

> I use Cantu Shea butter leave in or olive oil moisturizer. If its after a fresh wash I will put the leave in and throughout the week I use the Olive oil moisturizer until it'd time to wash again. Braid outs are so pretty and a great low manipulation style. I wear it down or up in a bun too. Glad to know I am not the only one. I started this when I decided to take heat out my regimen.



I'll have to try this. I usually wear buns, but want to wear my hair out a little more. I had some Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In before, but didn't repurchase when it ran out. Does it leave white residue even when you're light-handed? I don't remember.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 16, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> I'll have to try this. I usually wear buns, but want to wear my hair out a little more. I had some Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In before, but didn't repurchase when it ran out. Does it leave white residue even when you're light-handed? I don't remember.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I use Cantu Shea Butter Leave in as well to moisturize but only when I feel my hair needs more protein since it has proteins in it. It hasn't ever left a white residue on my hair. I like this leave in a lot and it was the first thing I purchased on my HHJ. But now I alternate this with my second favorite leave in, HE Touchably Smooth Split End Protector (formerly known as Long Term Relationship)

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 16, 2012)

quirkydimples said:
			
		

> I'll have to try this. I usually wear buns, but want to wear my hair out a little more. I had some Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In before, but didn't repurchase when it ran out. Does it leave white residue even when you're light-handed? I don't remember.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I use it and I've never had residue. It's great for twist or braid outs. My ends are never frizzy with this.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 17, 2012)

Growingmyhairlong said:
			
		

> I religiously wear my hair in a braid out. What I find helps is heavy moisture on my ends at night and roll it up. I rebraid daily without detangling just moisture and seal. I wash and rectangle every few days



Lol @ rectangle! So you roll your braids??


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 17, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> Braidouts are my staple style!! Braids or twists in general will stretch out your hair. And the more you rebraid or retwist the more stretched out your hair becomes. Makes ponytails or my personal fave, buns that much easier to do. For my braidouts I use LUV NATURALS leave in and Kinky Curly curling custard for hold. I rebraid throughout the week using a moisturizer on my ends..usually using more leave-in conditioner..or my Shea moisture curl and style milk. The milk can get greasy if you use too much.



I was contemplating on buying the Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie w/coconut & hibiscus, have you tried it? Is the custard creamy or like a gel?

I'm excited to try my first braidout!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 17, 2012)

Questions for ladies that rock the braidouts:
Do you finger comb your hair when you take the braids out? 

Do you add a little moisture at that time?

How do you hide the multiple parts throughout the hair, so it doesn't look sectioned? ETA: (just found a lil thread about this one, but if you have tips, feel free to answer) 
TIA


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 17, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> I was contemplating on buying the Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie w/coconut & hibiscus, have you tried it? Is the custard creamy or like a gel?
> 
> I'm excited to try my first braidout!



I have!! It's thick and creamy, good stuff! But I like the milk better. Kinky Curly's custard is a gel. Kinda slimy and weird, but works wonders!!


----------



## Gryphyn (Oct 17, 2012)

*I'm in! *I restarted my haircare journey this summer after suffering setback after setback with my natural hair. It never got much farther than 3 inches past SL .

*Current hair length*
3-5 inches from APL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Texturized

*Goal Month*
Sept 2013

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
aloe vera juice and olive oil pre-poo
Body Shop moisture shampoo/conditioner or Body Shop ginger shampoo/moisture DC once/week
Aussie moist conditioner daily

Cantu shea butter and ORS olive oil w/ coconut oil mix daily
Air dry and style with Fantasia IC or Miss Jessie's purple curly pudding
Wear out and curly or in loose puff
Baggy ends most nights
Vinegar clarify once/month
Prenatal vitamins

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Sticking with current reg. No new products or anything since it's been working v. well for the last 3 months.

*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 17, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> I have!! It's thick and creamy, good stuff! But I like the milk better. Kinky Curly's custard is a gel. Kinda slimy and weird, but works wonders!!



Thanks TeeBee for all your advice! I really appreciate it. I am going to give it a try tomorrow with some products I have before i go spending more moolah.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome Kiwi!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 17, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> Lol @ rectangle! So you roll your braids??



Lol my cell phone keeps auto correcting my words. Yes I roll the ends or sometimes the whole thing with flexi rodes or little small rollers that don't pull at your ends. Like pillow rollers. When I am lazy I Bantu knot my braids to make it curly and from keeping the ends from drying out but I prefer rolling them.


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 17, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> Questions for ladies that rock the braidouts:
> Do you finger comb your hair when you take the braids out?
> 
> Do you add a little moisture at that time?
> ...



When I braid my hair I don't section with a comb just fingers. I usually do four to six braids depending on how deep I want the wave. Then I add moisturizer to each section but more to the ends. Then I add oil on top then braid. In the morning I take out the braids and add oil if needed. I then go to my roots and shake to fluff and remove parts. A few good shakes at the roots seem to separate the strands for me as well as my parts. Then I finger style as needed I never finger comb. At night I know some people pineapple but I rebraid and add more moisture without detangling.  I find it I don't rectangle I loose less strands and the braid definition is better on day two. By day three or four I wash and detangle in the shower.


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 17, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Questions for ladies that rock the braidouts:
> Do you finger comb your hair when you take the braids out?
> 
> Do you add a little moisture at that time?
> ...



Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/fI_rm0AJj28


Sent from my iPhone5

This is EXACTLY how I do my BO's.

Try not to make 'defined' parts. Use your fingers to make your sections for braiding. Then fluff and separate to hide any obvious parts when taking the braids down.
Only add moisture/remoisturize when needed. For me, it's usually a few days later when my hair gets a bit frizzy and dry.


----------



## HighAspirations (Oct 17, 2012)

Current hair length  -TWA - 	just above neck length when stretched
Natural
Goal Month - November 2013
Current Reggie and styling choices - still working on that one
Pic later


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 17, 2012)

Current length : a little past CBL
Natural
Goal date: dec 2013
Regimen will be:
Sulfur oil mix applied to scalp 3x per week then greenhouse over night
JBCO shampoo and conditioner ( hopefully every 12 days)
Protective sew 

Starting pics


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 17, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I use Cantu Shea Butter Leave in as well to moisturize but only when I feel my hair needs more protein since it has proteins in it. It hasn't ever left a white residue on my hair. I like this leave in a lot and it was the first thing I purchased on my HHJ. But now I alternate this with my second favorite leave in, HE Touchably Smooth Split End Protector (formerly known as Long Term Relationship)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



The only time it left a white residue on my hair was when I get was natural. I am not sure why. As a relax head now my hair loves Cantu.


----------



## Love718 (Oct 17, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> http://youtu.be/fI_rm0AJj28
> 
> ...



TeeBee i think i just fainted your braidout is so beautiful


----------



## Deziyah (Oct 17, 2012)

OMG Ladies I need your support; I have been on my long term transititon for a month (as far as sticking to a regimen) but its been about 3 monbths since my last touch up.... I am doing everything to make sure my ng and ends are moisturized, but I feel like I am experiencing massive shedding and breakage... I am doing protective styling (bantu knots, twistouts, buns...) m&sing every night.... I know it takes patientce but I dont know if I am doing something wrong or if I may need to add something else to my regimen.... I keep my hands out of my hair only finger combing and not actually combing/detangling my hair until shampoo time (every Saturday)..... I haven't combed may hair since Saturday but tonight my hair was feeling like it just needed to be combed, especially since I was going to bun tonight (been wearing a roller set for that past 4 days).... after detangling with the wide tooth comb and using the denman brush, in the end this is what came out of my head . 

Please give me some pointers (or let me know if Im trippin)... I want to make sure I start this challenege on a good foot so I can retain length and see some growth throughout this challenge... I dont want to give up on my transition or this challenge!!!!!

I also have this much shedding/breakage after my shampoo even though I detangle in the shower so I have another question... How long do you let your hair dry before applying leave-in and styling??? 

TIA


----------



## Gryphyn (Oct 17, 2012)

Deziyah said:


> OMG Ladies I need your support; I have been on my long term transititon for a month (as far as sticking to a regimen) but its been about 3 monbths since my last touch up.... I am doing everything to make sure my ng and ends are moisturized, but I feel like I am experiencing massive shedding and breakage... I am doing protective styling (bantu knots, twistouts, buns...) m&sing every night.... I know it takes patientce but I dont know if I am doing something wrong or if I may need to add something else to my regimen.... I keep my hands out of my hair only finger combing and not actually combing/detangling my hair until shampoo time (every Saturday)..... I haven't combed may hair since Saturday but tonight my hair was feeling like it just needed to be combed, especially since I was going to bun tonight (been wearing a roller set for that past 4 days).... after detangling with the wide tooth comb and using the denman brush, in the end this is what came out of my head .
> 
> Please give me some pointers (or let me know if Im trippin)... I want to make sure I start this challenege on a good foot so I can retain length and see some growth throughout this challenge... I dont want to give up on my transition or this challenge!!!!!
> 
> ...



That looks like what I shed after about 2-3 days. I dont think it's bad. Do you need to use both a comb and a denman though? Maybe use one or the other. When I was 3 months post I just used a super moisturizing conditioner and finger combed in the shower to detangle.


----------



## Deziyah (Oct 17, 2012)

You know what... I just started using the denman just because I heard how well it detangles but I think I might nix the denman for now... Thank you though knowing that its not that bad is reassuring that I am on the right track and not moving backwards.... So when you were 3 months post did you didnt use a comb at all?? Its hard to just finger comb especially when in a curly protective style I feel like if I want to go to a bun I need the comb or a brush to put it back.... I guess I just need to gt used to my hair not being soo slicked back like when I am permed.... erplexed


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 17, 2012)

Deziyah said:
			
		

> OMG Ladies I need your support; I have been on my long term transititon for a month (as far as sticking to a regimen) but its been about 3 monbths since my last touch up.... I am doing everything to make sure my ng and ends are moisturized, but I feel like I am experiencing massive shedding and breakage... I am doing protective styling (bantu knots, twistouts, buns...) m&sing every night.... I know it takes patientce but I dont know if I am doing something wrong or if I may need to add something else to my regimen.... I keep my hands out of my hair only finger combing and not actually combing/detangling my hair until shampoo time (every Saturday)..... I haven't combed may hair since Saturday but tonight my hair was feeling like it just needed to be combed, especially since I was going to bun tonight (been wearing a roller set for that past 4 days).... after detangling with the wide tooth comb and using the denman brush, in the end this is what came out of my head .
> 
> Please give me some pointers (or let me know if Im trippin)... I want to make sure I start this challenege on a good foot so I can retain length and see some growth throughout this challenge... I dont want to give up on my transition or this challenge!!!!!
> 
> ...



Let me be honest, my knowledge is limited, but I have learned a few things since I joined and hopefully more ladies will offer advice. The only thing that sticks out to me is I don't see you mention protein. Have you incorporated any protein into your regimen?


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you TeeBee & Growingmyhairlong! I think I'm gonna try again tonight with your advice, and that video was just what I needed. I will be using Shea butter n aloe on my ends and rolling them to see how it turns out. I may need to get some of that Shea Moisture tho...


Also TeeBee did you get your color from henna? I love it!


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 18, 2012)

Love718 said:
			
		

> TeeBee i think i just fainted your braidout is so beautiful



THANK YOU!!


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 18, 2012)

Deziyah said:
			
		

> OMG Ladies I need your support; I have been on my long term transititon for a month (as far as sticking to a regimen) but its been about 3 monbths since my last touch up.... I am doing everything to make sure my ng and ends are moisturized, but I feel like I am experiencing massive shedding and breakage... I am doing protective styling (bantu knots, twistouts, buns...) m&sing every night.... I know it takes patientce but I dont know if I am doing something wrong or if I may need to add something else to my regimen.... I keep my hands out of my hair only finger combing and not actually combing/detangling my hair until shampoo time (every Saturday)..... I haven't combed may hair since Saturday but tonight my hair was feeling like it just needed to be combed, especially since I was going to bun tonight (been wearing a roller set for that past 4 days).... after detangling with the wide tooth comb and using the denman brush, in the end this is what came out of my head .
> 
> Please give me some pointers (or let me know if Im trippin)... I want to make sure I start this challenege on a good foot so I can retain length and see some growth throughout this challenge... I dont want to give up on my transition or this challenge!!!!!
> 
> ...



Only bc you said we could say it..Girl, you trippin. Lol! I lost waaaay more hair than that (and still do) after detangling. I transitioned to natural for 13 months, and I can honestly say it gets better with time. You've got a pretty solid routine it looks like. Stick with it. Make sure you're deep conditioning, and you're already good to go. 
As far as applying a leave in and styling, don't wait too long. Your hair should be wet/damp. You're begging for tangles if you let your hair get dry.


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 18, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Thank you TeeBee & Growingmyhairlong! I think I'm gonna try again tonight with your advice, and that video was just what I needed. I will be using Shea butter n aloe on my ends and rolling them to see how it turns out. I may need to get some of that Shea Moisture tho...
> 
> Also TeeBee did you get your color from henna? I love it!



Oh this color..man. Where do I start. It's a mixture of 1 semi permanent hair color, henna. Then permanent hair color, then more henna. Lol. I've done too much to this head 'o mine.


----------



## Deziyah (Oct 18, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee I have been adding proteins to my regimen my last heavy protein Aphogee Two step treatment was about 2 1/2 months ago and I deep condition with ORS replenishing cond which is a light protein and since I haven't seen much of an improvement  I just started incorporating the Aphogee provitamin leave in.... I think your absolutely right with the protein though I need to find my balance....thank you


----------



## Deziyah (Oct 18, 2012)

TeeDee lol!!! I need that honesty girl!!! Thank you!! I am gonna stick with it and make sure I get that protein/moisture balance cuz I don't think I'm quite there yet... I love your hair and hope when I get fully natural mine can look as full and healthy as yours!!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 18, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> Only bc you said we could say it..Girl, you trippin. Lol! I lost waaaay more hair than that (and still do) after detangling. I transitioned to natural for 13 months, and I can honestly say it gets better with time. You've got a pretty solid routine it looks like. Stick with it. Make sure you're deep conditioning, and you're already good to go.
> As far as applying a leave in and styling, don't wait too long. Your hair should be wet/damp. You're begging for tangles if you let your hair get dry.



I have to agree! I'm usually on the LHCF app and I don't get to see all pix for some reason, Deziyah your baby hair clump pic included! lol I went on the real site to look at the pic, be happy that is all you lost!! That ain't nuttin chile! I lost so much hair during my transition I had to say *** it and cut off my relaxed/damaged ends or else I would've had to join the TWA challenge, I just don't have the proper headshape for dat!

You are doing great! Now if you lost a patch of hair somewhere, that would be alarming. As long as you feel your hair is strong n healthy, don't add anymore protein! 

Relaxed or transitioning ladies how often do you use protein? Hard or light? Any other input? How does her regi sound? Let's help her out!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 18, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> Oh this color..man. Where do I start. It's a mixture of 1 semi permanent hair color, henna. Then permanent hair color, then more henna. Lol. I've done too much to this head 'o mine.



lol! Ok well I love it and it looks fab on you! Are you planning to keep using color? Do you use any other Ayurveda products?


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 18, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> lol! Ok well I love it and it looks fab on you! Are you planning to keep using color? Do you use any other Ayurveda products?



Thank you! But no more color for me. I have Henna and Cassia. Going to stick to those.


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 18, 2012)

I wanna join! I've finally become serious about growing my hair to longer lengths. I went through a scissor-happy phase this summer and now it's out of my system.

Oops. Somehow my whole post didn't go through and I only just noticed.

I'm natural and my current length is about 2-3 inches from APL. 
I am giving myself until May 2013 to reach my goal. If all goes as planned I'll probably reach it before then, but I'm giving myself some room. 
Right now I am following the Curly Girl Method. I use a co-cleanser in place of shampoo each week on Sunday. (I use As I Am coconut cowash.) I follow that with a good conditioner (whatever I feel like using that day), let it sit for a bit, detangle and leave it on. I put my hair into 6-8 large plaits before bed. Monday is my "out" day. I just release the plaits, dampen/wet my hair with water and add my styler of choice for a wash-n-go style. The rest of the week my hair is in a protective style. 
The only thing I plan to change is that I am going to get back into taking vitamins consistently. A multi for general health and perhaps Viviscal as I had positive results with it in the past.

I will come back on Monday with a starting  pic!

Okay, so I added my pics. Good thing DH is not a professional photographer. LOL!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 18, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> Thank you! But no more color for me. I have Henna and Cassia. Going to stick to those.



I feel you, I use those too, and I use some oils as well. I just wish henna could dye dark hair, rather than tint. I just tried 50grams of indigo, but I think I'm going to stick with henna & cassia. I also like using the GHE method with my Ayurveda oils before I wash my hair weekly. I've noticed a tremendous difference in hair health and strength since adding those to my regimen with the henna and cassia.

Thank you again for all of your advice!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome to the ladies that have just joined! It's going to be a great year for length, retention & health! If we speak it, we will achieve it!


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Oct 19, 2012)

1.	Current hair length
Partially shoulder length. The hair at the nape of my neck is shoulder length, the hair at the sides reach my collar bone. I hope that this hair is at arm-pit length by December 2013.
The hair at my crown and the front of my hair reaches just below my bottom lip. I hope that this hair will be at shoulder length by December 2013.


2.	Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning
I am natural.


3.	Goal Month
December 2013.


4.	Current Reggie and styling choices
Protective Style of Choice: Full head weaves. 
Wash or Co-wash: 1x a week depending on my hair needs.
Moisturize: 2-3x a week. 
Seal: I rarely seal, meaning that I rarely specifically apply oil to my freshly moisturized hair. 
(I guess I need to do a better job of this; I usually mix a little oil into my moisturizers. Does this count?)
Deep Condition w/ protein: I do this maybe quarterly. My hair is very protein sensitive. I experience protein overload if I just look at protein filled products. My hair seems to thrive the more moisture it gets, so use light proteins and only sparingly.


5.	What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I plan to moisturize/seal at least 5 days a week. 
I plan to use my steamer more often. (It’s got dust on it… SMH)
Not to undo any progress or retention I gain but I’d like to use less protective styling with weaves and more low manipulation styling with my own hair. I’d really like to grown/retain my hair without having to hide it. (Has anyone successfully achieved their hair length goals doing this?)


6.	Post a beginning picture
Below in my signature is my last Shoulder Length 2012 challenge update from mid July. I am currently in a protective style I won’t have updated pics until the end of next week.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 19, 2012)

gonnabme1st said:


> 1.	Current hair length
> Partially shoulder length. The hair at the nape of my neck is shoulder length, the hair at the sides reach my collar bone. I hope that this hair is at arm-pit length by December 2013.
> The hair at my crown and the front of my hair reaches just below my bottom lip. I hope that this hair will be at shoulder length by December 2013.
> 
> ...



I think I'll be going with a sew In as well. My issue is how much of a hassle it's going to be to wash condition and moisturize my natural hair underneath


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 19, 2012)

Just finished my Greenhouse effect treatment and popped my hairfinity vits. Off to Bed


----------



## MeowMix (Oct 19, 2012)

Deziyah said:


> LovLeeLaDee I have been adding proteins to my regimen my last heavy protein Aphogee Two step treatment was about 2 1/2 months ago and I deep condition with ORS replenishing cond which is a light protein and since I haven't seen much of an improvement  I just started incorporating the Aphogee provitamin leave in.... I think your absolutely right with the protein though I need to find my balance....thank you



Hey Deziyah.  You will get your balance.  What I found helpful in doing protein treatments is using a clarifying shampoo before applying it.  Oh and ITA your shedding is normal.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 19, 2012)

I just got my Magic Star jumbo and mini rake. I have twists in for the next week so i will test them out on my daughter.  I will be doing a dc in my twists this weekend.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 19, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> I just got my Magic Star jumbo and mini rake. I have twists in for the next week so i will test them out on my daughter.  I will be doing a dc in my twists this weekend.


Please let me know how you like them. Are they truly seamless? It looks like the teeth are crazy long, like I would have to rake it through my own hair lol I'll be awaiting your review.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 19, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> Just finished my Greenhouse effect treatment and popped my hairfinity vits. Off to Bed



CharnellG what products do you use for your GHE treatments?


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm new to the forum and also new to taking care of my my hair. I'm trying to learn my hair and I don't know where to start!! I don't know if I have "good hair" my hair is really curly and pretty when there's shampoo in it but as soon as I blow dry it out it's puffy!!! Where'd my curls go!!! Lol also I'm making my own natural oil mix and I want to try the "all natural thing" here's my story... I used to be obsessed with my relaxed shoulder length hair... Like obsessed!! I loved the texture the shine the body, people used to always compliment my hair. Then in 10th grade I didn't wanna pay the 60$ for a perm in the salon so I had my "licensed aunt" do it. Well let me tell you!! Her license must to have been far outdated because boy did my hair fall out!! So now I'm trying to rebuild what she messed up getting perms every 2 months or so... Then I got lazy. So I havent had a perm in about 27 months... I don't know what I want to do with my hair because I don't know my hair!! When I wash it it's curly with shampoo but as soon as I blow dry it it's puffy!!  WHYYY ??? I love how it looks when the shampoo is in it but I don't think I can deal with the puffy. So I'm debating growing my hair out and then going back to my relaxed hair.... But I'd prefer to make my natural hair work for me!! So I need help!! ALSO I want to use only natural products. ONLY NATURAL... Am I going to have to make my own shampoo and conditioner? I went to the hair store and found NO natural products!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 19, 2012)

gonnabme1st said:
			
		

> 5.	What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
> I plan to moisturize/seal at least 5 days a week.
> I plan to use my steamer more often. (It’s got dust on it… SMH)
> Not to undo any progress or retention I gain but I’d like to use less protective styling with weaves and more low manipulation styling with my own hair. I’d really like to grown/retain my hair without having to hide it. (Has anyone successfully achieved their hair length goals doing this?)



Welcome gonnabme1st!

There are some ladies in here that use braidouts and twistouts and I think those are low manipulation styles. I am just learning how to do those, so I can't say I've used them and retained length yet. TeeBee has beautiful hair and she uses these styles regularly


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 19, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> Please let me know how you like them. Are they truly seamless? It looks like the teeth are crazy long, like I would have to rake it through my own hair lol I'll be awaiting your review.



They are truly seamless. They are very polished on the outside of the teeth and handle. The inside of the teeth are smooth and seamless but not polished like the outside. I will let you know how they fare on my daughter's 4b hair. I will try them out on my own hair next week. I can't wait!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 19, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> I'm new to the forum and also new to taking care of my my hair. I'm trying to learn my hair and I don't know where to start!! I don't know if I have "good hair" my hair is really curly and pretty when there's shampoo in it but as soon as I blow dry it out it's puffy!!! Where'd my curls go!!! Lol also I'm making my own natural oil mix and I want to try the "all natural thing" here's my story... I used to be obsessed with my relaxed shoulder length hair... Like obsessed!! I loved the texture the shine the body, people used to always compliment my hair. Then in 10th grade I didn't wanna pay the 60$ for a perm in the salon so I had my "licensed aunt" do it. Well let me tell you!! Her license must to have been far outdated because boy did my hair fall out!! So now I'm trying to rebuild what she messed up getting perms every 2 months or so... Then I got lazy. So I havent had a perm in about 27 months... I don't know what I want to do with my hair because I don't know my hair!! When I wash it it's curly with shampoo but as soon as I blow dry it it's puffy!!  WHYYY ??? I love how it looks when the shampoo is in it but I don't think I can deal with the puffy. So I'm debating growing my hair out and then going back to my relaxed hair.... But I'd prefer to make my natural hair work for me!! So I need help!! ALSO I want to use only natural products. ONLY NATURAL... Am I going to have to make my own shampoo and conditioner? I went to the hair store and found NO natural products!



I was the same way! In the salon relaxing every 6-8 weeks cuz my edges weren't laid no more! lol Took me seven years to realize what I was doing to my hair. Now I'm on my lil journey, I really wanna do things right, so I'm much like you. 

Now I can't speak for every woman, but I think if you blow out type 4 hair it's gonna be big, poofy, that's my hair if I blow dry.

Try airdrying in braids, if you have time to wait for it to dry.

In AZ, the market for natural hair products is soo limited and what is here is way overpriced! I order everything online and recommend Aubrey Organics products. That's where I started and still love those products. 

What type of products are you looking for besides shampoo an conditioner?


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 19, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> They are truly seamless. They are very polished on the outside of the teeth and handle. The inside of the teeth are smooth and seamless but not polished like the outside. I will let you know how they fare on my daughter's 4b hair. I will try them out on my own hair next week. I can't wait!



Thank you! They cost a lil more than I wanna spend on a comb but I think I want the mini. Did you pay a lot for them? Where did you buy?


----------



## nicki6 (Oct 19, 2012)

Deleted. Pls remove me


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 19, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee- that's the thing I just don't know!! Should I be using anything else besides shampoo and conditioner. I'm clueless.

This is my natural hair blow dried..


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 19, 2012)

LoveLeeLaDee.. Sorry so late just saw your post..
In my GHE I USE AN ESSENTIAL OIL MIX WITH 4 carriers.. 
Currently consist of
Pure avocado, grapes red, coconut, and extra virgin olive oil, Jamaican black castor oil, peppermint, rosemary, and eucalyptus.
I'm waiting on my MTG (yes the horse stuff) to arrive in the mail and then I'll be adding 2oz of that to my mix.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 20, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> LoveLeeLaDee.. Sorry so late just saw your post..
> In my GHE I USE AN ESSENTIAL OIL MIX WITH 4 carriers..
> Currently consist of
> Pure avocado, grapes red, coconut, and extra virgin olive oil, Jamaican black castor oil, peppermint, rosemary, and eucalyptus.
> I'm waiting on my MTG (yes the horse stuff) to arrive in the mail and then I'll be adding 2oz of that to my mix.



That sounds like a good mix of oils and from your pics it looks like what you're doing is great! If ain't broke, don't look for a fix. Your hair looks wonderful, moisturized and healthy. I have some MTG and I definitely saw a difference in strength, not much accelerated growth, but I only used it for 4 months bc it made my scalp itch crazy! But I applied it with JBCO only, so hopefully your mix works better. 



CharnellG said:


> LovLeeLaDee- that's the thing I just don't know!! Should I be using anything else besides shampoo and conditioner. I'm clueless.
> 
> This is my natural hair blow dried..



I'm a firm believer in less is best. Besides shampoo, conditioner, leave in conditioner, deep conditioner, and moisturizing products, it really depends on if you use heat or rollers or braids, you'll need different products. What is your PS or hairstyle of choice?
I think it's best to get your start and see how your hair feels, if it's missing anything, then go from there.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 20, 2012)

Ooooh ladies, TeeBee & Growingmyhairlong, my braid out... I looked like Krusty the clown!  Lmao! My head is loong so my hair in front looked so short and was sticking out! I cannot stop laughing! I just thru it in a bun. After I wash I'm gonna try to flat twist the lil front section so it can't do me like that! The back came out great, even my ends were moist and curly! I appreciate the advice you ladies gave me!


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 20, 2012)

LoveLeeladee - I agree with keeping it simple.     I deff Want to go with sew. So basic will be essential. Ive seem my best results after I take my sew in out. (and that's been without caring about my hair underneath) now that I do care Im trying to figure out how I'm going to be able to wash condition and moisturize my real hair, AND greenhouse. (deff going to take patience)


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 20, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Ooooh ladies, TeeBee & Growingmyhairlong, my braid out... I looked like Krusty the clown!  Lmao! My head is loong so my hair in front looked so short and was sticking out! I cannot stop laughing! I just thru it in a bun. After I wash I'm gonna try to flat twist the lil front section so it can't do me like that! The back came out great, even my ends were moist and curly! I appreciate the advice you ladies gave me!



Oh NOOO!! Not Krusty..lol. Sorry it didn't turn out so well, next time..next time.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 20, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> Oh NOOO!! Not Krusty..lol. Sorry it didn't turn out so well, next time..next time.



I am not giving up that easy. I plan to have wash day tomorrow so hopefully Monday I'll have results to post, I'll post good or bad this time. That's a challenge in itself. But I figure if you see the results, you might be able to help me. In the meantime I'll just keep enjoying your lovlee braidouts and all these gorgeous heads of hair.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 20, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> LoveLeeladee - I agree with keeping it simple.     I deff Want to go with sew. So basic will be essential. Ive seem my best results after I take my sew in out. (and that's been without caring about my hair underneath) now that I do care Im trying to figure out how I'm going to be able to wash condition and moisturize my real hair, AND greenhouse. (deff going to take patience)



There are some old threads that can offer advice with cleansing and moisturizing, basic maintenance while in weaves, definitely look for those. My only experience with weave was terrible, but I didn't have LHCF ladies to help me, so give it a try and seek advice. When you get sew-ins do you get full or do you have leave out?


----------



## GrowAHead (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm joining!!!  Full APL here I come 

*Current hair length*:  Between Shoulder and APL
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* Relaxed
*Goal Month:* March 2012 (hopefully sooner)
*Current Reggie and styling choices:* Wash & DC 1x per week, Rollerset, No Direct heat
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*  Keep my ends elevated to reduce friction and oil scalp every couple days


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 20, 2012)

@ loveleeladee - im not sure. I usually leave a little out, but that has burnt my edges out because I have to straighten them everyday to make them blend  I prefer to leave some out because I don't like the wiggish look from full but idk we'll see. If I could just find something to tame my damn edges without heat..


----------



## Gryphyn (Oct 20, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> I'm new to the forum and also new to taking care of my my hair. I'm trying to learn my hair and I don't know where to start!! I don't know if I have "good hair" my hair is really curly and pretty when there's shampoo in it but as soon as I blow dry it out it's puffy!!! Where'd my curls go!!! Lol also I'm making my own natural oil mix and I want to try the "all natural thing" here's my story... I used to be obsessed with my relaxed shoulder length hair... Like obsessed!! I loved the texture the shine the body, people used to always compliment my hair. Then in 10th grade I didn't wanna pay the 60$ for a perm in the salon so I had my "licensed aunt" do it. Well let me tell you!! Her license must to have been far outdated because boy did my hair fall out!! So now I'm trying to rebuild what she messed up getting perms every 2 months or so... Then I got lazy. So I havent had a perm in about 27 months... I don't know what I want to do with my hair because I don't know my hair!! When I wash it it's curly with shampoo but as soon as I blow dry it it's puffy!!  WHYYY ??? I love how it looks when the shampoo is in it but I don't think I can deal with the puffy. So I'm debating growing my hair out and then going back to my relaxed hair.... But I'd prefer to make my natural hair work for me!! So I need help!! ALSO I want to use only natural products. ONLY NATURAL... Am I going to have to make my own shampoo and conditioner? I went to the hair store and found NO natural products!



If you like your wet curl look, try using Fantasia IC gel or Miss Jessie curly pudding. They'll hold your curls in place even after your hair dries. You'll have to let it air dry for the best effect, from my experience.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you kiwi


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 20, 2012)

My products(if anyone wanted to know):

Shampoos
Clarifying/chelating- Ion hard water
Moisturizing- Keracare hydrating detangling, aphogee deep moisture

Conditioners
Moisturizing- Keracare humecto
Reconstructor- Aphogee keratin 2 minute
Protein treatment- Aphogee 2 step

Leave ins
Protein- Aphogee keratin and green tea restructurizer, infusium 23 original formula
Moisturizing- razac leave in

Moisturizer- Keracare oil moisturizer with jojoba oil(will not replace)

Styling products(These will probably change a lot, I like to play with styling products)
Serums/oil- One n only argan oil, hot six oil
Setting lotion- lottabody foam


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 20, 2012)

Starting pic, copied from another thread. Tinypic won't work on this iphone.
View attachment 148827


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 20, 2012)

So I used the Magic Star Mini Rake to detangle my daughter's tightly coiled 4b hair. She has about 7 inches of hair all around. Before using the rake, I lightly finger detangled any obvious knots. Her hair had been in cornrows and large braids so it was not that badly tangled. I applied a rinse out conditioner and began using the rake. Getting the shed hairs was effortles. I did not hear any popping or snapping sounds. The comb slid right through her hair very smoothly. I used the comb at various angles of her hair and was able to get to her roots very quickly. I passed the rake through each section several times. She had no (or very unnoticeable) breakage. I would definitely recommend this comb. I can't wait to try the jumbo rake on myself.

Also the amount of hair lost in general was very little. I believe other combs/tools/denman were ripping out hairs that were not ready to be shed. I've attached pics for size comparison. Excuse that broken comb. I dont use it anymore. Please excuse any typos as this was posted from my phone.


----------



## HighAspirations (Oct 20, 2012)

My starting Pics!


----------



## aprils13 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Current hair length* between chin length and sl
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*  Natural
*Goal Month* December 2013
*Current Reggie and styling choices* I dont' have a reggie , most days I wear a twist out.
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* Detangling and sealing my ends.  A few weeks ago I blow-dried and flat ironed my hair for the first time in about a year.  I had to trim a lot because of ends were rough and dry.
*Post a beginning picture* I'll post a starting pic tonight after I blow dry my hair.


----------



## Satchmo (Oct 21, 2012)

Think i've finally gotten passed that hump of trying everything and being all over the place with my reggie. My hair seems to be settling in nicely and prefers simple things really. I've decided to reduce washing/co-wash day to once a week. So fingers crossed, on track to apl '13!


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok. Washed my hair today, and here's my starting pic. Hopefully by December I'll have some growth to show!

So like I said. Shoulder length curly, and I'm trying to get to APL curly. Looks like I need a good 4 inches??





About to put twists in for the week!!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 21, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 21, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> I was the same way! In the salon relaxing every 6-8 weeks cuz my edges weren't laid no more! lol Took me seven years to realize what I was doing to my hair. Now I'm on my lil journey, I really wanna do things right, so I'm much like you.
> 
> Now I can't speak for every woman, but I think if you blow out type 4 hair it's gonna be big, poofy, that's my hair if I blow dry.
> 
> ...




I agree with this100 % Also when I was natural I loved my curls as well. I also loved doing wash and goes. I think in the summer I did that almost daily. What I did to my hair was co-wash (not shampoo) and then leave aussie moist conditioner in my hair to hold the curls in place. Once I left the shower I didn't touch my hair again. I know some girls on here buy some things from KBB or Carols daughter but I was limited when I was in Germany and I didn't have the funds so I would leave conditioner in my hair to hold in the curls. So my routine was cowash and detangle in the shower and then run conditioner through my hair ( i needed a thick one which is why I used Aussie) then I would smooth it through each section and then get out the shower and never touch my hair again until it was time to go to bed. Hope this helps.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 21, 2012)

@ teebee the pic you posted earlier is your hair is my inspiration right now! I would definitely love to play with hairstyles with your current that current length and texture


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 21, 2012)

Last post a little slurry, I'm a little tipsy lol...the last pic you posted is great.. I would love for my hair to be that length. (waist length is My ultimate goal but I'd be happy with that length)


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 21, 2012)

Plus makes me want to love my natural hair


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 21, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> Plus makes me want to love my natural hair



And your hair will love you back!! Lol @being tipsy!! Haha. Thanks Luv.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 21, 2012)

TeeBee said:


> And your hair will love you back!! Lol @being tipsy!! Haha. Thanks Luv.



How long is your hair straightened?


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 21, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> How long is your hair straightened?



I think Bra Strap Length. I haven't flat ironed my hair since February!!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 21, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> So I used the Magic Star Mini Rake to detangle my daughter's tightly coiled 4b hair. She has about 7 inches of hair all around. Before using the rake, I lightly finger detangled any obvious knots. Her hair had been in cornrows and large braids so it was not that badly tangled. I applied a rinse out conditioner and began using the rake. Getting the shed hairs was effortles. I did not hear any popping or snapping sounds. The comb slid right through her hair very smoothly. I used the comb at various angles of her hair and was able to get to her roots very quickly. I passed the rake through each section several times. She had no (or very unnoticeable) breakage. I would definitely recommend this comb. I can't wait to try the jumbo rake on myself.
> 
> Also the amount of hair lost in general was very little. I believe other combs/tools/denman were ripping out hairs that were not ready to be shed. I've attached pics for size comparison. Excuse that broken comb. I dont use it anymore. Please excuse any typos as this was posted from my phone.



Thank you for the info and pics! Those combs really aren't much bigger than a regular comb, I may have to get the small one, unless I find them on sale.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 21, 2012)

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> My products(if anyone wanted to know):
> 
> Shampoos
> Clarifying/chelating- Ion hard water
> ...



Lovely hair! Does the Ion hard water shampoo make a difference? I've been thinking of trying it but need to know if it works well.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome newcomers!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 22, 2012)

Satchmo said:
			
		

> Think i've finally gotten passed that hump of trying everything and being all over the place with my reggie. My hair seems to be settling in nicely and prefers simple things really. I've decided to reduce washing/co-wash day to once a week. So fingers crossed, on track to apl '13!



Hooray Satchmo! Congrats! It's a wonderful feeling when you know what your hair loves, no more product testing, just concentrating on health & retention.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 22, 2012)

TeeBee said:
			
		

> Ok. Washed my hair today, and here's my starting pic. Hopefully by December I'll have some growth to show!
> 
> So like I said. Shoulder length curly, and I'm trying to get to APL curly. Looks like I need a good 4 inches??
> 
> About to put twists in for the week!!



Lovin your hair! Very beautiful! Does your hair grow the "normal" .5" a month? Also, has henna loosened your curls?

We all may need to update our starting pics once 2013 gets here.


----------



## Angelinhell (Oct 22, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> Lovely hair! Does the Ion hard water shampoo make a difference? I've been thinking of trying it but need to know if it works well.



LovLeeLaDee Thanks! It definitely does make a difference. Funny story, I actually meant to pick up the ion clarifying shampoo, but picked this up by mistake and decided to keep it. I go home and wash my hair with it and I'm like "wait, wha- what's going on, why is my hair so soft and detangled, I thought this was a chelating shampoo"? Lol, so that's how I found out I had hard water. It cleans very well without tangling and drying my hair out.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 22, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> @ loveleeladee - im not sure. I usually leave a little out, but that has burnt my edges out because I have to straighten them everyday to make them blend  I prefer to leave some out because I don't like the wiggish look from full but idk we'll see. If I could just find something to tame my damn edges without heat..



I definitely feel you but heat damage is a m o f o! Kiwi offered some good advice, I usually wear half wigs so I normally use heat once a week and try to maintain by wrapping at night.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 22, 2012)

Angelinhell said:
			
		

> LovLeeLaDee Thanks! It definitely does make a difference. Funny story, I actually meant to pick up the ion clarifying shampoo, but picked this up by mistake and decided to keep it. I go home and wash my hair with it and I'm like "wait, wha- what's going on, why is my hair so soft and detangled, I thought this was a chelating shampoo"? Lol, so that's how I found out I had hard water. It cleans very well without tangling and drying my hair out.



Geez! I cannot buy another product right now, but I may use the excuse of hard water... But what about rinsing with more hard water? I may need to buy extra distilled water for multiple rinses. I may wait on this, too much to think about.lol


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any advice or know any products that will grow out my edges??


----------



## TeeBee (Oct 22, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Lovin your hair! Very beautiful! Does your hair grow the "normal" .5" a month? Also, has henna loosened your curls?
> 
> We all may need to update our starting pics once 2013 gets here.



Thanks  I think my hair grows about half an inch per month. Might be slower in my front. My front has aaaalllways been shorter than the back! Thankfully, no. Henna has not loosened my curls. I already have this wonky curl pattern on the top of my hair, I couldn't stand for it to be any looser!


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Oct 22, 2012)

This is going to be my first challenge (not counting lurking).  As we get closer to the date, I'll post my details.  I plan on finishing some oils and getting new products in the next month.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 22, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> @ loveleeladee - im not sure. I usually leave a little out, but that has burnt my edges out because I have to straighten them everyday to make them blend  I prefer to leave some out because I don't like the wiggish look from full but idk we'll see. If I could just find something to tame my damn edges without heat..



You ever considered a curly weave. I tried to go natural once


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 22, 2012)

Post deleted


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 22, 2012)

CafedeBelleza said:
			
		

> You ever considered a curly weave. I tried to go natural once



I tried a curly weave once but I had a problem blending my natural hair but idk maybe I'll try again


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 22, 2012)

Ive been taking care of my hair for exactly 1 week (opposed to LITERALLY not taking care of my hair AT ALL) And I feel like new growth is coming in already. Is this all in my peanut brain???!!


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 22, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any advice or know any products that will grow out my edges??



I have read/heard that castor oil is great for that. I've been thinking about trying it myself. My edges aren't bad at all, but I do have a bit of breakage here and there. Probably from wearing my hair pulled back too tight in the past. SMH. Lesson learned. Hahaha!


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 23, 2012)

aishasoleil said:
			
		

> I have read/heard that castor oil is great for that. I've been thinking about trying it myself. My edges aren't bad at all, but I do have a bit of breakage here and there. Probably from wearing my hair pulled back too tight in the past. SMH. Lesson learned. Hahaha!



I actually have been using castor oil directly to my edges the past week so let's see what happens


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 23, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> I actually have been using castor oil directly to my edges the past week so let's see what happens



Oooh, keep us posted on how it goes for you!


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 23, 2012)

aishasoleil said:
			
		

> Oooh, keep us posted on how it goes for you!



Will do!!!!!


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 23, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> Does anyone have any advice or know any products that will grow out my edges??



I have been using MN to grow my edges. It has been working for me pretty well.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 23, 2012)

gforceroy said:
			
		

> I have been using MN to grow my edges. It has been working for me pretty well.



I'm a lite skeptical about that ... Do you mix it with anything?


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 23, 2012)

CharnellG  I don't mix it with anything. There is a challenge thread with some good info. jprayze is the MN expert!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 23, 2012)

Ha! I never knew when I joined LHCF, I would become an expert on MN! LOL MN at least doubles my monthly growth. I can see a noticeable length difference within 2 weeks of using it.  MN helped me move from shoulder length to APL...I was stuck!  

If you do decide to use it, be on the lookout for headaches.  Some people complain about headaches; I didn't have any.  I have used both directly and mixed; I think I got more dramatic results using directly twice a day.  During this challenge, I use MN once a day.  I have a mix of WGHO, apricot oil, MN, and few drops of peppermint oil.  My scalp seems to love it!

Of course, I was skeptical too about using, so I advise everyone to do your own research and see whether MN is for you. 

I'm actually working on growing my edges back too...they left me for a variety of reasons...too much tension on my fine edges, meds, etc. I have some little curlies coming in so I'm happy. I use MN in the am and I use an EO blend at night.. If you decide not to use MN, you could still use the EOs.

EO blend:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8805&postcount=1


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 23, 2012)

CafedeBelleza said:
			
		

> You ever considered a curly weave. I tried to go natural once



That is cute! I don't like the full weaves that make me look like I have no hairline lol that looks very natural! What type of hair is that? Plus, how do you say "I want a natural looking weave?" no enclosure thing, just make it look like a real hairline.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 23, 2012)

gforceroy said:
			
		

> I have been using MN to grow my edges. It has been working for me pretty well.



Ooohwee gforceroy & jprayze! I can't fathom putting MN on my scalp! lol not judging anyone that uses it. Maybe I can be a convert with proper convincing! 

I had this tiny patch in front, on my hairline, that was not gone, just thin and I wanted more hair. I used JBCO I never got worse only better and it filled in not overnight, but over time(maybe 6months while using it 2x a week) But I really believe each person will have their own results, just depends on treatment & diligence.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 23, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> Ooohwee @gforceroy & @jprayze! I can't fathom putting MN on my scalp! lol not judging anyone that uses it. Maybe I can be a convert with proper convincing!
> 
> I had this tiny patch in front, on my hairline, that was not gone, just thin and I wanted more hair. I used JBCO I never got worse only better and it filled in not overnight, but over time(maybe 6months while using it 2x a week) But I really believe each person will have their own results, just depends on treatment & diligence.


 
Miconazole nitrate is used all over the body to treat a variety of conditions:  Ringworm of Groin Area, Athlete's Foot, Ringworm of the Body, Fungal Infection of the Skin with Yellow Patches, and *Skin Infection due to a Candida Yeast*.  Most people associate it with the last condition.

It's also related to Ketoconazole.  This cream is used to treat tinea corporis (ringworm; fungal skin infection that causes a red scaly rash on different parts of the body), tinea cruris (jock itch; fungal infection of the skin in the groin or buttocks), tinea pedis (athlete's foot; fungal infection of the skin on the feet and between the toes), tinea versicolor (fungal infection that causes brown or light colored spots on the chest, back, arms, legs, or neck), and yeast infections of the skin. Prescription ketoconazole shampoo is used to treat tinea versicolor. Over-the-counter ketoconazole shampoo is used to control flaking, scaling, and itching of the scalp caused by dandruff. *Ketoconazole and MN are in a class of antifungal medications called imidazoles.*


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Oct 23, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Miconazole nitrate is used all over the body to treat a variety of conditions:  Ringworm of Groin Area, Athlete's Foot, Ringworm of the Body, Fungal Infection of the Skin with Yellow Patches, and Skin Infection due to a Candida Yeast.  Most people associate it with the last condition.
> 
> It's also related to Ketoconazole.  This cream is used to treat tinea corporis (ringworm; fungal skin infection that causes a red scaly rash on different parts of the body), tinea cruris (jock itch; fungal infection of the skin in the groin or buttocks), tinea pedis (athlete's foot; fungal infection of the skin on the feet and between the toes), tinea versicolor (fungal infection that causes brown or light colored spots on the chest, back, arms, legs, or neck), and yeast infections of the skin. Prescription ketoconazole shampoo is used to treat tinea versicolor. Over-the-counter ketoconazole shampoo is used to control flaking, scaling, and itching of the scalp caused by dandruff. Ketoconazole and MN are in a class of antifungal medications called imidazoles.



I have been lurking in other threads to see if I want to try this but idk. I guess I'm scared lol. I do wanna actually try it before I knock it though.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 24, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Miconazole nitrate is used all over the body to treat a variety of conditions:  Ringworm of Groin Area, Athlete's Foot, Ringworm of the Body, Fungal Infection of the Skin with Yellow Patches, and Skin Infection due to a Candida Yeast.  Most people associate it with the last condition.
> 
> It's also related to Ketoconazole.  This cream is used to treat tinea corporis (ringworm; fungal skin infection that causes a red scaly rash on different parts of the body), tinea cruris (jock itch; fungal infection of the skin in the groin or buttocks), tinea pedis (athlete's foot; fungal infection of the skin on the feet and between the toes), tinea versicolor (fungal infection that causes brown or light colored spots on the chest, back, arms, legs, or neck), and yeast infections of the skin. Prescription ketoconazole shampoo is used to treat tinea versicolor. Over-the-counter ketoconazole shampoo is used to control flaking, scaling, and itching of the scalp caused by dandruff. Ketoconazole and MN are in a class of antifungal medications called imidazoles.



Thanks for the info! jprayze I'm going to stalk the MN thread to see what the fuss is about. What kind of results do you look to get, especially if you don't have dandruff?


----------



## jprayze (Oct 24, 2012)

Nobody knows exactly how MN stimulates hair growth, but for some reason it does.  The thought that it creates a very healthy scalp environment.

You can take a look at my thread and see my results in the first 2 posts:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=647349&highlight=never+introduced+myself


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 24, 2012)

MN won't be on my to try list but I've read
Good things about it. I just applied shapleys MTG to my scalp for the first time last night and I'm proudly walking around smelling like a BBQ. I hope this stuff works as good as my research tells me it does !


----------



## hairqueen7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Haven't updated in a while ,hope everyone is well ,my hair is beautiful I'm starting to witness thickness and I have my Reggie down.packed now so happy can't wait to reach apl next year


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Oct 24, 2012)

I have been wearing protective styles and trying a new regemin let's see hoe


----------



## Kb3auty (Oct 24, 2012)

JaszyFaye;  Mrs. Rivera, beautiful bride!


----------



## Kb3auty (Oct 24, 2012)

it's ok, were gonna ACE this challenge together, i flunked APL 2012 too! 



MeowMix said:


> May I join pretty please?  I see some of my buddies in here.  I flunked @NikkiQ's APL 2012 class and need one more chance
> 
> 1.    Current hair length  *S/L*
> 2.    Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*NATURAL*
> ...


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 25, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> MN won't be on my to try list but I've read
> Good things about it. I just applied shapleys MTG to my scalp for the first time last night and I'm proudly walking around smelling like a BBQ. I hope this stuff works as good as my research tells me it does !



Lol! It smells burnt or whaaaat? Thanks to jprayze I may try MN next year, but I am gettin back on my megatek for now. I still have about 40% of my bottle left so I'm gonna use that up first. I felt like I got good results, some growth definite strength, but my scalp itched a lot. This time I mixed it with grapeseed oil & JBCO, so we'll see.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 25, 2012)

I see MTG and Megatek-- Anybody tried Sulu Max Grow?


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 25, 2012)

My Viviscal came in today so of course I popped one of those immediately. Haha! I decided today is as good a day as any to start my vitamin regimen. Along with getting back on Viviscal, I'm starting back up with a multi. My daily multi of choice is Nature's Way "Alive". Downside is that the pill is freaking huge! I down half a 20oz bottle of water just to get one of those things down. And my gag reflex still kicks in.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 25, 2012)

aishasoleil said:
			
		

> My Viviscal came in today so of course I popped one of those immediately. Haha! I decided today is as good a day as any to start my vitamin regimen. Along with getting back on Viviscal, I'm starting back up with a multi. My daily multi of choice is Nature's Way "Alive". Downside is that the pill is freaking huge! I down half a 20oz bottle of water just to get one of those things down. And my gag reflex still kicks in.



lol! I feel u! No sense in hesitating if it's here. How long did you use it before? Did you get visible results?
I'm lookin for a new multi vit with more iron so I can take two horse pills daily instead of 4. I almost killed myself one night chokin on a pill! lol my SO was lookin at me like is it worth all that!


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 25, 2012)

aishasoleil said:
			
		

> My Viviscal came in today so of course I popped one of those immediately. Haha! I decided today is as good a day as any to start my vitamin regimen. Along with getting back on Viviscal, I'm starting back up with a multi. My daily multi of choice is Nature's Way "Alive". Downside is that the pill is freaking huge! I down half a 20oz bottle of water just to get one of those things down. And my gag reflex still kicks in.



I just started taking hairfinity, which I've read really good things about And they're so easy to swallow.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 25, 2012)

This MTG is really oily and BBQ smelling. It's messy to apply and very much so a hassle. Im not gonna complain just yet because if the reviews are true I should be way past APL by dec 13' but damn I hope it's not for nothing. Applying this mess and smelling like food everyday takes commitment!


----------



## waffigrl (Oct 26, 2012)

Joining this challenge!!! I think I should be able to make it this year and not trim....

*Current hair length*
7-7.5 inches in the front; 4-5 inches on the sides and back
(I got it cut into a tapered shape
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
I iz Natchal !!!
*Goal Month*
Assuming that APL on me is about 12 inches in the back, I'm giving myself till the December 2013
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Currently doing a U-Part wig regimen with cornrows underneath and weekly washing and detangling and recornrowing (is that a word? lol). I've been using the Mercy sulfur cream and hennaing monthly. And I've been retaining length pretty well!
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Less out styles
No extensions directly on my hair (including sew-ins!)
*Post a beginning picture*
...I don't know how...if I figure it out I'll post


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 26, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> lol! I feel u! No sense in hesitating if it's here. How long did you use it before? Did you get visible results?
> I'm lookin for a new multi vit with more iron so I can take two horse pills daily instead of 4. I almost killed myself one night chokin on a pill! lol my SO was lookin at me like is it worth all that!



I used it for about 3-4 month the last time. While the instructions say to give it around 6 months to see results, I noticed a difference in my hair and nails after 3. It wasn't a crazy drastic change, but I was getting a consistent rate of 1" per month and I had much less breakage. I don't get a lot of breakage anyway, but I am always trying to reduce it. Also, without supplements my rate varies from .5" -1". Viviscal just helps me reach my max potential. 

Oh, and Viviscal is great because the pills are small and easy to swallow... unlike my regular multi. LOLOLOLOL! I'm actually thinking of looking for a good liquid or chewable multi.


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 26, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> I just started taking hairfinity, which I've read really good things about And they're so easy to swallow.



I've heard good things about it as well. I'm not sure why I have yet to try it. Maybe I will at some point!


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 26, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> This MTG is really oily and BBQ smelling. It's messy to apply and very much so a hassle. Im not gonna complain just yet because if the reviews are true I should be way past APL by dec 13' but damn I hope it's not for nothing. Applying this mess and smelling like food everyday takes commitment!



BBQ?!!?! Hahaha! That stuff must be really good, though if ladies are willing to smell like any food other than baked sweets or fruit. *runs off to do some research*


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 26, 2012)

aishasoleil said:
			
		

> BBQ?!!?! Hahaha! That stuff must be really good, though if ladies are willing to smell like any food other than baked sweets or fruit. *runs off to do some research*



Lol I sure hope so!!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry to have been MIA lately, guys. Just started a new job! My hair is good. I've been using JBCO for HOTs and sealing a lot lately. My hair feels soft and moisturized despite this cold weather. HHG!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 27, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> I just started taking hairfinity, which I've read really good things about And they're so easy to swallow.



Are you taking a multivitamin too? Or is the hairfinity full of vitamins?


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 27, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> This MTG is really oily and BBQ smelling. It's messy to apply and very much so a hassle. Im not gonna complain just yet because if the reviews are true I should be way past APL by dec 13' but damn I hope it's not for nothing. Applying this mess and smelling like food everyday takes commitment!



I agree! Ok ladies, these growth aids must really be somethin cuz these smells are ridiculous! lol I gotta say MegaTek smells like coconut, if u like em it smells good but if u don't it's horrible!
CharnellG Is the MTG watery?

Maybe you can add some EO to mask the smell. I order from a place online that sells oils and I love em, pricing and shipping are excellent!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome waffigrl! It's good to see more and more henna heads joining! It's on and poppin for 2013!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 27, 2012)

aishasoleil said:
			
		

> I used it for about 3-4 month the last time. While the instructions say to give it around 6 months to see results, I noticed a difference in my hair and nails after 3. It wasn't a crazy drastic change, but I was getting a consistent rate of 1" per month and I had much less breakage. I don't get a lot of breakage anyway, but I am always trying to reduce it. Also, without supplements my rate varies from .5" -1". Viviscal just helps me reach my max potential.
> 
> Oh, and Viviscal is great because the pills are small and easy to swallow... unlike my regular multi. LOLOLOLOL! I'm actually thinking of looking for a good liquid or chewable multi.



aishasoleil is the iron percentage high, like close to 100% daily value? I need to have an iron supplement so I'm lookin to combine some things.


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay, as promised here is a starting pic. Just took this yesterday. My hair is in wet twists filled with conditioner. I didn't have time to blow dry so I just did a wet pull to see my progress. (It was late yall and I wanted to go to bed.) As mentioned before, my sig pic further below is from July. Yeah! I can see some progress.

Hmmm, when I compare the sig pic from July and last nights wet pull... even though I see progress, I can't help but think that the shorter blow dried pic seems so much sexier. Or is it just me? Oh well. I'll have to wait till Dec for my next blow dried pic opportunity, I'm already back in my sew in.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 27, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> Sorry to have been MIA lately, guys. Just started a new job! My hair is good. I've been using JBCO for HOTs and sealing a lot lately. My hair feels soft and moisturized despite this cold weather. HHG!



I'm nightowlin' tonight. Missed you, been wondering where you were! Congrats on your new job! Hope all is well. Where you at? I live in AZ, I hate this heat in the summer when it's hell but at this time I love it. It's not too hot and cool at night. It's good for my hair too, it stays moisturized.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 27, 2012)

gonnabme1st said:


> Okay, as promised here is a starting pic. Just took this yesterday. My hair is in wet twists filled with conditioner. I didn't have time to blow dry so I just did a wet pull to see my progress. (It was late yall and I wanted to go to bed.) As mentioned before, my sig pic further below is from July. Yeah! I can see some progress.
> 
> Hmmm, when I compare the sig pic from July and last nights wet pull... even though I see progress, I can't help but think that the shorter blow dried pic seems so much sexier. Or is it just me? Oh well. I'll have to wait till Dec for my next blow dried pic opportunity, I'm already back in my sew in.



Your siggy _is_ sexy! Celies are sexy too dammit! lol I'm in em all the time! Embrace it! lol I would love to see a pic of your weave! I need to get into that. It looks like your hair has grown about an inch, seems like your end point is actually lower so good growing!


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 27, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> I agree! Ok ladies, these growth aids must really be somethin cuz these smells are ridiculous! lol I gotta say MegaTek smells like coconut, if u like em it smells good but if u don't it's horrible!
> CharnellG Is the MTG watery?
> 
> Maybe you can add some EO to mask the smell. I order from a place online that sells oils and I love em, pricing and shipping are excellent!



Not so much watery it's more on the oily side but very drippy.. Ive been thinking about adding EOs but I've read best results when applied straight.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 27, 2012)

So I finally straighten my hair today after about 4 or 5 months of not straightening it. I have to say I'm a little disappointed.... It's VERY thin and seems a little broken ... The ends are really frizzy and I can't tell if they're split. I didn't use any oil or grease when straightening it so maybe thats why.. I really hope this MTG and hair vits do what they say...*feeling pretty discouraged*


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 27, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> So I finally straighten my hair today after about 4 or 5 months of not straightening it. I have to say I'm a little disappointed.... It's VERY thin and seems a little broken ... The ends are really frizzy and I can't tell if they're split. I didn't use any oil or grease when straightening it so maybe thats why.. I really hope this MTG and hair vits do what they say...*feeling pretty discouraged*



First, cheer up, look at your hair it looks healthy overall and that shine is blingin! Progress doesn't always need to be measured, if your hair is healthier than before thats progress! Do you have fine strands? I do and my hair looks thick when natural, but when I straighten it's much thinner looking.

What temp did you use? I noticed my ends get frizzy if I flat iron on a temp lower than 350 degrees. You need to use some heat protectant tho. Also, did you use the comb chase method? That also helps smooth the hair while straightening.

If you have splits, search & destroy, get rid of em before they get worse.

Do you have any before pics? From when you first started your journey. That always gives me a boost of encouragement when I'm feelin stuck. 

You're doing great, just keep it up and put your hair away, outta sight outta mind.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 28, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> First, cheer up, look at your hair it looks healthy overall and that shine is blingin! Progress doesn't always need to be measured, if your hair is healthier than before thats progress! Do you have fine strands? I do and my hair looks thick when natural, but when I straighten it's much thinner looking.
> 
> What temp did you use? I noticed my ends get frizzy if I flat iron on a temp lower than 350 degrees. You need to use some heat protectant tho. Also, did you use the comb chase method? That also helps smooth the hair while straightening.
> 
> ...



Uhm let's see... When My hair is VERY thick when natural but after I straighten it it's super thin.. I use my CHI flat iron, there's no hear setting but it gets pretty hot. Oh and the comb chase method method??? Do tell ! I do have some before pics and my hair was A LOT shorter than it is now.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 28, 2012)

Here I go again typing while drunk lol ^^^ sorry


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 28, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> Uhm let's see... When My hair is VERY thick when natural but after I straighten it it's super thin.. I use my CHI flat iron, there's no hear setting but it gets pretty hot. Oh and the comb chase method method??? Do tell ! I do have some before pics and my hair was A LOT shorter than it is now.



[email protected] drunk! How I comb chase is like this: I just comb through the small section I'm about to straighten, then I hold the length of my hair and bump my roots. Then I place my comb into the hair like I'm about to comb it, then start my flat iron pass while following the comb down the hair.

I hope this makes sense. If not you can google it and watch a video. It makes a huge difference, believe me!


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 28, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee: I don't think so about the iron % in Viviscal. As far as I can tell from the ingredient list, there isn't any iron added. I even read the ingredients to my husband (a pharmacist) to make sure and he confirmed it for me. Lol!


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 28, 2012)

CharnellG: Your hair is really pretty! Don't be discouraged. Oh, and you need to share what you've been drinking when you're doing your drunk typing...


----------



## arj2680 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is my first post on LHCF. Umm for some reason I am a little nervous....lol! I would love to join this challenge.

*Current hair length-  *
S/L
*
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Transitioning*
*
*Goal Month*
December *
*
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
I keep my hair in a protective style most of the time. My protective styles are mainly braids, sew-in, and crochet braids. My reggie is simple since my hair is only out, at the most 2 days out of the month. I DC, wash, moisturize, and then oil. While in protective style I moisturize and oil twice a week.  

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*I think I will keep everything the same, it seems to be working...for now*
*
*Post a beginning picture*
Will post Dec. 31st.


----------



## equestrian (Oct 28, 2012)

_Current hair length_
Shoulder Length

_Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning_
Relaxed

_Goal Month_
By the end of the year next year

_Current Reggie and styling choices_

Washing and conditioning with regular mane n' tail twice a week, using ORS carrot oil as a leave in.  moisturize scalp and hair with coconut and castor oil 4 days a week. And twirling something _besides_ my ends. That ones a work in progress, lol  
That's it for now I'll build on it more as I go along.

Pics in the siggy.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what henna is?!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 28, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> I'm nightowlin' tonight. Missed you, been wondering where you were! Congrats on your new job! Hope all is well. Where you at? I live in AZ, I hate this heat in the summer when it's hell but at this time I love it. It's not too hot and cool at night. It's good for my hair too, it stays moisturized.



Thanks. I'm in Illinois. Lots of wind and rain. Then suddenly a day like summer (lol) but those are getting less and less. I love mild weather like you described.


----------



## aishasoleil (Oct 28, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> Can anyone tell me what henna is?!




In a nutshell, henna is a plant that is ground into a powder and has many uses. The most well-known use is for beautiful body art/temporary tattoos. In the hair world, it is used as a treatment and natural way of coloring the hair. I usually results in red shades/tints unless it is used with indigo (another plant-based powder) which will then yield a darker color. 

I was an avid henna user at one time, but it is very messy and time consuming. Plus, it didn't do anything miraculous for my hair. The color was nice (it gave my very dark hair a pretty red tint), but it wasn't worth the effort. 

However, there are tons of ladies on here and other forums who swear by henna. A quick search will probably bring up several threads about it. Come to think of it, I believe there is a henna support thread. I'll see if I can find it. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=335111&highlight=henna


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 28, 2012)

aishasoleil said:
			
		

> LovLeeLaDee: I don't think so about the iron % in Viviscal. As far as I can tell from the ingredient list, there isn't any iron added. I even read the ingredients to my husband (a pharmacist) to make sure and he confirmed it for me. Lol!



Thank you & your hubby for checking that out for me! The price tag is a lil steep for me right now, so maybe next year. I will just look forward to seeing your results!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 28, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'm in Illinois. Lots of wind and rain. Then suddenly a day like summer (lol) but those are getting less and less. I love mild weather like you described.



Oooh I feel for you! It's only going to get worse with winter right? Do you have to change your regimen during the winter due to the weather?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 28, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> Oooh I feel for you! It's only going to get worse with winter right? Do you have to change your regimen during the winter due to the weather?



Oh, absolutely! (lol) But I'm a native so it's normal to me. I met a guy from California last week and he was soooo not feeling it. And yes I'm changing my regimen slightly. I usually DC more often in the winter. This time I've discovered JBCO and I'm using it for HOTs and heavy sealing.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 28, 2012)

aishasoleil said:
			
		

> In a nutshell, henna is a plant that is ground into a powder and has many uses. The most well-known use is for beautiful body art/temporary tattoos. In the hair world, it is used as a treatment and natural way of coloring the hair. I usually results in red shades/tints unless it is used with indigo (another plant-based powder) which will then yield a darker color.
> 
> I was an avid henna user at one time, but it is very messy and time consuming. Plus, it didn't do anything miraculous for my hair. The color was nice (it gave my very dark hair a pretty red tint), but it wasn't worth the effort.
> 
> However, there are tons of ladies on here and other forums who swear by henna. A quick search will probably bring up several threads about it. Come to think of it, I believe there is a henna support thread. I'll see if I can find it.



CharnellG that is a great explanation of henna, and I agree it is messy and time consuming, that's why I can only manage to do it once a month. lol maybe it's cuz I'm slightly lazy with my haircare.... It's also a two-day process for me so that's another reason I stretch between.

But I love the results, the little tint and strength I want. My fragile strands can't take hard protein treatments, my hair was like hay and broke just as easily when I tried Aphogee. Henna is an awesome substitute.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 28, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> Oh, absolutely! (lol) But I'm a native so it's normal to me. I met a guy from California last week and he was soooo not feeling it. And yes I'm changing my regimen slightly. I usually DC more often in the winter. This time I've discovered JBCO and I'm using it for HOTs and heavy sealing.



LoL! I remember visiting my dad out there years ago during the winter, me being a Cali native, I hated it! I was mad! I had my hair done before i got there and the wind killed it! The wind whooped my derriere! Plus all the layers of clothes you gotta put on just to go outside. Ugh! LoL! I stayed in for two weeks till I went home.

Basically you need to protect your hair from dryness? How do you PS during this time?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 28, 2012)

LOL! Poor thing. I wore a lot of scarves and beanies over twists/braids during the last 2 winters (since being natural and on this healthy hair journey) I'm wanting to get kinky twists this winter for awhile but we'll see.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you ladies!! So is henna a natural way to die your hair?????


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 28, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies!! So is henna a natural way to die your hair?????



On dark hair it only adds a reddish tint. On lighter or gray hair it will deposit more of an auburn coloring. I like the tint, but I wish it would give me more of a dyed look.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 30, 2012)

gonnabme1st said:


> Okay, as promised here is a starting pic. Just took this yesterday. My hair is in wet twists filled with conditioner. I didn't have time to blow dry so I just did a wet pull to see my progress. (It was late yall and I wanted to go to bed.) As mentioned before, my sig pic further below is from July. Yeah! I can see some progress.
> 
> Hmmm, when I compare the sig pic from July and last nights wet pull... even though I see progress, I can't help but think that the shorter blow dried pic seems so much sexier. Or is it just me? Oh well. I'll have to wait till Dec for my next blow dried pic opportunity, I'm already back in my sew in.



Hold up! gonnabme1st I just peeped yo fotki.... OMG you should feel really really good about your growth!! Steady progress and health, I've seen where you came from, my nape area was at 1" in Dec. 2010 when the rest of my hair was about 4", I understand the comeback after a setback so you have done well! Feel extremely good about what you're doing. I wish I had looked at your album before my previous post cuz girl you trippin!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey ladies! I couldn't find our thread, it was six pages deep! Where y'all at? Any plans for tonight?


----------



## Shay128 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey I want to join the challenge 
My current length is SL in the back almost NL on the sides
And bang length in the front
I am almost 16wks post relaxer...I have been actually trying to keep the chemicals out for a yr starting 7/4/12...trying to get my hair back into a healthy state..I have not used any heat and I'm new to everything so still finding out what works n what don't


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 31, 2012)

I need to do a length check for this challenge but I don't want to use heat to straighten my hair.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome Shay128!

AtlantaJJ if you're not weaved or braided up, can you do a pull test? Just to show your length.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not actually joining anymore challenges officially but I will be watching and  cheering everyone on from the sidelines simply becausre I don't have the time I used to have to post like I used to. I will be checking on you ladies every now and then.

So with that said, all the best to all the ladies in this challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> Thank you ladies!! So is henna a natural way to die your hair?????


Not only natural but natural and permanent way. It does not however lighten dark/black hair but will leave a nice healthy reddish tint/shine on the hair visible in bright sunlight.


----------



## Shay128 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thx LovLeeLaDee


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 1, 2012)

This tornado really hit us bad so I've been in the dark for three days!!  Im finally able to get some servive on my phone. This is Not stopping me from washing and conditioning in cold water and oiling my scalp in the dark #committed  lol


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 1, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> This tornado really hit us bad so I've been in the dark for three days!!  Im finally able to get some servive on my phone. This is Not stopping me from washing and conditioning in cold water and oiling my scalp in the dark #committed  lol



I feel you on that one . Where are you?  I'm googling tornado today and can't find it.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 1, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I feel you on that one . Where are you?  I'm googling tornado today and can't find it.



Sorry I meant to say hurricane... They've named it hurricane sandy..I'm in long island (90 percent if the island has no power)


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 1, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> Sorry I meant to say hurricane... They've named it hurricane sandy..I'm in long island (90 percent if the island has no power)



I hope you and your family are well. Was there much damage where you are? My SO's family is out there and they're in the same position. They said they might not have power for 7-10 days! I was amazed! That's a loooong time to be without power. But they're resilient and stubborn! lol I see you're making the best of it and focusing on your hair, that'll take your mind off the negative.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 1, 2012)

Okay ima claim shoulder length!!!! It's not real to me yet but it's collard none length in the back and to the bottom of my lip in the front I'll post pictures at the end of December! I plan on wigging it I want to be apl by the summer time


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 1, 2012)

beautyintheyes Congrats!!  Every milestone is a huge achievement! Enjoy it, swang it and put it away! Way to grow!


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi BEAUTYU2U

I've added my thanks, please may I join? I've dithered about this far too long.



*Current hair length Shoulder/collar bone*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning Natural
*
*Goal Month I'll try not to be too eager, so I'd say October/November
*
*Current Reggie and styling choices Dc once week and twists in a bun to protect even more. M&s nightly, occasional herb tea rinse and baggy nightly with Hair Trigger.
*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?  DCx2 a week, more water guzzling, more herbal tea and coffee rinses and because I'm vegan, I'll start taking B12 which has been an intention for a long time.
*
*Post a beginning picture I'll try as soon as I can get some batteries into my camera.*
Thank you for starting this thread it's much needed in my case (It's like a bucket of cold water over the head)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 1, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> Welcome Shay128!
> 
> AtlantaJJ if you're not weaved or braided up, can you do a pull test? Just to show your length.



Yes, I need to learn how to do heatless length checks. I am also thinking about joining the no heat challenge. 

I will come back and answer all the questions, and add length check pictures


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 1, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> I hope you and your family are well. Was there much damage where you are? My SO's family is out there and they're in the same position. They said they might not have power for 7-10 days! I was amazed! That's a loooong time to be without power. But they're resilient and stubborn! lol I see you're making the best of it and focusing on your hair, that'll take your mind off the negative.



There's a decent amount of damages here... And yea the 7-10 days thing has me on edge because it's beyond cold!!


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm getting my sew in tomorrow and I just can't wait!!! I get so much growth while in a sew in... I'm supposed to get an invisible part(first time so a little nervous I heard from someone it makes your hair fall out **yikes**)


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyway I decided to post some pics ,a far way 2 grow  2 Apl but I got the whole of next year,I will get there

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## HighAspirations (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is my starting Pic!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 1, 2012)

My front and sides absolutely needs to reach APL in 2013. My sides have an inch to go while my front has about 5. I had suffered some damage to my front which resulted in me cutting it. But it's growing back fairly quickly for me.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 1, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> beautyintheyes Congrats!!  Every milestone is a huge achievement! Enjoy it, swang it and put it away! Way to grow!



Thank you I'm trying but now I'm trying to find a bun that works with the length of my hair which isnt looking so good


----------



## Honeytips (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi! Thanks for starting this!


*Current hair length - *I think I'm about collar bone length but it's pretty scraggly looking so I'm also hoping to thicken it as I got*
*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - *Natural*
*
*Goal Month - *December 2013*
*
*Current Reggie and styling choices - *I usually have my hair in twists for one week then wear a twist out for the following week. I shampoo, condition and DC once a week and spritz with water then apply oil mixture and shea butter once doneand through the week*
*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - *I'm going to cut out shampooing and try to just to CW from now on. I just bought some bentonite clay so also add that to my reggie along with tea washes.*
*
*Post a beginning picture- *Will definitely post one next week


Happy growing ladies!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> I'm getting my sew in tomorrow and I just can't wait!!! I get so much growth while in a sew in... I'm supposed to get an invisible part(first time so a little nervous I heard from someone it makes your hair fall out **yikes**)



Ooo, please do post pics! I want to see the part.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Thank you I'm trying but now I'm trying to find a bun that works with the length of my hair which isnt looking so good



What types of buns have you tried? Are you natural, texlaxed, or relaxed?


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 1, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> Ooo, please do post pics! I want to see the part.



Will do


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 1, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> What types of buns have you tried? Are you natural, texlaxed, or relaxed?


What's texlaxed? I've been seeing this term aloy


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 1, 2012)

So I just bought the mane and tail shampoo and conditioner. I will be mixing each in a separate  spray bottle with water, avocado oil, grapeseed oil and coconut oil to wash and condition once a week while in my sew in. Being that I'm using Shapley's MTG in my hair I figure why not stick with shampoo and conditioner also for horses (and humans) such as mane and tail  
So my official regimen will be:
Sew in
Apply MTG directly to scalp every night, then spritz hair with mixture of pure avocado oil, grapeseed oil and coconut oil 
Doing the GHE every night 
Washing and conditioning with the mixture described above weekly
Taking hairfinity every night before bed
Taking out sew in every 45-60 days 
Babying my hair for 24 hours (putting a lot of attention on cleansing and conditioning scalp)
Sew it back up and do it all again 

Does anyone have any experience with the mane and tail products???


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh my Goodness I just joined the BSL challenge, and as I looked at everyone's starting picture, I thought-what am I thinking let me hop back into the APL challenge.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 1, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> What types of buns have you tried? Are you natural, texlaxed, or relaxed?



I'm natural I tried a sock bun and just tucking and pining but not all the hair is tucked and it looks uneven


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 2, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> I'm getting my sew in tomorrow and I just can't wait!!! I get so much growth while in a sew in... I'm supposed to get an invisible part(first time so a little nervous I heard from someone it makes your hair fall out **yikes**)


CharnellG the damage is unbelievable! I really hope it doesn't take that long, I can't imagine facing that situation. Wishing you the best! Can't wait to see your new do! I haven't done weaves yet so I can't say I know anything about an invisible part. Is that like a closure or somethin?


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 2, 2012)

Hyacinthe said:


> Anyway I decided to post some pics ,a far way 2 grow  2 Apl but I got the whole of next year,I will get there
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


Your hair looks good and healthy! I know what you mean, I have to keep my hair braided cuz I'm constantly pull testing! smh


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome Honeytips!! 



CharnellG said:


> So I just bought the mane and tail shampoo and conditioner. I will be mixing each in a separate  spray bottle with water, avocado oil, grapeseed oil and coconut oil to wash and condition once a week while in my sew in. Being that I'm using Shapley's MTG in my hair I figure why not stick with shampoo and conditioner also for horses (and humans) such as mane and tail
> So my official regimen will be:
> Sew in
> Apply MTG directly to scalp every night, then spritz hair with mixture of pure avocado oil, grapeseed oil and coconut oil
> ...


Your regi sounds good, please keep track of your progress so I can see how the hairfinity works for you. I've used mane n tail deep moisture shampoo and conditioner and I loved them. It's funny that you said you're using the horse/human products together, I did the same thing! lmao I used my megatek and mane n tail together.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 2, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Oh my Goodness I just joined the BSL challenge, and as I looked at everyone's starting picture, I thought-what am I thinking let me hop back into the APL challenge.



LOL! me too! I feel a little out of place in there, I need to stay in my lane! But I'm gonna stay in both challenges, I like my fellow APL chasers and the BSL ladies will give me major motivation.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 2, 2012)

Little pre view of my bangs straighten after a year lol I'm so itching to flat iron to show my length


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 2, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> I'm natural I tried a sock bun and just tucking and pining but not all the hair is tucked and it looks uneven



I would have to see your bun to be able to offer better advice, but maybe try one of the smaller donut bun rings or change the position of the bun, high bun or low or semi-side(lol don't know what to call it).


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 2, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Little pre view of my bangs straighten after a year lol I'm so itching to flat iron to show my length



lol me too but I am trying to keep my flat iron outta my head till the end of the year. Them bangs is bangin shawty!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> What's texlaxed? I've been seeing this term aloy



Basically a texturizer.... I think of it as an underprocessed perm.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 2, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> CharnellG the damage is unbelievable! I really hope it doesn't take that long, I can't imagine facing that situation. Wishing you the best! Can't wait to see your new do! I haven't done weaves yet so I can't say I know anything about an invisible part. Is that like a closure or somethin?



Kind of like a closure I guess.. It looks more natural because the hair is braided and sewed in (the closure is usually glued-but the girl doing my hair claims she can do it with thread**we'll see) in a way that makes your hair look like its actually parted


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 2, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Welcome Honeytips!!
> 
> Your regi sounds good, please keep track of your progress so I can see how the hairfinity works for you. I've used mane n tail deep moisture shampoo and conditioner and I loved them. It's funny that you said you're using the horse/human products together, I did the same thing! lmao I used my megatek and mane n tail together.



I've been using the hairfinity for about 2.5 weeks and the mtg religiously with GHE for about 1.5 weeks. My roots are looking crinkly and my hair is getting very soft so we'll see the pills alone supposedly give you 12 inches in a year. My next length check Wont be for about 45-60 days because I'm getting my sew in today so I'll update with pic then.


----------



## 4EverDetermined (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi!!!! This is my first post! 
Current hair length: Back is almost APL but my sides are still SL, relaxed

Goal month: May 2013

Current Reggie: I'm in rope twists right now. Im leaving them in for 3 months. I moisturize with my Avj, panthenol and tea tree,peppermint,rosemary and eucalyptus  EO spray,applying to both my scalp and hair. I try to baggy for an hour afterwards (when I have the time) and then seal with EVCO. I apply hair trigger to my scalp 1-2 times/day. I use diluted shampoo every 2weeks and d/c the length once/wk. I take Nioxin and biotin everyday.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
When I remove my twists, I will keep my hands out of my hair

Post a beginning picture
Its my same pic as my avatar.I'm on my phone right now so i can't attach it


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 2, 2012)

As of yesterday I started baggying the ends of my hair.
I will try and do this at least 3 days out of the week,I will see how that goes.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm so glad I only flat ironed my bang cause I have so much heat damage it's stupid I knew my friend making all thoughs passes would do it ;( what can I do to fix this please!?!???


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 2, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> I would have to see your bun to be able to offer better advice, but maybe try one of the smaller donut bun rings or change the position of the bun, high bun or low or semi-side(lol don't know what to call it).



Okay I'll try it again and I'll take pictures I'm very lazy and frustrated with my hair at the moment don't know what I want to do with it right now


----------



## shidagirl (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm so excited! Been a lurker but I look forward to getting to know you ladies 

*Current hair length* - Grazing SL overall (I think). The back sides come down to CBL.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning* - Natural

*Goal Month* - December 2013

*Current Reggie and styling choices* - Right now I'm in a sew-in til mid-December but I plan on continuing w/ sew-ins for 2-2.5 months at a time and alternating with a Marley braid bun on my own hair during breaks at least 5 days/wk. I plan to wash every 2 weeks and mositurize & seal as needed.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* More protective styling; my ends are super fragile and always have been - even when I was relaxed.

*Post a beginning picture* - I'll post mid-December when I'm out this sew-in


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 2, 2012)

CharnellG where you at??? lol I need to see you n yo invisible part! I'm tryna be patient but shoooot....


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome 4EverDetermined & shidagirl!!

Hyacinthe do you put your hair in one pony to baggy or more than one?


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 2, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> I'm so glad I only flat ironed my bang cause I have so much heat damage it's stupid I knew my friend making all thoughs passes would do it ;( what can I do to fix this please!?!???



I'm no expert but I don't think you can reverse the damage, just baby the hair and DC as much as possible to prevent drying and breakage.

Anyone ever recover from heat damage?

I messed around and halfway gave in, I flat ironed the back of my hair for a starting pic in the BSL thread  so I updated my avi.... LoL



beautyintheyes said:


> Okay I'll try it again and I'll take pictures I'm very lazy and frustrated with my hair at the moment don't know what I want to do with it right now



Sometimes it's good to take a break from your hair. With me I'm always obsessing over my hair(lol) so I just wash it and braid it. I'm talkin celie braids, nothin fancy! Have you tried wigs or weaves or any style that doesn't require much maintenance?


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 2, 2012)

4EverDetermined said:


> Hi!!!! This is my first post!
> Current hair length: Back is almost APL but my sides are still SL, relaxed
> 
> Goal month: May 2013
> ...



How long have you been using hair trigger? Have you had any results since using it?

How about the nioxin? Any results? Sorry for the mini interrogation but I'm interested in these so I need to know.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 3, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> I'm no expert but I don't think you can reverse the damage, just baby the hair and DC as much as possible to prevent drying and breakage.
> 
> Anyone ever recover from heat damage?
> 
> ...



I'm sorry if I tempted you into flat ironing your hair lol and I'm obsessing a little right now but I just said forget it and blow dried the rest of my hair and tried binning again and it work! So I'm devising a attach plan so I can just stretch it instead of using heat and I'm not sure how to wear it at night maybe braid it at night and putting back up in the morning I hope it's not to much touching


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 3, 2012)

beautyintheyes there you go! It looks great and I like your headband! I'm hearing good things about bunning helping with retention so I need to try it. 

To stretch without heat, I learned to braid my hair after washing, then rebraid after my hair airdries. Stretch and smooth the hair while braiding to get as straight as possible.

ETA: for nights try wrapping or braiding. If you can cornrow, try two going back.


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 3, 2012)

@LovLeeLaDee

I know you didn't ask me about the trigger, but when I use it consistently I get about an inch-to inch half growth *per month. *My problem is that I get lazy and forget to use it before bed every night.
But it most definitely works!!!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you Bajanmum! I appreciate the response. I feel if you have something to add, speak up! That's awesome! Do you notice any other difference in your hair, like more strength? How long have you used it? Are you supposed to use it everyday? I'm like you, I would be "forgetting" at least 3 times a week. lol


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 3, 2012)

HELP!!!!!! I'm FREAKING OUT!!!!! Is my hair thinning????? I've been applying shapleys MTG directly to my scalp at night daily, then applying JBCO, coconut, avocado, and grapeseed oil to my hair. Then i do the green house effect over night. Also taking hairfinity vits. Soo tonight as I'm doing it I notice I can see my scalp through my hair wtf!!!!! I'm extremely scared, I've never seen this before Tonight and I do pay close attention to my sides because I'm ALWAYS wearing my hair up in a bun... I've NEVER noticed this! Could it be that because of all those thick oils it's making my strands stick to each other??? I'm hoping because I'm about to cry. In the 3 weeks I've been doing this to my hair I'm already noticing new growth. Also when I comb or brush my hair there is never any hair in the teeth or bristles. So wtf is going on. I'm supposed to be getting my sew in tomorrow and I was going to treat my hair the same but I can't risk this not knowing if it's cause my hair to come out. I'll be a plucked duck when I take it out... Someone PLEASE tell me I'm over reacting****hearts racing, about to cry **** :'( I'm posting this all over the forum. I really need answers and I really want my sew in tomorrow!


----------



## 4EverDetermined (Nov 3, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> How long have you been using hair trigger? Have you had any results since using it?
> 
> How about the nioxin? Any results? Sorry for the mini interrogation but I'm interested in these so I need to know.



Lol,its fine. Feels good to participate instead of just lurking. I've had my twists in for about 2 weeks now and have been using hair trigger for the same amount of time. My twists are already starting to loosen up. Might be the normal 1/4'' that I'm supposed to get for the two weeks. It does make my new growth very soft. Since they say it takes 3 months to start seeing the effects of something on your hair,I'll keep using it for the 3months that my hair is in these extensions and hopefully I'll see a difference when I remove them. I got the vanilla cake smell and it smells sooooo good. 

For the Nioxin, I just started taking them consistently so I can't really tell. I got mine for $22at the Smartstyles salon in Walmart so you can get them there instead of paying those outrageous prices people been trying to sell them for online. My bottle expires Jan '13 so hopefully they start selling the new batch by that time or I might have to switch to another hair supplement


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 3, 2012)

CharnellG

Calm down, take a deep breath. Whatever is the problem is, it can be resolved. 

I'm sure the lhcf ladies will be on board to help figure this out with you.

In the meantime review your regimen and products calmly. Could your bun be too tight? Tension will thin your edges. Do you scrape your hair back everyday?

I hope you find the answers you need.


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 3, 2012)

Bajanmum said:
			
		

> Calm down, take a deep breath. Whatever is the problem is, it can be resolved.
> 
> I'm sure the lhcf ladies will be on board to help figure this out with you.
> 
> ...



Yea I tightly brush it back every day with Brown protein gel


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 3, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:


> Thank you @Bajanmum! I appreciate the response. I feel if you have something to add, speak up! That's awesome! Do you notice any other difference in your hair, like more strength? How long have you used it? Are you supposed to use it everyday? I'm like you, I would be "forgetting" at least 3 times a week. lol




LovLeeLaDee

I'm natural and my hair is in twists like4EverDetermined has been for about 4 weeks (I wash and DC in my twists and airdry them out weekly). But my NG is so soft. 

The recommendation is to part and apply the trigga to scalp only , a minimum of 3xweek or if you're really serious about growth 2xday, morning and night. The moto is "Grow hard or go home". 

The onion and garlic acts as the natural sulpher and the chilli pepper is the growth stimulant. The black tea stops shedding , and all the other oils acts either as growth oil or hair softener.

Hth


----------



## 4EverDetermined (Nov 3, 2012)

[USER][/USER]CharnellG
 Try washing the product from your hair, letting it dry and then seeing if it still looks the same.It might really be the oils sticking your hair together.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 3, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> HELP!!!!!! I'm FREAKING OUT!!!!! Is my hair thinning????? I've been applying shapleys MTG directly to my scalp at night daily, then applying JBCO, coconut, avocado, and grapeseed oil to my hair. Then i do the green house effect over night. Also taking hairfinity vits. Soo tonight as I'm doing it I notice I can see my scalp through my hair wtf!!!!! I'm extremely scared, I've never seen this before Tonight and I do pay close attention to my sides because I'm ALWAYS wearing my hair up in a bun... I've NEVER noticed this! Could it be that because of all those thick oils it's making my strands stick to each other??? I'm hoping because I'm about to cry. In the 3 weeks I've been doing this to my hair I'm already noticing new growth. Also when I comb or brush my hair there is never any hair in the teeth or bristles. So wtf is going on. I'm supposed to be getting my sew in tomorrow and I was going to treat my hair the same but I can't risk this not knowing if it's cause my hair to come out. I'll be a plucked duck when I take it out... Someone PLEASE tell me I'm over reacting****hearts racing, about to cry **** :'( I'm posting this all over the forum. I really need answers and I really want my sew in tomorrow!



CharnellG Girlfriend I was checkin for you! Definitely agree there's too much oil chica! Now if you had globs of hair coming out at the same time, that would indicate a problem. You ain't lookin like daffy when he gets his beak blown back, so chill! lmao  How did you rinse all those oils out? You will probably need to clarify all that crap out then start anew. Ya waves is banging tho! lol plus I'm waitin to see that invisible part so get it togetha!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 3, 2012)

4EverDetermined said:
			
		

> Lol,its fine. Feels good to participate instead of just lurking. I've had my twists in for about 2 weeks now and have been using hair trigger for the same amount of time. My twists are already starting to loosen up. Might be the normal 1/4'' that I'm supposed to get for the two weeks. It does make my new growth very soft. Since they say it takes 3 months to start seeing the effects of something on your hair,I'll keep using it for the 3months that my hair is in these extensions and hopefully I'll see a difference when I remove them. I got the vanilla cake smell and it smells sooooo good.
> 
> For the Nioxin, I just started taking them consistently so I can't really tell. I got mine for $22at the Smartstyles salon in Walmart so you can get them there instead of paying those outrageous prices people been trying to sell them for online. My bottle expires Jan '13 so hopefully they start selling the new batch by that time or I might have to switch to another hair supplement



From one former lurker to another, I feel you, I love posting if I have something to add, I aint tryin to mess up anyone's hair. 

Anyway, that's perfect! Since you are new to both I will just let you grow for the next few months, then see where you're at by beginning of February and maybe I'll buy in March. I'm gonna be watchin/stalkin multiple ladies in here. I'm searchin for that good good! Growth aide is wut I'm talmbout!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 3, 2012)

Bajanmum said:
			
		

> LovLeeLaDee
> 
> I'm natural and my hair is in twists like4EverDetermined has been for about 4 weeks (I wash and DC in my twists and airdry them out weekly). But my NG is so soft.
> 
> ...



Sounds like this would kick my arse! lmao do you feel the "burn"? All those ingredients make me want it but I keep jumping on bandwagons so I gotta be ez and choose ones I KNOW will give me faster length. So here I sit living vicariously through other women that are freer than me so I don't have to explain another one to my SO till I'm "fasho".  lol


----------



## hairqueen7 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey ladies I been joined the challenge just havent updated. My hair is growing getting dryer more due to changes in the weather. I wanted to ask u where can I get the hair trigger stuff yall talking bout thnxs


----------



## TeeBee (Nov 3, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:
			
		

> I'm so glad I only flat ironed my bang cause I have so much heat damage it's stupid I knew my friend making all thoughs passes would do it ;( what can I do to fix this please!?!???



beautyintheyesHEY Sweets!! I had heat damage last year, maaaan was I pissed!! And of course bc I let SOMEONE ELSE flat iron my hair. Lesson learned. Want something done?? Do it yourself, lol!! Give yourself a good 3-6 months to really asses the damage. Believe it or not, with time SOME of the curl returns. Not fully, but at least you don't have to chop it all off right away. I basically had to 'transition' the area again. When I did twist outs I has to use a perm rod on the end, to get the straight hairs to blend. Meanwhile, I DC'd like crazy, did regular protein treatments. Then I eventually cut off the last 1-2 inches of straight hairs (started with 4 inches..ouch). Now you can't even tell. So basically, it's a waiting game. For your hair to grow the damage out. Sorry for your loss, but you'll be fine!! Promise


----------



## 4EverDetermined (Nov 3, 2012)

hairqueen7 said:


> Hey ladies I been joined the challenge just havent updated. My hair is growing getting dryer more due to changes in the weather. I wanted to ask u where can I get the hair trigger stuff yall talking bout thnxs



Here's the link http://www.hairtriggergrowthelixir.com/

  And [USER][/USER]LovLeeLaDee check out the website.. they have some of before and after pics up now..


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok so good news and possibly bad news. The good news is when I washed, conditioned Nd blow dried my hair my sides didn't look like they were thinning  I was super happy.....and the possible bad news....after blow drying my hair I combed it out and was very paranoid at what was coming out.... A lot of hair was falling in the sink and on the floor. I don't know if this is normal or not because I read your hair sheds 100 strands a day (seems like a lot) please look at these pics and assure me I'm over reacting AGAIN!! You ladies really gave me a sigh of relief last night!!!! Thank you so much!! If I could I would kiss each of you :-* being a newbie to hair Care sucks!!!***runs off to get sew in***


----------



## grownupnai (Nov 3, 2012)

Yay Challenge!

Current hair length:
I can't believe I'm typing this but I'm at shoulder length finally!

My hair is Relaxed/fine and low density

Goal Month
December 31st

Current Reggie and styling choices:
Ever since I got relaxed in September I have been straightening my hair more. I will probably straighten 3 times a month. I also DC and air dry before i flat iron. My hair seems to shed less when straight, and I have almost no breakage. I will continue to bun my hair, and oil it only when I bun. When I dont straighten my hair I will continue to moisturize with Scurl and oil my hair. I usually dry my hair in a damp bun with a scarf or I pin it up and scarf it. I'll wash my hair twice a week in winter. Normally 3-4 times a week but it's way too cold here for that now. I will relax my hair at 18 weeks in January before my birthday and get a trim. I got a trim in September and I like my fine hair so much more now.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Nothing. I will continue to take my vitamins iron, msm, multi and biotin daily. Everything else I'm doing seems like it's going good.

Post a beginning picture


----------



## Lurkee (Nov 3, 2012)

This was my hair December last year






This was my hair in June this year





This is what my hair looks like now. I cut a lot from my hair because I have thin ends. It is easy to hide when curly but today I had nothing to do so I gave myself a choppy haircut. I had not trimmed at all this year and basically my trim turned into a haircut. I wonder what went wrong from june to now but . I am currently nine weeks post and I did not flatiron so I have some shrinkage. I will take a picture at my next relaxer.


----------



## Lurkee (Nov 3, 2012)

*Current hair length* - Shoulder
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning* - Relaxed/Texlaxed
*Goal Month *- June 2013
*Current Reggie and styling choices* - Bun every freaking day
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* - No more heat, weekly cowashes and bunning everyday. 
*Post a beginning picture* - ^^

It kinda sucks to repeat a class but hopefully we can all reach our goals next year.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 3, 2012)

I will be in here with you guys for the first quarter....my August trim took me to Full SL again. I hope to be apl by March 2013.


----------



## JaszyFaye (Nov 3, 2012)

Kb3auty said:


> JaszyFaye;  Mrs. Rivera, beautiful bride!




Just now seeing this, thank you ma'am


----------



## Deziyah (Nov 3, 2012)

CharnellG girl you sound like me just a couple of weeks ago when I thought my hair was falling after i saw how much shedding I had after detangling... I'm sure the veterans here can give you their advice because they sure made me feel better... 

Good luck with the weave and please make sure to post pics!!


----------



## abbygirl (Nov 3, 2012)

So after thinking about it for a while...,  i am finally joining this challenge

*Current hair length* : cbl /Shoulder length
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning *: Natural
*Goal Month:* End of Challenge
*Current Reggie and styling choices:* Every two weeks: I pre-poo with avocado mix, shampoo (scalp only), deep-condition, oil rinse with coconut oil and do a roller-set. I usually wear my hair in a bun till the next wash day(2 weeks)

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* Nothing really, my regimen above is kinda new- just started it in September and am loving it
*Post a beginning picture *

ETA : seems my regimen is not good for the winter months, so no more roller setting back to sealing ends with grease and put hair in a bun or updo


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks 4EverDetermined! I think I'm convinced! I want it now but I'm going to need to wait... Anyone know what scent NOT to get?

Welcome grownupnai, Lurkee, abbygirl!! 

Lurkee you'll be there pretty quickly! Good job on your trim!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 4, 2012)

Did a deep condition and most of my hair is doing way better but my bangs are still straight :/


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 4, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Did a deep condition and most of my hair is doing way better but my bangs are still straight :/



Dang! How? What happened??? You didn't damage your hair did you?? Your hair should revert, especially when DCing.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 4, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> Dang! How? What happened??? You didn't damage your hair did you?? Your hair should revert, especially when DCing.



Girl I did with blow drying it my hair just can't take any form of heat so I will never use it again 


I did my first official length check today! Idk what to call it but I will just say sl


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 4, 2012)

I see, I had to give up on blow drying too, now I just airdry. Congrats on being past SL! we are in the abyss that is being past SL but not quite APL. We'll get it in 2013 tho!


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey ladies sorry about the delay... Here's how my invisible part sew in came out... I'm satisfied with the job but I won't ever get it again... No matter how good or bad of a job you get .. To me it just doesn't look like your hair is naturally parted :/
Ugh this just means I'm going to have to continue to do leave outs. But how the hell am I supposed to blend my kinky un relaxed natural hair without heat!!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 5, 2012)

CharnellG said:
			
		

> Hey ladies sorry about the delay... Here's how my invisible part sew in came out... I'm satisfied with the job but I won't ever get it again... No matter how good or bad of a job you get .. To me it just doesn't look like your hair is naturally parted :/
> Ugh this just means I'm going to have to continue to do leave outs. But how the hell am I supposed to blend my kinky un relaxed natural hair without heat!!



You can try lace closures on your weaves?


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 5, 2012)

Doyle post


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 5, 2012)

abbygirl said:
			
		

> So after thinking about it for a while...,  i am finally joining this challenge
> 
> Current hair length : Shoulder lenghth
> Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning : Natural
> ...



Are you color treated? If so has that changed what your hair needs?


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 5, 2012)

Double post


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 5, 2012)

I know I'm all up in this challenge lol but I have been doing per poos and deep conditions everyday to get my hair right and I stumbled on my hair actually likening the frequent washing I dont see any broken hair!!! So I'm not sure what to do with this info since I'm a 4a and I assumed I should be doing this


----------



## Deziyah (Nov 5, 2012)

CharnellG you do not look happy in that pic.....It still looks nice but i see I see what you mean... I jus think she made the part too wide; I have seen invisible parts that can really fool you! You can always do the curly weaves to blend in the front which I think would look nice on you.... Think about it


----------



## Deziyah (Nov 5, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Girl I did with blow drying it my hair just can't take any form of heat so I will never use it again
> 
> 
> I did my first official length check today! Idk what to call it but I will just say sl



Congrats girl!!! Can't wait until I'm fully natural and reaching SL... I hope I get there and more during this challenge.... Becuz Im sure I'm not gonna hit APL... But you Neva know


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 5, 2012)

What's all this doubt and sadness going on in here? The challenge has not even started yet, do not be so hard on yourselves! We are doing this together. The triumphs, the weak moments, even the setbacks. Be encouraged, ladies!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh and ladies, if you thanked the post you are in the challenge. My laptop went belly up and I can't make those kind of edits on my phone.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 5, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:
			
		

> What's all this doubt and sadness going on in here? The challenge has not even started yet, do not be so hard on yourselves! We are doing this together. The triumphs, the weak moments, even the setbacks. Be encouraged, ladies!



I totally agree! I was a shoulder length for a long time. When I found LHCF I began to take care of my hair. It took a while because I had to get my hair healthy.first before the growth could occur. I'm now at APL and I'm patiently running toward BSL. It takes time ladies and a lot of dedication. I had a minor setback that had me to cut back to SL but I still made it back to APL. All of these events happened within one year so I know I can make another goal happen within next year. I'm in the BSL 2013 challenge and still in this one for my front to hit APL in 2013. Just know we got this ladies!!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 5, 2012)

Deziyah said:
			
		

> Congrats girl!!! Can't wait until I'm fully natural and reaching SL... I hope I get there and more during this challenge.... Becuz Im sure I'm not gonna hit APL... But you Neva know



Girl I congratulated ever milestone ....I have little lines on my neck that I would use to measure lol you will get there just don't pay attention take care of your hair like its brushing your teeth and you will be there in no time


----------



## NaturallyMede (Nov 5, 2012)

*Count me in!*

*Current hair length*
Just below SL (Big chop to a 1/2 inch in 11/09)
Front: 5.5” , Back (avg): 5.5” , Crown: 7” , Sides (avg): 6.25”

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Natural, Type 4 (b/c??)

*Goal Month*
APL by 4/2013, BSL by 12/2013

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Previously just making it through the day, luckily using a satin scarf regularly & praying for growth :alcoholic

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
- Alternate co-washing and shampooing every weekend (with pre-poo overnight)
- After fortnightly shampoo: moisturize & seal well, large bantu knots to stretch, redo flat twists the next day
- Twice daily growth mixture applied to scalp, concentrating on my poor balding temples!_ (Mixture ingredients: *MN*, *MTG*, *MT*, *WGHO*, *Bee Mine Mango serum*, *Emu oil*, *Castor oil*, *HTGE-* regular pound cake scent, which smells yummy, but then STINKY cz it’s so strong!!)_
- Daily spray with water-based solution & moisturizing oils, concentrating on ends
- Monthly edges photo and length check updates to LHCF 

*Post a beginning picture*
TWA: http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/user/NaturallyMede/media/IMG_0529-ForLHCF-TWA2010.jpg.html
Current: http://s1338.beta.photobucket.com/user/NaturallyMede/media/IMG_0529-ForLHCF-TWA2010.jpg.html

*APL: here I come!!*


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 5, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:
			
		

> You can try lace closures on your weaves?



Never heard of this! Worth investigating tho


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 5, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> I know I'm all up in this challenge lol but I have been doing per poos and deep conditions everyday to get my hair right and I stumbled on my hair actually likening the frequent washing I dont see any broken hair!!! So I'm not sure what to do with this info since I'm a 4a and I assumed I should be doing this



It's good that you found something new your hair could benefit from! Have you tried cowashing? Maybe that could work so your not using your DCs as much. Just a thought.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 6, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Girl I congratulated ever milestone ....I have little lines on my neck that I would use to measure lol you will get there *just don't pay attention take care of your hair* like its brushing your teeth and you will be there in no time



Tell it girl! This is why I rock my half wigs. I have hand in hair disease so I gotta stay in braids, except my leave out which I wrap up. Bad thing is once I take off the wig, I'm playin with the leave out! celebrate everything ladies, we've come a long way and every inch, half inch, qtr inch that we retain is a step in the right direction.
Let's get it!


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Count me in!*



NaturallyMede said:


> *Current hair length*
> Just below SL (Big chop to a 1/2 inch in 11/09)
> Front: 5.5” , Back (avg): 5.5” , Crown: 7” , Sides (avg): 6.25”
> 
> ...



Welcome NaturallyMede! Please pass that growth mix!!! You are NOT playin, you comin for growth huh!? lol j/k but ain't no way you won't make your goals of APL and BSL, shoot maybe even grazing MBL! Have you been using this mix since last year? Has it contributed much to your growth?


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 6, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> It's good that you found something new your hair could benefit from! Have you tried cowashing? Maybe that could work so your not using your DCs as much. Just a thought.



I plan on doing that when my bangs come back to life im thinking they need a little protein cause it's just a poof lol and the conditioner I'm using isn't all that Its all natural but it doesn't make my hair feel like much but I have to much to throw it out and how did your your come out after flat ironing it pics please lol


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Nov 6, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:
			
		

> I plan on doing that when my bangs come back to life im thinking they need a little protein cause it's just a poof lol and the conditioner I'm using isn't all that Its all natural but it doesn't make my hair feel like much but I have to much to throw it out and how did your your come out after flat ironing it pics please lol



I get it, give them bangs some TLC, it must be workin since you have no breakage. I just flat ironed the back for a mini length check. One pic is my avatar and here's my other one.




Please excuse my crooked shoulders! lol I like how it came out, I used a brush instead of comb with the comb chase method. It came out much smoother and no frizz at the ends. This will be how I straighten from now on.


----------



## GWtheVoice (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for starting this challenge! I just joined the site so this will be my first one. 

_I wish all of you ladies the very best on your hair journey with this challenge. I look forward to sharing stories! Sending out peace, patience, and love... _

*Current hair length* - SL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning* - Natural, 3 yrs post relaxer

*Goal Month* - Tomorrow!  Just kidding!! ... June 30, 2013 

*Current Reggie and styling choices* - Wash/style my hair in 4 sections: Cowash weekly, style with Curl Junkies Curl Rehab Strawberry Ice Cream Scent and Eco styler gel Argan oil. Seal with Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade. At night I either do twists or medium size braids and cover with a cap. To refresh my hair ("next day") I do L.O.C - spritz with water, apply whatever oil I have & smooth it over my hair, then I finish with Oyin Handmade Hair Dew.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* Going to start exercising regularly. I already include fresh fruits & veggies in my diet so this I will continue but increase to daily. I plan on experimenting with styles to protect my ends and keep them from rubbing on my clothing.

*Post a beginning picture* - Will do!


----------



## NaturallyMede (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Count me in!*



LovLeeLaDee said:


> Welcome @NaturallyMede! Please pass that growth mix!!! You are NOT playin, you comin for growth huh!? lol j/k but ain't no way you won't make your goals of APL and BSL, shoot maybe even grazing MBL! Have you been using this mix since last year? Has it contributed much to your growth?


 
Thanks LovLeeLaDee! Yups- I want that length!  Been using a homemade shea butter mix I learned about from naptural85 on YouTube (I love her videos!!) for just about a year and a half. When I was relaxed I tried to grow out my hair for like a decade & it stayed just around SL so comparitively it's grown like crazy since I went natural.

Shea Butter Mix Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Ok14CgADM
Also: http://www.naptural85.com/


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm in...

Join the Challenge_I_
Current hair length: 

Chin Length in the Front
Shoulder Lenght in the back

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning

Natural

Goal Month

June 2013

Current Reggie and styling choices

Wash once a week with As I Am Cleansing Pudding

Deep Condition once a week with AORM or AOGPB

Moisturize and seal daily 

Flax seed Gel as my styler

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?

More updo's and buns. Wanted to where my twist but I just don't like where they shrink up to and I am on a personal no heat challenge (except for deep conditioning). Continue to take my vitamins and attempt to increase my exercise (currently only when I feel like it lol)


Post a beginning picture

Will post pic later


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 6, 2012)

Baggied overnite and this morning I put it up in a bun. Hope to retain a lot of length this way.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 7, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> Baggied overnite and this morning I put it up in a bun. Hope to retain a lot of length this way.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



do you baggy your whole head or just your ends?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## boundlessbeauty (Nov 7, 2012)

I want to join. I want to be APL by the time my husband gets back from deployment. (May) 
Current hair length: collarbone??
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
Goal Month: April 2013
Current Reggie and styling choices: protective styling is my styling choice; braids, twists, buns. I cleanse my scalp as needed and co-wash [depending on the style i am wearing) bi-weekly.
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Moisturize my ends way more. Increase my water intake. Use my vitamin supply. Trim my ends as needed.

Beginning pic:


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 7, 2012)

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> do you baggy your whole head or just your ends?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



I whole head baggy. I haven't tried just baggying my ends yet but I may do it to see if I like whole head baggying less or more.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 7, 2012)

boundlessbeauty said:
			
		

> I want to join. I want to be APL by the time my husband gets back from deployment. (May)
> 
> Beginning pic:



You look there to me in the back if not by the end of the year!


----------



## GWtheVoice (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm increasing my water intake also. I've been using a free app (Android) called Water Your Body to track my water intake. When I first started using it I was drinking a lot less water than I should have been. It was next to nothing really. So I'm going to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate and monitor the differences I see and feel.


----------



## Deziyah (Nov 8, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:
			
		

> Girl I congratulated ever milestone ....I have little lines on my neck that I would use to measure lol you will get there just don't pay attention take care of your hair like its brushing your teeth and you will be there in no time



Thanks I know... I an actually proud of far I have made it without a relaxer!!! Because of this forum my attitude about my new growth has changed so much, I'm more confident with my hair not being bone straight... So I want to say thank you to all of you ladies!!! And I'm gonna try not to be so doubtful and just go into this challenge with the mindset that I will make APL by Dec '13


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 8, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> I get it, give them bangs some TLC, it must be workin since you have no breakage. I just flat ironed the back for a mini length check. One pic is my avatar and here's my other one.
> 
> Please excuse my crooked shoulders! lol I like how it came out, I used a brush instead of comb with the comb chase method. It came out much smoother and no frizz at the ends. This will be how I straighten from now on.



Wow I really like the texture of your natural hair plus how it gets really straight..**scrolling up to see what you did ***


----------



## CoiledByNature (Nov 8, 2012)

NaturallyMede said:
			
		

> Current hair length
> Just below SL (Big chop to a 1/2 inch in 11/09)
> Front: 5.5” , Back (avg): 5.5” , Crown: 7” , Sides (avg): 6.25”
> 
> ...



Yay!! Someone who's using MTG!!!! I'm just below shoulder length too so I'm excited to see the hair growth results.... I'm also In a sew in (where I get my most growth) plus I'm taking hairfinity, washing and conditioning with mane and tail weekly. Applying JBCO to my edges (burnt out) every night as well. I also do the Greenhouse effect religiously 
Also using avocado, coconut and grapeseed oil over might before wash day (sat)


I've had my sew in for a weak and today's the first day someone said something at work about the MTG smell!! Lol Idc tho i proudly say "it's my hair" without telling them it's a product for horses lol. 
My weave is starting to get greasy and smelly I guess (it looks really pretty tho from the grease lol) 
Washing tomorrow.. Which I will do weekly so I can deal with people at work smelling it once a week 
I'm drunk so hopefully making sense 

Can't wait to see our hair growth results. I seriously think the MTG will be the most effective in growth.


----------



## NaturallyMede (Nov 8, 2012)

CharnellG said:


> Yay!! Someone who's using MTG!!!! .... Applying JBCO to my edges (burnt out) every night as well. I also do the Greenhouse effect religiously


*We've basically got the same routine- as I type my hair's cooking under a few layers of plastic wrap & I'm waiting for some JBCO in the mail!* 



CharnellG said:


> I've had my sew in for a weak and today's the first day someone said something at work about the MTG smell!! Lol Idc tho i proudly say "it's my hair" without telling them it's a product for horses lol.


*Started putting just as much MTG in the scalp lotion as I can mask the smell & using a ton of it in the weekly overnight pre-poos to catch up*



CharnellG said:


> I'm drunk so hopefully making sense







CharnellG said:


> Can't wait to see our hair growth results. I seriously think the MTG will be the most effective in growth.


*Right on! It's so close I can taste it!!*


----------



## abbygirl (Nov 9, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Are you color treated? If so has that changed what your hair needs?



oh, sorry girl, i am just seeing your question.

yes, i am colour treated and my hair now loves protein in small doses , so i use eggs in my pre- poo mix or mayo in my deep conditioner. occasionally i also use Aubrey organics GPB deep conditioner but eggs/mayo mostly.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 9, 2012)

I plan to install some braids to finish out the year...may go through the first quarter as well. My hair usually thrives when I do nothing to it...will cowash weekly and moisturize daily.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 10, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I whole head baggy. I haven't tried just baggying my ends yet but I may do it to see if I like whole head baggying less or more.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 

when I just started my HJ I used to baggy my whole head,after I started protecting my relaxed ends before a relaxer and leaving a bit of texture in my hair,I noticed that when I would baggy my whole head it would be a tangled mess especially when Im a couple weeks post.
so now I concentrate on my ends.
still trying to figure out whats more effective sandwich bag or plastic cap or both lol.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 10, 2012)

Ive been shedding like crazy and a bit of breakage...well maybe not crazy but if I dont nip it in the bud who knows....
so I used Affirm 5 in 1 my holy grail when it comes to getting my hair back on track and surprise surprise it didnt do squat for my shedding just stopped the breakage tbh the breakage was very minimal,its the shedding that has my paranoid.
I think i will try a black tea rinse next wash.
any suggestion ladies will be greatly appreciated.

ETA: I kinda rushed judgement with my beloved affirm.
It did stop the shedding,I adore affirm 5 in 1 can't nobody tell me nuttin about it lol.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Nov 10, 2012)

okay so I haven't been treating my hair very badly. but I got back on track yesterday

shampoo: trader joes TTT
protein: nexxus emergencee and let it marinate for about 45 min
deep condition: vatika
leave in: herbal essence color me happy 
sealed: EVCO/Amla oil mix
style: smaller two strand twists and left in overnight for a twist out

I'm going to try to get my hair health up and start retaining more. I REALLY want to APL by new year. so I'm going to *try* to use no heat and just wear my staple twist outs because u think that's probably when u retain the most since my hair will be ultra moisturizer (benefits of using reg condish as a leave in) and low manipulation


----------



## londonfog (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm in! I'll post my info later.


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 10, 2012)

Current hair length: Crown is Grazing APL. Nape is Neck length
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed
Goal Month: August
Current Reggie and styling choices: Shampoo once a week, DC 2xs, Co-Wash 2xs, Baggying Every Night. I am wearing a BUN until spring. Then braid outs during spring. 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: No heat!!! Stretching relaxers


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Nov 12, 2012)

Originally posted in the BSL 2013 Challenge ( a girl can hope) Enjoy!

So I tried something different this weekend. I am trying to use more natural products so this how my wash day went...

- shampoo: Shea moisture black soap deep cleansing shampoo ( washed roots in twists when I rinsed I undid each twist so the suds could run down the length and remove any other dirt I may have missed. Then I retwisted as I went)
- deep conditioned with a mix of mayo, evoo, and evco. Sat under the dryer for ten minutes with a plastic cap. Did some other things around my house for an hour. Jumped back in the shower and rinsed. As I rinsed I undid each twits and finger combed all the mayo out.

- applied as I am leave in conditioner.

- moisturized with Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and curl and style conditioning milk. Sealed with my whipped shea butter mix.

- two strand flat twisted front half of hair with flax seed gel I made. 

- pulled other half of hair in to a ponytail and two strand twisted that. Covered resulting bun with plastic cap and the. Did faeux bun with marly braid hair. 

My hair today as a result...


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 12, 2012)

Been experiencing a dry scalp lately I think it's from co washing every other day if not then its just winter being here I'm not sure what to do now


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2012)

londonfog said:


> I'm in! I'll post my info later.


 
1.    *Current hair length: **CL*
2.    *Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: **Relaxed* 
3.    *Goal Month: **December 2013*
4.    *Current Reggie and styling choices: **Co-wash twice a week, DC twice a week, Protein treatment twice a month, oil scalp/moisturize & seal ends, Stretch 10-12 weeks (aiming for longer), scalp massages, castor edges, wash w/ no sulfate once a month, wash w/ sulfate once a month, vitamins, drinking plenty of water. *
5.    *What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? **Working to minimize heat*


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 13, 2012)

^ Sounds like an excellent regimen!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 13, 2012)

londonfog said:
			
		

> 1.    Current hair length: CL
> 2.    Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed
> 3.    Goal Month: December 2013
> 4.    Current Reggie and styling choices: Co-wash twice a week, DC twice a week, Protein treatment twice a month, oil scalp/moisturize & seal ends, Stretch 10-12 weeks (aiming for longer), scalp massages, castor edges, wash w/ no sulfate once a month, wash w/ sulfate once a month, vitamins, drinking plenty of water.
> 5.    What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Working to minimize heat



How long have you been on this regi? Have you seen any thickness or shine from it I wish I could take the time you do


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> How long have you been on this regi? Have you seen any thickness or shine from it I wish I could take the time you do


 
The stretching I started about a year ago but failed to moisturize and condition like I should have so it did me no good to stretch because my hair was so dry it started to break & shed. The rest of the regimen I've been on it now for a little over 2 months. Since I started the regimen I've gained about 2 inches in length (9/7/12) & I went from shedding small clumps everytime I ran my hand through my hair to maybe 2-4 strands when comb. My hair & scalp are super moisturized & its gotten a lot thicker which was my ultimate goal. I started the regimen to repair my hair but seeing the results after only that short amount of time, I kept it up & it really doesn't take long. 

I'm a single mom & at first I was like there is no way that I'll have time to condition that many times a week & do all that extra stuff I saw on some of them Youtube videos but I had to do my regimen ro suit my time & my hair (& w/ my climate-Illinois). It literally takes me like 5 minutes to do my oiling, moisturizing & sealing (& massaging) every other night & wrap it up. It takes me about 10 minutes to co-wash & put deep conditioner in w/ a plastic cap. It takes about 10 minutes to rinse, put leave-in conditioner & wrap it up when I'm done. The scalp massages are actually done with my DC in & on top of the plastic cap.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 13, 2012)

So I'm still having thinning issues on the right side. Now that I can see a little growth since last relaxer I notice it is more in the front. I've started cowashing more which I tried to cut out since it has gotten cold here in NY. But it looks as though I need to cowash at least 3 times a week to keep my hair looking healthy and thick. What other things can I do to fix this thinning?


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 13, 2012)

londonfog said:


> The stretching I started about a year ago but failed to moisturize and condition like I should have so it did me no good to stretch because my hair was so dry it started to break & shed. The rest of the regimen I've been on it now for a little over 2 months. Since I started the regimen I've gained about 2 inches in length (9/7/12) & I went from shedding small clumps everytime I ran my hand through my hair to maybe 2-4 strands when comb. My hair & scalp are super moisturized & its gotten a lot thicker which was my ultimate goal. I started the regimen to repair my hair but seeing the results after only that short amount of time, I kept it up & it really doesn't take long.
> 
> I'm a single mom & at first I was like there is no way that I'll have time to condition that many times a week & do all that extra stuff I saw on some of them Youtube videos but I had to do my regimen ro suit my time & my hair (& w/ my climate-Illinois). It literally takes me like 5 minutes to do my oiling, moisturizing & sealing (& massaging) every other night & wrap it up. It takes me about 10 minutes to co-wash & put deep conditioner in w/ a plastic cap. It takes about 10 minutes to rinse, put leave-in conditioner & wrap it up when I'm done. The scalp massages are actually done with my DC in & on top of the plastic cap.



i have been so busy with school and work that its been hard to co wash every other day during the week because i dont want to go to bed with wet hair but or leave in the morning with it because its cold outside im not sure if its a bad thing or not but i just rather not and i have been getting dry scapl so im thinking the weather is part of it.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> i have been so busy with school and work that its been hard to co wash every other day during the week because i dont want to go to bed with wet hair but or leave in the morning with it because its cold outside im not sure if its a bad thing or not but i just rather not and i have been getting dry scapl so im thinking the weather is part of it.


 
I've always had dry scalp until I started the regimen. It used to be so bad that I scratched my head until it would burn  (patting does not work for me).  9 times out of 10 it probably is the weather though because that's my major contributor to dry skin period. I live in a cold climate & even have to put additional moisturizer on my nose, eyebrows & cheeks half way through the day during the winter time only.  I started using the extra virgin olive oil on my scalp (& rub my scalp good) & it works wonders! Do you currently use any oils?


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hi guys! I would like to join this challenge. After a MAJOR detangling setback, I have been taken from BSL/MBL to barely grazing APL . My hair has also thinned out to the point that my ends are see through *sigh* Soooo, after being in comlpete denial anout my hair situation, I'm ready to get to growing again. With all of the trimming I plan to do, my goal is to only make it to APL next year. Anything beyond that will be great!*
*Current hair length* - 2" from APL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning* - Relaxed although I haven't had a relaxer in a year. 
*Goal Month* - Dec 2013
*Current Reggie and styling choices* - I don't have a reggie just yet. I will prob return to my previous one once I relax next month: alternate protein/moisturizing shampoo/conditioner weekly; DC after each wash; hard core protein treatment every 6 weeks; Air drying--No direct heat; PS daily (I'm currently wearing wigs and a phony pony); moisturize & seal daily; relax every 16-18 weeks. 
Wh*at do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* - No more experimenting!!! This is the reason I have 2" of hair in some areas of my head.
*Post a beginning picture*
*Sorry this pic is so big. I cant resize it *


----------



## quirkydimples (Nov 13, 2012)

pearlific1 said:
			
		

> Hi guys! I would like to join this challenge. After a MAJOR detangling setback, I have been taken from BSL/MBL to barely grazing APL . My hair has also thinned out to the point that my ends are see through *sigh* Soooo, after being in comlpete denial anout my hair situation, I'm ready to get to growing again. With all of the trimming I plan to do, my goal is to only make it to APL next year. Anything beyond that will be great!
> [*]Current hair length - 2" from APL
> [*]Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Relaxed although I haven't had a relaxer in a year.
> [*]Goal Month - Dec 2013
> ...



I'm thinking about wearing wigs through the winter. How has wearing them worked out for you? What kind do you wear?


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 13, 2012)

quirkydimples said:


> I'm thinking about wearing wigs through the winter. How has wearing them worked out for you? What kind do you wear?


 
I mainly wear half wigs...as if they are full wigs. I just pull all of my hair back and cover and wear a headband to hide the seam of the wig. 

I braid my hair in little plaits underneath which makes it easy to access my hair for co washing or M & S. I have found that I retain much more hair by wearing wigs because I have little to no manipulation of my hair. Give them a try!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 14, 2012)

londonfog said:
			
		

> I've always had dry scalp until I started the regimen. It used to be so bad that I scratched my head until it would burn  (patting does not work for me).  9 times out of 10 it probably is the weather though because that's my major contributor to dry skin period. I live in a cold climate & even have to put additional moisturizer on my nose, eyebrows & cheeks half way through the day during the winter time only.  I started using the extra virgin olive oil on my scalp (& rub my scalp good) & it works wonders! Do you currently use any oils?



I only use it when I'm taking out my twist at this point cause I'm to busy for styles I just wear a twist out and wear a cute scarf lol but I don't do very much of anything but wash my hair and dc


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 14, 2012)

So I've got my winter regimen down pat now that I have my Silk dreams in my greedy hands. 
DC twice a week with either moisture or protein condish (Vanilla Silk or Mocha Silk). 
M & S Daily with Creme de la silk and JBCO. 
Protective style in chunky or medium twists. 
And use my Hair Trigger Every. Single. Day.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 14, 2012)

Bajanmum said:
			
		

> So I've got my winter regimen down pat now that I have my Silk dreams in my greedy hands.
> DC twice a week with either moisture or protein condish (Vanilla Silk or Mocha Silk).
> M & S Daily with Creme de la silk and JBCO.
> Protective style in chunky or medium twists.
> And use my Hair Trigger Every. Single. Day.



Do you do two co washes protein and then moisture or just switch every wash day


----------



## NicciNaturale (Nov 15, 2012)

I want in!

Current length is a little past shoulder / collarbone.  My current regi is wearing wigs as protective styles. I cowash biweekly and deep condition weekly and wear my hair in two cornrows.  I massage my scalp every other day with castor oil and Doo Gro mega thick growth oil.  This is really helping my edges thicken back up from years of sew ins which prompted me to go natural in the first place.  Before putting on and when taking off my wig I spritz my hair with water mixed with evoo and evco.  I am hoping I reach APL by my Bday 7/27.  



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

Are there any short-haired ladies in here   I'm hoping for an inch a month to be at APL before 2013 is out.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

londonfog said:


> 1.    *Current hair length: **CL*
> 2.    *Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: **Relaxed*
> 3.    *Goal Month: **December 2013*
> 4.    *Current Reggie and styling choices: **Co-wash twice a week, DC twice a week, Protein treatment twice a month, oil scalp/moisturize & seal ends, Stretch 10-12 weeks (aiming for longer), scalp massages, castor edges, wash w/ no sulfate once a month, wash w/ sulfate once a month, vitamins, drinking plenty of water. *
> 5.    *What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? **Working to minimize heat*




londonfog Is that your starting pic?  I'm assuming CL means chin-length?  (I know we have collar-bone length here...oh, but I guess that's CBL).  Anyway, you wanna be hair buddies!!??   I'm a short-haired gal...more like ear-length, but I'm hoping for some accelerated growth and thinking I'm on the right track to obtain some.  How many inches do you nee to be at APL?  I need 9 inches.  I'd love to get there by August 2013 and have an inch a month.  But even if it's not until the end of December 2013...that's 3/4 an inch.  The only thing is that doesn't include any trims.  But I'm really trying not to cut anyway, so maybe that's good.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and join. Reach for the stars. Actually it's not that far off if I stay consistent with some things. Here's a starting pic. I'll come back with my stats.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 15, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> I'm going to go ahead and join. Reach for the stars. Actually it's not that far off if I stay consistent with some things. Here's a starting pic. I'll come back with my stats.



Your hair is so cute!


----------



## OceanEyes (Nov 15, 2012)

I'd like to join, if that's okay?

*Current hair length* Neck Length

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* Natural

*Goal Month* October 

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Co-wash 3x/week
Moisturize & seal as necessary
Oil treatment (scalp) 4x/week
Deep condition 1 - 2x/week

I've been twisting my hair on a regular basis since August and I've retained more length by doing such, so I plan to keep twisting. To decrease manipulation, I'll bun once or twice a month (for the whole week).

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL*?

I'll look after my ends more often (trimming) and continue to stay away from heat.

    Post a beginning picture


----------



## londonfog (Nov 16, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> @londonfog Is that your starting pic? I'm assuming CL means chin-length? (I know we have collar-bone length here...oh, but I guess that's CBL). Anyway, you wanna be hair buddies!!??  I'm a short-haired gal...more like ear-length, but I'm hoping for some accelerated growth and thinking I'm on the right track to obtain some. How many inches do you nee to be at APL? I need 9 inches. I'd love to get there by August 2013 and have an inch a month. But even if it's not until the end of December 2013...that's 3/4 an inch. The only thing is that doesn't include any trims. But I'm really trying not to cut anyway, so maybe that's good.


 
Good morning itismehmmkay!! I definitely want to be hair buddies, thanks!!! That is my starting pic for the challenge but that was last taken Oct 20th & I guess I probably should have been more specific. My back is about chin length or since its in the back, would that be considered Neck Length? Not too sure. My front reaches just below my nose. I would think that I need about another 5-6 inches to be APL for my back & I have actually been experiencing about an inch of growth a month considering I just started at the beginning of Sept. My back used to be at the nape area when I first started. 

I was actually aiming for SL by at least February (maybe March) & APL by at least Dec 2013 also but I think that I would be able to reach it before then. Just giving myself a little bit more time to allow for tweaks to the regimen if need be. I had really bad split ends when I first started and had to cut about an inch off but since I've been focusing on keeping them moisturized & limiting the heat, they're doing a lot better. I look forward to being hair buddies!!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Your hair is so cute!



Awwww girl thanks so much  beautyintheyes 




londonfog said:


> Good morning itismehmmkay!! I definitely want to be hair buddies, thanks!!! That is my starting pic for the challenge but that was last taken Oct 20th & I guess I probably should have been more specific. My back is about chin length or since its in the back, would that be considered Neck Length? Not too sure. My front reaches just below my nose. I would think that I need about another 5-6 inches to be APL for my back & I have actually been experiencing about an inch of growth a month considering I just started at the beginning of Sept. My back used to be at the nape area when I first started.
> 
> I was actually aiming for SL by at least February (maybe March) & APL by at least Dec 2013 also but I think that I would be able to reach it before then. Just giving myself a little bit more time to allow for tweaks to the regimen if need be. I had really bad split ends when I first started and had to cut about an inch off but since I've been focusing on keeping them moisturized & limiting the heat, they're doing a lot better. I look forward to being hair buddies!!




 Yaaaaaaaay! londonfog  Yea I've been on this hair board for a minute and just really think it would be great to make a standard length by my 10-yr anniversary.  LOL.  It's not that deep, but I noticed that earlier and thought it would be cool.  I now know for sure what's up with my hair and what to do and not do for sure.  So I want to go get it.

So how are you getting that inch a month???  This is my first time really using some growth aids.  I'm taking supplements (Mineral Rich and extra silica) and I'm using castor oil and sulfur 8 on my scalp throughout the week.  I'm hoping those combined will give me that boost.  I used to be a frequent...actually daily washer, and really I think that accelerated my growth.  But now I'm just a weekly washer and actually thinking of going to a 2wker.  I've done it before and I can have pretty good retention with it.

So anyway.  I think we'd have some really great stories if we make it.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

*Current hair length* 
Ear-length; back of hair is at the nape

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* 
Relaxed

*Goal Month* 
Ideally August 

*Current Reggie and styling choices* 
I used to be a daily washer, but now I'm doing weekly and may even go to being a 2wker.  Right now I wash, condition, and rollerset.  Airdry the rollerset overnight, then use a Chi in the morning over the curls, with curl wax.  And I've gone back to wearing headbands as a protective style until I get to a length where I can wear a decent bun

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* 
My main issue is cutting my hair.  I'm not going to worry about evenness.  Will just protect me ends and keep it growing.  Another plan is that I'm using what I hope are growth aids: Mineral Rich, bamboo silica, and greasing my scalp with JBCO and sulfur 8.  Also, to my regimen, I'd like to add more DC'ing.  Especially if I'm going 2wks between washes.  So I'm thinking of this weekend using CPR and Moisturefuse and a lil WGO for a DC for at least 30minutes under the dryer.  Wow...that would be lovely I bet.  If it is, then I'll make that apart of my regimen.

ETA:  Oh and breakage at the demarcation line has usually been the cause of breakage for me in the past...then I'd always cut to blend or catch up.  So retouching on time and as needed is very important to me.  In fact, I'll be doing a retouch this weekend.  


*Post a beginning picture* 
Picture is upthread but I'll post again.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh so, with 4-5 more inches I think I can do a mini bun that'll look decent.  So that'll be my PS.  That'll be my first milestone.  Oh!  And it'll be in time for our first check-in on March 31st!  So by April I want to have a mini bun I can wear.  That way I can nix the headband.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 16, 2012)

OceanEyes said:


> I'd like to join, if that's okay?
> 
> *Current hair length* Neck Length
> 
> ...



did you big chop? you seem to have a great regi it took me a while to know what i was doing lol


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 16, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Oh so, with 4-5 more inches I think I can do a mini bun that'll look decent.  So that'll be my PS.  That'll be my first milestone.  Oh!  And it'll be in time for our first check-in on March 31st!  So by April I want to have a mini bun I can wear.  That way I can nix the headband.



you know what ill join you lol cause im trying to get a bun cause im so lazy and they look so easy! but my hair is to short for me to be comfortable with a bun right now erplexed


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 16, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> *Oh so, with 4-5 more inches I think I can do a mini bun that'll look decent.* So that'll be my PS. That'll be my first milestone. Oh! And it'll be in time for our first check-in on March 31st! So by April I want to have a mini bun I can wear. That way I can nix the headband.


 
itismehmmkay lol you sound like me. I keep talking about what I'd be able to do with 4-5 more inches...like have a nice full bun, or wear a nice long ponytail, or have BSL hair 

My hair grows incredibly slow. With all of the PS'ing & DC'ing & everything else, I can still only manage a good 3.5"-4" a year  Boo.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> you know what ill join you lol cause im trying to get a bun cause im so lazy and they look so easy! but my hair is to short for me to be comfortable with a bun right now erplexed



OMG even before joining this board, I have always wanted long hair just to be able to throw it in a bun.  I just want alot of fun and pretty updos that look like I have alot of hair lmaoo


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 16, 2012)

Deleted...


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 16, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Do you do two co washes protein and then moisture or just switch every wash day



beautyintheyes

Hi hun, sorry I missed this. So yeah, I'll switch DC's depending on what I think my hair needs. It'll probably be alternate washes as my hair  is fine stranded and likes mild-medium protein. When I use protein I follow up with moisturizing Leave in.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 16, 2012)

NicciNaturale said:


> I want in!
> 
> Current length is a little past shoulder / collarbone. My current regi is wearing wigs as protective styles. I cowash biweekly and deep condition weekly and wear my hair in two cornrows. I massage my scalp every other day with castor oil and Doo Gro mega thick growth oil. This is really helping my edges thicken back up from years of sew ins which prompted me to go natural in the first place. Before putting on and when taking off my wig I spritz my hair with water mixed with evoo and evco. I am hoping I reach APL by my Bday 7/27.
> 
> ...


 
7/27 is my bday too!!! I definitely wanted to be at least halfway between SL & APL by then!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 16, 2012)

Current hair length - *shoulder length*
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - *texlaxed*
Goal Month - *August*
Current Reggie and styling choices - *wash 1 x per week, co-wash 1 x per week, DC 2 x per week, clarify every 6 weeks, texlax every 12 weeks*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? - *not changing anything but being more consistent*
Post a beginning picture - I will post a better picture on wash day.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 16, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Awwww girl thanks so much  @beautyintheyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Honestly, I think that focusing on making my new growth more manageable probably contributes to the growth. My new growth used to feel like a brillo pad (can't be having that ) w/ a dry scalp before I started rubbing olive oil on my scalp every other night (during moisturizing & sealing) & also rubbing the conditioner (during co-wash & DC) onto my scalp twice a week. I also started taking my 5000mcg of biotin faithfully when I started back in Sept too. I use Pine Tar & castor oil on my edges but most people don't know what Pine Tar is so I just say castor oil & I've seen significant growth there too.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 16, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U I want to join!

Current hair length
Back is SL and sides and 2' short of CBL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Natural

Goal Month
June 2013

Current Reggie and styling choices
cowash 2 to 3 times a week, DC weekly, moisturize and seal. I typically keep my hair in braids. I alternate between cornrows, 2 strand twists with my own hair and with extensions. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I have eliminated heat from my reggie since February this year after I suffered major breakage and heat damage. I plan on doing a full year with no heat.

Post a beginning picture
My hair is currently in braids. I'll be taking down the braids in a couple days so I'll take a pic then


----------



## OceanEyes (Nov 16, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> did you big chop? you seem to have a great regi it took me a while to know what i was doing lol



Nope. A few years ago I just decided to stop relaxing my hair. I wasn't knowledgeable about transitioning, so most of my relaxed ends broke off. I've been lurking LHCF for the better part of two years, so I've taken inspiration from many of the ladies here.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 17, 2012)

OceanEyes said:
			
		

> Nope. A few years ago I just decided to stop relaxing my hair. I wasn't knowledgeable about transitioning, so most of my relaxed ends broke off. I've been lurking LHCF for the better part of two years, so I've taken inspiration from many of the ladies here.



Oh wow did you trim your ends after they broke off to make sure you don't have any spit ends


----------



## OceanEyes (Nov 17, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> Oh wow did you trim your ends after they broke off to make sure you don't have any spit ends



No. I was too worried about having short hair to trim (even though, since it was already short - 2" - I should have just trimmed anyway). I also flat ironed my hair weekly w/out a heat protector until Sept 2011. I stopped using heat in Feb. 

Currently it seems as though most, if not all, of the damage has been trimmed away however my ends are very prone to splits, hence why I'm adopting a regular trimming schedule. I think retaining 3" of hair is better than not retaining any. I figure I should have been around APL - BSL if I'd taken care of my hair from the start but I wouldn't have known what to do if I had a set-back, perhaps. I'm more about health than length now, anyway.

Your hair looks very healthy, by the way


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll be experimenting with bunning to retain length. I did a 1/4" trim a couple weeks back, so I'm looking forward to the next few months.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 18, 2012)

londonfog said:


> Honestly, I think that focusing on making my new growth more manageable probably contributes to the growth. My new growth used to feel like a brillo pad (can't be having that ) w/ a dry scalp before I started rubbing olive oil on my scalp every other night (during moisturizing & sealing) & also rubbing the conditioner (during co-wash & DC) onto my scalp twice a week. I also started taking my 5000mcg of biotin faithfully when I started back in Sept too. I use Pine Tar & castor oil on my edges but most people don't know what Pine Tar is so I just say castor oil & I've seen significant growth there too.



londonfog  See I'm using sulfur 8 and castor oil  Do you think the pine tar is really making a difference?  If so I'll add it to my mix.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 18, 2012)

OceanEyes - of course its okay!

FemmeCreole - Welcome!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 18, 2012)

OceanEyes said:
			
		

> No. I was too worried about having short hair to trim (even though, since it was already short - 2" - I should have just trimmed anyway). I also flat ironed my hair weekly w/out a heat protector until Sept 2011. I stopped using heat in Feb.
> 
> Currently it seems as though most, if not all, of the damage has been trimmed away however my ends are very prone to splits, hence why I'm adopting a regular trimming schedule. I think retaining 3" of hair is better than not retaining any. I figure I should have been around APL - BSL if I'd taken care of my hair from the start but I wouldn't have known what to do if I had a set-back, perhaps. I'm more about health than length now, anyway.
> 
> Your hair looks very healthy, by the way



Thank you  and I know what you mean I'm trying to keep it healthy right now but I want length so I can bun my hair for the rest of my life lol I'm lazy but I hope triumph it will help you I know someone on this board had to do another big chop beaucse the heat damage caused the slips to travel all the way to only having 2 inches of hair


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 18, 2012)

Froreal3 said:
			
		

> I'll be experimenting with bunning to retain length. I did a 1/4" trim a couple weeks back, so I'm looking forward to the next few months.



How did you make your bun!?!?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> How did you make your bun!?!?



beautyintheyes

It's a cinnabun. Put hair in a puff, take a section, twirl the end and pin toward the middle...repeat. I also pinned the elastic hair tie down because I hate how it will ride up and make the bun smaller if its not pinned. Here's another pic and the back.


----------



## Deziyah (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey ladies!!!

Welcome all the newcomers! I am just sitting here thinking about this challenge and gettiing excited because its starting soon!! This Saturday coming I am going to blow dry and flat iron my hair for my starting pic (only direct heat used in over 6 months! Woo Hoo!).

But I have a ?? for you ladies.... What is a good heat protectant? I have the Chi Silk Infusion and KeraCare Creme Press but I was not sure if there was soemthing else to use that is a better protectant.  (Hi, I am Deziyah and I am a product junkie!! )


----------



## TheNDofUO (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm gonna have to join this challenge because it's pretty clear I won't be APL by New Years


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm going to Sally's today to get a good pair of trimming shears. I need to dust often, my ends are starting to 'hug".

Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 19, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm going to Sally's today to get a good pair of trimming shears. I need to dust often, my ends are starting to 'hug".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6S



hehe hug i love it!


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 19, 2012)

OceanEyes said:


> No. I was too worried about having short hair to trim (even though, since it was already short - 2" - I should have just trimmed anyway). I also flat ironed my hair weekly w/out a heat protector until Sept 2011. I stopped using heat in Feb.
> 
> Currently it seems as though most, if not all, of the damage has been trimmed away however my ends are very prone to splits, hence why I'm adopting a regular trimming schedule. I think retaining 3" of hair is better than not retaining any. I figure I should have been around APL - BSL if I'd taken care of my hair from the start but I wouldn't have known what to do if I had a set-back, perhaps. I'm more about health than length now, anyway.
> 
> Your hair looks very healthy, by the way


 
OceanEyes

I may have missed it, but when your relaxed hair broke off, was this 2011? How has your hair recovered since then?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 19, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> @londonfog See I'm using sulfur 8 and castor oil Do you think the pine tar is really making a difference? If so I'll add it to my mix.


 
Yes, I have definitely seen a major difference! My edges were extremely frail & thin before I started. It's grown back in a lot but could still stand to be even more thick.  I was referred by a friend several years ago to Pine Tar who told me that it was actually suggested to her mom by a dermatologist for thinning all over her head. I even used it w/ micro braids a few years back as well & my edges were super thick when I'd taken them out but they broke again after not taking care of my hair. Now I know how to better take care of my hair so that it won't happen again. I refuse to put the Pine Tar all over my head though. The smell is strong!!


----------



## OceanEyes (Nov 19, 2012)

pearlific1 said:


> @OceanEyes
> 
> I may have missed it, but when your relaxed hair broke off, was this 2011? How has your hair recovered since then?



It was around March 2008; my last relaxer was sometime around May 2007 and my last chemical treatment was Oct~Nov 2007 (curly perm).

I was NOT kind to my hair and I didn't start taking care of it until about Feb 2010. My hair pretty much remained the same length for the past few years thanks to that (not knowing how to flat iron correctly, etc). 

Now that I do regular trims, deep condition and use protein, I'm starting to reap the benefits.


----------



## HeadofCurls (Nov 19, 2012)

*Current hair length* - SL
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* - Natural
*Goal Month* - May 2013 
*Current Reggie and styling choices* - cowash weekly, deep condition every 2 weeks, wash n go
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* - I mainly plan  on wearing protective styles to retain length.  I'm also going to drink more water and excercise. 
*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## MyTea (Nov 19, 2012)

Current hair length---- slightly passed shoulder length, lost a couple inches from a scissor happy stylist
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning----relaxed, attempting to transition or long stretch..... Might relax on the update schedule 
Goal Month---- I'm going to give myself the whole year 
Current Reggie and styling choices--- I usually wear my hair flat ironed. I've been playing around with roller sets and ps
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?---- I've been taking my biotin and deep conditioning more often.... I also am trying to use less heat 
Post a beginning picture


----------



## Gryphyn (Nov 21, 2012)

So ive been sticking to my updated regimen of shampooing once/week and splitting the rest of the days between cowashing and just rinsing. So far so good! I think I may reach apl sooner than I thought,  but I don't want to say that out loud in case my hair changes its mind 
I hope this winter isn't too harsh not my hair, I'll have to get used to wearing a hat again


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 22, 2012)

Just checking in.
I am dealing with a bit of shedding,using black tea to combat it.
So far so good,seeing more n more improvement every wash day.
In 3 weeks I will be going on vacay.
Decided to just relax my hair it will work out better for me.

I finally got my dslr n i will be snapping hair pics like cray 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## aprils13 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey ladies.  I signed up for this challenge but I haven't posted my before.  Well, here it is.  






This is my blow dried hair. I have so my ssks, it's ridiculous.   During this challenge, I'm going to keep my hair stretched as much as possible, moisturize my ends, and trim as needed.


----------



## MyTea (Nov 22, 2012)

Had a hair trauma the other day.... Went to sleep with WEN n my hair. The next day it stripped my Henna and left it super hard. Deep conditioned two days n a row.... Only a little softer. In the third day, braided it up with a thick leave in and put in a sew in. U plan on leaving it in for about three weeks and  oiling daily. Hopefully this works.... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 22, 2012)

When I was relaxed APL was the hardest length to get to, I'm hoping I find it easier this go around.  Excited to see what this year will bring!


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 22, 2012)

aprils13 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies.  I signed up for this challenge but I haven't posted my before.  Well, here it is.
> 
> This is my blow dried hair. I have so my ssks, it's ridiculous.   During this challenge, I'm going to keep my hair stretched as much as possible, moisturize my ends, and trim as needed.



How are you keeping your hair stretched?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm going take down my braids and dc tomorrow. I feel like I got at least 1/2 an in NG in most areas and a little more in other sections. I'll post pic tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2012)

My hair has grown a half inch since i last checked which was back in October. That seems "meh" to me. But then again I did take a quarter inch off a few weeks ago.

The sides will be apl with 2 to three more inches. The back about the same.


----------



## aprils13 (Nov 23, 2012)

charmtreese said:


> How are you keeping your hair stretched?


 
charmtreese
I plan on straightening my hair with a blow dryer and then twisting it.  And also bunning.  I've tried eliminating direct heat on my hair but that made my situation worse.


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey everyone! I have missed LHCF dearly. Been about two years lol. Anyway heres my stats...

Current hair length--Collarbone
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning--Natural
Goal Month--August 2013
Current Reggie and styling choices-Protective styling with weaves and wigs..moisturize and seal every night..wash and condition every 2 weeks
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Maybe just wear my hair out without a protective style so that I can pay extra attention to it. I feel I cant really put my all in it while its in a weave...
Post a beginning picture


----------



## Shalay11 (Nov 23, 2012)

Current hair length- front chin length-- back past shoulders ,, sides top of shoulders 








[*]/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning- natural 
[*]Goal Month- June 2013
[*]Current Reggie and styling choices- ps such as braids , wigs, sew ins.Try to oil scalp with coconut oil with added sulfur..spritz hair with water daily
[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
[*]Post a beginning picture


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 23, 2012)

This is where I am....4 more inches to APL?? What do y'all think?


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 24, 2012)

FemmeCreole said:


> This is where I am....4 more inches to APL?? What do y'all think?



Yes, not far to go!
I'm at that length too. We can do it FemmeCreole and we'll do it in no time, you'll see.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 24, 2012)

Bajanmum said:


> Yes, not far to go!
> I'm at that length too. We can do it FemmeCreole and we'll do it in no time, you'll see.


Bajanmum
I do hope so...I've been the length twice before and both times suffered setbacks. I know now it was due my things I had done. I'm changing my actions this time around. 

Thanks the encouragement. 
4 more inches! 
4 more inches!


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey ladies!

I had planned on wearing my hair on a high bun for Thanksgiving but my hair would cooperate. I ended up just cw and braiding my hair in 2 plaits under a wig. It's been like that ever since. Yay for wigs!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 24, 2012)

pearlific1 said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!
> 
> I had planned on wearing my hair on a high bun for Thanksgiving but my hair would cooperate. I ended up just cw and braiding my hair in 2 plaits under a wig. It's been like that ever since. Yay for wigs!!



Wigs are a girls best friend lol


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey! I'm in this! 

-Natural
-SL/CBL
-Hopefully I'll reach APL around the Summer. . 
-I plan to grow my hair from the inside out so that entails clean eating, exercise, and lots of water. I use Mega Foods (powder for smoothies, juice, food etc), and my regular Vitamins. 
-My "staples" are JBCO, Mizhani Curl Soft (the sh*t), and Carols Daughter Healthy Hair Butter (also the sh*t). My signature style is a twist out pulled up into a puff.

 I bleached and dyed my hair purple back in July :












 This is Today:






ITS GROWING!!!   I just have to RETAIN what I Grow!!!


----------



## Honeytips (Nov 25, 2012)

Finally back with my starting picture!!  
I think that adding tea rinses to my regime is really paying off. I usually get these annoying balls of hair hanging off my ends and I always had to pull/cut them off and I lose so much hair ths way - since the tea rinses, my hair balls have stopped!!! Totally amazed and pleased!!! Bring on APL 2013!!


----------



## MzLady78 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd like to join.

Current hair length- A little past shoulder length in the back, about chin length on the sides.
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning- Natural
Goal Month- December
Current Reggie and styling choices- Still working on a reggie. Probably a lot of protective styling (buns, twists, maybe wigs)
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Paying more attention to my hair in general, especially moisturizing and sealing.
Post a beginning picture- See attached





My first ever attempt at two-strand twists.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 26, 2012)

Honeytips said:


> Finally back with my starting picture!!
> I think that adding tea rinses to my regime is really paying off. I usually get these annoying balls of hair hanging off my ends and I always had to pull/cut them off and I lose so much hair ths way - since the tea rinses, my hair balls have stopped!!! Totally amazed and pleased!!! Bring on APL 2013!!



you're almost there!

I'm wondering if I should redo kinky twists for another month or if I should cornrow and wig it ...

If I retain the 1/2 inch growth each month, I should get to APL by July. I hope I get there this time around.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Honeytips said:


> Finally back with my starting picture!!
> I think that adding tea rinses to my regime is really paying off. I usually get these annoying balls of hair hanging off my ends and I always had to pull/cut them off and I lose so much hair ths way - since the tea rinses, my hair balls have stopped!!! Totally amazed and pleased!!! Bring on APL 2013!!


 
Honeytips, I've been having the same problem.  It seems to happen right after a wash/condish.  Please give us more details on your tea rinses.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 26, 2012)

Just checking in.  Whew...finally made a decision on whether I'll wet set my hair in a mold or in rollers.  I'll just mold it down with mousse.  It makes it where I can style my hair relatively easily and don't have to worry about headbands, which I really didn't want to go back to.  So on wash day I'll poo, DC under the dryer, then mold my hair and airdry it.  Then curl the next morning no big deal.  I'm back and ready.

Ohhh!!! I gave myself a good trim the other day.  Inspired by a YT blogger.  So I'm def ready.  I took off maybe 1/4 an inch.  I plan to dust maybe 1x a month just to keep it going.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought some Herbal Essences Hello Hydration on sale the other day & used it for the first time to co-wash on Sunday, DC’d for an hour.  Leave-in conditioner & wrapped my hair to dry.  After it dried, I oiled my scalp w/ some Tea Tree oil (mixed w/ some other oils) moisturized & sealed w/ EVCO.  Wigging it out for my PS. I noticed that the middle of my head has an inch of NG but the outer areas are at about a half an inch.


----------



## Honeytips (Nov 26, 2012)

jbwphoto1 said:


> @Honeytips, I've been having the same problem.  It seems to happen right after a wash/condish.  Please give us more details on your tea rinses.



jbwphoto1 - I know, isn't it annoying? I started following the advice from the coffee/tea rinse thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=592629 . I brewed together some oolong tea, chrysanthemum tea and fenugreek and every night before I go to bed I squirt some on using my spray bottle. On the day I cowash my hair I use this as a final rinse. 
Mind you, I also started using bentonite clay as well to wash my hair....but I think that it's the tea rinses that is helping with the balls of hair


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 26, 2012)

I will be updating the list of challengers around Christmas,  ladies  it's almost official start time!


----------



## HoneyA (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd like to join this challenge. I transitioned for 15 months and and then cut off the processed ends. Still learning my natural hair. I'm at shoulder length now so I should be able to make APL by the end of 2013. 

By the time the challenge starts officially I should have a proper regimen and have taken some pics. Right now I'm still on the regimen I had for my processed hair since I'm lazy Wash 1x a week, DC and protective style daily with a braid out updo, the usual. Apart from that lots of oils (castor, coconut and other essential oils). I keep my hair stretched with braid-out styles - no heat. That's the regimen for now I guess.


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 26, 2012)

*Current hair length  
*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
*Goal Month*
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
*Post a beginning picture*
1. Just below neck bone
2.  Natural all the way!
3. At least by the end of the year (2013), but I'm such a slow grower and prone to splits.
4.  Bunning right now, but I'm sure that will change if when my mood changes.   I co-wash once or twice a week, using a shampoo bar once a month.  Oil scalp twice a week.  Henna once or twice a month.  Hardcore protein once or twice a year.
5. I've already made the changes I need for the moment.  Protective styling, moisture, moisture, moisture and a healthy dose of protein.
6. I'll post one at the end of December after I blow dry it.


Good luck ladies!!!!!


----------



## PinkyPromise (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm getting a head start lol. I'm deep conditioning right now then afterwards I'm going to twist it up.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 26, 2012)

Current hair length: Almost APL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Texlaxed, transitioning to relaxed
Goal Month: At least by Dec "13
Current Reggie and styling choices: 
Sew-in
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
Taking hairfinity vits and growth aids (red pimento oil and sulfur mix oil)  
setting a regime and sticking to it 
Post a beginning picture 
will post one after I take out my sew-in


----------



## shae101s (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm in!! This will work perfectly with my own Blog challenge that I do (the Take Better Care of My Hair Challenge). Sign me up!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 26, 2012)

Been lazy just wearing my hair in a fro and wigs lol


----------



## Bajanmum (Nov 27, 2012)

I've just trimmed 1 1/2" off my ends. It was all damaged and split so had to go. I don't know why I hung on to those raggedy ends so long. So now I'm ready for the challenge in January.


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 27, 2012)

I washed with a moisturizing shampoo and DCd Sunday. I've been rocking my faux puff since. I kinda like it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 27, 2012)

*BEAUTYU2U - Please add me!*

*Current hair length*

*My current length is Full SL/CBL *

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*

*Transitioning Texlaxed (I have been transitioning to texlaxed hair since 6/21/12)*

*Goal Month*

*Not sure. I'm not extremely far away. Lets say Full APL by 8/2013. This includes two more 20 week relaxer stretches; which I highly doubt I will need. But I am going to need to trim after my 20 week stretch ends March 28th. So, I will give it a full 20 weeks thereafter to by full APL, possibly BSB.*

*Current Reggie and styling choices*

*Current regiment includes: Co-washing 2x weekly, DC'ing whenever water touches my hair, Poo'ing every 7-10 days, PS'ing exclusively (to include indirect heat with rollersets and wet wraps), NO HEAT until 1/1/12, then every three months thereafter, supplement intake and no HIH disease.*

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*

*I want to increase my water intake by 200%!*

*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello ladies! 


I am joining the APL 2013 challenge as well and I'm ready to grow! I'm excited to be part of this group 
*Current hair length: SL*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural*
*Goal Month: Sept 5th, my birthday!*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: Co-wash 3x a week. The 3rd time including a DC. Protective styles during the work week which will be buns, braid outs or twists. Weekends wear out for a change. Continue to use my fingers only to detangle and style. Products I use are Shea moisture cream, eco gel and V05 conditioners. No shampoos and no heat.*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: Do mostly wet bunning which I never have done before. Keep ends tucked in during the work week.*


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 27, 2012)

DC'ing with Dove Intensive Repair conditioner and Pantene R&N conditioner. Sealed with JBCO/EVCO and baggying. My routine will change soon when I get all my regular products, I'm kind of using substitutes right now. I can't wait to get my Aphogee, SD, and Hair Trigger. Still searching for a good protective style. I'm a lil style challenged lol.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hyacinthe said:


> Just checking in.
> I am dealing with a bit of shedding,using black tea to combat it.
> So far so good,seeing more n more improvement every wash day.
> In 3 weeks I will be going on vacay.
> ...



Hyacinthe, what kind of camera did you get?


----------



## lindseyerinc (Nov 28, 2012)

My first post and first challenge, I am so excited for this. 


Current hair length- Collar bone length
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning Relaxed, learning to stretch
Goal Month Dec 31, in case i dont make it 
Current Reggie and styling choices Wash and DC once a week, adding cowashing, m&s everyday
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I take andrew lessman hair, skin, nails vitamins
Post a beginning picture I will post one after my relaxer, still trying to learn how to use the site.


----------



## lindseyerinc (Nov 28, 2012)

I forgot to add that i bun everyday, more out of business, but its great for my hair im realizing.


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Nov 28, 2012)

@BEAUTYU2U Please add me  I'm excited about joining; this is my first challenge!

Current hair length: SL/Almost CBL 

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed 

Goal Month: December 2013

Current Reggie and styling choices: Right now I wash my hair every week. I alternate each week between co washing and washing with shampoo. I clarify at least once a month. I plan on trying cassia in a couple of weeks. I've been protective styling my hair under a half wig since about July 2012, and have been getting great results, so I plan on continuing this until at least July 2013. I usually plait my hair under the wig. I moisturize and seal my hair about 2-3 times during the week, just depending on what I feel my hair needs. My hair will only allow me to stretch 8 weeks in between relaxers for now. I get my stylist to trim my ends with every other relaxer....what I mean is I'll go one 8 week stretch, get a touch up and will not get a trim. Then I will go another 8 week stretch, get a touch up and get a trim.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: The only thing I plan on doing is trying cassia and if that goes well, I will incorporate that into my reggie. I am also working on limiting the amount of heat I use on my hair. I was blowing drying and bumping my hair with a curling iron with every wash. I now plan on limiting my heat to maybe once a month (if that).

Post a beginning picture


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 28, 2012)

Please sign me up......yet again  I'm in braids, but I'll be taking them put in about a week or so. After that I'll be wigging it until February.  I'll take pictures so that I can get an accurate picture of where I'm at.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## londonfog (Nov 28, 2012)

Did an extremely light dusting on Monday night of barely ¼ of an inch (if that much) then M&S w/ Elasta QP Olive & Mango Butter & EVCO.   I love dusting, it keeps the ends so much healthier looking! Tuesday night I oiled my scalp w/ Castor oil and pre-poo’d the rest of my hair w/ Grapeseed oil because I’ll be doing my clarifying tonight when I get off.  As usual, wigged it out today & will continue to do so until i can get my hair up in a bun hehee!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought 2 new short wigs to PS until my bday in February. I got a bob with side swept bangs and the other is a pixie cut.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi ladies!! Just wanted to pop in and say hi. You guys are doing great already and 2013 hasn't even started! There's gonna be a lot of APL Divas in here very soon


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 29, 2012)

FemmeCreole said:
			
		

> I bought 2 new short wigs to PS until my bday in February. I got a bob with side swept bangs and the other is a pixie cut.



Take a picture with them on they sound cute!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 29, 2012)

I will later today


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 29, 2012)

My hair is doing fine I've been using my silicon mix with olive oil to deep condition and co washing every few days and a Afro


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

*1. Current hair length: PAST SL (I might be like two inches away from APL)*

*2. I am TRANSITIONING from relaxed to natural.*

*3. April-June 2013(Goal month lol I am undecided)*

*4. I need one actually since I just started my journey all over again. I started using rosemary, mix with olive oil and garlic...use this as prepoo(leave it for a few hrs or overnight). It is making my hair look extremely shiny and healthy looking yay.*

** I need a moisturizer, and a deep conditioner among other things. (Will add in the products I will be using once I go and buy them).*

*5. I am planning on using less direct heat on my hair, I am also planning on taking vitamins and eating healthier.*

*6. Will be taking a beginning picture in a few.*


----------



## latingirly020488 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am an old member of this forum, my hair was so healthy when I started to follow everything but then I fell off and now I am back to square one 



*Current hair length* = Thin Shoulder Length
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* = Relaxed
*Goal Month* = September 2013
*Current Reggie and styling choices* = Wash and DC 1x a week, buns
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* Drink more water, start taking my vitamins and no more hair weaves!!!!!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm going to a new stylist tomorrow and I'm so nervous...


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 29, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:
			
		

> Take a picture with them on they sound cute!



There you go


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 29, 2012)

FemmeCreole said:
			
		

> There you go



Love them both so natural!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm so temped to relax my hair for the first time in my life!!!! Please someone tell me y I shouldn't lol


----------



## Prettycoach (Nov 29, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:
			
		

> I'm so temped to relax my hair for the first time in my life!!!! Please someone tell me y I shouldn't lol



Don't do it lol


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 29, 2012)

Prettycoach said:
			
		

> Don't do it lol



Lol I know


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 29, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:
			
		

> I'm so temped to relax my hair for the first time in my life!!!! Please someone tell me y I shouldn't lol



You will lose a little flexibility. Straighten it for awhile....


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012 (Nov 30, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> I'm so temped to relax my hair for the first time in my life!!!! Please someone tell me y I shouldn't lol



*DON'T DO IT!! I am not knocking down relaxers but I regret getting one. I was relaxed at the age of 8 and I never liked relaxers because no matter what I do they always BURN, my scalp just can't take them. So then after finding out about hair care through hair forums, I started taking care of my jacked up relaxed hair. However, I just noticed that my hair just can't take relaxers and no matter what I do, it results in breakage and thin looking hair. So I went natural, my hair was thick and beautiful and NO BREAKAGE whatsoever. But then a year later after getting my natural hair to APL I decided to relax...well let me tell you BIGGEST MISTAKE OF MY LIFE. I am back to square one because I have breakage in the front and in my nape area. My hair of course is thin again, not extremely jacked up like it was when I started my hair journey but you get the point. DON'T DO IT GIRL!*


----------



## Satchmo (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey everyone, just checking in to say good luck with your hair journeys!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 30, 2012)

I just did a cowash with my cheapie suave keratin condish. Now I'm putting 8 inverted cornrows. I'll most likely be wearing my bob wig for the week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Will do a roll n tuck for this week. I think I will do a couple months of wigs or extension braids after new years.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Deziyah (Dec 2, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> DC'ing with Dove Intensive Repair conditioner and Pantene R&N conditioner. Sealed with JBCO/EVCO and baggying. My routine will change soon when I get all my regular products, I'm kind of using substitutes right now. I can't wait to get my Aphogee, SD, and Hair Trigger. Still searching for a good protective style. I'm a lil style challenged lol.


 

 at style challenged!!! Girl me too I have been youtubing up a storm trying to find a ps I can actually do and stick with... when you find one please update me!!!


----------



## Deziyah (Dec 2, 2012)

Finally posing my beginning pic... 

I am so proud to say I already see growth!! My avatar was taken exactly 4 months ago and I think I can say I went from chin length to neck length!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Dec 2, 2012)

jbwphoto1 said:


> Hyacinthe, what kind of camera did you get?



A Nikon D5100. its my 1st  still tryna get the hang of it though


----------



## Hyacinthe (Dec 2, 2012)

Deziyah said:


> Finally posing my beginning pic...
> 
> I am so proud to say I already see growth!! My avatar was taken exactly 4 months ago and I think I can say I went from chin length to neck length!



Congratulations!: Im so excited for you, dont ya just love reaching a new milestone.lol HHJ!


----------



## arj2680 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I am back to add my starting picture. I couldn't get a good picture...guess cause I don't like taking pictures to much but here goes....sorry picture is turned to the side I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## shidagirl (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey ladies!

Just checking in. Took my sew in out on Friday after 2 months and it's so nice to run my fingers through my scalp lol. Still waiting to post my official beginning pic but here's one I took yesterday in Ikea...ha.

Also, any of you have any twist updo ideas?


----------



## Deziyah (Dec 2, 2012)

Hyacinthe said:


> Congratulations!: Im so excited for you, dont ya just love reaching a new milestone.lol HHJ!



Thanks girl, Yes I do!!!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 2, 2012)

Got a fresh relaxer this past Friday, here is a length shot.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 2, 2012)

LovLeeLaDee said:
			
		

> That is cute! I don't like the full weaves that make me look like I have no hairline lol that looks very natural! What type of hair is that? Plus, how do you say "I want a natural looking weave?" no enclosure thing, just make it look like a real hairline.



I don't remember if I ever responded sorry for the delay. That was box spring synthetic hair. It's sew in hair. Just go in there and open some hair, have an honest friend with you who can tell you if it matches. Do NOT trust those hair store employees! For me the synthetic hair works better for the curly look, I just left a bang piece out and twisted it and pulled small pieces back, pinning them so the track would be covered. I did it myself, my hair was cornrowed straight back with a little left out only at the front, no sides needed because they are covered with the curls, I also would wear a small head band a little bit up for where the weave started so I had my little hump up front making it look more realistic.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 2, 2012)

Co-washed last night w/ Suave Almond /Shea Butter & I’m not sure whether I prefer this one or the Herbal Essence Hello Hydration better. They both do a pretty sufficient job. Did a moisturizing DC w/ Elasta QP DPR & wrapped. M & S’d today & used Pine Tar & Castor oil on my edges. Wrapped my hair up all day long. Cantu Shea Butter leave-in conditioner is the bomb!! I’ve been using it for a month now (which has been about 8 times so far) & my hair feels super great after I un-wrap it the next morning!!  Been keeping up w/ my vitamins everyday also. My hair has gotten a lot thicker & I’m thinking of Texlaxing from now on instead of relaxing for the simple fact that my hair feels so limp when its bone straight from relaxing. I prefer the way that it feels a few weeks after relaxing when it has some texture to it. Going to do some more research on it though. I plan on stretching for 12 weeks if possible & I’m just passed 6 weeks right now so I have plenty of time to figure it out.


----------



## MKBeauty (Dec 2, 2012)

Current hair length
Shoulder 

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
I guess I'm natural.......not really by choice - just haven't had a relaxer in almost a year.  I've been wearing wigs.

Goal Month
Dec

Current Reggie and styling choices
I'll be wearing protective styles.  Not really sure yet on products. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Be consistent.


Post a beginning picture
Coming Soon.


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 2, 2012)

Current Length: Neck Length, Relaxed

Goal Month: December 2013

Current Regimen: 
Co-wash up to 4x a week
Shampoo every 2 weeks
M&S 1x daily
Light Protein when needed
DC at least once weekly
Clarify when needed
Relax beyond 14 weeks post
Dust every month

What I'm changing: I'm stretching relaxers longer than before, adding regular dusting to prevent the accumulation of thin & split ends, doing more protein for strength, keeping my hair off my clothes, & manipulating my hair way less (detangling once a week). Basically I'm changing everything, lol, but it'll be a change for the better

I plan to get to APL by protective styling (buns) 4-5x per week all year.  It's not really clear on the picture, but I measured and from the bottom of my neck to my arm pit is 4-4.5 inches. I also am going to try using growth aids.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 2, 2012)

I feel like i need to join this challenge vs the bsl 13'. I did a huge blunt cut today and i feel like im SL. Please add me to this challenge.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Last night I straightened my hair for the first time since my cut back in Aug after my huge detangling setback. I also trimmed less than a half inch. I will probably do length checks and trim every 3-4 months until I'm satisfied with my ends at APL.


----------



## miraclediva (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi lovely ladies 

This is my 1st post, been lurking for a while, but never posted...so again hello!

*Current hair length *
My hair is currently around neck length (goal is a little ambitious, but I figure, why not?)

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning* 
I'm completely natural

*Goal Month *
December 2013

*Current Reggie and styling choices* 
Reggie is wash and DC once per week, apply Giovanni leave-in or Elasta QP mango butter, bantu-knot (or twist) and done.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* 
Plan on wearing buns once it's long enough.

I've attached my starting pic, hope it worked. I straightened it (not very successfully) for this challenge, but I usually don't.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Regimen*

Wash, DC and blowdry weekly - 1x every other week
Senna 1x a month

Wear hair is PS (twists, twisted out bun, wigs)

*Current hair length*
CBL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Natural

*Goal Month*
June 2013
*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Nothing.
I FINALLY have my regimen mastered.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 3, 2012)

Washed and deep conditioned this Saturday then wore my hair in a knot out. Will try to maintain this hairstyle till the end of the week. I will M&S nightly and knot back up. Just to maintain the style. I'm getting closer to APL for my front and sides already and I'm excited cause my back reached APL fairly quickly.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm trying my first cassia application this weekend. We'll see how it goes…


----------



## PinkyPromise (Dec 5, 2012)

I put braids all over my head so I look like Coolio.  LOL. I was going to take them down for a braid out, but I think I'll keep them in since I'm off today and staying in the house.


----------



## londonfog (Dec 5, 2012)

My hair has been ridiculously dry from sweating underneath my wig when I work out.  So I’ve decided that I’m going to do some kinky twists to be able to maintain my hair & be comfortable working out. I’ll co-wash & DC on Thursday night.  Then M&S Friday morning & start working on my twists Friday night.  I have never done my own braids & I’m not sure how long it’s going take me so I’m giving myself about 4 hours Friday night & all of Saturday to work on them.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tomorrow is wash day.
Planning on prepooing, shampooing doing a quick protein and then DC overnight.

Friday I will rinse, blowdry and re-twist my hair for the week.

I need to get on it early Friday morning because I have a lunch scheduled at noon.

Next week is my cassia week.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 5, 2012)

Finally updated the list of challengers  Sorry for the wait, guys  Welcome to the challenge, y'all


----------



## Hyacinthe (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey hello i didn't see my name on the list.add Me please

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Dec 6, 2012)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Finally updated the list of challengers  Sorry for the wait, guys  Welcome to the challenge, y'all



Add me add me....ok i think ill stop now.lol

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## shanese21 (Dec 6, 2012)

Current hair length
SL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Relaxed

Goal Month
Hopefully July (birth month) but I'll say December to be safe

Current Reggie and styling choices
Shampoo + deep condition weekly
Protein treatments weekly to biweekly
M&S daily, PSing
- No changes to the reggie as of yet, its been working quite well for me at the moment

Starting Pictures


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 6, 2012)

For those who didn't "like" the original post and want to be added to the list of challengers, just tag me or PM me so I can remember to do it soon. Thanks.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 7, 2012)

I had my wisdom tooth pulled today and took tomorrow off...it's going to be a home salon day, dc, protein, air drying. 

I can't wait.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 7, 2012)

Going back to headbands as a protective style.  So I don't have to worry about my hands being in it.  And I've only been greasing and rolling my hair.  Other than that nothing.  Don't think I'll wash it this weekend.


----------



## plumcherry1986 (Dec 7, 2012)

Current hair length 
Shoulder lenghth 

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning 
Natural

Goal Month 
March

Current Reggie and styling choices 
PrePoo with Elucence MBC, Castor oil, Coconut oil, Jojoba oil, Honey, and Rosemary oil
Shampoo and Deep condition with Mixed Chicks DC.
And I will altenate between braidouts and flat ironing (in moderation)

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
Nothing, really. 

Post a beginning picture 
Soon!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm thinking of going to aveda tomorrow to get a wash and blow out


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 7, 2012)

Current hair length
NL - I plan to hit SL by March, and I think that I can make APL late next year with the proper care and maintenance.  This will be a real challenge for me.

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Natural 

Goal Month
December 2012

Current Reggie and styling choices
Saturday: Cleanse, DC, LOC and braid.
Wednesday: Mist hair with water and AVG mixture, seal with oil, top with a light cream, braid, and cover
Daily: Un-braid and fluff hair or wear french braids

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
No direct heat and protective styles 24/7

Post a beginning picture
Will post at the end of the month


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 7, 2012)

I want to try using aloe vera juice/gel and see how my hair responds to it. Also, co-washing is working so great for me. I love using my Suave Almond and Shea Butter Conditioner. My hair always feels so moisturized afterwards.


----------



## EverythingOldIsNew (Dec 7, 2012)

Current hair length  - SL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning  - natural 
Goal Month  - Dec 2013
Current Reggie and styling choices  - I plan to be in a sew in all year. So I will need a totally new reggie 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? hide my hair all year. I currently wear a WNG pretty much everyday and thats not going to cut it. 
Post a beginning picture  - I will post a pic of my hair blown out before I get my hair done next week.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone:
My true 2 year napturalversary will be in January. I did hope to be APL in December but I have not had my last length check. If I am not APL, it iiiiiisssss
a journey. It is growing and healthy although I di have some breakage after those Sengalese twists that I had to have in the summer. I have to have more respect for my hair after that.

I am natural and have had my hair straightened last December, June for a length check and trim and now I need a new one. I will get it this month.

Because I had a triangle shaped loss near the right crown, I have not had nor will have any extensions until after I have had a full recovery.

I am not looking at the original posting. I use either come clean, whip my hair, go moist or Shea Moisture Black soap shampoo if I need buildup removed.
I use either a bentonite or Rhassoul clay treatment once a month with ACV.
I use Alter Ego Garlic conditioner. I have a variety of deep conditioners Vanilla Silk, MD peach honey, coffee kokum, and I used some SSI okra and mocha silk recently.
Because of the breakage I bought a bottle of Aphogee 2 step. I have a few portions that look like they are raveling. I have a steamer and a standing dryer at home. I am at my mothers and should find a bonnet portable in the basement.

I have used henna in the past but am reluctant to use it at the moment because of the breakage. So I will wait until next year to use it.

I have been doing JB castor oil massages for the scalp and in the breakage area especially. I have also been using monistat on the patch. I moisture and seal using the loc method. I am trying to use up this claudie's that I have. 
I spray with braid spray(Claudies) use MD argan oil combo, JBCO to ends and use claudies quinoa or ends insurance on my ends. I baggy a few nights a week and wear a bonnet. My hair is cornrowed.

Because of the breakage, I felt very self conscious. I decided to braid and let it rest. I bought about 13 wigs online. Today I wore creta girl for the first time. She has a lot of red in it. The hair grade is nice. I initially felt like a pumpkin with all that color but I have to switch up sometimes. 

I am using viviscal in the daytime, Nioxin in the evening. I can't take too much shellfish type vitamins. I take b complex, Multi, zinc, garlic, biotin 5000, and 2 Dong quai root daily. I got burnt out taking those MSM capsules. I need an easier source to swallow. I am eating a better diet but not enough water and exercise.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Dec 8, 2012)

Will be getting a tu  on Mon. Will post pics.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 8, 2012)

I ordered liquid panthenol and will be adding it to my conditioners.
Hopefully it will help me with plumping up my strands.

Right now I have my conditioner in my hair waiting to get rinsed out from my overnight DC.

Last night I shampood with nasaab black soap and noticed that my hair felt a bit coated.
I'm hoping after rinsing this conditioner out that I do not have "dull" looking hair.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 9, 2012)

yaya24 said:


> I ordered liquid panthenol and will be adding it to my conditioners.
> Hopefully it will help me with plumping up my strands.



yaya24 definitely keep us posted on how the panthenol works for thickness. I'm interested to see if it will work on my hair too.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 9, 2012)

pearlific1 - I sure will!
It should be here sometime next week before my next DC.

I will report back


----------



## DancingAlison (Dec 10, 2012)

1. Shoulder length

2. 4b

3. I give my self by Dec 2013 to reach APL

4. My current reggie is: wash twice a week, finger detangle both washes, DC once a week under steaming, section my hair into four & wash with Wen 3 times a month and terrisentials once a month. Leave-in condition and seal with aloe juice, protective style with cocoanut oil 3 week out of the month and wear hair out once a week. 

5. I plan on being consistent with my current reg and not deviating or getting LAZY about my hair.

6. Picture below


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 10, 2012)

Didnt' wash this weekend.  I am totally in a 'don't-do-nothing' phase.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 10, 2012)

I didn't wash and blow out like I wanted to over the weekend. I'm going to have to wash my hair tonight and redo my cornrows. I've been wearing a wig for the last 10 days.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm all weaved up for the next 10 -12 weeks I hope I am able to retain at least 2 inches. I will be extremely happy if my sides are full SL when I take this down!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 10, 2012)

I WISH I could get weaved up.
I love sew ins, but my hair is always a mess when I finally take it down.

2 more weeks and then I will rock my homemade wig.
This will be my 2nd homemade wig.

I will be using kinky curly hair from a overseas vendor.


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 10, 2012)

Will do a flat iron at the end of the year so I know exactly how long my hair is right now and how far I am away from APL. Then I'll do another mid-2013. The plan is lots and lots of moisture and protective styling since I'd like to retain all of my growth. I am loving the thickness of my natural hair.


----------



## OceanEyes (Dec 10, 2012)

About to trim 1/4".


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm starting to exercise more in hopes of getting some extra growth.


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll be flat ironing my hair for Christmas. I'll post pics then.


----------



## DancingAlison (Dec 10, 2012)

My hair feels so good after I changed my reggie around! Wow!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 10, 2012)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Current length: shoulder
> Relaxed
> ...



These will be my official starting photos...I tried to delete the first pic because you couldn't see my armpit but it didn't want to go so


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 11, 2012)

I added you, Miss shanese21 

Thanks for the PM, hun.


----------



## offthechainliz (Dec 11, 2012)

I would  like to join also.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2012)

This grease and leaving my hair alone is really working for me.  Just the headband look is really helping.  I would really love as a personal challenge to just keep this same plain style going.  Not try and do too much to my hair.  Just keep this greased, rolled, headband look going for as long as possible.  I don't plan to wash frequently.  And just see where it takes me.  I do feel like my back section could use a touch-up.  I'll see by this weekend.  May just wait until next weekend though.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've just been leaving my hair alone for the most part. I wash, condition, moisturize, seal, and put on a faux afro pony. I keep the style for a week then do it all over again. I recently did a small length check and realized that that my hair had grown a lot more than I'd thought. I'm right at APL but will wait another month or two to trim. I plan to trim about 2-3" off by June 2013. I should be around full APL then and hopefully close to  BSL by the end of next year.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 11, 2012)

So I'm taking my cute booty back to my SL challenge thread   But I will still keep hope alive that I'll get to SL relatively early and can maybe come back and rejoin.  HHG ladies


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd love to join as I'm striving to make APL next year!!!

Current hair length - Struggle SL 

Natural

Goal Month - I wish I could say June but realistically it'll prolly be September

Current Reggie and styling choices - I'm still hunkering down a steady regimen but so far it looks like this:

DC weekly w/ protein for 10 mins then moisture for 20/Rollerset or Curlformers or Braidout etc/Wash n Go during the week or low bun/M&S nightly/Shampoo as needed

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Less direct heat and more consistency.  I can't believe the turn around my hair has done in just two weeks of leaving direct heat alone and keep my hair moist. So I can only imagine what I'll be looking like in September  And I never ever stick with ANYTHING, so I think being consistent will help alot too.

Post a beginning picture - Will post soon, haven't straightened my hair in a while.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 11, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> So I'm taking my cute booty back to my SL challenge thread  But I will still keep hope alive that I'll get to SL relatively early and can maybe come back and rejoin. HHG ladies


 
itismehmmkay Why are you leaving??


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 11, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> So I'm taking my cute booty back to my SL challenge thread   But I will still keep hope alive that I'll get to SL relatively early and can maybe come back and rejoin.  HHG ladies



 You don't have to leave, dear. But you're always welcome back!


----------



## lindseyerinc (Dec 12, 2012)

Doing a touch up this weekend, wanted to do a longer stretch only made it one week longer than last time.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 12, 2012)

It's been 10 months since I've used any heat on my hair. I'm feeling tempted to do a blow out....please help dissuade me!! I want to go till February without heat...that will be a full year with absolutley NO HEAT


----------



## curls4daze (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm so happy with my first stretch! I lasted 10 weeks and I can see the difference in the health of my hair already. My middle is GROWING, but I still need this nape to get it together. But mostly I'm happy with the HEALTH. It has gotten thicker already! (Thanks Castor oil....)


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm keeping my hair moist and in protected styles so that means no more braid outs or heatless stretched styles for a bit. My hair seems to be retaining moisture very well but I'll be monitoring for SSKs and tangles. If they pop up now I'll go back to wearing my hair stretched. It's just that keeping my hair moist helps me to retain all my growth. I still braid it up at night and moisturise if needed.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 13, 2012)

FemmeCreole said:


> It's been 10 months since I've used any heat on my hair. I'm feeling tempted to do a blow out....please help dissuade me!! I want to go till February without heat...that will be a full year with absolutley NO HEAT



FemmeCreole you can do it!! You should plan a special event in February so you'll have something to look forward to when you blow out your hair


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 13, 2012)

tapioca_pudding said:


> FemmeCreole you can do it!! You should plan a special event in February so you'll have something to look forward to when you blow out your hair



My birthday is feb 13th !!


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok so my camera died and I am trying to figure out how to measure my hair length since I am about to put some twists in. I just trimmed some and think I am about to trim some more...too. many split ends.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Dec 13, 2012)

I just put my first sew in as a relaxed head!! Ima try to baby it as much as I can I'm nervous on how it will turn out after 2 months


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 13, 2012)

Current hair length
 - somewhere below shoulder. 

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
 -I use mild strength relaxer. Relaxed
Goal Month
 - apl by June 2013
Current Reggie and styling choices
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Post a beginning picture


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 13, 2012)

I will be DCing overnight tonight after shampooing.

Decided to move my senna to next week.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 14, 2012)

FemmeCreole said:


> My birthday is feb 13th !!



Perfect!! Plan you a party girl!! Then let that hurr swang!  FemmeCreole


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 14, 2012)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Perfect!! Plan you a party girl!! Then let that hurr swang!  @FemmeCreole


 
you know what.. I should


----------



## hairqueen7 (Dec 14, 2012)

My hair is growing nicely ,will post starting pic end of Dec 2012
Happy hair growing


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks I will like to join this challenege 

Current hair length: Shoulder length I guess lol my hair is kind of uneven 

I'm relaxed

Goal Month: August 2013 

Current Reggie and styling choices: full weaves and braids for protective styles. I deep condition with mega tek and follow up with hot oil treatment with argan oil by creme of nature. When my hair is out I wash it once a week with argan oil creme of nature. The products I use are creme of nature argan oil shampoo, conditioner, hot oil, lotion, perming cream, leave in conditioner, and mega tek 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Less direct heat 

Post a beginning picture: My hair is in braids right now so Ill post the pic of my last relaxer


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 17, 2012)

I would love to join

Current hair length: slightly past  shoulder

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural

Goal Month: March for the back and June for the front

Current Reggie and styling choices: Wash atleast every three weeks if I am wearing a protective style and bi weekly when I am not. Pre-poo, maybe mud Wash, deep condition with steam, use protein, air dry then blow dry

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Not sure as of yet. I may stop dying my hair and use henna

Post a beginning picture:
as of 12/16/12


----------



## hairqueen7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's my starting length check ladies


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 17, 2012)

I will post my starting picture after my blowdry next wk.
I will be wearing a blownout bun this entire week.

I moisturized last night will skip tonight and moisturize tomorrow & Thursday night.
Senna Thursday night. DC & skip the blowdry Friday then do twists.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 17, 2012)

hairqueen7 said:


> Here's my starting length check ladies
> 
> View attachment 182495


 
Really close to APL!!!


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 17, 2012)

hairqueen7 said:


> Here's my starting length check ladies


I need that shirt!


----------



## hairqueen7 (Dec 17, 2012)

shyekiera said:


> I need that shirt!


Lol hairlista.com $15-20


----------



## hairqueen7 (Dec 17, 2012)

pearlific1 said:


> Really close to APL!!!



Thanks yay someone other than my family sees my progress lol


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 17, 2012)

shyekiera said:


> I need that shirt!



Wow. I haven't been on that site in so long


----------



## Danewshe (Dec 18, 2012)

My starting pic. I'm close but I want another 1.5" all over before I claim it! I should get there by the end of April.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 18, 2012)

While I was getting for work this morning, I decided to do a pull test with a small section in the back to see how close I am to APL. Looks like Im about 5 sneezes away. I would like another 2 inches before I claim APL because I will trim in Feb or March.

Please excuse the steamy mirror


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (Dec 18, 2012)

Current hair length
My current length is Shoulder Length
Some parts are Arm Pit length already, but I really would be begging it 

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Natural, Not that curly, more coily. 

Goal Month
Before December

Current Reggie and styling choices
Chunky Twists and, Small Plaits except special occasions when i wear my hair loose ( births deaths and Marriages)
Twists are redone every 3 weeks and plaits every 6-8 weeks 
No heat, Fingers only 
Wash every other day with Elasta qp Creme Conditioning Shampoo and Aphogee 2 minute Keratin Reconstructor
Moisturise every day with L.O.C method 
Henna when i get the opportunity 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Tucking my ends away, and once their tucked away practicing not untucking them. Being more gentle when handling my hair in general. Trying not to handle it wet at all. 

Advice and Suggestions would be much appreciated 
Post a beginning picture
Soon Come


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 18, 2012)

pearlific1 you should go for the bsl 2013 challenge.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 18, 2012)

Current hair length  SL(I think)
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning Relaxed/stretching
Goal Month  Dec
Current Reggie and styling choices No current reggie 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?  baggy method, start back using protein treatments, alternating the protein treatments with moisturizing conditioners weekly, protective styling..I will begin co washing..even though I have no idea what to use for this 
Post a beginning picture
This pic is before I cut off more split end, it was much longer than this. Hair also has unstretched new growth...so...


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 18, 2012)

okay...im definitely joining this. 

some of you might notice that i am also in the BSL 2013 challenge...that's for only the back of my hair.  not all of my hair has made it to APL...so i'll be in this challenge for the sides and front of my hair.  : )  

i'll take pictures when i take my mini twists out on december 30th.


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 18, 2012)

My hair has been doing pretty good so far. I'm 9 or 10 weeks post and am at that point where if I don't detangle every day I shed like crazy. The 8-10 week mark is so difficult when I stretch.  I'm going for a touch up the week after New Years when I'm 13 weeks post. 

I saw one of my friends for the first time in a month and she was amazed how long my hair is getting. Meanwhile, my bf and my family haven't noticed anything . Next summer I might get my hair shaped so it looks nicer when I wear it out. 

Right now it looks like this...





...and I want it to look more like this.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> @pearlific1 you should go for the bsl 2013 challenge.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


 
Froreal3 I'm in that challenge too but I don't think I will make BSL next year. My hair grows super slow even with daily protective styling, moisturizing, vitamins and all. Plus, I want to do some trimming. Full APL may be all that I can manage to get next year. Boo that.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ladies:

Has anyone ever been APL before? Do you consider your growth rate... Fast? Regular? Slow? How is your retention? How long did it take you to get there from SL? or EL? or TWA?

I've been APL before and it took me about 14 months or so to get from SL to full APL and that was starting out with a fresh professional cut to SL and doing light dusting sessions the entire time. I'm really good with retaining what I grow; my hair just doesn't grow fast.  It was also about 6-7" from SL to full APL for me. I'm 5'7".


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 19, 2012)

pearlific1 said:


> Ladies:
> 
> Has anyone ever been APL before? Do you consider your growth rate... Fast? Regular? Slow? How is your retention? How long did it take you to get there from SL? or EL? or TWA?
> 
> I've been APL before and it took me about 14 months or so to get from SL to full APL and that was starting out with a fresh professional cut to SL and doing light dusting sessions the entire time. I'm really good with retaining what I grow; my hair just doesn't grow fast.  It was also about 6-7" from SL to full APL for me. I'm 5'7".


 
I haven't. I would consider my growth rate regular, but it does speed up with some growth aids-I have much more new growth than normal at 5 weeks post. My retention is only bad when I don't dust off bad ends; for me, letting them accumulate leads to more breakage and thin ends.

IMO, the main culprit in why it took so long was the distance. With a normal growth rate, it would still take 14 months to get 7 inches. Plus you said you dusted in between. Maybe your hair doesn't grow slow.


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 19, 2012)

pearlific1 said:


> Ladies:
> 
> Has anyone ever been APL before? Do you consider your growth rate... Fast? Regular? Slow? How is your retention? How long did it take you to get there from SL? or EL? or TWA?
> 
> I've been APL before and it took me about 14 months or so to get from SL to full APL and that was starting out with a fresh professional cut to SL and doing light dusting sessions the entire time. I'm really good with retaining what I grow; my hair just doesn't grow fast.  It was also about 6-7" from SL to full APL for me. I'm 5'7".



I probably could if I maintained u ends more..I just chopped off two inches


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 19, 2012)

TheVioletVee said:


> I haven't. I would consider my growth rate regular, but it does speed up with some growth aids-I have much more new growth than normal at 5 weeks post. My retention is only bad when I don't dust off bad ends; for me, letting them accumulate leads to more breakage and thin ends.
> 
> IMO, the main culprit in why it took so long was the distance. With a normal growth rate, it would still take 14 months to get 7 inches. Plus you said you dusted in between. Maybe your hair doesn't grow slow.


 
I hear you on the retention. If your retention is off you will slow your progress dramatically.

When I dusted, it was very light, like 1/4" and I only did that 2 or 3 times. I will only get about 4"-4.5"/year. I really paid attention when I was going from APL to BSL. It took a year to get to BSL but it's less than 4" from APL and I hardly trimmed or dusted. My hair did thicken up a little bit during that time.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 19, 2012)

shyekiera said:


> I probably could if I maintained u ends more..I just chopped off two inches


 
Do you PS often?


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 19, 2012)

pearlific1 said:


> I hear you on the retention. If your retention is off you will slow your progress dramatically.
> 
> When I dusted, it was very light, like 1/4" and I only did that 2 or 3 times. I will only get about 4"-4.5"/year. I really paid attention when I was going from APL to BSL. It took a year to get to BSL but it's less than 4" from APL and I hardly trimmed or dusted. My hair did thicken up a little bit during that time.



Oh, well at any rate, it should at least be easier this time since you'll have all the knowledge of what works for you from the last you did it. Good luck & maybe you'll find sonething that helps your hair grow faster.


----------



## Deziyah (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey Hairlistas!!

Its been awhile since my last post welcome to all the new joiners its going to be a great 2013!! APL here we come! I see many almost there which is great and an inspiration to me..

I have my protective style in which I would like to last until the next check in (end of feb/early march heres a pic..

I wish you all a happy holiday and if i dont post sooner a happy new year!!!!


----------



## GWtheVoice (Dec 19, 2012)

I added aloe vera juice to my routine. I mix it with water. So far I've tried adding it to my prepoo routine, using it to m&s, and also spritzing my hair with it before doing twists. I love the moisture it's giving my hair. Still ps with buns and I added in the ghe method at night.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Dec 21, 2012)

I would like to say thanks for allowing me to join this Challenge, i am new and this will be my first challenge. I'm so excited. 

Current hair length - SL 

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Natural

Goal Month - Dec 2013

Current Reggie and styling choices- I just started trying to find out what my hair really likes so i'm still in the trial and test time. ... Co wash 2x3 times a week DC 1x a week Buns, Kantu knots or twist - Herbal Essence body envy Conditioner, Vo5 moisture Milks, Aphogee 2-Step Protein Treatment, Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave in, Vitamin E oil, Beautiful texture curl control when twisting hair. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I plan to drink more water and take Vitamins. I also plan to learn from the rest of the ladies and take advise to help me find a reggie that works for me. 

*Please feel free to let me know what are some of the starter steps to healthier, fuller and longer hair.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Dec 21, 2012)

Join the Challenge 
*Current hair length*
*GOT A BOB CUT*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
*RELAXED*
*Goal Month*
*AUGUST 2013*
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
*C0-WASHING EVERY 3 DAYS WITH MANE N TAIL CONDITIONER*
*PREPOO OVERNIGHT WITH COCONUT OIL BEFORE HAVING A WASH DAY*
*BUNS EVERDAY FOR RIGHT NOW THEN BRAIDS*
*TAKE PRENATAL EVERYDAY*
*PROTEIN TREATMENT ONCE A MONTH*
*CLARIFY EVERY 2 MONTHS*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
*TAKING CARE OF MY HAIR MORE AND MOISTURIZE EVERY OTHER DAY OR EVERYDAY DEPENDING ON HAIR.*
*Post a beginning picture*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3rze824eekq5h4i/2012-12-10 13.03.09.jpg?m
https://www.dropbox.com/s/auyd25cjl5jfgx4/2012-12-10 13.08.16.jpg?m
Updates​



*March 31st*
*June 30th*
*September 30th *
*December 31st*


----------



## pinkpanther23 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yay, my first official challenge! 

*Current hair length*
SL

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Natural

*Goal Month*
June

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Mostly in Senegalese twists, occasional spraying with water and oil mix.

When not in twists I wash and deep condition once a month and blow dry and flatiron with shea butter and Proclaim Natural 7 oil. I occasionally do an aphogee 2 step protein treatment about every two months.
 I don't really have a set reggie I just do what I feel like my hair needs.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Regular trimming for better ends and retention, less heat and more protective styles.

Post a beginning picture


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 22, 2012)

This is my first post and  first official challenge. I prefer to be a lurker but I need support!! I enjoy all the advice and feedback


Current hair length:  I think SL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: I think I'm all natural.. I was transitioning since 2010 but I think perm hair just fell off
Goal Month 12/31/13.... Before would be great
Current Reggie and styling choices: I' m a PJ and I love to PS with wigs, sew-ins and Senegalese twists. I use MN 3-4 times a week. I spray almost daily with chicoro leave-in in spray bottle. Non-MN Days I use the njoy sulfur mix on days that I don't MN. I use shampoo once a month. I co-wash and deep condition twice a week various products black tea rinses, alter ego conditioner, As I AM cleanser, AO GBP, Trader Joe, Aphogee 2step (every 6 weeks)
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I need a simple regimen. I have shedding maybe due to the MN but my hair has benefited from it but the shedding not consistent sometimes normal, sometimes handful. I need take vitamins more often/consistently. 
Starting pic


The left side pics is May/June 2012 the right are from 12/20/12: both pics are with my hair flat iron


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 22, 2012)

My neck is too darn long...ugh!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is my starting length pic


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome, ladies!!

I see a trim in my very near future. Not sure if I should wait to post a starting pic before or after that. Hopefully, I won't procrastinate with the trim (like I have been doing ) and I'll use that for a starting pic. 

I will also update the challengers list on NYE. After that, you can still join but I won't update the list. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Checking in. I have about an inch of retention since October, including a light dusting early October. I've been keeping my hair in twists and buns. If I keep this up, I hope to be APL by June. I think I need about 3 more inches in the back. I think shoulder to APL is the longest distance on my back. 

I have twists in now. I think I will just keep redoing them every two weeks.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 24, 2012)

pearlific1 said:


> Ladies:
> 
> Has anyone ever been APL before? Do you consider your growth rate... Fast? Regular? Slow? How is your retention? How long did it take you to get there from SL? or EL? or TWA?
> 
> I've been APL before and it took me about 14 months or so to get from SL to full APL and that was starting out with a fresh professional cut to SL and doing light dusting sessions the entire time. I'm really good with retaining what I grow; my hair just doesn't grow fast.  It was also about 6-7" from SL to full APL for me. I'm 5'7".



I went from raggedy relaxed EL hair to healthy relaxed BSL hair (my longest length), APL was a slight struggle for me because it seemed to take the longest. I think I made it to APL friom SL in about 14-16 months (I'm 5'7 as well). I'm also a slow grower with pretty good retention. From the time I stopped relaxing to being natural SL it's taken about 14-16 months, I'm hoping I can get to APL in the same time!


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 24, 2012)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Here is my starting length pic



Looking GOOD!!!


----------



## greight (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm joining in! I'm trying to BSL by the end of the year, I hope I can hit APL by March 2013. I'm past shoulder in the back, but the rest of my hair is all over in length. I want to be full APL by March 2013.

I'm going to do a blow out before New Years so I'll post a picture then.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 25, 2012)

Am I the only one whose split ends "grow" in a W shape? It's so weird. Especially my crown area.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been in a see in I love it but I keep on flat ironing my leave out I'm trying to watch it often to see if that can help prevent damage well see


----------



## beautyintheyes (Dec 25, 2012)

BeautifullyExotic said:


> Join the Challenge
> [*]Current hair length
> [*]GOT A BOB CUT
> [*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
> ...



How do you bun I can't get right lol


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 25, 2012)

alanaturelle said:


> Current hair length: I'm not sure but I might be between NL and SL. I'm not doing an official check till 18 months post-BC when I hope to be SL.
> 
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
> 
> ...



I straightened my hair for Christmas; I couldn't wait till January for a length check. And I'm definitely SL and I should make APL by July 23rd. On the starting pic, my hair is at number 2 on the length check shirt. I might add a weekly co-wash to my regimen.

Here is my starting pic:


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Dec 26, 2012)

alanaturelle - I love your shirt where did you get it from? I would like to purchase one.


----------



## Binetad (Dec 26, 2012)

Current hair length: Shoulder/collarbone
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
Goal Month: I'm giving my self until the end of 2013
Current Reggie and styling choices: M&S daily. Exercise, Yoga, Jogging Regularly. Increase my water/tea intake.
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Being more aware of my body and hair. 

Starting pic coming soon.


----------



## alanaturelle (Dec 26, 2012)

Sunshinelove32 said:


> alanaturelle - I love your shirt where did you get it from? I would like to purchase one.



Thank you, I got it from this website: http://justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com/


----------



## OceanEyes (Dec 26, 2012)

I've been slacking in my hair care but will co-wash tonight!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 26, 2012)

Washing my braids tonight.....


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you very much, I can't wait to check it out. 




alanaturelle said:


> Thank you, I got it from this website: http://justgrowalready.spreadshirt.com/


----------



## TheVioletVee (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not buying any more hair products (unless I run out of oils) until April.  I've got plenty enough stuff to last me until then.  My stash is getting a little too big for my liking.  But overall, the journey is going well.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 26, 2012)

I ended up blow drying my hair today. I didn't want to but I have a cold and it's freezing in NY so air drying was out of the question


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 26, 2012)

From today and throughout 2013 I plan on only washing my hair every 2 weeks to cut down manipulation.

My go-to styles will be pinned up twists, buns or wigs.
*
Plan:*
pre-poo
shampoo
DC or Cassia overnight
Next day- blowdry and style

During the week- moisturize and seal at night before bed
oil scalp every few days

*Take vitamins daily:*
Moisture Rich - 2 spoons daily
MSM- 1 spoon daily
Vitamin c
horsetail
b complex
fish oil
garlic
vitamin d


----------



## silenttullip (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in hoping sides will be apl by march


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 27, 2012)

Checking In... Been exclusively rollersetting and bunning these past few weeks.  Co-washing 1x / week and poo'ing still every 7-10 days (usually 7).  Ive been m/s at least once a week and pre'pooing before poo washes.  Been adding a lot of ceramides to my regi and my hair has shown me in some many ways how much it loves me.  APL is not far at all.  I have nice CBL length, but only in areas that are going to have to be cut away.  The shorter areas are growing in very nicely; thick and soft.  I am 7 weeks into a 20 week stretch.  Didnt even realize that much time had gone by.  13 weeks to go!  I will then trim about 1.5-2 inches of dead hair.  I should be full CBL (front and back) after my trim and APL after the next 20 week stretch.  So I figure July/Aug 2013.


----------



## stephshe (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd like to join too

Current length- neck length in back
Protective style- full lace wigs or half wigs with natural hair in twist or braided

Texturized
Goal month- Dec '13
Reggie-co-wash weekly ,deep condition monthly
Supplements- Biotin, silica, chlorella and vitamins

Current pics


----------



## londonfog (Dec 27, 2012)

I have not logged in for about 3 weeks now, I've been so busy!! I actually put some kinky twists in my hair back on 12/8 & I think I did a pretty decent job. I get a lot of compliments but its kind of loose with it being my first time doing it myself. I will be 10 weeks post this Friday & I plan on stretching for about another 8 weeks if I can. The twist make it real easy to stretch. I'm going to take the twists out the following weekend, wash, DC & then re-do some more so that I can continue to stretch. 

I have been oiling my scalp with EVOO. I wanted to get rid of the Motions leave-in conditioner that I don't use so i mixed it with some Infusium 23 & its been working great! No itching!! I've been taking my vitamins 4-6 times a week & drinking plenty of water and working out 3-5 times a week at work on my lunch. Happy hair growing y'all!!


----------



## shanese21 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been basically bunning my life away haha


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2012)

I've had my twists in for almost three weeks. I will take them down tomorrow and wear a twist out/puff for a couple days before washing and putting it in larger twists. I think I may want to put my hair up in braid extensions for a couple months.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Dec 28, 2012)

Ladies ive missed yall! Pencil-pushin keeps me busy round this time, so its hard to keep up. I will be back next week to post my official starting pic. Hope all is well for you all and 2013 is our yr attain to AND surpass our goals! We gettn it in 2013!!!

I will be tryin to catch up with the thread too so forgive me for misplaced responses.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 28, 2012)

hey ladies! I've had my hair in a PS updo since Christmas Eve. I really like it and have gotten a ton of compliments on it from family, friends and strangers. The style took all of 15 mins to create.

I just took twisted synthetic braiding hair and wrapped it around my moisturized and sealed bun. I pinned the twists where I wanted them and that was it!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2012)

pearlific1 That came out really cute! You used yaky or regular kanekalon? I've seen naturals do this w/Marly hair.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Froreal3 said:


> @pearlific1 That came out really cute! You used yaky or regular kanekalon? I've seen naturals do this w/Marly hair.


 
I used regular kanekalon. I got the style from a natural so I wondered what it would look like on semi relaxed hair. I like it


----------



## ScorpioRising (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm late but id love to join in! 
*
Current hair length*

My hair grows in a V shape so the longest layer (middle nape area) is grazing APL. The rest of my nape is passing shoulder length, sides are passing chin/shoulder length and the front is passing my lips. 7' - 9' in length.  

*
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*

Natural 

*Goal Month*

April '13-Sept '13 to give myself time and get the bulk of my hair to APL. Since that area will pass APL by Dec  I may end up cutting my mid nape back to APL 

*Current Reggie and styling choices*

Prepoo 1x week
 Cleanse 1x week 
DC 1-2xs week (dry, steam, or bonnet dryer) 
Clarify at least every other month 
Apply leave in to style and moisturize 
Gel is optional
Scrunch light oil in hair when dry 

*2 strand flat twists (ps)
*w&g (low manipulation) 
*twist/braid out 
*updo (low manipulation) 

*pineapple at night to stretch and protect 
*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
Moisturizing more often mid week
Applying light oils to my ends more often 
Continuing to pineapple to prevent matting and SSK's (barely get SSK's and I'd like to keep it that way) 
Purchase some new wigs to hide my hair more often (ps) and a new satin pillow case 
Keeping up with my current regimen
Increasing water intake and taking my daily vitamins which I slack on  

* Post a beginning picture*
Will post beginning length check later on this evening

Sent from my jacked  iPhone


----------



## Jobwright (Dec 28, 2012)

Current hair length - NL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Relaxed, trying to stretch until the first update in March
Goal Month - June?!?!?!  That's 5 inches in 6 months?!?!?  Maybe December...
Current Reggie and styling choices - Cowash with Wen or Tresemme Naturals, Moisturize with Scurl, Giovanni or Infusium, Seal with Coconut oil, Blue Magic on the scalp,deep condition with Silk Elements or ORS weekly, flat iron once per week, Aphogee 2 step every six weeks,Bioitin, MSM, garlic pills daily
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Trying to strecth to retain some thickness


----------



## Jobwright (Dec 28, 2012)

My apologies for the pic being sideways.  Gotta work on that...


----------



## ScorpioRising (Dec 29, 2012)

*Starting point* (sorry about the pictures being huge erplexed )


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 29, 2012)

Sending encouragement out to everyone, you can do it!

----  Because You're Worth It 





  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937 Length at October:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## Danewshe (Dec 29, 2012)

^
Beautiful hair and all, but why do you keep spamming every thread?


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 29, 2012)

@Inspiired

Please see the comment above mine.

Please stop spamming all the threads.
You already have a thread asking for people to vote for you.
Your signature is extremely large.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yesterday was my 1 week post style (my regular wash days are every Thurs/Friday).
Since my hair resolution is to switch to only styling every 2 weeks...
I will not be washing again until next Thursday/Friday.

I hate the look of an "old" do.. but I need to make progress in 2013.

Lord give me strength.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Today I took out my three week old smallish (not mini) twists. I rocked a twist out for a few hours at the gym and running errands. Now I'm dcing with AOGPB and grapeseed oil. Love this combo. I'm not sure what leave in I should use. I think I will try the Darcy's Pumpkin seed conditioner as a leave in. I've been using it in a spritz and as a rinse out. I realize that I could never be a pj. I like to use my products till they're gone. I a;ready feel a bit overwhelmed with the little bit of stuff I picked up on Black Friday. Compared to some ppls stash, mine is child's play.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello Everyone!!

I am natural and I have been on a HHJ since January of 2010. I am approaching year 3!!!
I only do two or three length check yearly. This year I will be using wigs.    
My hair is beyond full shoulder and not to APL yet
My goal month is December 2013 I will giv3 myself time.
I am using low manipulation, moisture, deep conditioning twice weekly. My hair gets so dry I will use GHE as well. Protein every 4-6 weeks. Here is my recent length check


----------



## Binetad (Dec 29, 2012)

Adding my current length pic im not too sure if im nl/sl/cl can u ladies hellp?


----------



## SimJam (Dec 29, 2012)

Best of luck and happy hair growing ladies. Hope to see a few graduates in the BSL class during the year


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Binetad said:


> Adding my current length pic im not too sure if im nl/sl/cl can u ladies hellp?



I'd say you're SL and grazing CBL


----------



## Binetad (Dec 30, 2012)

pearlific1 said:


> I'd say you're SL and grazing CBL




Thankss 

I realized that was a sucky pic 
I can't really have an Initital photo with just one strand of hair. 
So I took down my mini twist in the back and took another pic.


----------



## Binetad (Dec 30, 2012)

New initial photo


----------



## Binetad (Dec 30, 2012)

App crashed and didn't upload my pic here it goes


----------



## Kim0105 (Dec 30, 2012)

My first post and challenge. I'm at shoulder length and natural now.  Thinking about relaxing this coming week, not sure yet.

ETA. Not sure why the pic posted sideways.


----------



## OceanEyes (Dec 30, 2012)

Currently doing a much needed deep conditioning


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 30, 2012)

OceanEyes said:


> Currently doing a much needed deep conditioning



I need to do one sooooo bad! I have to do better in 2013.


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 30, 2012)

I plan on being APL by summer, I plan on adding Vitamins to my hair regimen

I am relaxed, I co-wash 80% of the time. I stretch my relaxers to at least 14 weeks. My pic is about 8 weeks post.


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kim0105 said:


> My first post and challenge. I'm at shoulder length and natural now.  Thinking about relaxing this coming week, not sure yet.
> 
> ETA. Not sure why the pic posted sideways.



Welcome to the APL challenge!!!

Why do you want to relax?


----------



## YellowMellow (Dec 30, 2012)

!!NOOB ALERT!!

I love the sisterhood around this hair board. I want to join a hair growth group I'm in desperate need of help in figuring out a regimen for myself!!



Join the Challenge

[*]Current hair length. My hair is a little past my shoulders 

[*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning. Naturaaaal

[*]Goal Month. December 31, 11:59 pm. Really slow hair growth! 

[*]Current Reggie and styling choices. I'm in the military. So the infamous sock bun. 


[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Ugh I have a lot to change. A lot to start doing actually!!

[*]Post a beginning picture
I will post a pic when I straighten my hair for New Years! 


Ready for some loooong hair


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2012)

pearlific1 said:


> I need to do one sooooo bad! I have to do better in 2013.


 
pearlific1 Join the 2013 Delightful DC challenge. Link in siggy. We will hold you accountable!


----------



## macheriemedusa (Dec 31, 2012)

Hiya, thanks for letting me join this challenge 

Current hair length: Shoulder length
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
Goal Month: 30 December 2013 
Current Reggie and styling choices: I wash my hair every week with Shampoo (Organic olive oil root stimulator) and condition (Tresemme Naturals). I deep conditioner every one to two weeks, i'm not consistent. 
Styles: I generally wear my hair in Twists, Bantu knots or plaits. 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Not braiding. The front of my hair didn't do so well last winter when i removed the braids from my hair. I'll also try to sew in some satin into my hats to reduce friction with the fabric.
Post a beginning picture: Please see below  Happy hunting all!


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 31, 2012)

macheriemedusa

Your hair looks a lot longer than SL


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello ladies I would like to join...


Current hair length - right at sl
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - relaxed
Goal Month - dec 2013
Current Reggie and styling choices - wash once per week alternating between dc with a mask and protein. Relaxer every 8 weeks
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Recently joined the setting to success challenge and have bee setting with magnetic rollers for a month. I plan to continue all year. 

Pic is from November relaxer


----------



## Kim0105 (Dec 31, 2012)

pearlific1 said:


> Welcome to the APL challenge!!!
> 
> Why do you want to relax?



I'm spending too much time trying to detangle, comb and style. With 2 little ones I don't have that much time. I'd rather use whatever time I get to eat and get some exercise in 

I'm not going bone straight more texlax.


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 31, 2012)

Was wigging it today..my favorite PS


----------



## Honeytips (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!!!!!
I applied some homemade brahmi/shaikaki oil to my scalp and hair and will leave it on under my shower cap for a couple of hours (still awaiting my heat cap to arrive) then I'm going to do a Co-wash and tea rinse. After that I'll just do a LCO (liquid, conditioner, oil to seal)


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I will take my twists out and put some braids in


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Dec 31, 2012)

Grazing CBL
Natural
Goal month is June 
Current regi is straightened every two weeks and no heat in the summer
To reach my goal I'll be taking my multi. Plus including my hair in my health and body routine as well. Staying on top of my ends and binning is also a must. 


Starting point; hovering over CBL


----------



## felic1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello Everyone!! Happy New Year's!!! I gave my self an overnight AO GPB with SD wheat Derm on top with grapeseed oil, a Rhassoul treatment and facial with Braggs ACV, A molasses and honey hair repair from APN 1 hour under a cap, SM Black soap and come clean shampoo with eo blend and finally I am in my last treatment of a MD seaweed and rice irish moss with hempseed oil and grapeseed oil on top. Will baggy overnight. No date! Well, the best to all from Detroit, Michigan  Blessings!!


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 1, 2013)

Braided my hair last night


----------



## Tangles (Jan 1, 2013)

I think I'm finally ready to commit to a challenge...Been lurking too long.

1. Current Length: SL
2. Natural
3. Goal Month: Back=April..Sides=December
4. Decided to wear braids for awhile....sooooo I will "wash" them at least twice a week with clarifying conditioner concentrating on my scalp, apply my various homemade braid sprays and oil my scalp with coconut oil, Avacado oil, JBCO, whatever happens to be within reach; GHE 2-3 times a week, and occasionally sit under the steamer.
5. The changes need to made when my hair is not in braids. I still get frustrated with my hair so I need to relax and release when I'm dealing with my hair. Continue to use the techniques and products I know work instead of using ten gazillion different products 'cause I want to use them up...
6. Starting pic below...


----------



## macheriemedusa (Jan 1, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> macheriemedusa
> 
> Your hair looks a lot longer than SL


Hiya, do you think so? In the first photo, I've pulled my hair from the back, which is probably why it looks longer. It's def on my shoulder but i don't know what the next length term is called, if SL isn't appropriate LOL.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 1, 2013)

To start off the challenge I washed yesterday 

*I prepoo'ed & detangled on damp hair in 6 sections using V05 Free Me Freshia and water 

*Left my hair in 6 sections to cleanse my scalp & DC using Jasons Long & Strong Jojoba Shampoo, Dc'ed with As I Am Hydration Elation using a hard bonnet dryer on low 

*Styled using Carols Daughter Hair Milk under Giovannis Direct Leave in and scrunched in oil on dry hair, then I pineappled for bed 

My hair is in a W&G since Im indoors all day but tonight I will be doing a 2 strand flat twist PS for tomorrow


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 1, 2013)

macheriemedusa said:


> Hiya, do you think so? In the first photo, I've pulled my hair from the back, which is probably why it looks longer. It's def on my shoulder but i don't know what the next length term is called, if SL isn't appropriate LOL.



You're more like CBL (collarbone length).


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 1, 2013)

*Current hair length 
*
I think my hair is grazing collar bone length. the last time i saw it a few weeks ago it was about there.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning 
*
I'm texlaxed on the bottom few inches and natural on the top few... about half and half

*Goal Month 
*
I seem to make my year goals in about September or October, so I'll say October 31st

*Current Reggie and styling choices 
*
Current regimen is keep my hair in box braids and mist often with water/glycerin/rose... that's seriously all i do. When I take them all down, I have to clarify with a clarifying conditioner. deep condition with Organics orange smelling conditioner that i have. seal with castor oil. sit under the dryer for 10mins. rinse out and braid back up.

I wish I could rollerset, but I think I'll do that after I reach APL

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? 
*
What i have been doing in the past that didn't work to keep my hair growing is leaving it out because i can't stand the ends on my neck, which is where they are right now. Also, I must keep it conditioned. Therefore, I'm just going to leave it in box braids and moisturize often...

I'm going to try to stay healthy in other areas as well, such as drinking enough water everyday, taking my vitamins, and regularly exercising.


----------



## Missmyssi (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all!

1. Shoulder length
2. Relaxed
3. December ( It took forever just to get to SL! Inhave a really long neck, lol)
4.Wearing half wigs daily, little to no heat
5. No changes, I saw steady, if slow, progress to SL.

This is the only pic I have, but I have since cut off my thin ends so I am right at SL. I will post an updated one soon.


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi and Happy New Years' Day
I am continuing my goal to reaching healthy, thick, and full APL.  I am currently 18 weeks post and will relax in August- a year since my last relaxer.  Here is how I'll work towards my goal by Dec.2013.

Current hair length:  CLB
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:  Texlaxed
Goal Month:  December
Current Reggie and styling choices:Co-wash with Renpure cnditioner cleanser & Organixx Coconut Milk conditioner, leave-in Giovanni Direct 1x a week.
M&S: Raw Shea butter and EVCO,Jojoba, grapeseed, and vit. E, and JBCO mix daily, scalp massages daily.  Clarify end of month with ACV rinse.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Adding liquid silica and Alive multivitamin.  I have been using Biotin&MSM in my hair oil mix.
I will post a picture when I get to my computer.


Post a beginning picture.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 1, 2013)

I posted to this thread previously but I did not post a starting picture.

1. Current hair length: SL
2. Texlaxed
3. Goal Month: August
4. Current Reggie and styling choices: Wash 1 x per week; cowash 1 x per week; DC 2 x per week; steam 2 x per week; apply leave-ins; air dry or rollerset; bun. 

M&S daily with Ends Hydration and GSO

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I need to do a better job at detangling to remove shed hair. 

Starting picture:


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 1, 2013)

Alright, here's my length starting pic!

Welcome to 2013, ladies! I'm going to update the challengers list today. Things got busy last night  Happy Hair Growing!

ETA: The attachment won't work ... is anyone else having that problem? Ugh. I'll keep trying.


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 1, 2013)

_Accidently posted in the APL 2012 challenge haha,

_Current hair length
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed/Texlax 
~APL goal month: Ugh maybe June/July
~Current Reggie and styling choices: Bunning, curl formers, Bantu knot-outs, flat ironed. 
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
def start wearing my hair up more once it gets to shoulder length. I have always had trouble keeping it from breaking off once it hit my shoulders. So def more curls/buns/ponies the longer it gets. 

experimenting with regimen now: adding a few things to help it be healthy and thicker.

~Post a beginning picture:


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 1, 2013)

I would like to join.
Current hair length *NL*
~Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
~APL goal month: *Dec hopefully*
~Current Reggie and styling choices: *Bunning, flat ironed henna once a wk*
~What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Deep conditioning more. Moisturizing more. Be more consistent with vitamins, diet, and water.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy new year!
My hair is almost 2 wks post wash.
Thursday Im planning on washing and doing a duotex megatek treatment with heat. ..followed by a moisture DC overnight.
Friday morning Ill blowdry and do new twists.

Ill also post my starting pic on Friday.


----------



## MissNatural87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi. I'm new and tired of being SL. I wanna join!


----------



## MissNatural87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Please add me.I am so tired of being forever shoulder lenght

*Hair Goals*
*Current Lenght:* SL, Brushing collarbone
*2013 Goal Length:* Full APL
*Relaxed, natural, texlaxed:* Natural ( 3 years)
*Hair type: *Dunno. Some 4's
*How you will achieve goal:* Protective styles ( Braids, Natural twists), co-washing, Growth oils ( MN/MT/BT/olive oil and cayenne pepper), minimal heat, and vitamins(Hairfinity, MSM, Flaxeed oil)

Picture of my current hair lenght in the attached thumbnail


----------



## macheriemedusa (Jan 2, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> You're more like CBL (collarbone length).


Aright, thanks for that


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 2, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Do you PS often?




I do... I usually keep braids, or sew ins.  I think my hair bands break my hair off, not rubberbands though.  I also know i have to practice keeping my hair moisturized.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 2, 2013)

shyekiera said:


> I do... I usually keep braids, or sew ins.  I think my hair bands break my hair off, not rubberbands though.  I also know i have to practice keeping my hair moisturized.



Definitely be careful with hair bands. They can be just as damaging as rubber bands


----------



## Taina (Jan 3, 2013)

I want to join! this will be the year i reach APL as a natural ^^ (I always end off cutting my hair again, bad habit). I have the desire to have long hair.

*  Current hair length*
Little below CB, i guess i could be SL (?)

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Natural

    Goal Month
I don't know, i hope by september 2013

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
I will be doing co-washes and twists. Weekly DC and shampoo.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
I started using MSN mixed with sulfur

*  Post a beginning picture*


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 3, 2013)

cowashed todaywith joico conditioner in the brown bottle and the giovanni in the green bottle (sorry I can't remember the names). Applied some leave to the braid shaft then sealed with safflower oil. Massaged my scalp with Jojoba, avocado, and peppermint oil.

I will most likely be doing this all week.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 3, 2013)

Yippee! The challenge has officially started. I'll get that starting pic posted soon. In the meantime I've been 2x weekly DCing and started taking Silica in November, so hopefully it's in my system by now.


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 3, 2013)

Bajanmum said:


> Yippee! The challenge has officially started. I'll get that starting pic posted soon. In the meantime I've been 2x weekly DCing and started taking Silica in November, so hopefully it's in my system by now.



What does silica do?


----------



## Tangles (Jan 3, 2013)

Yesterday I steamed in some giovanni 50:50 and had DH oil my scalp with castor oil/peppermint mix.  I definitely need to wash them tomorrow.  Also need a braid spray that doesnt have propylene glycol in it, my hair hates that stuff..


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 3, 2013)

Yesterday I DC'ed, co-wash, applied leave-in and M&S. Then went to bed. I notice a fairy knot or two at the end of some of my cornrows...I hope it's relaxed hair leaving me since I still have a few relaxed ends.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 3, 2013)

I cowashed my hair yesterday morning with Suave Naturals Coconuts. I might cowash again tomorrow. My plan this winter is to shampoo only once or twice a month. So I'll need to up my cowash sessions.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jan 3, 2013)

Okay so here is a update I'm 5 weeks post and 3 weeks in with this weave I only washed my hair once on the 2 week mark and dc so I'm trying to keep this weave in as long as I can but my leave out has gone to hell with all my flat ironing


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 3, 2013)

Satin lined hats and buns nearly all week. YEAH. Big change from wearing my hair down/wool beanies all the time.


----------



## PittiPat (Jan 3, 2013)

Current hair length *- CBL
*
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning *- Natural**
*
Goal Month *- October
*
Current Reggie and styling choices *- Mostly hide my hair with with wigs.** Occasional braidout/twistout on special occasions.  Prepoo treatment, shampoo, and deep condition weekly.  Protein treatment every two weeks.  
*
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* - Trim ends more often and get a Komaza hair analysis.
*
Post a beginning picture *-* coming soon.*
*


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 3, 2013)

My front and sides are growing nicely thus far. I'm currently 12 weeks post and plan on stretching to 20 weeks. My sides have about one inch to go before reaching APL. My front has about 5-6 inches to go before hitting APL. It sucks that my hair grows at different rates but it doesn't look bad at all. It looks layered in a way. My longest layer is APL and maybe a lil past it after I relax. These measurements are where I am now so I'm hoping after I relax I will have retained three or more inches. My fingers are crossed....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Ladies!

Why doesn't the hair on my head grow as fast as the hair on my legs?!  
I could be APL by the end of the next week. I'm preparing to relax and trim within the next couple of weeks. Hopefully I'll only be 2" away from APL after my trim.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 3, 2013)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> My front and sides are growing nicely thus far. I'm currently 12 weeks post and plan on stretching to 20 weeks. My sides have about one inch to go before reaching APL. My front has about 5-6 inches to go before hitting APL. It sucks that my hair grows at different rates but it doesn't look bad at all. It looks layered in a way. My longest layer is APL and maybe a lil past it after I relax. These measurements are where I am now so I'm hoping after I relax I will have retained three or more inches. My fingers are crossed....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



SincerelyBeautiful my hair is the same. One inch to APL on the sides and about 3 inches away in the back. Plus my right grows faster than my left. Very annoying.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## msmarc1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I would like to enter the challenge.




BEAUTYU2U said:


> Join the Challenge
> *Current hair length: Shoulder Length*
> *Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural *
> *Goal Month: May 2013*
> ...


----------



## Stormy (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd like to join! 

Ok here's my info:*

*

*Current hair length: CBL/SL*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural*
*Goal Month: Dec. 2013
*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: wear two stranded twists for 2 months at a time, take down, shampoo and deep condition, straighten and wear for 1 to 2 weeks, trim ends as needed, then repeat. 
*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: Sticking to this regimen. I tend to fall off the wagon when I think I've got a little length to work with. And I get bored easily. This time I'm staying the course until I reach my goal! *
*Post a beginning picture: Here ya go! It's actually a lot thicker. I have it all slicked back.
*


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 4, 2013)

shyekiera said:


> What does silica do?



shyekiera

Silica is great for skin, hair and nails. I've been taking it since November and my nails are harder than before and my hair is thicker and stronger. Hopefully length will follow. Bamboo extract has more silica than horsetail, so is better.

Here's a discussion on 3 growth vits/minerals.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hairtender (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Ladies!

I would like to join!

I'm a lil below SL, relaxed, my goal is to make APL in April...Lawd help me!  My current Reggie is cowashing 2xs, shampoo & DC once, and protective style. Usual baggy bunning throughout the whole day.  I'm in Bootcamp so No Heat in 2013!

Yesterday cowash with VO5 and baggy bun!

I'm excited for our journey to meet our goals! 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MsSonya (Jan 4, 2013)

^^ I'm with ya. You can make it by April (if you promise not to leave the thread when you do) just hang in there.

I'm excited too. I just have to listen to my hair and not give up so soon this time. I am determined to make APL this year or else......
We can do this!


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm getting a relaxer TU tomorrow after an 8 week stretch. I will probably need to dust my ends, too.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 4, 2013)

Cowashed yesterday with Giovanni and Joico K Pak conditioners. Will be doing the same today.


----------



## xNichex (Jan 4, 2013)

I wanna join!



Current hair length
Barely SL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Natural

Goal Month
Dec 31 2013

Current Reggie and styling choices
Shampoo and DC - once a week using Elasta qp shampoo and keracare/joico 
Protein Treatment - every 6 weeks using Aphogee 2 step
Scalp Oil - every other day using sulfur mix
Moisturizer - when needed using either shea butter mix or spritz

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Trim my hair myself every 8 weeks


----------



## grownupnai (Jan 4, 2013)

I am scheduled for a relaxer on the 9th. So excited at 15 week post!


----------



## OceanEyes (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm about to oil my scalp and then I'll deep condition tomorrow. Recently, I've been thinking about buying a wig but I'll resist for the time being.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello! I was too tired last night to make entries. I co washed with Aphogee 2 minute, washed it out with a smidgen of whip my hair and Claudie's 3 in 1 conditioner. Oooh that 3 in 1 smelled goood. I did a grapeseed oil rinse. Applied MD Coffee Kokum with grapeseed on top and under the heat cap for 1/2 hour. Rinsed,applied claudie's tea spritz, massaged JBCO dark, MN mix to scalp. Darcy's Peppermint spray to length. The peppermint was weak. I added some tea tree to it. I smoothed Claudie's Quinoa cream to length and balancing insurance to ends. I braided it up and went to bed under a plastic cap. My last treatment was new years eve. I might do something tomorrow depending on how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Hairtender (Jan 4, 2013)

MsSonya said:


> ^^ I'm with ya. You can make it by April (if you promise not to leave the thread when you do) just hang in there.
> 
> I'm excited too. I just have to listen to my hair and not give up so soon this time. I am determined to make APL this year or else......
> We can do this!



LOL, yes I agree!  Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm really determined to make APL by summer.  Im not far away; however, I have uneven layers (that I plan to correct after my next relaxer in March) that need to be handled.  After my trim of about 1.5 - 2 inches, I will be full CBL all around.  Then hopefully after my next 20 week relaxer stretch (summertime), I can claim full, healthy and bouncy APL.

Did a scalp massage tonight with JBCO, drenched my hair in Sunflower Oil and put my HQS Coconut Mango Mask on top of it all.  Really planning to do more scalp stimulating things to get my hair growing.  MN is one of those things . HHG


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm finally giving my hair the attention it deserves today  I pre pooed with AO HSR condish and JBCO. I pooed with AO HSR and did an aphogee 2 step protein treatment. I'm currently under the dryer DCing for 15 mins then I'll leave the DC in, covered, until I finish cleaning my place. I'll probably rock a faux puff or a bun when I'm finished and it will be my style for the next couple of days.

I think I'm about 2" away from APL so hopefully I'll be there by June. With a little...or a lot...of hair fairy dust, I'll be grazing BSB by Dec


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 5, 2013)

Today I will do my monthly shampo... I will pre-poo with chicoro then add garlic treatment on top of that for the first time(garlic with olive oil blended)...then shampoo, condish, leave in then air dry...I'm a PJ so not sure which products yet


----------



## Tangles (Jan 5, 2013)

From now on or at least for the rest of the colder months(which ain't many for GA), I'm going to steam my moisturizers into my braids, cause right now, my hair feels after steaming in AsI Am Leave-in conditioner. I promised myself that I wouldn't take down random braids to play in my hair but, Im about curious how my real hair feels after this steaming session:scratchch


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 5, 2013)

Pre-poo'ed & detangled in 6 sections using La Bella Moisturizing Conditioner
While still in 6 sections low poo'ed with CD's Rosemary Mint Shampoo
DC'ed with As I Am Hydration Elation mixed with Shea Moisture's Purification Mask, steamed using a towel
Styled with Shea Moistures Organic Shea Butter Rinse out (like it better as a light leave in) under GDLI
Fluffed hair when dry using GSO


----------



## Hairtender (Jan 5, 2013)

Checking in, Protein Hair Day!

Shampooed with Redken Protein, DC Redken Protein, DC Keracare Humecto, Moisturized, Airdried, then a baggy bun.  Tonight I'll try a braided crown for tomorrow.

Healthy Happy Hair Growing Ladies!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 5, 2013)

According to my length pic (which refuses to upload on here) I'm less than an inch of APL (in the front anyway). I still have to trim and tomorrow is pamper day. I'm still giving myself the year to comfortably reach my length goal.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm in box braids and only plan on heating my hair once this year, but I've been thinking today about how I don't know how to keep my hair conditioned when it's straight. This is how i keep losing progress. I deep condition before I straighten it. I try to use a serum heat protectant, but it gets sticky and my hair snaps when I try to unstick the strands. I've tried using a little castor oil, but it just looks dry and weighed down. I don't use a high temperature, either.

I don't put anything on it after I've straightened it because I don't want it kink up, but it dries out very much (even if i sleep in a satin scarf) and starts breaking off in long pieces. I keep it bobby pinned up off my shoulders, and I still have this problem. It sheds too. When I rub my fingers through it, I get broken strands and shed hair. I used to think that I could fix it with protein treatments, but it only gets brittle and breaks even ten times more. Maybe I need to drink more water? Lol

What can i do? It is very porous naturally. So much so that my hair actually does not have a problem with moisture if I wash it with neutralizing shampoo once a week. Seriously, its light and bouncy afterwards. It retrains moisture only then. My natural hair that is. The texlaxed hair doesn't like that, though, so I haven't been doing it since I've texlaxed the, now, bottom half of my hair.  So, I don't know what to do. Can I baggy without getting it too moist? Also, what heat protectant can I use that doesn't get sticky?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 6, 2013)

^ For whatever reason, a light grease always works on my straightened hair for moisture and protection. It makes my natural hair so dry and tangled. Go figure.

I'm interested to see what suggestions the other ladies have. I've never had this problem before.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 6, 2013)

I DC'd Mon and Wed. I was supposed to do it tonight, but got some bad news about family.... Going to hospital early tomorrow am.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 6, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> I'm in box braids and only plan on heating my hair once this year, but I've been thinking today about how I don't know how to keep my hair conditioned when it's straight. This is how i keep losing progress. I deep condition before I straighten it. I try to use a serum heat protectant, but it gets sticky and my hair snaps when I try to unstick the strands. I've tried using a little castor oil, but it just looks dry and weighed down. I don't use a high temperature, either.
> 
> I don't put anything on it after I've straightened it because I don't want it kink up, but it dries out very much (even if i sleep in a satin scarf) and starts breaking off in long pieces. I keep it bobby pinned up off my shoulders, and I still have this problem. It sheds too. When I rub my fingers through it, I get broken strands and shed hair. I used to think that I could fix it with protein treatments, but it only gets brittle and breaks even ten times more. Maybe I need to drink more water? Lol
> 
> What can i do? It is very porous naturally. So much so that my hair actually does not have a problem with moisture if I wash it with neutralizing shampoo once a week. Seriously, its light and bouncy afterwards. It retrains moisture only then. My natural hair that is. The texlaxed hair doesn't like that, though, so I haven't been doing it since I've texlaxed the, now, bottom half of my hair.  So, I don't know what to do. Can I baggy without getting it too moist? Also, what heat protectant can I use that doesn't get sticky?



I have no idea either. I have the same problem. I prefer to wear my hair straight, but I don't want a moisturizer that's too heavy. I bought Bonacure for split end protection, but have not straightened my hair to try it out.


----------



## Tangles (Jan 6, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> I'm in box braids and only plan on heating my hair once this year, but I've been thinking today about how I don't know how to keep my hair conditioned when it's straight. This is how i keep losing progress. I deep condition before I straighten it. I try to use a serum heat protectant, but it gets sticky and my hair snaps when I try to unstick the strands. I've tried using a little castor oil, but it just looks dry and weighed down. I don't use a high temperature, either.
> 
> I don't put anything on it after I've straightened it because I don't want it kink up, but it dries out very much (even if i sleep in a satin scarf) and starts breaking off in long pieces. I keep it bobby pinned up off my shoulders, and I still have this problem. It sheds too. When I rub my fingers through it, I get broken strands and shed hair. I used to think that I could fix it with protein treatments, but it only gets brittle and breaks even ten times more. Maybe I need to drink more water? Lol
> 
> What can i do? It is very porous naturally. So much so that my hair actually does not have a problem with moisture if I wash it with neutralizing shampoo once a week. Seriously, its light and bouncy afterwards. It retrains moisture only then. My natural hair that is. The texlaxed hair doesn't like that, though, so I haven't been doing it since I've texlaxed the, now, bottom half of my hair.  So, I don't know what to do. Can I baggy without getting it too moist? Also, what heat protectant can I use that doesn't get sticky?



I don't flat iron my hair often but I do flat iron my daughter's hair. Beyond The Zone-Heat It Up (I think thats what its called) is a good one from Sally's. Also I've found that comb chasing tends to keep the ends from sticking. If you're not afraid of a little mineral oil, One N Only Argan oil, also from Sally's is good at keeping the hair feeling moisturized after flat-ironing...HTH


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 6, 2013)

nemi95 said:


> I DC'd Mon and Wed. I was supposed to do it tonight, but got some bad news about family.... Going to hospital early tomorrow am.



I'm so sorry! Keep us updated, hon.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 6, 2013)

I actually went to YouTube to try to see how other people are straightening their hair. I don't pre-poo like one girl does. She does a pre-poo for a few hours, then shampoos with Shea Moisture something. Then, a DC overnight in a thermal cap, which I don't have. Then, she puts her heat protectant on before blow drying and flat irons right after with a tension comb.... 

I wasn't doing all that. I shampoo and  DC for about 45 minutes at best with a plain old plastic cap under the dryer. Put a little serum on and blow dry. Then, put more serum stuff on and flat iron. I'm going to try this pre-poo for once. I've heard of it; just haven't done it.

I still don't know if my hair will stay moisturized for long when it's dry.. Even a couple days later.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 6, 2013)

nemi95 said:


> I DC'd Mon and Wed. I was supposed to do it tonight, but got some bad news about family.... Going to hospital early tomorrow am.



I'm sorry to hear this as well.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 6, 2013)

I got a touch up yesterday after 12 weeks and my stylist trimmed my hair to give me a nicer shape when I wear my hair curly. I was kinda depressed at first because it seemed much shorter, but it's actually not and it's a miracle that my hair is even this length after being evened up.

I get so many compliments on my hair now. I'm also getting unsolicited suggestions from family and friends, which is kinda ironic because my regimen is finally working for me after years of trial and error. They should have given me advice when I was struggling to keep my ends on my head  I think I've reached a very significant milestone in my HHJ - being able to stick to what's working for me instead of running out to buy every product that people suggest. I have conquered my PJ-ism!


----------



## felic1 (Jan 6, 2013)

TLC this week. Trigga to scalp and length with GOB and aphogee 2 minute on top. 1/2 hour with heat cap. rinse. wash with diluted SH black soap and tsp of come clean in 8 oz warm water. rinse co wash with HQS peppermint then oil rinse. Rinse. Tea rinse with oolong and black tea,  with MD seaweed and rice, SD vanilla silk to ends and GSO on top. 1/2 hour under heat cap, cool, then rinse out with SD wgo conditioner with DB peach daily conditioner. final rinse HV ACV.............whew!


----------



## OceanEyes (Jan 6, 2013)

Currently wearing a bun but I'm thinking about twisting my hair tomorrow morning.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats on being a reformed PJ, Kiwi!!! lol


----------



## Carmelella (Jan 6, 2013)

apple_natural said:
			
		

> I'm in box braids and only plan on heating my hair once this year, but I've been thinking today about how I don't know how to keep my hair conditioned when it's straight. This is how i keep losing progress. I deep condition before I straighten it. I try to use a serum heat protectant, but it gets sticky and my hair snaps when I try to unstick the strands. I've tried using a little castor oil, but it just looks dry and weighed down. I don't use a high temperature, either.
> 
> I don't put anything on it after I've straightened it because I don't want it kink up, but it dries out very much (even if i sleep in a satin scarf) and starts breaking off in long pieces. I keep it bobby pinned up off my shoulders, and I still have this problem. It sheds too. When I rub my fingers through it, I get broken strands and shed hair. I used to think that I could fix it with protein treatments, but it only gets brittle and breaks even ten times more. Maybe I need to drink more water? Lol
> 
> What can i do? It is very porous naturally. So much so that my hair actually does not have a problem with moisture if I wash it with neutralizing shampoo once a week. Seriously, its light and bouncy afterwards. It retrains moisture only then. My natural hair that is. The texlaxed hair doesn't like that, though, so I haven't been doing it since I've texlaxed the, now, bottom half of my hair.  So, I don't know what to do. Can I baggy without getting it too moist? Also, what heat protectant can I use that doesn't get sticky?



I've recently been using keracare daily moisturizing Creme and overnight balm.  Both are nice and dont weigh down hair whole keeping it moisturized and manageable.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 7, 2013)

^ Is it watery? How do you use it and how much do you use?


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 7, 2013)

Curl formers in, lets hope they dont turn out too blasted in the morning.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 7, 2013)

I pre-pooed with every conditioner under the sun. Washed and left in Dove Intensive Repair poo and con. Moisturized with SD Vanilla Silk and coconut oil. Hair Trigger on the scalp.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have NO intentions on  ever waiting 2 wks between washes again.
My scalp has been soo dry and itchy since my wash last wk.
Last night I used neem oil on my scalp to help calm it down.
Neem oil is soooo rank..but it has my scalp acting much better.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 7, 2013)

I wanna join! I'm in the SL challenge but I wanna join anyway lol

Current hair length:  SL
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning Natural 
Goal Month May?? For graduation 
Current Reggie and styling choices 
Once I week I:
- Prepoo with a condish and castor oil
- Cowash 
- Dc covered with castor oil and apply peppermint/castor mix to scalp
-rinse
- apply an oil, leave ins weigh me down
moisturize with water and seal with coconut oil
band or twist

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? i will be protective styling, plan on getting havana twists soon because i want a big twisted bun lol
Post a beginning picture


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't feel like I'm retaining length. I've been ps-ing and used no heat for almost 1 year and my hair is stuck at SL. what gives!!


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 8, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I don't feel like I'm retaining length. I've been ps-ing and used no heat for almost 1 year and my hair is stuck at SL. what gives!!



Considered any growth aid (i.e vitamins , mixes, etc) ?

There is a thread about which length took the longest, it appears APL won. So per that thread just patience and time. Hang in there!


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 8, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I don't feel like I'm retaining length. I've been ps-ing and used no heat for almost 1 year and my hair is stuck at SL. what gives!!



I'm right there with you. I just finished a six-month stretch and didn't get near the growth I thought I would. I still haven't taken a comparison photo, but just eye-balling it...I'm not impressed with my retention.


----------



## londonfog (Jan 8, 2013)

I co-washed w/ HH Hello Hydration & DC'd with some Queen Helene's Cholestorol (mixed some Grapeseed oil, EVOO & EVCO) my hair on Friday night. I had heard some good stuff about the Queen Helenes so I decided to try it. I'm not too sure how I like it so far though. It seemed decent enough. I'll use it over the next month when I DC to see how it turns out. I used Cantu Shea Butter leave in conditioner & wrapped it. Then Saturday morning I flat ironed (had been heat free for 5 weeks yaaay!!) because NG is ridiculous in the back of my head :crazy:!! Then I M&S'd with Elasta QP's Mango & OO Butter & EVCO. Did 6 cornrows to go underneath my wig. I did my edges with Pine Tar & Castor Oil. 

I usually take the cornrows down to DC & co-wash or wash every 3 days but I'll be 12 weeks post on Friday & doing my relaxer then. So I'll keep Olive Oiling my scalp every other night but I'll only be taking my hair down on about Wednesday to use some Grapeseed Oil all over my hair before I relax. I may dust my ends after I relax.


----------



## Taina (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been consistent with my regimen. I'm was on braids the whole week and did a braid out on sunday (i suck at braid outs or twist outs but this one was not that bad). I'm applying my MN mix at night and applying EVOO to my ends.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't have much time so I've been utilizing a sock bun and using coconut oil as well as taking fish oil and silica. I usually wash on Sunday, it's been two weeks but I have duty so I'm not sure. Plus I don't wanna straighten for the rest of 2013 so I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 8, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I don't feel like I'm retaining length. I've been ps-ing and used no heat for almost 1 year and my hair is stuck at SL. what gives!!



Girl I been CBL all 2012  It's been the first plateau thru my entire journey.  I feel your pain.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 8, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> Considered any growth aid (i.e vitamins , mixes, etc) ?
> There is a thread about which length took the longest, it appears APL won. So per that thread just patience and time. Hang in there!


 I've tried a growth aid once some years ago. I didn't see much of a difference



quirkydimples said:


> I'm right there with you. I just finished a six-month stretch and didn't get near the growth I thought I would. I still haven't taken a comparison photo, but just eye-balling it...I'm not impressed with my retention.


 it's frustrating. 



BEAUTYU2U said:


> Girl I been CBL all 2012  It's been the first plateau thru my entire journey.  I feel your pain.


My hair gets to SL in record time then just stays there. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 8, 2013)

I co-washed the last 2 days with Clear cond, then m&s with elastica qp mango and evoo and coconut oil.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep, that was how my relaxed hair was. I've gone further as a natural but standstills still happen. We just have to figure out the source.

OT: After I finish all these experimental products I've been using, I'm going back to basics. Organix Coconut Milk poo and con. JBCO and EVCO. And if I'm not imagining this new growth, HT can stay too lol. These are my tried and true, consistent results products.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 9, 2013)

Co washed today: dry DC with AE, then condish with PM,Elucence as leave-in, used MN, M&S


----------



## bronzebomb (Jan 9, 2013)

I put 8 cornrows in and I steamed!  I'm determined to get 6 inches this year!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 9, 2013)

Checking in, I have my hair in cornrows and been wigging which I'll probably keep doing till I reach APL.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 10, 2013)

Blahh i need a new protective style, I'm  stuck between Senegalese twists, Havana twists, kinky twists, box braids, or a sew in? Im so indecisive  Lol smh any opinions?


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 10, 2013)

Late to the party but here's my starting pic


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 10, 2013)

Igotstripes said:
			
		

> Blahh i need a new protective style, I'm  stuck between Senegalese twists, Havana twists, kinky twists, box braids, or a sew in? Im so indecisive  Lol smh any opinions?



Its nice to have options... I vote for the sew-in.. I've been seeing lots of twists


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 10, 2013)

So far it looks like my regimen is going to be a wash n go pony during the week (cowashing daily with low manipulation), and rollerset/flat iron on the weekend. Gonna try it for Jan and Feb and see if I notice issues with retaining length, etc.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 10, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> Its nice to have options... I vote for the sew-in.. I've been seeing lots of twists



Thanks  ! Lol too many options makes it so hard to decide :/


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 10, 2013)

bronzebomb said:


> I put 8 cornrows in and I steamed! I'm determined to get 6 inches this year!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
I long for the day I can get 6" of growth  in a year


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 10, 2013)

I didn't PS enough last year. I got new jobs (mostly white) and I wasn't sure if they'd be "twist" friendly. To be honest, it's the most I've left my hair out in the colder months since being natural. No more! I seen a girl with a lopsided, tiger striped fro in there the other day. My twists can't look worse than that (lol)


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 10, 2013)

Ahhhh! Protein Overload again!

I'm trying a rhassoul clay wash to see if that will solve it in one go. I don't wanna wait 3-4 washes before it gets better.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 10, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I didn't PS enough last year. I got new jobs (mostly white) and I wasn't sure if they'd be "twist" friendly. To be honest, it's the most I've left my hair out in the colder months since being natural. No more! I seen a girl with a lopsided, tiger striped fro in there the other day. My twists can't look worse than that (lol)



Tiger striped? No ma'am.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 11, 2013)

I stole the list that the ceramide challenge is using to find out what new products I can get that contain ceramides since the conditioner I used to get from big lots isn't there anymore.. At least not when I'm checking. Forgot what its called but my hair loved it and it.

I'm still in box braids. I am lasting as long time tolerating this style, but I'm starting to wish that I could do other things like as half wig or something. I think I should just leave my hair alone, though. These seem to be effective in keeping me out of my hair.


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 11, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I didn't PS enough last year. I got new jobs (mostly white) and I wasn't sure if they'd be "twist" friendly. To be honest, it's the most I've left my hair out in the colder months since being natural. No more! I seen a girl with a lopsided, tiger striped fro in there the other day. My twists can't look worse than that (lol)



Lol at the tiger striped. Your hair definitely can't look worse than that. Just bring your twists back or wear a bun.


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 11, 2013)

Think i over moisturized my hair while it was twisted _...hair feels rubberry...guess I'll give it some protein before u twist it again


----------



## Tangles (Jan 11, 2013)

Washed my braids today with V05 kiwi&Lime Clarifying conditioner it really cleans my scalp....about to steam in a leave in conditioner....3 more weeks till till they come out.. but iunno they are looking mighty rough


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 12, 2013)

Omg my ends are so awful admbd I don't wanna cut anymore! Cut about an inch in dec


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 12, 2013)

Checking in: did a garlic treatment then DC with AOGBP then use AIM then Tresseme Naturals. I'm using Aussie 3min as a leave-in to air dry


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 12, 2013)

Been wearing a bun all week. Plan to dc tomorrow with Alter Ego Coconut Conditioning mask after my Aphogee 2 min. I've been using Wen, but I'm thinking about switching to Alter Ego's garlic shampoo to help with shedding. My shedding has lessened considerably since relaxing. I say again: Never again will I stretch for six months.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 12, 2013)

im going to read through the posts here to keep up. i haven't been able to the past few days...

i made hair rewards for this year...
*no cutting this year.... get a _professional _trim at the end of the year lol. this may seem counterproductive, but the point is that _I_ need to learn to stay out of my hair. 
*only heat once this year (besides deep conditioning).... new rollers! any kind i want. because next year i want to rollerset 
*make it to APL.... make or buy a hair growth shirt! i'll begin to need this since my hair may be close to the one of the measurements lol


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Jan 13, 2013)

Been wearing a plastic cap and knit hats all week to work to keep it protected and moisturized and on weekends out for a break. Switched up to shampoo and deep condition once a week and other than that leave it alone. I got tired of cowashing a few times a week and I don't think my hair likes all that handling. Can't wait to check in a few months to see if this simple regime works. Also using Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and curl milk daily. My hair due to cap method never seems dry.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Jan 13, 2013)

Went two weeks straight and in a sock bun..on duty but soon as I get home I'm washing, I don't remember the last time I went two weeks without washing. Will get out the shed hairs and dc, then back to co washing for at least a week. Afterwards I'll consider banding or roller setting.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Jan 13, 2013)

I straightened my hair ladies here goes....


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry guys, don't know if I re-enrolled in this challenge, but I'm in this....again. Still using the same method: braids and wigs.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jan 13, 2013)

Little update ,loving my hair just washing n dc every two weeks and then plaits n back in my lace wigs until may 2013.


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 13, 2013)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I straightened my hair ladies here goes....



This is my favorite hair length!    Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Jan 13, 2013)

Lymegreen said:


> This is my favorite hair length!    Your hair is gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 13, 2013)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I straightened my hair ladies here goes....



Just beautiful!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ashawn Arraine, your hair came our very pretty!

As for me. I just co-washed, DCed, moisturized, sealed and threw some large braids in. I will put them under a satin cap and beanie (for the 2nd week). Nice and simple.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 13, 2013)

Had a great wash day! Pre poo'ed and detangled with TJNS Condish (first time using it, loved it), washed with Ouidad Daily Gentle Shampoo, DC'ed with Organicals Creme Conditioner, and styled with Kinky Curly Knot Today under Giovannis Direct Leave In for my wash and go (staple style) will fluff with Safflower Oil when dry


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 13, 2013)

Wash night. Massaging scalp with HTGE. Mini twists.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 13, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U

I'm going to have to bow out gracefully.

I was so frustrated with my protein overload and trashy ends that i picked up the scissors and cut, cut, cut. 

The result is not pretty, I was brutal, and I didn't even care. My new length is not even SL, but at least I get a relatively fresh start. I know what to do to get healthy long hair. 

I hope all you ladies get to your goal, this year. And I wish you a Happy Hair Journey.


----------



## Taina (Jan 13, 2013)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I straightened my hair ladies here goes....


Beautiful!

Well i've been consistent using my MN like 5x/week. Tonight i DC with 10 en 1 + EVOO + Honey and did a co-wash and put my hair in two braids. I will not apply MN tonight.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Bajanmum said:


> BEAUTYU2U
> 
> I'm going to have to bow out gracefully.
> 
> ...



Stick around Bajanmum! You still have over 11 months to grow. Anything can happen!


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm wondering if I should join. I was in the APL 12 thread but I'm only just grazing APL now. I feel I'll definetely be there by March. But I'm hardcore PSing so I won't know till then. So i can't join BSL 13 but is there any point in joining APL 12 (still feeling a bit down at not making it last year  )


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 14, 2013)

Honestly, ladies, IDC where you are in your journey (including setbacks) you're welcome in this challenge. Everyone needs a lil support so feel free to stick around.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have been co-washing 2x's a week and then doing bantu knots. Does anyone Co-Wash daily? I am thinking about co washing daily and putting my hair in buns but i think that maybe too much for my hair. If you co wash daily what is your routine?


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 14, 2013)

TheNDofUO The challenges run through the end of the year. You can join whatever challenge you like whenever you like. I'm also just grazing APL & I'm in BSL 2013 but I'm pretty sure I won't make it in Dec. Fun to try though!


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 15, 2013)

pearlific1 and BEAUTYU2U Thanks. I think I might take the plunge and join BSL 2013... not yet though... I need time to.... Talk myself out of it


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Jan 15, 2013)

Sunshinelove32 said:


> I have been co-washing 2x's a week and then doing bantu knots. Does anyone Co-Wash daily? I am thinking about co washing daily and putting my hair in buns but i think that maybe too much for my hair. If you co wash daily what is your routine?



I just got back into daily cowashing for 2013. I cowash with Pantene truly natural cowash during my shower in the morning, leaving some in my hair. Wring out the extra water with my hands or let my towel suck it up. Then I brush in some coconut oil with my bootleg denman and put it in my bunform. Take out the form after work and just wear it in a normal bun. Repeat in the morning! Shampoo or clarify and deep condition on Sunday.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sunshinelove32 said:


> I have been co-washing 2x's a week and then doing bantu knots. Does anyone Co-Wash daily? I am thinking about co washing daily and putting my hair in buns but i think that maybe too much for my hair. If you co wash daily what is your routine?



I was cowashing daily. It made my hair really soft. I only stopped cause its 35 deg in Los Angeles! I used v05 and my fingers to detangle. I don't rinse it all out, it was my leave in too. Sealed with an oil while wet and let it air dry for an hour. Put something on my edges, then bun it, wrap in satin scarf and hit the pillow.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2013)

Sunshinelove32 said:


> I have been co-washing 2x's a week and then doing bantu knots. Does anyone Co-Wash daily? I am thinking about co washing daily and putting my hair in buns but i think that maybe too much for my hair. If you co wash daily what is your routine?


 
Just stopped by to answer you based on what I do Sunshinelove32...

I cowash daily as well. I only detangle once every 2-3 days, deep condition with either a mild or hardcore protein, whichever is needed at the time and moisturizing treatment once a week. I bun daily as well. 

What I do is wet my hair in the shower, put in any rinse-out conditioner I have, like vo5, Redken Smoothdown conditioner, Enjoy hydrating conditioner, Suave, for example. 

I leave in the conditioner for about 3 minutes while I shower, and if I have to detangle, I use a wide tooth detangling comb, rinse out. The whole time, I keep my hair pulled backed with my fingers, no combing as best I can. 

Then I put in a leave-in/moisturizer, oil my hair and ends, gel my edges with Fantasia IC gel, and bun. I do still clarify my hair every 2-3 weeks to remove excess product build-up.

My hair is in better shape now than it has been in at least 2 years since I made this new change in my regimen and I have been cowashing and bunning now since April 2012 after a very bad hair cut in January of that year.

I had my hair cut 3 times in early 2012, removing ssks and split ends. Here is where my hair has come from at less than 3 inches of hair in January 2012 to what you see in these pics this month; the last pic was at the end of October 2012 with my last hair cut for that year:


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 16, 2013)

So I *think* this is gonna be the regimen that gets me to APL - 

Daily - Cowash daily w/ Ausie 3 Min, leave a little in, seal w/ EVOO, wash n go pony

Weekly - DC w/ protein, rollerset, flat iron roots

We shall see....


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 16, 2013)

Trying to add my starting pic again ....

View attachment 189671


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 16, 2013)

And another one. Back view.

View attachment 189675


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 17, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Trying to add my starting pic again ....
> 
> View attachment 189671


 


BEAUTYU2U said:


> And another one. Back view.
> 
> View attachment 189675


 

Not too much further!!! You'll be at APL by spring


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you! It may be a bit longer after my trim but hopefully, not too much longer.

OT: My arm looks creepy in that last picture lmao.


----------



## bronzebomb (Jan 17, 2013)

This is my starting length 



This is my PS for the entire year of 2013. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 17, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Thank you! It may be a bit longer after my trim but hopefully, not too much longer.
> 
> OT: My arm looks creepy in that last picture lmao.


 
BEAUTYU2U You do understand that since you started this challenge, you cannot dip out and move to BSL once you reach APL, right?!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 17, 2013)

Lmao! Of course I won't dip. I'm staying in here regardless


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have fallen off of posting.
On campus grad school + full time work + life = tired as hell 

I've been bunning daily. Monday makes week 1 since my last wash. I'm going to try and make 2 weeks again.

Here are my weekend hair plans:
I will be PM styling Tonight - Sunday night

Moisturize the length of my hair with diluted oyin dew
Seal with a little red palm oil
 Use bee-mine hold butter to slick my hair up into a bun (like you would use gel)

Re-bun my hair
Tie it down with scarf
Sleep 

Do it all over again Sat pm & Sun pm


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm going to get my hair flat ironed tomorrow and I think I'll need a trim. I'll post pics after. 

I'm going to switch things up. I was using heat and suffered a setback in November 2011. I'm been heat free for 11 months and my hair is currently back at SL but it's been back there since May and it's stuck. I know why my hair broke off back in November 2011... I wasn't taking care of my hair. And I'd flat iron more than once in a week, sometimes without heat protectant, sometimes on dirty hair. Also stress and health issues around that time. I want to try to add heat back to my regimen but this time be careful with it and ensure that I take care of my hair.

I get so many ssk's right now it's ridiculous. I need to find ways to retain my growth. Bunning is not going to work. S/O hates buns and he glares at me when I wear my hair that way


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 18, 2013)

Hair is in braids and will stay braided until after I give birth so basically until after the summer


----------



## Taina (Jan 18, 2013)

I have nit post here in days, but I really have nothing to say :/ I've been consistent with mn aplications, I'm co-washing more days per week and keeping my hair in braids or twists... nothing new to say


----------



## alanaturelle (Jan 19, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> And another one. Back view.



You are definitely getting closer,


----------



## Honeytips (Jan 19, 2013)

Yesterday I washed my hair hair with some aubrey organics Island Naturals (I had sworn only to co-wash but I went to the beach yesterday and wanted to make sure that I got all the salt water out my hair. 
Right now I'm sitting under my heat cap with a shikakai oil mix in my hair. Once my hour is up I'm going to wash it out with some conditioner, do a final rinse with some brahmi and burdock root tea and seal with my whipped shea butter


----------



## Deziyah (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey ladies just checkin in.....

Have had my hair in twists for about 6 weeks and they are about ready to come out but I am pushing for 8 weeks so probably by like the 1st weekend in Feb I will take them out and start my regimen again and then go to kinky twists or something in March... While in the twists I have been washing/conditioning about every 2 weeks and M&S every other day...

A few twists were hanging around the nape of my neck so I took those down.. I was hoping to see a curl pattern but I guess it is still too early to tell... I am only about 6 months post relaxer.....

Looking forward to seeing everyone's update pics throughout this challenge... it will definitely be my motivation...


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 19, 2013)

Flatironing and trimming by Tuesday. Trying to decide if I should let a stylist flat iron, for better results. Only one flat iron has ever gave me fab results .... my college roommate's. But the brand name was rubbed off so I can't find another one.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 19, 2013)

Checkin in...

Doing an intense prepoo with HQS Coconut Lime Oil, Joico K-Pak Reconstructor (applied relaxer-style) and my steamer!  I really have grown to like coconut oil.  It is very softening.  Just a little heavier than my liking.

Planning to clarify (been about three weeks since I last clarified) x1, Moisture Shampoo x1, DC with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk (under heat) and do a cute flexi set.  Gonna watch some vids under this steamer and while I DC; so that I can get inspired.


----------



## OceanEyes (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks like I'll have to trim up to 1/2" as I see some emerging split ends. I'll wait until the 10th and lightly dust tomorrow.

Will oil my scalp tonight


----------



## Tangles (Jan 20, 2013)

Took out my braids last night..did an overnight oil soak with Dabur Vatika oil...Got up this morning clarified with Quantum...put some Garnier Frutis 3Minute Undo deep conditioner on and now sitting under the steamer

ETA: Did an Aphogee 2-Step after clarifying cause my hair hair been in braids for 4 months with only short breaks (1-2 days) between the next install, soooo it was pretty weak


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 20, 2013)

I had to cancel my hair appointment on Friday and nothing was available on Saturday. I washed my hair at home with organix Brazilian keratin therapy shampoo and condish


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 20, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I don't feel like I'm retaining length. I've been ps-ing and used no heat for almost 1 year and my hair is stuck at SL. what gives!!



I seem to be having the same issue. I have started doing more DC to see if that helps.


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 20, 2013)

I am trying to find a daily style for my hair after co-washing daily. I have been doing bantu knots, but my hair isn't always dried in the morning. If i do a pony tail / Bun and tie it up at night for some reason it's not neat in the morning. Any Advise?


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jan 20, 2013)

I am so cheating since i relaxed my hair isnt full so i couldnt make a bun with the donunt so i cut a whole in my wig cap and put that over the dunut so when i bun you cant see the spaces and it keeps my hair in better shape!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 20, 2013)

Sunshinelove32 said:


> I am trying to find a daily style for my hair after co-washing daily. I have been doing bantu knots, but my hair isn't always dried in the morning. If i do a pony tail / Bun and tie it up at night for some reason it's not neat in the morning. Any Advise?



Perhaps do some chunky twists? Then style as you wish.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 20, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> I am so cheating since i relaxed my hair isnt full so i couldnt make a bun with the donunt so i cut a whole in my wig cap and put that over the dunut so when i bun you cant see the spaces and it keeps my hair in better shape!!



Looks good! I have to do the same thing with my relaxed hair when I wear a donut bun


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 20, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Perhaps do some chunky twists? Then style as you wish.



That is a good I idea, I will give it a try. Will post photos.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jan 20, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Looks good! I have to do the same thing with my relaxed hair when I wear a donut bun



Really i thought i would be the only one ive tried do many ways that people on the board did buns when relaxed and natural this is the only way that works for me


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 20, 2013)

I made it 1 week post wash.
I wanted to make 2 weeks, but my scalp started flaking. I just finished rinsing out my DC.

Today I shampooed and did a protein treatment treatment with duotex.. then rinsed and did a deep condition w/ Aussie moist 3 minute deeep conditioner.

My hair feels strong yet soft.

I decided to skip the blowdry and let my hair air dry stretched and then bunned. 

I guess I'll be washing in the next 5-7 days again and _miiight _blow dry or might skip it. We shall see.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jan 21, 2013)

Why nobody told me its hard to keep ur hair moisturized in the winter months


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 21, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Why nobody told me its hard to keep ur hair moisturized in the winter months



Lol Girrrrl the only advice I have for moisturizing in the winter months is stay up on DC, moisturizing, & sealing...then cover it with a wig!

My hair stays moisturized if it's covered and in a PS


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 21, 2013)

Workin working workin on some progresses. Will see by my next relaxer (march) if I will get to APL by my goal date (June/July).


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Jan 21, 2013)

Back to cowashing, so far so good. Gonna pick up some hats so I don't freeze to death though. 

I've noticed that I may have damage..my roots are extremely coarse compares to the ends. I don't think heat did it, I'm suspecting too much dying. I really don't wanna do big chop number 6 tho  








My ends have texture while the roots just frizz!!


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 21, 2013)

Noticed that my hair started snagging after dusting my ends so yesterday I prepoo'ed/detangled with TJNS condish in 6 sections, cleansed my scalp then did a light protein treatment with Ouidads 12 min deep treatment using heat. Rinsed then applied Organicals Deep conditioning creme for moisture. I styled my wash and go with GDLI and CDs Hair Milk on my ends and fluffed with Safflower Oil 

Last night I slept in a few pineapples which is my usual nighttime routine, this morning I re moisturized the areas that needed retouching with KCNT and Yellow Shea butter (aka African butter). Since my last PT was 2 months ago I'll do light pt's every 2 months going forth

Sent from my jacked  iPhone


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 21, 2013)

I got bored and dyed the front of my hair blue lol, will post pics after rinsing


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 21, 2013)

Checking in

I'm still on track for this year, but maybe in summer/fall instead of spring. No setbacks though, just recalculating 

My hair and scalp have been D-R-Y lately thanks to the cold weather and dry air. I've had to shampoo more often using Body Shop Ginger scalp care shampoo to stop the itchies, but it's harsher on my hair than my regular shampoo 

I've been really good with baggying this month so I'm trying to keep it up.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 21, 2013)

Went to buy a flat iron @ Ulta today. Bad customer service. I'll probably just go to Sally's for a Gold'n'Hot. I hope it works. I usually get a "fluffy" flatiron result and and I don't think it's my technique.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jan 22, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Lol Girrrrl the only advice I have for moisturizing in the winter months is stay up on DC, moisturizing, & sealing...then cover it with a wig!
> 
> My hair stays moisturized if it's covered and in a PS



Thanks ,I can admit I Been slacking on the m&s


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 23, 2013)

I washed and DC'd my hair last weekend and I was surprised by how close I am to APL now. I have about an inch and a half to go. If I reach and pass APL by our check in in March I'd cut back up to APL to freshen up my ends because they are on life support


----------



## EasypeaZee (Jan 23, 2013)

Guys I've been away for soooo long because of school and having two jobs  I'm getting closer and I'm really excited to get closer to my end goal of middle back length. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EasypeaZee (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi hi! I've been gone for so long! I've been so caught up with school and two jobs but I'm getting closer to my goal-- MBL 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 23, 2013)

Speaking of being bored...

I've wanted bangs with a blunt cut for a while...like years. I'm getting to the point where I think I'm going to do it. FLOTUS is my inspiration. I figure if I'm going to copy someone, why not her?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 23, 2013)

Results:

Ion Hard Water Shampoo
Aphogee Two Step Protein Packet
Beyond the Zone Turn It Up

View attachment 190961


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 23, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U Your hair is bouncy and full. Looks like you're almost there!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you. I got it trimmed after taking that picture. She didn't even have to take off much. Maybe ¼ inch? I thought it'd be much more. I'll have to take an "after" picture lol.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 24, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Results:
> 
> Ion Hard Water Shampoo
> Aphogee Two Step Protein Packet
> ...


 
You're a sneeze away!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, hun! Y'all got me all excited now lol. I was trying not to stalk the growth


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 25, 2013)

I did my wash, 2step, DC, my hair felt full and soft. I ised TJNS for my poo for first time . If only I had edges I would rock a fro. I got a sew-in after wiggin it for awhile.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 25, 2013)

Tell me why my lil brother over here trying to argue with me about hair talking bout water will dry my hair out so I should only use oils on my hair. this discussion is futile lol 0.o 

On another note my product addiction has been stopped cold turkey. I had to give all my hair products away during the move so until I get to a store I'm on a water & oil regimen only. :/ hopefully my hair will be cool for like a week


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 25, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Tell me why my lil brother over here trying to argue with me about hair talking bout water will dry my hair out so I should only use oils on my hair. this discussion is futile lol 0.o
> 
> On another note my product addiction has been stopped cold turkey. I had to give all my hair products away during the move so until I get to a store I'm on a water & oil regimen only. :/ hopefully my hair will be cool for like a week



Girl I "argued" with my cousin about whether leave-in conditioner would revert my hair. She ain't been natural since she was 10 but she's an expert now.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 26, 2013)

what makes chi think they can charge that much for a hair dryer? is the the life of the product that they are selling? i think i am going to get a 25 dollar tourmaline ceramic dryer and call it a day. i don't even know if they are really what they say they are, but i just need it to dry, right?


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 26, 2013)

Got my trim for the new year...less than 1/4 in....stylist says my hair is very healthy. Installing mini twists today.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 26, 2013)

i saw the big bottles of the new loreal ceramide shampoo and condistioner and... being a big hair care bottle addict... had to get them even if i don't like the product. i have high hopes, however.


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Current hair length :Shoulder length(line 2) I'm 2 inches away from APL...(APL is on line 4)
*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning : Relaxed-Texlaxed
*
*Goal Month: May 2013
*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: Cowashing daily, airdrying, bunning
*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Keeping my ends healthy and moisturized.
*
*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I went to the salon to get my hair straightened and clipped. I walked in with SL hair... Almost CBL...and walked out with Neck length hair. I'm not mad though. When she straightened it I had really terrible ends. It was BAD. I gave her to go ahead to cut of almost 3". I like the results. My hair looks and feels healthy and it's bouncy. 

It will take me a bit longer to reach my goal but I think if I take care of my hair I can still make it to APL this year.


----------



## yoli184 (Jan 26, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> Well I went to the salon to get my hair straightened and clipped. I walked in with SL hair... Almost CBL...and walked out with Neck length hair. I'm not mad though. When she straightened it I had really terrible ends. It was BAD. I gave her to go ahead to cut of almost 3". I like the results. My hair looks and feels healthy and it's bouncy.
> 
> It will take me a bit longer to reach my goal but I think if I take care of my hair I can still make it to APL this year.



Same happened to me. Went in for a touch up a week ago and decided to let her trim some of ( about an inch ). Better to get it over with now than later. Your hair will ultimately thank you for it !


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 26, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> Well I went to the salon to get my hair straightened and clipped. I walked in with SL hair... Almost CBL...and walked out with Neck length hair. I'm not mad though. When she straightened it I had really terrible ends. It was BAD. I gave her to go ahead to cut of almost 3". I like the results. My hair looks and feels healthy and it's bouncy.
> 
> It will take me a bit longer to reach my goal but I think if I take care of my hair I can still make it to APL this year.



That's fine. I was kinda expecting the same when I got my trim. As long as that damage is off, you'll fly thru APL.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok so this is my length now


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 26, 2013)

I TEXLAXED YESTERDAY AFTER BEING NATURAL FOR 3.5 years. 

The stylist (who is also my friend of several years) used Design Essentials regular strength relaxer and left it in for about 12-14 minutes. No relaxer was used on my edges or my extremely fine nape area.

My hair is still big and full of texture.. I was going for more detangling ease and manageability. 
From what I remember post relaxer rinse out, I'm more of a 4a now.. def not a type 3 anything, (which is not what I was going for anyway).

After the texlax I got a round brush blowout, a nice shaped up cut and then flat twisted.

I left the flat twists in until I went out Friday night. Then before bed I moisturized/ sealed then did 8 braids and used perm rods on the ends of each braid.

I'm back at SL..  but I like it. With the flat twistout, it looks like I am NL.. but you know its an illusion.

I plan on going back in 14-16 weeks.

2013 the year of the new newwwww !!!!!!!!!  I am looking forward on still reaching my December 2013 goals. My terms. My 

way.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Jan 26, 2013)

Pre poo'ed with a TJNS with Sesame oil mixed, washed with Jasons Jojoba, DC'ed with a mixture of Sesame, Safflower, and Coconut oil, Yellow Shea Butter, honey, Rhassoul clay, and Organicals deep conditioning creme (my hair LOVED it) and focused on my roots since they've gotten poofy lately. Styled my wash and go (which I am stretching with pineapples after 100% air dried) with GDLI and a little bit of Original Moxies everyday leave in. I'll be doing the DC mix for my roots every other week


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 27, 2013)

Very cute hair, ladies!!


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 27, 2013)

Took my braids down. I need a trim. I don't even think I should braid it back up until I get a trim... but! i don't know what to do to get away from strands having a length of their own, because when I do get a trim, they continue this way... maybe i should just do a light trim on my own and continue growing until I can have the almost 8 sections of different lengths cut into just 2 or 3 layers.....yea. i'll just continue with that plan.


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 27, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> what makes chi think they can charge that much for a hair dryer? is the the life of the product that they are selling? i think i am going to get a 25 dollar tourmaline ceramic dryer and call it a day. i don't even know if they are really what they say they are, but i just need it to dry, right?



I don't know where you live, but you can sometimes find a CHI blow dryer at TJ Maxx or Marshalls for around $40.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 27, 2013)

nemi95... these things are like 100 here. haven't tried TJ Maxx, though. Thank youu!! I'll go there. I didn't think about that.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 27, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Same happened to me. Went in for a touch up a week ago and decided to let her trim some of ( about an inch ). *Better to get it over with now than later.* Your hair will ultimately thank you for it !


definitely! 


BEAUTYU2U said:


> That's fine. I was kinda expecting the same when I got my trim. *As long as that damage is off, you'll fly thru APL*.


I hope so.
I'll continue going to this stylist too. I had a good experience with her... she handled my hair with care, no pulling and tugging, she asked questions before she did anything. My hair straightened very easily too. One pass with the nano iron and it was straight. Then she did the trim and went back to bump the ends with a chi iron.


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 27, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> Well I went to the salon to get my hair straightened and clipped. I walked in with SL hair... Almost CBL...and walked out with Neck length hair. I'm not mad though. When she straightened it I had really terrible ends. It was BAD. I gave her to go ahead to cut of almost 3". I like the results. My hair looks and feels healthy and it's bouncy.
> 
> It will take me a bit longer to reach my goal but I think if I take care of my hair I can still make it to APL this year.



I was like this in August...minor setback but hair is very healthy now. This simply calmed my obsession with growth/length.


----------



## grownupnai (Jan 27, 2013)

Dear Buddies,

I've been still on track. Got a touch up on the 9th of January and will get another touch up in May. I had about a 1/2 trimmed off but I'm still at Shoulder length. My trim set me back about a 1 to 1 1/2 months growth. This means that if I trim 1/2 in every 4 months I'll retain 1 1/2 inches of growth. That's 4 1/2inches in one year. 4 1/2 inches will get me where I want to be in December with blunt ends and fuller hair.  I'm okay with that. My protective styles are a bit boring lately but I'm so busy(lazy) that it doesn't really matter.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 27, 2013)

took my braids down. washed and conditioned with my new Loreal ceramide products. that went ok. blew it out to trim it. i did a good job with my trim i think. i'm dealing with my hair in sections, so it isn't even but when it grows out enough, i'm going to have it cut into an apple cut (that's what i call the shape at least).

I don't know what I want to do with it now. keeping it out this week, though. I am seriously considering keeping it out and/or half wigs instead of braiding it back up as i initially planned to do. I want to be able to co-wash, dc, and especially seal and cater to my ends.

I've learned I'm rough with my hair. I need to get a seemless comb and a denman brush for detangling (but take out a lot of those teeth). Also, I need to really moisturize before I detangle and put it in neater sections because I kept snapping strands that should have been in other sections.

I am looking for half-wigs now. I don't know what I'm going to do, though. I may braid it back up, I may not.


----------



## Deziyah (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey ladies,

Took my twists out this weekend... Only been in for about 7 weeks.... Had a good amount of new growth but hella shedding and one freaking ss knot that I could not get out for the life of me so I had to cut it.  

I cannot WAIT to be fully natural and today REALLY made me want to BC but I held back.... DO not want to flunk out of my first challenge.... Not sure if I will put in any more twists/braids... I will just maintain with bantu knot outs, twist outs, roller sets etc.... Looking forward to seeing my progress as well as the rest of you ladies the end of march


----------



## 2bgorg (Jan 28, 2013)

hello all, newbie here and i wanna join this challenge

I currently claim SHOULDER LENGTH, although my hair is not SL all around.
I am relaxed and my goal month is the end of the year (i need all the time i can get, never been APL before).

my reggie right now is simple.

WASH:
wash whenever i feel like, anywhere from a couple days a week to every 2 weeks.
i use NOTHING BUT CLEANSING CONDITIONER from sally's (it's ok, it's my first cleansing con and it's obviously better than a regular con as it doesn't strip as much.  when it's done i'll try the AS I AM COCONUT COWASH).

CONDITION:
i just ordered SALERM WHEAT GERM CONDITIONING TREATMENT and hopefully i will be using that (fingers crossed since i bought the liter tub)

MOISTURIZE:
this is where i'm totally utterly completely impressed!! im so so so glad i found this product, because it's been YEARS since i tried this healthy hair journey and nothing came of it, because my hair is super dry.  NOTHING and i do mean nothing else worked! (trust i've tried it ALL).  anyways the product is SALERM 21 B5 LEAVE IN

i'll try to post a pic of my hair some time later


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome! 2bgorg


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 29, 2013)

BTW, I had an extremely short lived hair diva moment yesterday. When I left the house to go to work ... it was fog/mist city. *sighs, pours likka*


----------



## Luckyladyj (Jan 29, 2013)

I am currently on the SL 2013 challenge and i hope to reach it by May/June this year.I am joining this challenge and hope to reach there by Dec 2013.I am a newbie and still a little confused about some terms etc and finding the right routine.So far I have noticed my hair has become thicker and seems less dry.I realy would like to be APL by Dec 2013 tht would be my Xmas present to myself.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jan 29, 2013)

^ Don't be afraid to ask us any "dumb" questions about different terms and thangs! We're here for each other. Welcome!


----------



## AmethystLily (Jan 30, 2013)

*Current hair length*
Collarbone length

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Natural

*Goal Month*
I'll give myself until the end of this year. 

*Current Reggie and styling choices*
I wear my hair in mini-twists (no extentions) and tie them into a ballerina bun. 1-3 times a week I wash while in twists, and every two weeks I redo them.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
1. I wish to find a good moisturizer. 
2. I'm going to dust regularly to eliminate split ends. 
3. I may start wearing a fashionable headscarf. 
4. I'm trying to develop a healthier diet, exercise more often, and establish a better nighttime sleep routine. This is for my overall health, as well as hair health.

*Post a beginning picture*
Starting point: 1/29/13


----------



## JosieLynn (Jan 30, 2013)

So i'm a little late joining but I could def used the added advice and encouragement, so here it goes!

Current hair length:
approx. 7-7 1/2 in which is a little past my collarbone

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning~All natural for 30 months now!

Goal Month:
I've got a short torso so I don't think it will take my very long actually to reach APL so I'm going to make my goal month the first check in, March or at least by mid-April, I have a wedding i'm in so my hair will be out for that

Current Reggie and styling choices:
Currently I am protective styling with Havana twists that I plan to keep in until the end of March. I wash my hair every week with Kimmaytube's new haircare line and with the twists in I plan to forego shampoo and just co-wash unless it feels especially dirty. Also twice a week I spray my twists with a Argan oil leave-in moisturizer and apply castor oil to my edges

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: 
I am hoping that with the protective styling I will be able to retain more length and see a difference from my usual routine.


----------



## grownupnai (Jan 30, 2013)

I Thought I would post these photos to the board to remember where I was in November 11, and how I was able to make my goal by Nov 12. Let's grow Ladies!
P.s. Excuse the office in pic #2. We were renovating the apt.


----------



## Deziyah (Jan 30, 2013)

grownupnai said:


> I Thought I would post these photos to the board to remember where I was in November 11, and how I was able to make my goal by Nov 12. Let's grow Ladies!
> P.s. Excuse the office in pic #2. We were renovating the apt.



Congrats on your growth! You are an inspiration... I've been transitioning for a lil over 6 months and it gets tough but I know I can do it!! Sometimes I feel like jus chopping it off but I want to give myself 2 yr before I bc.... Keep up the good work you'll be done with this challenge in no time!!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 30, 2013)

Last night was my first night not re-braiding and flexi rodding my newly texlaxed hair.

I have been wearing my flat twist out in a bun since Monday. I need to wash, but I am trying to hold out until Friday when I have some time.

To keep manipulation to a minimum, I will only be washing on Fridays and then flat twisting or braiding.. then wearing it out until it can no longer be down (probably 3 days), then bunning until my next wash.

I will not be rebraiding after the initial style.


Here is my hair from this morning (the picture shows how my edges did not get any relaxer on them lol):


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 30, 2013)

i've been looking for half wigs this week. still haven't really made a decision, but i think i want "Vanessa Express Synthetic Half Wig - LA Cabby".. i'm like the only one who still wears half wigs, but i hate hate hate lace fronts, and i don't keep up with wigs enough to spend more than like 30.00 on one. so. synthetic half wig it is. i'll probably have to buy one every month until june, but oh well. 

idk.

ETA: this summer, though, i'm putting in havana twists. i think they are adorable but we'll see how i look in them. plan to keep them from june to august


----------



## Deziyah (Jan 31, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> i've been looking for half wigs this week. still haven't really made a decision, but i think i want "Vanessa Express Synthetic Half Wig - LA Cabby".. i'm like the only one who still wears half wigs, but i hate hate hate lace fronts, and i don't keep up with wigs enough to spend more than like 30.00 on one. so. synthetic half wig it is. i'll probably have to buy one every month until june, but oh well.
> 
> idk.
> 
> ETA: this summer, though, i'm putting in havana twists. i think they are adorable but we'll see how i look in them. plan to keep them from june to august


 
Those harvana twists are nice!! I am tempted but not sure... make sure you post pics!


----------



## macheriemedusa (Jan 31, 2013)

Okay,now might be a good time to put the braids in. My hair is breaking in this awful weather. Ran my hands through my twisted ends which i had braided together...and the ends literally broke off. Scared the crap outta me. I'm still looking for a good daily moisturiser/spritz for the winter, as nothing seems to work for my hair in winter . I'd appreciate it if anyone has any suggestions. 

PS I live in Dublin, Ireland so don't have access to as many products as my counterparts in the states


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 31, 2013)

Just put in mini twists!


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 31, 2013)

fiiinally bought a wig. i got BeShe Drew in 1B/30... i reeeally hope i like the blend because it is not something i usually get, but i wanted something a little bit different and it looked like i would like it from the videos. i'm pretty excited. i've seen this one before, but i must not have really pay attention to it because i finally see that it is sooo nice. i plan on cutting her down a little and following the instructions for the hairline in bridezillamartina's video. i havent heard people say they've had to glue her down or anything, and i don't plan on it. i hope i like it. 

right now, i'm keeping my hair in a bantu knot out. it's pinned up. i've kept it like this for two days now. earlier in the week i had a braid out pinned up and a french braid halo. i've braided the front tonight instead of redoing the bantu knots tonight. i hope this makes it look a bit fresher when i pin it up tomorrow. 

my hair last year was shorter than this year, but my bantu knots are shorter this year. idk. i cut a lot of my texlaxed ends off during my recent end clip and throughout the year last year, i guess it has been getting clipped as well. idk if that could be why. i really think i did a good job with this recent clip. 

my hair is nice and moisturized. i put conditioner on it when i did the braid out earlier this week. i've been misting it with water since then and it really works well doing this. it just rewets the conditioner already on it. i like doing it like this versus using more conditioner each time i think i need to re-moisturize. misting also helps the bantu knots set, but dry by the morning. the braid out i did was too wet. i did it right after washing my hair. i'll have to try it again. 

so.. i reeeally hope i love this drew. i plan to keep my hair well moisturized and braided under her. i wonder if i will like to wear her at least for the next two months, but it would be great to wear her for four. i don't know if i have the attention span for it, but i've been doing box braids for a shocking amount of time, so who knows. 

i'll have to deep condition my hair twice a week. i'll keep a little conditioner in it and spray with water for moisture in between DCs. when i go to the gym, i'm going to wear my own hair in a twist halo most likely because it is quick and easy. 

idk if i've mentioned it, but this summer, i plan on havana twists. after the summer... idk. i want to have something planned. idk if i would like to wear drew more or if i would be onto the next one. i think this plan is great so far, because i didn't want heat but once this year and i have technically taken that when i blew out my hair to give it a trim... idk if that should count, but technically it does.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Feb 1, 2013)

^ Um, pictures, ma'am?!  I wanna see the wig.


----------



## Bluebunni (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been lurking the forums for a while and decided to join today!  A little about my hair, it's currently at neck length which is the shortest it's probably ever been. It used to be SL and before that pass shoulder but I never properly took care of it and experienced a lot of breakage and now it's reduced to NL. I would love to be APL in 2013, but if it doesn't happen I'm totally ok with that. Healthy hair is the most important thing to me at the moment. 

Current hair length:Neck length :nono
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning Natural who straightens
Goal Month: End Of July, but at the latest November
Current Reggie and styling choices:Still trying to figure it out 
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: Moisturizing and sealing every other day, sealing my ends every day with coconut or olive oil because they need it bad. Trying more protective styles and trying more hairstyles in general. 
Post a beginning picture: ( I suck at taking pictures of my hair so forgive my crappy pic)


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello ladies, 

Its been awhile, sorry, ive been slacking on my posting. I took NikkiQ's advice from the last APL challenge and have been braiding my hair and wearing a wig over my braids. Ive noticed alot of growth, not sure how much, I haven't measured my hair in awhile. At first I was twisting, wearing a wig over it for a week and then wear it out. I love trader joes conditioner ive been puting it on as a leave in for twist outs. Lately ive just been braiding cillies and leaving them under my wig for 6wks, during that time Ive been washing, and dcing my hair. Ive found it better to braid my hair instead of twisting it when leaving it for weeks at a time. I get way less tangles. 

I know im gonna need a trim, ive been wanting to straighten my hair so bad but im so afraid of heat damage.

HHG

Ive also been slacking on my regimen, and taking the biotin and msm. But still taking my vitamins everyday. Ill try to post pics later.


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 1, 2013)

Delete..

...


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 1, 2013)

:welcome3:to the forum Bluebunni!!!!!


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok, so I need to get back on the hair bandwagon and get myself together. APL here I come 

*Current hair length*:Shoulder with layers
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*: Natural
*Goal Month*:June/July
*Current Reggie and styling choices*:
Bunning and PS for 100% of the time
poo/condish 3xs a week
DC once every 2 weeks
and... Idk what else
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*: No heat

I must stay strong

Pic in siggy


----------



## Nat1984 (Feb 2, 2013)

Lurker checking in  

Just went for a touchup today, see attached photos - Ladies, be honest, do you think I can claim APL yet? I feel like I'm close, but not quite there yet.......


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nat1984-
You look APL to me.
Next stop Full APL then BSL.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## OceanEyes (Feb 2, 2013)

I did a pre-poo w/ olive oil and TRESemme Naturals nourishing moisture conditioner and oiled my scalp w/my sulfur mix, left in overnight. In the morning, I deep conditioned w/Elasta soy deep conditioner, co-washed w/the same conditioner used to pre-poo. I applied Giovanni Hair Care direct leave-in, Elasta olive oil & mango butter moisturizer, and almond oil to seal.

My hair feels really nice.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Checking in: Still protective styling and being consistent with Dcing, moisturizing and sealing. Today I clarified and did an hour long moisture DC with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful dcer. I've been wearing my hair in Celies under a satin cap and beanie. Now, I will switch it up and bun for the next couple weeks. Then I will probably do some smallish braids and hope they last for about four weeks.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nat1984, you look APL to me. The rest of your hair in the back will be there in no time.


----------



## Nat1984 (Feb 3, 2013)

Froreal3 and yaya24 - thanks ladies!!! I guess slowly but surely my hair is getting there!


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm adding more HOTs to my regimen to keep my scalp healthy.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Feb 3, 2013)

^ They feel amazing and it's helped me tremendously this winter.


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 3, 2013)

Nat1984 said:


> Lurker checking in
> 
> Just went for a touchup today, see attached photos - Ladies, be honest, do you think I can claim APL yet? I feel like I'm close, but not quite there yet.......



claim it, u're there!


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 3, 2013)

Checking in on this thread: I am still protective styling, stretching my relaxers, and making progress. I am hopeful that I will reach APL by late summer.


----------



## Hairtender (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Ladies, checking from a long drought...it's been awhile. My ends have been breaking so I'm trying to figure it out...thought I was doing good too. However I was co-washing a lot last week so a lot of manipulation. I'm trying to listen to my hair.

Which is saying, No more co-washing!


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have decided to revamp my regimen to get back on using my steamer regularly. 

My new gameplan is to steam at least 2xs a week (Tuesdays and Saturdays) depending on how I feel I might add a 3rd day (Thursday) to the regimen.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 4, 2013)

My hair is growing like a weed! I wanted to straighten it for my putting on rank ceremony this weekend, but I wanna wait it out so it can be a big surprise. Instead, I might just rollerset it and flat iron my roots since I would just put it in a bun anyways. 

I didn't notice until this morning, it was too cold for me to cowash so I put some Giovanni leave in and an oil mix with some water and brushed out my hair...lawd I actually had a pretty big puff. Took a lot of willpower not to go to work with that fluff ball. And a lot of hair spray to get it into a bun.  I'm just happy to see progress. I think I'll put it down to silica supplements, cowashing and having a lot of protien in my diet. I think I'll be APL by late summer or early fall, and since my bra isn't much lower, BSL will only be an inch or two away from it. Just praying that terminal length doesn't exist!!


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 4, 2013)

After 14 months, I've finally mustered up the courage to relax my hair again. I gave my hair a long break after a huge setback last year that took me from BSL/MBL to 3 or so inches past SL. I'm about an 1.5" inches or less to APL but I will prob cut a couple of inches off after my relaxer Sat. 

Hopefully I'll make APL by late summer/early fall.


----------



## OceanEyes (Feb 4, 2013)

pearlific1

Good luck w/the relaxer!


----------



## Hairtender (Feb 4, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> After 14 months, I've finally mustered up the courage to relax my hair again.



What was your regimen with 14 months new growth? My longest stretch is 5 months.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 5, 2013)

OceanEyes said:


> @pearlific1
> 
> Good luck w/the relaxer!


 
Thank you! I'm done with stylists so I will be attempting to texlax my own hair. 



Hairtender said:


> What was your regimen with 14 months new growth? My longest stretch is 5 months.


 
Hairtender

Girrrrl, my entire head looks natural  I make sure to shampoo and DC weekly, alternating protein and moisture. My hair is fine so it tangles and breaks easily therefore I have to make sure to do a hardcore protein treatment every 6 weeks and wash in sections. I think the key to long stretches is little to no manipulation and making sure you detangle well (I lost a ton of hair during the first 7 months because I wasn't doing a good detangling and my hair was still suffering from heat damage). Wash day is the only time I touch my hair now and after I'm finish DCing, I lightly air dry, add a leave in, topped with a creamy moisturizer and then seal with a heavy oil. I gel my hair into a top knot then cover it with a phony pony (a afro puff) or throw on a wig and I'm good to go for the week.


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about doing a cassia gloss tomorrow with Greek yogurt, honey and olive oil.


----------



## lollikd (Feb 6, 2013)

Very new at this (this is my 2nd post) but I'm jumping in with all my awkwardness.

*1. Current hair length *
SL at nape, EL at crown
*2. Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning *
relaxed or possibly texlaxed(?) -last relaxer jan 17 '13
*3. Goal Month *
June SL crown, Dec APL nape
*4. Current Reggie and styling choices *
vitamins, plaits under wig, DC 2wks, relaxer 10 wks, daily moisturizing
leave-in
-triple moisture silk touch leave in cream
-chi keratin anti snap
-oil blend
deep co
-albrey honeysuckle rose
-mizani moisturefuse
-redken extreme cat protein reconstructor
cowash
-redken extreme conditioner
*5. What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *
Hoping to perfect my regimen and get products that work for me. Also going to try washing while my hair is still braided. Still trying to figure out the pros vs cons of that.
*6. Post a beginning picture *
Only ones I have as of now:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=9339&pictureid=120985 (Sept airdry)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=9339&pictureid=120993 (Jan 1 unplaited)


----------



## msmarc1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I recently straightened my hair and here are the results.


----------



## Kb3auty (Feb 6, 2013)

msmarc1 said:


> I recently straightened my hair and here are the results.



You are so close to apl


----------



## msmarc1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Kb3auty said:


> You are so close to apl


 

Thanks.  I hope to be at apl by May.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Feb 6, 2013)

I just notice I don't get my 1/2 a inch until the last week in a full month up till a week into a new month,kind of surprising because I thought my hair grows every 3 weeks o well at least im getting my 1/2 a inch.


----------



## 2bgorg (Feb 6, 2013)

so, i had to shave a small patch in my crown (probably the area of a quarter, but not quarter shaped), because for years now it's not been growing, it was like 5 mm long.  hopefully it'll grow and i won't be walking around with a shaved patch forever, lol.

also i finally received the salerm wheat germ conditioner and unfortunately i don't like it...i'm sad, cause i love love love leave in conditioner and i bought the liter tub.  i guess i'm still in search of my holy grail conditioner.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 7, 2013)

2bgorg said:


> so, i had to shave a small patch in my crown (probably the area of a quarter, but not quarter shaped), because for years now it's not been growing, it was like 5 mm long. hopefully it'll grow and i won't be walking around with a shaved patch forever, lol.
> 
> also i finally received the salerm wheat germ conditioner and unfortunately i don't like it...i'm sad, cause i love love love leave in conditioner and i bought the liter tub. i guess i'm still in search of my holy grail conditioner.


 
2bgorg

Was it actually not growing or just breaking off so fast it seemed it wasn't growing?


----------



## Deziyah (Feb 7, 2013)

msmarc1 said:


> I recently straightened my hair and here are the results.


 
Looks like you will be graduating from this challenge real soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deziyah (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey ladies,

Checking in..... I never really cowash, I think I did it one or twice throuhgout my journey but my hair hasn't been acting right lately since I hit the 6 month mark so I decided to give it a try..... So far my hair likes it... I say like and not love because I want to keep doing it consistently to make sure.... I used Dove Intesive Repair for Dry & Damaged hair (blue label) and i had sooo much slip, it made detangling a BREEZE for the first time......

Even though that part went well I have a question (hopefully not too dumb of a question) that I was hoping someone could help with.. I believe my new growth is 4b and I need to know how can I tell if its is truly moisturized.... This time after I co-washed I put in my leave in,did a bantu knot out with Aloe vera gel & JC Nourish & shine.... when taking down I used my oil mix (CO, Jojoba Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Castor Oil, and Eucalyptus oil).... it looked ok not dry but not moisturized IMO, but when I just looked in the mirror now it looks like a dry fuzzy mess..... When feeling my hair,it feels soft and not like a brillo pad, but it doesn't have that moistruized feel.... I have read that sometimes we may think our hair is dry when it really isn't so Iwas hoping some other 4b's out there could give a sista some pointers.....

TIA


----------



## 2bgorg (Feb 7, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> 2bgorg
> 
> Was it actually not growing or just breaking off so fast it seemed it wasn't growing?



i'm not sure...i'm assuming it was growing but breaking off fast for some reason.  that's why i shaved it off in case it was due to splits in the hair,  also the area immediately surrounding it (the bad patch) was shorter than the rest and i cut off, like, an inch and now it's growing.

i think i need a heavy duty protein treatment cause i have lots of splits (ends and mid shaft) but i'm waiting for my eval from komaza before i do anything...i'm scared.  I told my bf they'll probably tell me "giiiiirl, you a lost cause" lol and tell me to cut it all.  he say h**l no, lol.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Feb 7, 2013)

Deziyah said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Checking in..... I never really cowash, I think I did it one or twice throuhgout my journey but my hair hasn't been acting right lately since I hit the 6 month mark so I decided to give it a try..... So far my hair likes it... I say like and not love because I want to keep doing it consistently to make sure.... I used Dove Intesive Repair for Dry & Damaged hair (blue label) and i had sooo much slip, it made detangling a BREEZE for the first time......
> 
> ...



My idea of moisturized changed after i found my baby daddy joico moisture recovery conditioner ohh girl its so soft i almost died but before that my hair was doing just fine well taken care of with dc so it depends on your hair and your products


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 8, 2013)

I plan on going to stylist to straighten again this Saturday. I did 2 weeks ago and I liked the results. I wore my hair straight for 5 days then I cowshed and put in 2 French braids and wigged it for the next week +

I think I'll straighten every 2 weeks to see if that helps with retaining growth.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 8, 2013)

2bgorg said:


> i think i need a heavy duty protein treatment cause i have lots of splits (ends and mid shaft) but i'm waiting for my eval from komaza before i do anything...i'm scared. I told my bf they'll probably tell me "giiiiirl, you a lost cause" lol and tell me to cut it all. he say h**l no, lol.


 
lol If you have splits--especially mid shaft ones, a protein treatment won't do much for your hair. The only remedy for splits is a good trim.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Last night I did a length check without using heat. I think I made APL...Yes/No? :scratchch

I guess it doesn't really matter since I'm getting 2"-3" cut off tomorrow with my relaxer. I'll still be on the quest for APL  Hopefully I'll be back by August.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 8, 2013)

pearlific1 You look APL! Why are you trimming?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> @pearlific1 You look APL! Why are you trimming?


 
Froreal3 I'm doing a major trim because of the 2 setbacks I had last year. One was a due to a horrible detangling session after removing braids and the other was due to a stylist who attempted to relax my hair had no idea what she was doing. My hair ended up severely breaking off afterwards. I have areas in my head that are completely natural because the hair broke at the demarcation line.  Although I've had 2 trims since then, I'm still not happy with my hair. Sooooo, I'm just going to trim until my hair gets itself together.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 8, 2013)

pearlific1 with healthier ends, you'll be back Apl much faster than thid time.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Deziyah (Feb 8, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> My idea of moisturized changed after i found my baby daddy joico moisture recovery conditioner ohh girl its so soft i almost died but before that my hair was doing just fine well taken care of with dc so it depends on your hair and your products


 
I have been reading others in the forum talking about that conditioner and love it... I was also looking at using the Roux porosity control too but I think I will go with the joico and try that for now and see how it goes..... Thank you beautyintheyes!!


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> @pearlific1 with healthier ends, you'll be back Apl much faster than thid time.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


 
I sure hope so. I'm ready to get my swang on!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 8, 2013)

I know that's right!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2013)

msmarc1 said:


> I recently straightened my hair and here are the results.


 
Lookin' good msmarc1. You are indeed almost there.


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about doing a jet black semi permanent color this weekend. Anyone have any favorite brands, techniques or suggestions for me?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Feb 8, 2013)

^ I've been on the pipe (read: hair dye) for four years now but maybe the other ladies have suggestions.


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Ladies, I haven't checked in for a while but wanted to provide an update since I took my hair out of my protective style last night and got it trimmed and flat ironed today. Just wanted to share my results its been over a year since my last trim but I didn't need to have too much taken off. My stylist took better pictures than my SO did, but I don't have her pics just yet. Anyway, the thumbnail below is where my hair currently stands. Hopefully, I can still achieve arm pit length by the end of the year. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 9, 2013)

gonnabme1st

Your ends are lovely!!!


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok. I tried to catch up with all the posts since my last post, but since everyone has been doing such a great job with update, reading all the posts is taking me forever.

FINALLY got my drew in. I love her. I have not worn her yet. I got it late because i missed a number on my address. I emailed and they shipped it to the correct address after the weekend. 

i wore my hair out this week. it was ok for the first couple of days but today it looked a hot mess. it shrinks up so much i can do little with it right now. i didn't feel like bantu knot or anything yesterday... still healthy.

so... got a mannekin head today. i plan on cutting her a little and fixing the hair line. it is a lacefront. i LOVE the color. i separated the light colored curls so they werent too brassy and fake looking. it is awesome. can't wait to wear it. i wish i bought like three more. 

WILL post pics. I can almost promise lol. i haven't worn it and just got it like yesterday, which is why there are not pics yet.... i should take before pics too maybe. idk.


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Feb 9, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> gonnabme1st
> 
> Your ends are lovely!!!



Thank you soooo much for saying that Pearlific!

I'm sooo excited about the progress and cut. I was nervous about how much would need to come off, in the end my stylist/hair guru only takes off exactly enough and no more. She is all about retention. So I'm grateful.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 9, 2013)

gonnabme1st said:


> Hi Ladies, I haven't checked in for a while but wanted to provide an update since I took my hair out of my protective style last night and got it trimmed and flat ironed today. Just wanted to share my results its been over a year since my last trim but I didn't need to have too much taken off. My stylist took better pictures than my SO did, but I don't have her pics just yet. Anyway, the thumbnail below is where my hair currently stands. Hopefully, I can still achieve arm pit length by the end of the year. Keeping my fingers crossed.



 You will definitely reach armpit before year end. I love the thickness of your hair, .


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 9, 2013)

I haven't checked in for a while. Just wanted to stop by and say hi and that I have been following my regimen but getting tired of wearing wigs. I'm still hoping to be APL by June/July, . I will know when I do a length check at the end of March.


----------



## 4changeisgood2 (Feb 9, 2013)

alanaturelle said:


> You will definitely reach armpit before year end. I love the thickness of your hair, .



Thanks soooooo much alanaturelle! Never in my life before the last 2 years expected anyone in the world ever to compliment MY hair. Thank you so much. 

And I certainly hope so! I really want to reach that goal. I'll be taking a little break from my protective styles (weaves) for a couple weeks or so. So I'm a little nervous. I plan to wear it down to work on Monday then bun, bun, bun. Twist out in a bun, everything in a a bun, whatever it takes to keep this hair on my head. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## OceanEyes (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm due for a trim tomorrow for general maintenance but last night I noticed some crazy split-ends which were probably due to me brushing my hair (I haven't in several months but restarted a week ago to smooth back my hair). Lesson learned. I'm probably trim off a little each month from now on.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 9, 2013)

Planning on doing an overnight senna tonight after shampooing.


----------



## Chiicky (Feb 10, 2013)

*Current hair length:* SL
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* Relaxed
*Goal month:* July
*Current Reggie and styling choices:*  Thats the problem none.
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? * Daily m/s, 1x week protein treatment, 1x week dc, 2x week co wash. And the major point more protective styles (buns, braids).             Pic later tonight


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope everyone had a great hair weekend. I had intended to relax my hair but i ended up texlaxing instead. Holy crap! I love the fullness and looser coils. It had been 14 months of shampooing and conditioning and hiding. I had no idea how much hair was on my head because of shrinkage. I still have 5" or so of heat damaged straight relaxed hair that I will gradually trim off this year and next year. I was about 2" below APL after my texlax but after my trim, I'm about 2" above it. I was so excited over how easy it was to detangle my hair. The only thing I'm worried about now would be managing 3 textures. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## OceanEyes (Feb 11, 2013)

Last night I detangled, trimmed, and moisturized w/AVJ and sealed w/coconut oil. 

After completing each section, I twisted the hair into a bantu knot. This morning when I unrivaled the knots, my hair was still juicy (this usually only happens when I put my hair in some sort of twists, never w/buns). Anyway, I put the hair in a bun and I like the texture the bantu knots created. 

I think I'll stretch this way whenever I want to style my hair in a bun from now on to retain the moisture I put in


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Chiicky said:


> *Current hair length:* SL
> *Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* Relaxed
> *Goal month:* July
> *Current Reggie and styling choices:* Thats the problem none.
> *What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? *Daily m/s, 1x week protein treatment, 1x week dc, 2x week co wash. And the major point more protective styles (buns, braids). Pic later tonight


 
Chiicky What type of protein will you be using weekly? Oh, and... :welcome3:


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 11, 2013)

At salon right now getting a DC then straighten. I need to braid my hair though. I'm starting boot camp tomorrow and I'll be doing that for eight weeks so I'll have to tweak my reggie to suit.


----------



## lollikd (Feb 11, 2013)

*Overnight DC:*
redken extreme cat
silicon mix
castor oil, olive oil, & wheat germ oil
kept plaited in a shower cap under a satin cap till morning

*Morning:*
onion & garlic juice on edges for the trauma spots for an hour
suave anti-dandruff nourishing coconut & shea butter shampoo (gotta use it up)
redken extreme conditioner
redken anti-snap
chi keratin mist
nexxus humectress moisturizing leave-in spray
plaits to ps
oil blend
ors carrot oil on front edges


today was protein and my hair feels 10x stronger. there's still some shedding but ...patience. 

i know i can make apl by june but i want it to be healthy apl instead of uneven lengths, shedding, and bald spots.


----------



## Satchmo (Feb 13, 2013)

Just checking in- did my weekly wash yesterday

Prepoo-ed with Philip Kingsley elasticizer extreme
Washed with Schwarzkopf Bonacure Moisture Kick shampoo
DC with Aubrey organics GBP conditioner
Conditioned with Aubrey organics white camellia conditioner
Air-dried and then M&S with herbal essences ltr leave in conditioner and almond oil
Also moisturised my scalp with almond oil. Going to use JBCO and mn this week instead of this
Happy hair growing guys!


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 13, 2013)

Checking in to say that I have been sticking to my routine. At one point, I was tired of wearing wigs but that's when beanies are my BFFs. But I'm back to wigging this week. I think I needed the mini-break, lol.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for checking in, ladies!


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 13, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> At salon right now getting a DC then straighten. I need to braid my hair though. I'm starting boot camp tomorrow and I'll be doing that for eight weeks so I'll have to tweak my reggie to suit.



FemmeCreole Good luck in bootcamp! Which branch are you going into? 

And thank you for serving.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 13, 2013)

Checking in....haven't straightened my hair at all so far for 2013. I'v found a lot of ways to deal with my curls... henna and coconut milk definitely get thumbs up as conditioners. Also, hot oil treatments with olive oil work miracles. 

It seems I have maybe 2 and a half or perhaps three more inches til APL. I keep stretching the hair behind my ear to check. I needa just stop looking! I've been thinking of getting a sew in but I just can't... I like wetting my hair every morning and I'm really trying to get used to my texture to the point that I can do a wash-n-go and feel totally confident.

My regi is just cowash in the morning, flip it upside and tie it in a top knot. Life is easy.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 13, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> FemmeCreole Good luck in bootcamp! Which branch are you going into?
> 
> And thank you for serving.




no no no... not that boot camp....I'm doing bootcamp at my gym!!


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 13, 2013)

Checking in-

I plan on washing Saturday night.
My last wash was this past Monday.

I need to buy some ORS creamy aloe shampoo as a weekly chelating/clarifying shampoo since I'm using Aussie Deeep conditioner and silicon mix conditioners and both have silicones in them.

My hair has been in a braided out bun-protective style since my wash.
I don't plan on doing anything with it until Saturday..


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 13, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> no no no... not that boot camp....I'm doing bootcamp at my gym!!



Lolol that was funny.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 13, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> no no no... not that boot camp....I'm doing bootcamp at my gym!!



 I'm so slow. Lol!!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 13, 2013)

Join the Challenge 

*Current hair length*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
*Goal Month*
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
*Post a beginning picture*


*1. Somewhere between SL & APL. I hardly ever get trims....so I know I have jagged ends somewhere between the two. I would be surprised if I have strands at both lengths.*

*2. Relaxed - Textured. I use to texlax but I realized my relaxer doesn't relax my hair bone straight regardless. I keep my texture.*

*3. Full APL - June 2013*

*4. Buns w/ Banana Clips - silicone free products, pure oils, homemade products (flaxseed gel, pH balance concoctions). 
*
*5. My styling/detangling choices. I get tons of ssk's. 
*
*6. I don't have a length shot but my signature is where I was in 2010 and I'm close to it but I know I have split/damaged ends*


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 14, 2013)

Since I didn't want to take a chance on having a hair setback, I've decided to do a henna and indigo application tomorrow so I can achieve jet black hair without chemicals. If I get a chance I will post pre and post pictures.


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 15, 2013)

Checking in. Doing well retaining so far with p/sing/cowashing and moisturizing. Almost a inch to one and a half inch away from CBL on longest layers. Hoping to get there by August!


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 15, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Checking in. Doing well retaining so far with p/sing/cowashing and moisturizing. Almost a inch to one and a half inch away from CBL on longest layers. Hoping to get there by August!



Keep up the great work! You'll be APL before you know it!


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 16, 2013)

Bought a new wig online today. Freetress Estelle in 1b/30. I still can't get a good pic in this Drew. It looks ok, but I can't capture it well. I don't know. I am going to push it to the side and wait for my new Estelle. 

Plan on going red (wigs of course) for the summer with Misso and then 1b/burgundy for the fall with a Nix Nox wig. I'm kind of excited! 

Going to cowash the other side of my hair and french braid it back. I'm so lazy that i do half on one day and the other half a few days later. Lol. It takes me so long to do the whole head, so this is easier for me to tackle in order to keep consistent with conditioning.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 16, 2013)

going to wash and DC in a minute. I'll be getting my hair braided tomorrow. I'm hoping I'll be able to keep them in for the next 7 weeks.


----------



## Taina (Feb 16, 2013)

Had a couple of days that not posted in here,  I have an update, I trim my hair yerterday, but i cut a lot. I'm bot being that consistent with the MN as I was in january, but i'm gonna start again cause last month i saw good growth. This month has been crazy and havn't had enough time  in the afternoons and evening to apply it . I'l do it even in the morning starting tomorrow.


----------



## Angelinhell (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm having a little breakage issue with my edges. I guess that means I should lay off pressing them.

I now know I can't leave a conditioner in over an hour, it makes my hair mushy when wet and very dry.


----------



## NicciNaturale (Feb 17, 2013)

I got my hair straightened and colored a week ago.  I did it for my one year natural anniversary but now I am regretting it.  The color I love and I don't think will be a issue since I had the same color process done right before I did my big chop.  My hair grew and I had no issues with the color but I'm paranoid that I may have heat damage.  I want to wash my hair right now and see what my curls will do.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 17, 2013)

I did mini braids on my hair.
I hope they last a full 4 weeks.

Planning on still shampooing and DCing.. only 1x a week
M&S nightly


----------



## lollikd (Feb 18, 2013)

Last week, I dc'd and got a head cold from having to take my daughter to school. Won't make that mistake this week! For the first time in my whole self-haircare experience I'm looking thru my strands with a smile. It's such a feeling. I touch my bangs and only 4 strands popped mid-length and 1 at the root. -over a week!! I'm ecstatic. It used to be touching would amount to my bed being covered in little half-hairs. It's gotta be the protein treatment!! My hair didn't feel mushy when I washed it ether which isfunny cuz I never knew what "mushy" hair felt like till I saw the difference this week. Fri was moisture co-wash but still used some silicon mix as well as redken anti-snap. It feels so stong and I'm less discouraged... Amazed & confident (almost) that I can do this!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 18, 2013)

I got my hair braided yesterday. I'm hoping to keep them in for at least 7 weeks. I've never kept braids in for more than 4 weeks so I'm hoping I can hold on.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 18, 2013)

All I have  to say  all the best.  Everyone will be a success.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think I might have reached APL ladies. What do you think? I don't wear my hair straight so this is about as stretched as it's gonna get. Thanks to my five year old who took the pics. I was doing horribly myself! lol

Eta I think I may consider BSL the top of the purple shirt. I need 3 more inches for that. I wear my bra low...it's like MBL.


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 18, 2013)

Froreal3 looks like you have made APL congrats. I'm still thinking I will make it to APL in August.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 18, 2013)

Checking in, looks like I am good for my June deadline. 





Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## strawbewie (Feb 19, 2013)

Today I took out my sew-in after 3 weeks. I did a chicoro prepoo, co- washed with SM purification mask (first time, it had my hair feeling great),  then I used Bear Fruit Hair  Shea Almond Deep Cream Conditioner ( 1st time not sure if I like ).  I used Eluence MBC as my leave-in.

I want to get back to my wigs but I have a big job interview this week so I want to wear a bun  but my natural hair not long enough. I might try a bun with wig.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 19, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> Today I took out my sew-in after 3 weeks. I did a chicoro prepoo, co- washed with SM purification mask (first time, it had my hair feeling great),  then I used Bear Fruit Hair  Shea Almond Deep Cream Conditioner ( 1st time not sure if I like ).  I used Eluence MBC as my leave-in.
> 
> I want to get back to my wigs but I have a big job interview this week so I want to wear a bun  but my natural hair not long enough. I might try a bun with wig.



Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 19, 2013)

Gheing my way to Apl and BSL with onion and garlic mix


----------



## msmarc1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Froreal3 congrats!! You made it to apl!!
CafedeBelleza it looks like you're getting so close.
strawbewie good luck on your interview.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 20, 2013)

msmarc1 said:


> Froreal3 congrats!! You made it to apl!!
> CafedeBelleza it looks like you're getting so close.
> strawbewie good luck on your interview.



Thanks, this is the longest my hair has ever been. I'm so excited about the possibilities! Thanks to lhcf

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## praisedancer (Feb 20, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I think I might have reached APL ladies. What do you think? I don't wear my hair straight so this is about as stretched as it's gonna get. Thanks to my five year old who took the pics. I was doing horribly myself! lol
> 
> Eta I think I may consider BSL the top of the purple shirt. I need 3 more inches for that. I wear my bra low...it's like MBL.



Yup, you're definitely APL, Congrats!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks gals. I'm excited. BSL here I come! I hope I can get three or four more inches by the end of the year. This is the longest my hair has ever been. I can't believe it.

@CafedeBelleza Your hair looks so luscious. You look just about APL to me. Are you natural or relaxed? I know if I straighten, mine won't look nearly as full. 

Good luck with your interview strawbewie!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 20, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks gals. I'm excited. BSL here I come! I hope I can get three or four more inches by the end of the year. This is the longest my hair has ever been. I can't believe it.
> 
> @CafedeBelleza Your hair looks so luscious. You look just about APL to me. Are you natural or relaxed? I know if I straighten, mine won't look nearly as full.
> 
> Good luck with your interview strawbewie!



Thanks. I'm relaxed, I live in buns and I may have flat ironed maybe thrice in the last year. And I rarely use combs.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## beautyintheyes (Feb 20, 2013)

so i relaxed for the first time in my life in November and im starting to feel the new growth and i have just been wearing a ponytail but when i comb it in the morning the middle is so hard to get threw that my hair breaks so ima but single braids in tonight and hope that my hair retains in them which me luck! does anyone have any tips i could really use them thanks!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 20, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> so i relaxed for the first time in my life in November and im starting to feel the new growth and i have just been wearing a ponytail but when i comb it in the morning the middle is so hard to get threw that my hair breaks so ima but single braids in tonight and hope that my hair retains in them which me luck! does anyone have any tips i could really use them thanks!



I don't comb my new growth. I untangle with my fingers.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 20, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> I don't comb my new growth. I untangle with my fingers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I agree with the above. I don't use combs when my new growth gets thick. I finger comb and detangle only. Make sure your hair is soft and moisturized before manipulating to reduce breakage


----------



## lollikd (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy smacks!!
Had an urge to check and with my daughter's help, I think my goal is attainable before June!

Hope this isnt too big.


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Feb 20, 2013)

I did my first length check this weekend since this challenge started and so posting. Taking my vitamins and trying to keep things simple and hope I reach Apl. Soon. I am using the lines on this shirt to help guide me. Sometimes its hard to do the back without it slipping or get it completely straight but oh well close enough LOL. I want to check mine every couple of months.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Feb 20, 2013)

You're ridiculously close!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Feb 20, 2013)

NicciNaturale said:


> I got my hair straightened and colored a week ago.  I did it for my one year natural anniversary but now I am regretting it.  The color I love and I don't think will be a issue since I had the same color process done right before I did my big chop.  My hair grew and I had no issues with the color but I'm paranoid that I may have heat damage.  I want to wash my hair right now and see what my curls will do.



How did it turn out?


----------



## apple_natural (Feb 20, 2013)

All you guys are doing so well! A lot of people really close or have made it there already! Wow!

one strand on the very top of my hair (which is always ridiculously shorter than the rest of my hair) almost stretches to shoulder length. i have high hopes for the rest of my hair.  

going to be successful with no heat this year, but i wish i knew how much i can expect of growth. i can't tell if i'm a really slow grower or if i just damage what progress i make every year. 

i spray my hair when i think of it with water/glycerine mix. i need to do it every single day.


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 20, 2013)

Checking in, moisturized and rebraided my hair tonight. Seeing all these length checks makes me wanna do one so bad but I'm holding on till March 30. Only five weeks to go!!!!!


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 21, 2013)

OMG! I wish someone would have told me how drying indigo is on the hair. I'm really working triple time with keeping my hair moisturized. I love the color, but it's a lot of work getting it back. 

Everyone is doing so well. It's very inspirational looking at everyone's progress.


----------



## Deziyah (Feb 21, 2013)

alanaturelle said:


> Checking in, moisturized and rebraided my hair tonight. Seeing all these length checks makes me wanna do one so bad but I'm holding on till March 30. Only five weeks to go!!!!!



Me too!! I've been tempted to blow dry n flat iron but I'm waiting until our official check in... Congrats to all of you ladies!!! Can't wait until I'm there!!!


----------



## Sfrancis (Feb 21, 2013)

thanks! im in


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 21, 2013)

currently getting anxious and bored with my havana twists, hearing about everybody else's progress and length is making me jealous!!  i miss my hair! but i'm trying to be strong because come the end of march I know I'm going to appreciate the length retention. I must stay strong!


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 22, 2013)

My mini braids will be 1 week post on Saturday.

Right now I'm prepooing with oyin pomade+ red palm oil.

I will be cowashing in a few minutes.
Then I will be good (with washing my hair) until next Monday night.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 22, 2013)

yaya24 I'm so late...

I just noticed your siggy...YOU TEXLAXED last month?! Why?


----------



## Hairtender (Feb 22, 2013)

Congratulations Everyone for reaching your goals and sticking to a HHJ.

I'm 13 weeks post, waiting for my wig to arrive so I can have even less manipulation.

I've tried new things since starting this challenge and my hair doesn't like it so I'm in spiral sets like I use to do. Big hair bcuz of the new growth!  

Keep the New Growth coming!


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 22, 2013)

pearlific1 Yes girlie!! I texlaxed. My natural hair was not doing what I needed it to do, so I decided to go back to what I know.

Soo far I have not had any regrets, but the closer I get to my 16 week-touch up mark.. I'll probably get nervous, b/c I plan on self texlaxing.. and I haven't done that since 2009..

I posted a response back in January on why I decided to texlax in the thread Naturals considering TexLaxing??



yaya24 said:


> TBH- I was TIRED.
> 
> The first 2 years of my natural journey was peachy. I had great  retention and a really easy time with my natural hair. Why?- Because I  stayed weaved/cornrowed/wigged up.
> 
> ...


----------



## naija24 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cocoa3438 said:


> I did my first length check this weekend since this challenge started and so posting. Taking my vitamins and trying to keep things simple and hope I reach Apl. Soon. I am using the lines on this shirt to help guide me. Sometimes its hard to do the back without it slipping or get it completely straight but oh well close enough LOL. I want to check mine every couple of months.


 
omg you have my dream twa!!! your texture is gorgeous.


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 22, 2013)

It looks like these braids will not make it to 7 weeks like I intended. 1 week in and they seem to be unraveling. That sucks since I paid this woman $120 to get them done and the braids were about $20 per pack. I wanted to try something different but I guess that's what I get. Should have stuck to my marley braids that I do myself.

Oh well..... I'll just see how long I can keep them in.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 22, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> It looks like these braids will not make it to 7 weeks like I intended. 1 *week in and they seem to be unraveling. That sucks since I paid this woman $120 to get them done *and the braids were about $20 per pack. I wanted to try something different but I guess that's what I get. Should have stuck to my marley braids that I do myself.
> 
> Oh well..... I'll just see how long I can keep them in.


 
No ma'am. I'd march right back to her and demand that she fixes them. Coming down after one week is unacceptable. $120 is a lot of money to me


----------



## alanaturelle (Feb 22, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> currently getting anxious and bored with my havana twists, hearing about everybody else's progress and length is making me jealous!!  i miss my hair! but i'm trying to be strong because come the end of march I know I'm going to appreciate the length retention. I must stay strong!



I'm with you on that one. I even have a countdown on my phone  and we have 36 days till March 30th . So hold in there!!!! I just hope that I won't have to work that weekend because it's my company's year end and I work in the Finance department. I don't want to have to work because I need to pamper my hair,


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 22, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> It looks like these braids will not make it to 7 weeks like I intended. 1 week in and they seem to be unraveling. That sucks since I paid this woman $120 to get them done and the braids were about $20 per pack. I wanted to try something different but I guess that's what I get. Should have stuck to my marley braids that I do myself.
> 
> Oh well..... I'll just see how long I can keep them in.



1 week for $140 



pearlific1 said:


> No ma'am. I'd march right back to her and demand that she fixes them. Coming down after one week is unacceptable. $120 is a lot of money to me



:axehunter: Hunt her down


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know why I get so excited when it comes to washing my hair! I got up early to do my weekly wash & DC; I know my scalp is loving me right now. After cutting a little over 2" off with my texlax 2 weeks ago, my hair seems so short and far from APL. Hopefully I get some good growth by the time my next TU rolls around in June/July. My growth & retention is usually great in the warmer months. Bring on the sun!


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 23, 2013)

Ugh!! I went a week without washing and now it's a disaster. Dry hair and my ends are snapping off. I thought it would be good to manipulate my hair less bit not so much.  I'm gonna need another henna treatment ASAP.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 23, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> Ugh!! I went a week without washing and now it's a disaster. Dry hair and my ends are snapping off. I thought it would be good to manipulate my hair less bit not so much.  I'm gonna need another henna treatment ASAP.



It is good to manipulate less but don't skip on the  moisturizer throughout the week.


----------



## OceanEyes (Feb 23, 2013)

Thinking about buying a wig to use for the next few months to help me retain...


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> Ugh!! I went a week without washing and now it's a disaster. Dry hair and my ends are snapping off. I thought it would be good to manipulate my hair less bit not so much.  I'm gonna need another henna treatment ASAP.



Were you spritzing or moisturizing and sealing every other day or so?

OceanEyes I think that will be my move from April on.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 23, 2013)

^ I would add a creamy leave in to the ends and some coconut oil. I probably need a better moisturizer.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2013)

^ What moisturizer are you using?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 23, 2013)

Slow and steady progress. 10 weeks of NG (not sure how much) but i feel good about it. Having mom check it later tonight. I think i will be grazing APL by winter.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm believing that I will be APL before the end of this year even though I'm not officially a part of this challenge. I need to keep stalking, I mean keep track of this thread just in case .


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Feb 23, 2013)

My hair is taking a backseat these days. I need to get myself together lol. Glad to hear all the progress, ladies!


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ^ What moisturizer are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


 
Garnier Fructise or Giovanni direct


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> Garnier Fructise or Giovanni direct



The sleek and shine in the green bottle? That smells really good but was just meh for me. I like to use a thicker cream w/the lock method every other day on my ends. I also don't mind kind of oily ends since my hair is pinned up 99% of the time.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Aggie said:


> I'm believing that I will be APL before the end of this year even though I'm not officially a part of this challenge. I need to keep stalking, I mean keep track of this thread just in case .



Aggie

Congrats...you are now OFFICIALLY part of the challenge lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Aggie I saw your pics in the Sl thread. You will def make it. Your hair looks so shiny and bouncy. Are you natural or relaxed?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 24, 2013)

Five deep conditioning treatments later and I finally have my hair back to its normal moisture level.  It feels so much better.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Feb 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> The sleek and shine in the green bottle? That smells really good but was just meh for me. I like to use a thicker cream w/the lock method every other day on my ends. I also don't mind kind of oily ends since my hair is pinned up 99% of the time.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Yes. What cream do you use?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been using Darcy's Cocoa bean Moisturizing  Hair Whip. I like the way it keeps my ends soft.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Feb 25, 2013)

1. I have included a picture but will say that my hair is about 10" mostly in the front 12 " inches  to middle and about 8-10'" inches towards the back.

2. I am currently natural.

3. Would like to reach my goal by the third check in on Sept 30, 2013, even though I think that the hair on the lower quadrants will be close by June check in I think a full ( my hair all around) armpit length would realistically be on the last check in.

4. So I challenged myself to protective styling and have been wearing chunky Marley twists since November 2012. Daily I spritz the length of my real hair with water/aloe juice mix, followed by a spritz of Moisture max Keratin amino acid conditioning spray, followed by a spritz of Yaki Honey Almond braid oil, topped with Cantu Conditioning cream. I got the idea from reading about the LOC method (Leave-In, Oil, Cream). it has been working. When I take down my twists, my hair is soft and moisturized and not dry and brittle and my ends aren't breaking off. I take down my twists every three to four weeks. I pre poo with an avocado/egg white/olive oil/aloe juice mix, shampoo with Elucence clarifying shampoo then I deep conditioning with a mix of cholesterol and whatever conditioner I have in the house under a steamer. I think I am going to start taking down my hair every two weeks so I can get more deep conditioning in. In between washes, I clean my scalp with witch hazel and use Virgin Hair Fertilizer. I have sebhorric dermatitis and the Virgin has been a miracle in preventing the  major scaling I usually have without it.

5. I didn't retain any length last year because I did not maintain a regimen so I have implemented one and sticking to it. Also I will limit my processed food intake and increase whole foods/veggies into my diet while adding regular exercise schedule.

 Below are two pics. One of my current length as of Saturday 2/23/2013 and the other is my protective style. Can't wait to see what happens!!!


----------



## Shalay11 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm really trying to get to apl this year but seems like my hair just gets stuck at currently length between 8-9 inches and almost 10 inches other areas... I just removed braids I had in for 3 1/2 months got good growth but just trimmed a full inch because ends always look raggedy .. I did a deep condtion with Aubrey gbp yesterday and early last week deep condtioned with design essentials.... After I Trimmed I lathered my ends with a heavy butter.. I plan on getting a sew in Wednesday and only using castor oil and brx braid spray between the sections on my sew in.. I'm going to leave in for 3 months and only shampoo an condition 1 time a month..

I purchased some hair nails skin pills and biotin and plan on taking those to see if I notice a difference after I remove sew in..

Why the heck does my 4c hair ends always look  raggedy..? It's like all of tr hair doesn't lay flat so it makes me want to cut.. And when I see split ends or single strands I usually cut all the way across the entire section of hair am I suppose to be cutting individual strands of hair ?


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 25, 2013)

Nearing CBL in the longest layers ( I think about 2 more inches...anticipating hitting partial CBL by June. Then another 4 inches to APL...hopefully hitting APL Dec (at least I hope. My hair grows fastish I think) . Givin myself pleeeeenty of time.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Shalay11 said:


> I'm really trying to get to apl this year but seems like my hair just gets stuck at currently length between 8-9 inches and almost 10 inches other areas... I just removed braids I had in for 3 1/2 months got good growth but just trimmed a full inch because ends always look raggedy .. I did a deep condtion with Aubrey gbp yesterday and early last week deep condtioned with design essentials.... After I Trimmed I lathered my ends with a heavy butter.. I plan on getting a sew in Wednesday and only using castor oil and brx braid spray between the sections on my sew in.. I'm going to leave in for 3 months and only shampoo an condition 1 time a month..
> 
> I purchased some hair nails skin pills and biotin and plan on taking those to see if I notice a difference after I remove sew in..
> 
> Why the heck does my 4c hair ends always look  raggedy..? It's like all of tr hair doesn't lay flat so it makes me want to cut.. And when I see split ends or single strands I usually cut all the way across the entire section of hair am I suppose to be cutting individual strands of hair ?


 Shalay11 sounds like you are cutting waaay too much. Why are you cutting across a whole section for a few ssks?  Just stick to a dusting schedule of quarterly or something.  How often are you moisturizing and sealing ur ends? What is your reggie? Maybe chill on the braids for a bit. Sometimes the synthetic can be drying.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Shalay11 (Feb 25, 2013)

I tend to do that because they only way to make my ends looks a little better is that even cut across...I know I probably shouldnt do that but why the heck want it stay like that after 3 months..I hate the look of my ends..

I mostly protective style braids, sews ins, two strand twist etc...I moisturize all of my hair and seal every day when in braids or twists, and every others day when wearing a sew in.....


----------



## hnntrr (Feb 25, 2013)

Shalay11 said:


> I tend to do that because they only way to make my ends looks a little better is that even cut across...I know I probably shouldnt do that but why the heck want it stay like that after 3 months..I hate the look of my ends..
> 
> I mostly protective style braids, sews ins, two strand twist etc...I moisturize all of my hair and seal every day when in braids or twists, and every others day when wearing a sew in.....



I dont braid or twist my hair often but when I do my ends ALWAYS looks frazzled and gross, but otherwise they are fine if they are curly on purpose or straight. Your ends may not like being braided all the way down, mine sure don't. The only time they look okay is bantu knotting (I dont two strand twist it though).

I agree with the last person though, maybe the synthetic hair is drying out your ends?


----------



## Shalay11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe I should put myself on a no cutting challenge :-/ ... I'm exited about getting the sew in and plan on making sure hair is moisturized underneath every other day... I'm going to see if I can go 6 months in between trims seeing that I use to only trim 1 time year in the beginning of my natural hair journey.


----------



## NicciNaturale (Feb 26, 2013)

It's official.  I have some heat damage.  My hair was so straight I knew it was bound to happen.  I'm glad it's not a lot, however, it is in the front and on the left side in the front.  I decided to get color and flat iron my hair for my one year anniversary.  Big mistake.  I did a Aphogee protein treatment and I liked the results.  I followed with a deep condition and a braid out.  My braid out didn't look bad but I did have to roll some of the ends with bobby pins.  I wanted to cry because my hair would just curl on its own so nice.  So I put it in a bun.  I'll be bunning  the rest of the year and doing protein Aphogee every 6-8 week.  For now I can't even fathom cutting the heat damage especially since some is all the way to the root.  I'll just continue my normal routine because my hair did great with growth and length retention.  I'll be ready to chop it hopefully by my two year anniversary.  The flatiron is NOT my friend.  NEVER AGAIN!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Deziyah (Feb 26, 2013)

Aggie said:


> I'm believing that I will be APL before the end of this year even though I'm not officially a part of this challenge. I need to keep stalking, I mean keep track of this thread just in case .


 
Girl you need to just make it official!! You already here!!
Come join us!!!


----------



## Deziyah (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry for the dup post but also wanted to check in...... I have realized that the Denman brush is NOT my friend.... perhaps when I get more new growth it will be better but it just breaks my relaxed ends no matter how gentle I am, whether its dry or damp..... My widetooth works well but sometimes I need somthing a bit smaller to smooth out my hair when doing the flat twists..... I thought this transition would get easier but it is getting harder for me......

On another note: I tried the Kimmaytube leave in and I think that with the SM and oil is doing ok in terms of keeping my hair mositurized (as you all know that has been my problem!!) I only used it this past wash day, and my hair is still soft and not crunchy or dry feeling.... I m&s with the SM curl smoothie and oil mix last night and I am liking the results of how my hair feels..... I am going to try bunning for the next few weeks because I dont think these culy styles are doing too good for my ends (duh!).... I don't have much hair for a high bun without going crazy with bobby pins so I will just be bunning it back.... Hope you all are haing good hair days!!!


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 26, 2013)

So I noticed at work that some of my havana twists were getting loose in the back so I figured I would take them out and redo them when I got home.....well since I had my hair out I figured I might do a baby length check.....soooo I don't want to get too excited but is it close?!?!? 

excited!  can't wait until the official length check!


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've decided to pull out my rods so I can roller set the ends of my twisted hawk do. This will save me from having to bobby pin the ends.


----------



## quirkydimples (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't posted in a while. I think my hair is APL in the back, but not on the sides. Although, it doesn't matter because I think I'm going to finally take the plunge and get some bangs cut today. If nothing else, I'll get a trim.


----------



## gvin89 (Feb 28, 2013)

Only a few inches away!! Protective styling helps my ends and retention.


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 28, 2013)

I know my hair prob won't be longer by the time our official check-in in March rolls around since I just trimmed 3 weeks ago, but I'm really excited about any potential progress. Grow baby, GROW!


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Feb 28, 2013)

You all are pretty close to apl  I was going to join this but I need to focus on the health of my hair first than length


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 28, 2013)

Yea those gotta go. They look horrible just 2 weeks in.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey ladies I'm still here hair is doing fine I'm just breaking my ends so I will b trimming tomorrow ,its been 5 months. I've been wearing a bun for the first time yay me


----------



## hairqueen7 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry for the three pics lol here's another one .


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Mar 1, 2013)

1. Current Length - Shoulder

2. Natural

3. Goal Month- October 2013/Fall 2013

4. Reggie - Wash 1x a week, Cowash 2x a week, M&S after washing or cowashing with conditioner and seal with grease or shea butter. Tea rinses 2-3 times a week. Currently bunning.

5. Focus on ends and being patient. 

6. Post a beginning picture


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> So I noticed at work that some of my havana twists were getting loose in the back so I figured I would take them out and redo them when I got home.....well since I had my hair out I figured I might do a baby length check.....soooo I don't want to get too excited but is it close?!?!?
> 
> excited!  can't wait until the official length check!


 
Yes, you're getting there!


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 1, 2013)

My minibraids are 2 wks post tomorrow.
2 down 2 to go.
I just rinsed out my DC.


----------



## lollikd (Mar 1, 2013)

This will be my first time doing an "official length check" check-in and idk how it's supposed to be done (wet, dry, flat-ironed, measuring tape) ... Mine was right after my co-wash. I also don't really know my "official" length.  As you can see, there are multiple results.










Clearly I did something wrong bc my armpit moved up and my hair moved down. Breathing??? 



O crap...!!! I just realized check in isnt till the 31st.  My oops.
Good thing too since my touch-up and trim is on the 20th. Sorry Ladies. I guess this post is to get guidelines on how an official check is normally done.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally repurchased my old staple poo and con. Hoe did I ever abandon them? My hair LOVES Organix.


----------



## AmethystLily (Mar 1, 2013)

Update: My hair is creeping farther past my collarbone now, so I think I've retained some length. I did an experiment: I measured new growth from two small braids that I left in for the whole month (Feb. 2-Mar. 1). My hair grew 0.5 in. on my right side, and 0.75 in. on my left side. An interesting observation. Also, I'm going to put the two braids back, but in different places on my head. I bought a bottle of S-Curl and have started taking 2000 mg of MSM per day. In two months, I will check back in.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 2, 2013)

I quit. I tried to be 'all natural', my hair will not have it. It's too frizzy and coarse. I'm going Back to being a straightened natural. I only lasted two months smh. I pressed today and in happy again. I hate how it smothers me and gets in my face but it does keep me warm.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 2, 2013)

Hair before pressing


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 3, 2013)

It's been 6 weeks since I had to cut off the bad ends...2" and almost 3" in some areas. I had my hair braided for 2 weeks during that time as well. 

First pic is the day of the cut. Second pic is yesterday after I DC'd and blow dried at home.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 3, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> I quit. I tried to be 'all natural', my hair will not have it. It's too frizzy and coarse. I'm going Back to being a straightened natural. I only lasted two months smh. I pressed today and in happy again. I hate how it smothers me and gets in my face but it does keep me warm.



How often do you straighten?


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 3, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> It's been 6 weeks since I had to cut off the bad ends...2" and almost 3" in some areas. I had my hair braided for 2 weeks during that time as well.
> 
> First pic is the day of the cut. Second pic is yesterday after I DC'd and blow dried at home.



Your ends are very full and thick now. HHG!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 3, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> It's been 6 weeks since I had to cut off the bad ends...2" and almost 3" in some areas. I had my hair braided for 2 weeks during that time as well.
> 
> First pic is the day of the cut. Second pic is yesterday after I DC'd and blow dried at home.



Gosh your hair has definitely grown!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 3, 2013)

So this mornin I got bored and bc'd a quadrant of hair in the back of my head. Lol I do crazy stuff when I have to much time on my hands. 

Bad news: there is no way I will make APL this year in that area SMH

Good news: I kinda like the short 'do and those strings of relaxed hair were a nuisance to my soul. I may have to get layers now but it doesn't make sense to blunt cut all of my hair to be even with that section. I'll just let it do it's own thing and keep my hair in a bun or phony pony Afro puff or some other PS for the remainder of the year.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 3, 2013)

All this beautiful hair!

Y'all better not disappear from this thread, regardless of your love for scissors, relaxers, or pressing combs!  We in this tah-ge-va!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 3, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> So this mornin I got bored and bc'd a quadrant of hair in the back of my head. Lol I do crazy stuff when I have to much time on my hands.
> 
> Bad news: there is no way I will make APL this year in that area SMH
> 
> Good news: I kinda like the short 'do and those strings of relaxed hair were a nuisance to my soul. I may have to get layers now but it doesn't make sense to blunt cut all of my hair to be even with that section. I'll just let it do it's own thing and keep my hair in a bun or phony pony Afro puff or some other PS for the remainder of the year.



A quadrant??  Pics please.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 3, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> How often do you straighten?



It's been two months now, but before that it was every two weeks to once a month.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> A quadrant??  Pics please.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


 
LOL...

@Froreal3 These are the only pics I took of the area. May not look like it but they are all of the same portion of hair.  Shrinkage is a B! 

I recently texlaxed but I ended up cutting a section of hair that I didnt apply the relaxer to because it was severely damaged by a stylist in Aug of last year.


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 3, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> It's been 6 weeks since I had to cut off the bad ends...2" and almost 3" in some areas. I had my hair braided for 2 weeks during that time as well.
> 
> First pic is the day of the cut. Second pic is yesterday after I DC'd and blow dried at home.



Great progress!  Proud of you!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 4, 2013)

when I took down the braids etc.. I felt disappointed because I didn't see any growth. The pics show me that there was a little growth. I guess I'll take that.


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm thinking about practicing/starting to roller set my hair so I can master them by the time I'm APL.


----------



## Gryphyn (Mar 5, 2013)

I feel like my hair hasn't retained much length since my last touch up 9 weeks ago, but I'm kinda thrown off because my longest layer isn't as long as it was before my trim in Jan. The rest of my hair has grown out and is now about the same length as what was my longest layer so I am retaining length, but it's just not gotten any longer overall, if that makes sense. I'm even more sad cuz I thought I'd be apl by the end of this month. I probably would have been really close if not for my trim, but it was necessary.

 I also don't think I have as much new growth as I usually would at 9-10 weeks post. This depressingly miserable weather is probably why. I might stretch for an extra couple weeks this time to maybe 14 weeks.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I feel like my hair hasn't retained much length since my last touch up 9 weeks ago, but I'm kinda thrown off because my longest layer isn't as long as it was before my trim in Jan. The rest of my hair has grown out and is now about the same length as what was my longest layer so I am retaining length, but it's just not gotten any longer overall, if that makes sense. I'm even more sad cuz I thought I'd be apl by the end of this month. I probably would have been really close if not for my trim, but it was necessary.
> 
> I also don't think I have as much new growth as I usually would at 9-10 weeks post. This depressingly miserable weather is probably why. I might stretch for an extra couple weeks this time to maybe 14 weeks.



Don't fret! Sometimes our hair goes through a thickening phase before it starts showing more length depending on where the hair is in its growth cycle. I noticed this every 6 months or so when I was growing to MBL a few yrs ago. My bottom layer of hair would seem to stop growing and the rest of my hair would play catch up, thickening the overall length then the bottom would start growing faster again. It was really amazing. So unless you are experiencing a lot of breakage, I'm sure your hair is doing just fine. HHG!


----------



## JosieLynn (Mar 5, 2013)

So with the snomageddon that was apparently hitting the midwest currently, i had the bright idea that i would wash my hair. I have had to put it off for almost a whole month and my scalp has been paying for it  so I decided I would take my havana twists out and finally wash, do an Aphogee 2 min protein treatment and then dry it somehow and rebraid it all before I have work tomorrow..... stupid decision. So I have been doing my hair for the past 4 hours and I'm stuck with a curlformer style because i needed to dry my hair relatively straight but i hate the blowdryer. i also didn't think to use the curlformer until i had blow dried half my head...so i had to rewet it, set the curlformers and sit under the hooded dryer. Thankfully my hair drys relatively fast so after about 40 mins they were dry. But now i'm exhausted and still twist-less. But I'm just going to go to sleep and wake up early to put my havana twists back in....Jesus give me strength! perplexederplexed

P.S I apologize for the sideways photos, does anybody know how to fix that??


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 6, 2013)

^Why will you put Havana twists back in? Your set came out nice.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn (Mar 6, 2013)

Froreal3 my hair hates being out in the winter. Plus I haven't yet figured out how to keep my set longer than a day. My hair would find humidity anywhere and puff out and tangle like crazy


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 6, 2013)

Ohhkay, so I'm getting a sew in Friday and leaving it in for two months, an attempt to duplicate the results I had in bootcamp around this time a  year ago. Pushing to get these last few inches.


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 6, 2013)

^^ with curlformers my sets don't last long either, but for some reason using flexi rods I get a longer lasting set.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 6, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> ^^ with curlformers my sets don't last long either, but for some reason using flexi rods I get a longer lasting set.



How long does it take for your Flexi sets to dry?


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 6, 2013)

^^ I usually sleep in them overnight so about 8 hours.


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Mar 6, 2013)

Went to Walgreens to get more Shea  moisture milk for $9.99 and saw they had two Shea Moisture curl kit boxes on clearance for $5.37 each! So I got those instead. Now I'm stocked up. Here's a pic of my spoil LOL.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Mar 7, 2013)

Welp I'll be taking part in the challenge most likely for the whole year it seems now. Did a light blow out, trimmed and cut over an inch in split ends, which is unacceptable since I barely ever use heat, never get any knots, and stick to my regimen. 

The longest part of my hair (my V tail) is now full SL instead of grazing APL which is a bit disappointing. From this point on no more wash and go's in the winter, more twists/braid outs if I want it out, moisturizing my ends every other day instead of once or twice between washes, and only using my wide tooth comb once a month instead of every week.


----------



## pinkpanther23 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a little update, I flat ironed a few weeks ago and here is my current length. I tried my best I suck at taking these self pictures.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Just dced with AOGPB. Will put it in large twists.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Where errbody at?  Updates?

I've noticed that my hair has finally started to get thicker. In Aug of last year, my low ponytail was so "skinny" that I could wrap a ponytail holder around my hair multuple times. Now, two is all I can do without it being so tight that my edges are pulled out from the root. 

The length is still lacking because of the cutting I did last month but I guess I still have 2.5" or 3" to go. At the normal rate my hair grows, (<0.5"/mo) I hope to be grazing APL by the end of the year. Not exactly the late summer goal I had hoped for but as long as it's growing, I can deal.


----------



## ScorpioRising (Mar 12, 2013)

I have to edit my last post, I actually had to cut off between 1-*3* inches of hair and after re-thinking everything I realized it was due to my nails, I had acrylics for a while and in between fill ins they would snag my hair. I'm even more frustrated now that my dumb arse minimized the issue and didn't take the acrylics off sooner. All that work down the drain, literally

This will be my second set back, had one this time last year and lost the same amount of length but it was because my regimen was all wrong, that's when I was still learning. This is due to some darn nails


----------



## beautyintheyes (Mar 12, 2013)

Just checking in ive been doing banto knot out and twist put being lazy lol washing every few days


----------



## JosieLynn (Mar 12, 2013)

still currently in protective styles, last time i took down my havana twists i put them back up as braids, and wearing them in a bun, going to probably keep it this way until the first official length check because A) i'm constantly too busy on the weekends  B) it'll be easier to wash them in these braids C) still trying to minimize all the action my hair see until it warms up. Praying for some spring weather SOON!


----------



## Hairtender (Mar 13, 2013)

Soooo I'm not going to make APL next month due to some setbacks. I just received my first full lace wig from eBay. I'm 16 weeks post. I'll relax maybe at 20 weeks.

Btw I have to make this wig look good. Pray for it lol!  I've been talking it up since last year.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I'm going to PS in a full weave.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 13, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I think I'm going to PS in a full weave.


 
Oooo What kindof hair are you thinking about using?


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 13, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> Just checking in ive been doing banto knot out and twist put being lazy lol washing every few days


 
Sounds like me  I can only manage to wash once a week, if that.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 13, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Oooo What kindof hair are you thinking about using?



Not sure yet....I'm researching. I know I want some good quality hair that does tangle and no shedding. I also want something that I can wear straight or wavy. I bought a book last night to look up hairstyles. S/O wants me to get something in a light color because he thinks black hair washes me out or look like I'm in the Adams family. 

Any suggestions on hair pearlific1 ?


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 13, 2013)

Haven't updated in a while...just trimmed an inch a couple of weeks ago. I've been PS'ing mostly, but think I need to comb my hair more often. I washed with Wen Fig in two braids a couple of hours ago. When my hair was 75 percent dry, I began detangling. It seemed like  A LOT of hair was shedding (I checked for bulbs). I haven't really combed it in at least four days, so I guess it's normal. Still, though...I felt like a victim of radioactive poisoning...


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 13, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> Not sure yet....I'm researching. I know I want some good quality hair that does tangle and no shedding. I also want something that I can wear straight or wavy. I bought a book last night to look up hairstyles. S/O wants me to get something in a light color because he thinks black hair washes me out or look like I'm in the Adams family.
> 
> Any suggestions on hair @pearlific1 ?


 
I generally like Indique hair. It is expensive but the quality is amazing! Look it up! (..but don't let their website fool you, the hair isn't as "synthetic shiny" as it looks on the models) It is also the hair that Vanessa Simmons wears. 

I'll probably get weaved up this summer with something kinky/curly.


----------



## strawbewie (Mar 13, 2013)

I did a DC/CW with AE and then ACV rinse. I'm thinking about a sew-in or I may just get a wig sewed down not sure. I'm going on a cruise so I need my hair to look fly and not fly away


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 13, 2013)

strawbewie said:


> I did a DC/CW with AE and then ACV rinse. I'm thinking about a sew-in or I may just get a wig sewed down not sure. I'm going on a cruise so I need my hair to look fly and not fly away



Lol... Where ya going?


----------



## beautyintheyes (Mar 13, 2013)

It needs to be length check time because i keep on pulling my hair cause im not sure if its grown! This new growth is not defined for me to measure it so i can see if i retained!


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 14, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> It needs to be length check time because i keep on pulling my hair cause im not sure if its grown! This new growth is not defined for me to measure it so i can see if i retained!



We have about 2 weeks to go!


----------



## Deziyah (Mar 14, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> It needs to be length check time because i keep on pulling my hair cause im not sure if its grown! This new growth is not defined for me to measure it so i can see if i retained!



Girl me too!!! Im so itchin to blow dry and flat iron just to see my growth... I'm tugging and pulling and some days I see it and some days I don't... Come on 3/31!!!!


----------



## laylaaa (Mar 14, 2013)

I've reached almost full APL now! Started off with barely SL in mid-November after cutting off 6 inches and I've gotten some good growth in that time. It's hard to measure it objectively from the ends sometimes but my fringe/bangs were right at the inner corner of my eyes when I started, and today they're at the tip of my nose, almost longer in fact. I think that is 2" or so. Either way, God bless castor oil.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 14, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> I've reached almost full APL now! Started off with barely SL in mid-November after cutting off 6 inches and I've gotten some good growth in that time. It's hard to measure it objectively from the ends sometimes but my fringe/bangs were right at the inner corner of my eyes when I started, and today they're at the tip of my nose, almost longer in fact. I think that is 2" or so. Either way, God bless castor oil.


:wow:That's impressive! Keep up the good work


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 14, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> I've reached almost full APL now! Started off with barely SL in mid-November after cutting off 6 inches and I've gotten some good growth in that time. It's hard to measure it objectively from the ends sometimes but my fringe/bangs were right at the inner corner of my eyes when I started, and today they're at the tip of my nose, almost longer in fact. I think that is 2" or so. Either way, God bless castor oil.


 
I agree. I will live vicariously through you. I am at least hoping for thickness at this point if nothing else.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm resisting the urge to bleach/color. I did get some really nice highlights from henna but I want more gold. I'm also resisting the urge to yank this sew-in out. It's not fun anymore. I miss my fluffball.


----------



## laylaaa (Mar 14, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> :wow:That's impressive! Keep up the good work





MsSonya said:


> I agree. I will live vicariously through you. I am at least hoping for thickness at this point if nothing else.



Thanks guys! 


I'm really surprised with my growth because I was off my game in Dec/Jan due to exams so I wasn't sticking to my regimen consistently and, historically, my hair has always grown very very very slow.  Thankfully I'm finished with school in 2 weeks so I have all the time in the world to apply coochie cream and castor oil to my scalp.


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 14, 2013)

MN didnt work for me.  But the castor oil is giving me some thickness for my super fine strands. 
Yuhlovevybz- please dont yank out your sew in. I bet you have some nice progress going on there.

I have just been cowashing and moisturizing. Hoping for _some_ growth this year. Still trying to perfect my regimen after all this time. I think I'm slowly learning. As least I have found my staple products... I think


----------



## beautyintheyes (Mar 14, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Sounds like me  I can only manage to wash once a week, if that.



Hahahaha evil laugh thats so me school is kicking my but so bad no time to baby my girl lol


----------



## beautyintheyes (Mar 14, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> I generally like Indique hair. It is expensive but the quality is amazing! Look it up! (..but don't let their website fool you, the hair isn't as "synthetic shiny" as it looks on the models) It is also the hair that Vanessa Simmons wears.
> 
> I'll probably get weaved up this summer with something kinky/curly.



Have you had any problems ordering hair online?


----------



## hairqueen7 (Mar 14, 2013)

Checking in...trimmed my hair on 3/2, it looks n feels so much better but u know I had to sneak a measurement in there I'm upset everything else gained its .5 an inch since Dec 12" and my left& right nape is still 8-8.5 "  Wats going on


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 14, 2013)

If length check is on 31st then I'll hold off weaving up till then. In the mean time I can order hair online.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 14, 2013)

Taking down my mini braids right now after 4 weeks. Tonight I will do a cassia treatment after washing.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 16, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> Have you had any problems ordering hair online?



I don't order mine online. There is an authorized retailer/Salon in my area that sells it so I get to see and feel what I'm getting beforehand.


----------



## LolaRed (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi- I'm new to LHCF and this is my first challenge.

*Current hair length: SL*
Texture: Transitioning 
*Goal Month: Dec '13*
*Current Reggie:*
 Co-wash 1x/wk, DC and steam 1x/wk, LOCO each day or every other day

*Styling choices: Flat twist or 2 strand twists underneath wigs*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* I plan to finally cut off my relaxed ends!! 

*Post a beginning picture:*
http://images51.fotki.com/v423/photos/4/2572594/11797009/HairBeforeMarch13-vi.jpg


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2013)

Dcing right now with AOHSR. After I shampoo that out I will spray with Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer and add my leave in and oil on top of that. I'm very curious as to how this will do in my hair.

ETA: Yay I got my NJoy mix and my Hair Therapy Wrap today. Just ordered them both yesterday. I love Amazon Prime (for the therapy wrap).


----------



## ojemba (Mar 18, 2013)

Good Morning Ladies, 

I am back in a PS (senagalease twist). I'm planning to keep these in for about 6-8 weeks. I also started Hairfinty yesterday, so I'll see if it gives me more than my regular growth. 

To maintain my twist i plan to oil my scalp every other day with JBCO and spritz braids up until were my hair ends with my AVJ and oils misture. I dont plan to actualy wash these braids but instead I will rub my scalp with a sponge every other weekend to remove dirt, build up on my scalp.


----------



## Ann0804 (Mar 18, 2013)

I roller set my hair yesterday with 16- 1 1/4 hard rollers and took them out after 10 hours then put my hair into a bun. I can finally do a bun.  I'm liking roller sets to stretch my hair.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 18, 2013)

LolaRed said:


> Hi- I'm new to LHCF and this is my first challenge.
> 
> *Current hair length: SL*
> Texture: Transitioning
> ...


 
:welcome3:


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm going to the local bss's today to look for hair. I was gonna order online but I prefer instant gratification.

I found bobbi boss hair but they only have up to #4 S/O wants me to go lighter... yes he's all up in my biz  

I need to find something a bit on the blonde side but not too light. What hair color would suit me?


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 18, 2013)

Bought some prenatal vitamins and some of NJoys hair oil. Hoping to get a nice growth spurt before summer.

People keep telling me that my hair looks long today (I'm wearing it down which I never do). I have hair anorexia so I keep giving them the  face. 

I think sealing with grease is gonna be my new thang. My ends feel just lovely and I have  much less breakage.

The best thing about working out daily is that you PS by default - my hair is always in a bun except on the weekends. So I'm getting a great body and great hair simultaneously. 

I didn't workout today so Im going to ask my BF to take a length pic tonight since my hair is straight. Then it's back to the bun tomorrow.


----------



## OceanEyes (Mar 18, 2013)

I did a length check yesterday and it looks like I'm CBL now  This is the longest my hair has been in years, as I used trim off 1/2" every few months due to raggedy ends but not anymore (been PSing like a 'mug). Yay!


----------



## apple_natural (Mar 18, 2013)

bought a new wig. need to keep my hair covered or else im going to go upside it with a sledge hammer..... dont want to talk about it.


----------



## LolaRed (Mar 19, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> :welcome3:


Thanks so much!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 19, 2013)

Bought the hair and found a weave salon... appointment on Friday


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 20, 2013)

Took out my sew in. Ends went on unauthorized leave. Never. Again.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 20, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> Took out my sew in. Ends went on unauthorized leave. Never. Again.



What happened?!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 20, 2013)

Been taking biotin and prenatal vitamins for 2-3 weeks. No noticeable changes yet.


----------



## Hairtender (Mar 20, 2013)

LolaRed said:


> Thanks so much!!



Welcome LolaRed!

Checking in: wig is in. It looked good in the beginning. Here's a pic when I first got it cut but now I'm being really lazy. Not with my own hair but the wig. My Hubby told me to put a hat on. Lol A hat in my wig. Now that's just laziness.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 20, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> What happened?!



I have nooo idea!!! My leave out actually prospered AND I was flat -ironing it. My ends looked dry and frazzled and felt shorter when I took the braids out. I only had the weave in for TWO WEEKS!!! How is that even possible?

The way she did my hair she braided it with braiding hair (I thought for extra protection) before sewing the weave in. I oiled my scalp and even used a squirt bottle to get some water into the braids... but it felt so brittle when I took them out.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hairtender said:


> Welcome LolaRed!
> 
> Checking in: wig is in. It looked good in the beginning. Here's a pic when I first got it cut but now I'm being really lazy. Not with my own hair but the wig. My Hubby told me to put a hat on. Lol A hat in my wig. Now that's just laziness.



That looks great! Where did you get it?


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 20, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> I have nooo idea!!! My leave out actually prospered AND I was flat -ironing it. My ends looked dry and frazzled and felt shorter when I took the braids out. I only had the weave in for TWO WEEKS!!! How is that even possible?
> 
> The way she did my hair she braided it with braiding hair (I thought for extra protection) before sewing the weave in. I oiled my scalp and even used a squirt bottle to get some water into the braids... but it felt so brittle when I took them out.



Maybe it isn't as bad as you think. You said your hair FELT shorter which doesn't mean that it is. Have you DC'd for the dryness yet?


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 20, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Maybe it isn't as bad as you think. You said your hair FELT shorter which doesn't mean that it is. Have you DC'd for the dryness yet?



When I stretched it it was significantly shorter than my leave-out. Now I DO have layers but... idk. Something is not right. My ends looked very thin, for one. I DC'd and it's not try anymore, it feels MUCH better. I'll double-check the length in some spots when I cowash in the morning. I just know something isn't right because my leave out is half an inch past my collar bone now but the rest of my hair is nowhere near... and before that most of my hair was at least very close to my collarbone.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 21, 2013)

I recently added biotin to my vitamin cocktail.

I am VERY apprehensive when it comes to taking biotin, b/c the last time I took it regularly (back in 2009).. although my hair flourished my skin suffered BIG TIME.

I generally have very balanced blemish free skin, but the biotin in a matter of months changed alllllll of that.

So this time I am watching like a HAWK. I have already been taking a bcomplex regularly since last year (unlike back in 2009) + I drink significantly more water than I used to (at least 48 oz daily).

 I am starting with Nature's Bounty, Super Potency Biotin, 5000mcg (1 pill).. and only take it 4 days a week until I run out of the first bottle.

If I have no adverse effects I will increase to 5000mcgs 7xs a week, and might switch to Swanson's brand.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 21, 2013)

Sooooo.... I need to revamp my original post lol especially considering I never posted a starting pic. :-/ Sorry for being whack.

Current hair length - Between SL and APL, kinda lol

Natural/BKT

Goal Month - September/October *fingers crossed*

Current Reggie and styling choices - Braidouts and rollersets on alternating weeks. Using NJoy 's hair oil nightly w/ GHE method. Keeping ends most and tucked away during the week.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Being consistent. I switch regimens like monthly lol. So sticking to products and methods I've found to work and letting my hair progress. Also cutting out the blowdryer.

Post a beginning picture - 





>


----------



## Gryphyn (Mar 21, 2013)

For the first time since...actually I don't know how long it's been, but definitely over a year...I'm back to daily bunning. I was kinda forced into in because my hair literally grew out of my previous style (low puff, tied loosely). It started looking floppy instead of bushy lol.

My bun isn't as big as it was on my natural hair, but it's way easier to do now so it's working well an it looks really cute. I make a low side ponytail then twist my hair into a small bun. I'll post pics sometime soon.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Mar 21, 2013)

Just wanted to pop in here and say that my update will be a week late because I will be straightening and trimming for a wedding.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Our first check in is in 9 days! 

I can't wait to see all of the beautiful heads of hair  I'll be posting mine early...like Thursday night. I'm having my wisdom teeth taken out Fri and definitely won't feel like doing anything to my hair over the weekend.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 22, 2013)

Iount think I can post an update pic seeing as how I just now took my starting pic LOL  but I can't wait to see everyone else's results!!


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 23, 2013)

Heads up my first check is gonna be stingy cuz I don't plan on straightening my hurr. It's been through a lot lately.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 23, 2013)

I also never posted a starting pic 
My bad.

I took this pic last FridayMarch15th 2013,
Here is my starting pic/ March length check:


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 23, 2013)

Yesterday I lightly blowdried and then did medium sized celie braids.
I am planning on rocking a full lace until next week's weekly wash.


----------



## JosieLynn (Mar 23, 2013)

Posted this earlier in the "What Did You Buy For March" but thought I would add this to the challenge page.

finally went to an ULTA this weekend....which why the only one with parking is 45 mins away from my house was another issue. 

But I was looking for another DC masque. Used to use a Shea Moisture version but the smell was greatly overwhelming 

Never heard of this but it looked interesting and was decently priced for the size. It's a Biolage hydratherapie (french) the Aqua-Immersion Creme Masque, smells like baby oil. Won't get to test it out until I take down my braids at the end of the month though. 
ETA: Excited for this length check, I was looking really close earlier on. 

If anybody knows anything about this product please help me out!


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 23, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Posted this earlier in the "What Did You Buy For March" but thought I would add this to the challenge page.
> 
> finally went to an ULTA this weekend....which why the only one with parking is 45 mins away from my house was another issue.
> 
> ...



I used it a few times before and it was just 'ok' on my hair. Maybe I should try it again and see I'd I get the same effect.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 23, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I also never posted a starting pic
> My bad.
> 
> I took this pic last FridayMarch15th 2013,
> Here is my starting pic/ March length check:



You're really close to APL!


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 23, 2013)

Checking in. I think I am doing good but will know for sure in May when I get a touch-up. I think I will do a length check next week just to see where I am. I will post comparison pictures next week when I wash.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Mar 23, 2013)

So obviously I will not do the March length check since I won't have any noticeable growth.lol Plus I am horrible at taking hair pics.

I am still bunning as usual. Thinking of straightening my hair, but I have been kind of lazy with my hair. I haven't DCed not once since the beginning of the year. Going to DC on Wednesday though.

I am starting to do a modified CG because I will be using sulfate free shampoo and some cones. I have been doing so for 2 weeks now and sometimes I think my hair looks worse and other times I see improvement with frizz. I will give it a few more months, but I probably will not use a sulfate shampoo ever again. As long as the shampoo has cocoamidopropyl betaine, I am good to go.


----------



## Hairtender (Mar 23, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I also never posted a starting pic
> My bad.
> 
> I took this pic last FridayMarch15th 2013,
> Here is my starting pic/ March length check:



Oh wow! You're real close to APL! Congrats! And it looks lusciously thick!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 23, 2013)

I got my sew in yesterday so no length check on the 31st for me


----------



## Cruzankink (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in.

1 Current lenth - hair touching my lips.

2. Natural 4b kinks

3. Goal Month - December 2013

4. Current Reggie/styles: CG Method low manipulation reggie.
Wash Day Reggie - Wash 1/week. Prepoo overnite w/ EVCO and alternate b/w protein and moisture con. CW w/ SM purification mask or AIA Coconut CW. DC w/ Organicals Deep mositurizing Creme. Washday leave in Giovanni DLI and seal w/ EVOO. 
Everyday Reggie - I spritz hair w/ SM C & H Moisture Mist, moisturize w/ SM CES and seal w/ sweet grapeseed oil
Styles - 2 strand twist outs, flat twist, bantu knot out, finger coils

5. No changes to my reggie. I feel its working for me.

6. Will post starting pic in April


----------



## JosieLynn (Mar 25, 2013)

Cruzankink Welcome!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 25, 2013)

Visualizing myself at APL.  It's really helping. I really feel like I will make it.


----------



## Sweetie123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey count me in too, I'm coming out from lurking mode!

Current hair length
SL

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Relaxed with Phytospecific index 1

Current Reggie and styling choices
Wash every week or 2 max. 
Moisturising deep conditioner with a heating cap. Protein conditioner as required. 
M&S. 
PS with lace front wigs. 

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Pay attention to my ends and baby my edges

Goal Month
December 2013

Post a beginning picture


----------



## Deziyah (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome Sweetie123 & Cruzankink!!!!!

@ yaya24 You are almost there girl!! And you hair looks thick and healthy keep up the great work!

I decided to do an update before out next length check. I think I finally found a regimen that I can stick to, I have been doing it for the past 3 weeks and my hair is very soft and moisturized so  I will continue and keep watching my hair. Here it is:
*PrePoo*: EVOO, my oil mix, Honey, Dove Intensive Moisture Repair
*Shampoo*: Crème of Nature Argon Oil Moisture Shampoo
While in the shower after shampooing, I apply Joico Moisture Recovery Condish let sit for 1 min then rinse
*DC*: ORS Replenishing Condish & Silk Elements Moisture Treatment, let sit for 30 min
*Leave – in*: Kimmaytube Leave-In (made with KKNT) and style with Shea Moisture’s Curl Enhancing smoothie, Curl & Silk or Moisture Mist depending on style…

So far, so good!! Also I must say that I am LOVIN curlformers! They have really contributed to me being able to handle the two textures… Love Love Love them… I did my hair the last week and folks were like “you permed your hair?? No more natural?” I was like “ 8 months since my last relaxer… and NOPE!Curlformers!!!!


----------



## JosieLynn (Mar 25, 2013)

So I wanted to know if any of you ladies do scalp massages? And if so for how long? Is there like a minimum amount of time that has shown to be effective?


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 25, 2013)

I do scalp messages daily for about 3 - 5 minutes. Sometimes I do them in sections and other times I do the entire head at once. I have heard that you should do it for about 3 minutes but I don't have any hard facts to confirm or verify this.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 25, 2013)

Did a length check but have no visible progress to report.  I did just get a trim though (it was very much needed). I'm thinking I'll throw my hair on the back burner, do my CG and not straighten or do any length checks for awhile. Watched pot never boils.

*sinks into shadows of lurkdom*


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 25, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> Did a length check but have no visible progress to report.  I did just get a trim though (it was very much needed). I'm thinking I'll throw my hair on the back burner, do my CG and not straighten or do any length checks for awhile. Watched pot never boils.
> 
> *sinks into shadows of lurkdom*



I think I'm going to have to do the same thing! I do a length check every chance I get. Guess what? It's the same length it was last month! Lol


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 25, 2013)

This is why I am bad at challenges. I dont post because I dont see any noticeable growth. 
Anywho, I have just been moisturizing and bunning. Boring. 
Righ Yuhlovevybz- a watched pot never boils.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 25, 2013)

Been taking biotin and prenatals ... my results? Acne


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 25, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Been taking biotin and prenatals ... my results? Acne



Awww! I tried taking chlorella with my biotin once before and my face when downhill in the matter of a week. I felt like I had a new cluster of pimples every day. 

I only take prenatals now and I hope to have some good results by our second check-in


----------



## gvin89 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey ladies!  Hope you guys are well....it's been a minute since I posted, but I did want to let you know that I'm hanging tight.  I'm almost APL - maybe 2 inches tops.  I am getting braid extensions installed and will keep them 8-10 weeks.  After I take them down, I hope to claim APL!!!!  I must be disciplined in my m&s game...that's the thing that gets me every time.


----------



## klsjackson (Mar 26, 2013)

*Current hair length - SL
*
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning - Relaxed
*
*Goal Month - Oct 2013
*
*Current Reggie and styling choices - Shampoo and DC 1x wk; Rollerset. I pre poo with Grapeseed oil or a mixture of EVOO and Avocado Oil. 
*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? I plan to stretch my relaxers.  I use to go to the salon every 6weeks. Now I self-relax and normally wait 10 to 12 weeks. 
*
*Post a beginning picture - This picture was taken on March 13.  A week after my last relaxer.  I also did a 1inch trim. I don't plan on trimming again until August or September.  I have a length check t-shirt, and I am at line 2.  APL is line 5 for me so,only more 3 inches.  
*


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 26, 2013)

I normally prepoo with EVCO and JBCO a night or couple of hours before I cowash. I think I need to chelate though because I have very hard water in NC and I have never chelates before (at least not knowingly).  Question: Will the chelating "undo" the oil prepoo?  I have heard that chelating can be very drying so I know I must use a good DC (currently using Joico moisture balm which is awesome!). Then I thought maybe I should do a nettle and marshmallow root tea rinse since it is moisturizing. What do you think...about the chelating, oil prepoo, etc?  Is the Joico brand a good chelating poo?  Should I do the tea rinse then DC, or DC then tea rinse. Also need to do a black tea rinse to cover some tiny sprouts of grey at my hairline. Is that too much?


----------



## JosieLynn (Mar 26, 2013)

Just wanted to know if any of the 4 hair type ladies shop at ULTA and what products do they like from there? From what I could tell there weren't products there necessarily for natural hair textures but I saw a few products some ladies on the forum use.


----------



## grownupnai (Mar 26, 2013)

*Update pics*

I thought it would be a good idea to see how far I have gotten in the two months since my last relaxer. Here are the results. I didn't flat iron my hair this time, just air dry, then blow dried on lowest setting. I started using JBCO and Wild hair growth oil two weeks ago. My sister got the WHGO for me otherwise I would have just stucked with JBCO. My hair is super fine so I'm not flat ironing it while I use the oils. I don't know when I will relax again. My hair is doing just fine without it. I haven't been wearing it super straight anyway. May?


----------



## Hyacinthe (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Update pics*



grownupnai said:


> I thought it would be a good idea to see how far I have gotten in the two months since my last relaxer. Here are the results. I didn't flat iron my hair this time, just air dry, then blow dried on lowest setting. I started using JBCO and Wild hair growth oil two weeks ago. My sister got the WHGO for me otherwise I would have just stucked with JBCO. My hair is super fine so I'm not flat ironing it while I use the oils. I don't know when I will relax again. My hair is doing just fine without it. I haven't been wearing it super straight anyway. May?



good job and it looks much thicker 2.
keep it up!!!
funny thing is I picked up some WHGO this weekend and I had to put it back.
when i go back,Im gonna get me some lol.


----------



## grownupnai (Mar 26, 2013)

I dont know if the WHGO is a miracle product. I think it's probably just as good as JBCO. I think my hair is growing and thickening from good old fashioned TLC. Covering my hair everynight, making sure it's detangled and being gentle+ Nutrine garlic shampoo for my perpetual shedding.


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 26, 2013)

grownupnai said:


> I dont know if the WHGO is a miracle product. I think it's probably just as good as JBCO. I think my hair is growing and thickening from good old fashioned TLC. Covering my hair everynight, making sure it's detangled and being gentle+ Nutrine garlic shampoo for my perpetual shedding.



I use both, not together, but either/or and I think they pretty much work the same. If your hair is on good shape and moisturized, the oils are just good items for your hair arsenal.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 27, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Just wanted to know if any of the 4 hair type ladies shop at ULTA and what products do they like from there? From what I could tell there weren't products there necessarily for natural hair textures but I saw a few products some ladies on the forum use.



JosieLynn I use Joico K-Pak products from Ulta. I wait until they do liter sales.  1L of the K-Pak Reconstructor Condish for $15.99!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 27, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Just wanted to know if any of the 4 hair type ladies shop at ULTA and what products do they like from there? From what I could tell there weren't products there necessarily for natural hair textures but I saw a few products some ladies on the forum use.



I buy products from the Organix line and Giovanni line at Ulta


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 27, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> JosieLynn I use Joico K-Pak products from Ulta. I wait until they do liter sales.  1L of the K-Pak Reconstructor Condish for $15.99!!!



Consigning!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 27, 2013)

March length check in:

I grew/retained an inch since February 18th. Yay.


----------



## msmarc1 (Mar 27, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Just wanted to know if any of the 4 hair type ladies shop at ULTA and what products do they like from there? From what I could tell there weren't products there necessarily for natural hair textures but I saw a few products some ladies on the forum use.


 

I buy the liter bottles of Kenra Moisturizing conditioner. I wait for the liter sale.  I also buy my Keracare shampoo there.


----------



## msmarc1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Froreal3 Your hair grew a lot! It looks like you're right at APL!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 27, 2013)

msmarc1 said:


> Froreal3 Your hair grew a lot! It looks like you're right at APL!



It doesn't seem like it. If it weren't for the tape measure, I'd think it wasn't doing anything.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Deziyah (Mar 27, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> March length check in:
> 
> I grew/retained an inch since February 18th. Yay.



To me, I would say you are APL!!! So imma congratulate you on making it so soon in the challenge!! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## JosieLynn (Mar 27, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 msmarc1 is there a usual time these liter sales go on?


----------



## msmarc1 (Mar 28, 2013)

They usually have the liter sale around June or July and November if I remember correctly. I've been to one around black Friday sales.


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 29, 2013)

Getting closer! Just did a clear rinse and shampooed with Wen Fig. Did a blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 29, 2013)

This length check was actually done the first week in march before I put in my PS

I took another pic on 4-1

My measurements are way below the actual targets but I like be surpassed the target before I claim it. 

From my last pic in march to now I'm happy that I almost gained 1 inch.


----------



## JosieLynn (Mar 30, 2013)

Took my hair out of my braids to give them a rest so i washed, two strand twists to dry. Put them in a ponytail to dry and stretch and then unbraided it to put it in a bun and wrapped braid hair around it. Length check, to come soon. Currently busy with my friend's wedding and bridal shower  feeling like a chicken with my head cut off


----------



## Hyacinthe (Mar 30, 2013)

Coming out of lurkdom....

Ok I believe today is length check day but I could be wrong 

Anyhoo here is my length check update
The quality is not the best  and my bra was all twisted up lol(hate that)
I still have a way to go and just for fun I added my beginning of HHJ pics (oct 2011-march 2013) just to remind my self that I may not be where I wanna be but thank God I'm not where I used to be.

Can't wait to see all the ladies lovely heads of hair

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 30, 2013)

Its length check time? Thats sad, Im OP and didnt even realize lmao.

Post later today. Congrats on the progress, ladies!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 30, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> Getting closer! Just did a clear rinse and shampooed with Wen Fig. Did a blow dry and flat iron.



Im thinking one more inch? You are >right< there, so close!!!


----------



## miraclediva (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello lovelies, I am officially dropping out of this class. It was already a long shot, but I've recently cut 2 inches off my hair and now it's even shorter than when I began. I wish u all luck and will be cheering you on from the sidelines!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 30, 2013)

miraclediva said:


> Hello lovelies, I am officially dropping out of this class. It was already a long shot, but I've recently cut 2 inches off my hair and now it's even shorter than when I began. I wish u all luck and will be cheering you on from the sidelines!



miraclediva don't go! I had to chop 2 to 3 inches some weeks ago that put me back to neck length. I'm not dropping out though. Even if I don't get to my goal this year but the motivation and tips I'll get in here will be helpful. There's still 8 months to go!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 30, 2013)

miraclediva said:


> Hello lovelies, I am officially dropping out of this class. It was already a long shot, but I've recently cut 2 inches off my hair and now it's even shorter than when I began. I wish u all luck and will be cheering you on from the sidelines!



What have I told yall about dropping out? You can be scalp length, you can still stay!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Mar 30, 2013)

Heres mine. Not much change.

View attachment 202021


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 30, 2013)

My length check was done last Friday. 
Left pic is after haircut on January 26 and right pic is march 23

I need 6 inches to get to APL so I don't believe I'll make it this year but if I can get 4" I'll take it!


----------



## OceanEyes (Mar 30, 2013)

Definitely longer yet kinda' dry as I've been slacking on cw  Due for a DC tonight


----------



## MsSonya (Mar 30, 2013)

I agree miraclediva "dont go"  we could always support each other. 
Beautyu2u- looks like you are pretty darn close. If not already there.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm just putting my scissors down, hiding my flat iron and lurking. I notice a bit of progress but I really don't wanna cross my fingers 'cause I don't remember the last time my hair's been longer than SL.  If I every reach APL...you guys'll be the first to know.  otherwise I stocked up on suave and I'm back on my cowashing kick....the only thing that works for me so I need to stop playing games and stick to what I know.


----------



## Deziyah (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey ladies!!

Here's my length check..... As my hair grows its getting harder to get my hair as straight as I would like... I'm thinking I need to upgrade my straightening tools (PJ alert!! )...Any hoooo..... I posted two pics...

First pic is length check before trimming..... I have not trimmed my hair since I started just a little dusting so after seeing that pic I decided to let hubby do my trim (I know I know, I don't know why I did either.... ) The second pic is after the trim... Still see much growth since my avatar pic so I am happy... Keep up the good work ladies looks like a lot of you will be APL before end of Summer!!!


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 30, 2013)

My hair didn't really progress from December to now. The first pic is from December and the second was taken a couple of weeks ago. I lightly blew dried and noticed that it didn't grew much. I'm honestly disappointed that my hair didn't even get an inch despite being consistent with my regimen. My next length check won't be till late July which will be 2 years post BC and I hope to be APL by then.


----------



## miraclediva (Mar 30, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> miraclediva don't go! I had to chop 2 to 3 inches some weeks ago that put me back to neck length. I'm not dropping out though. Even if I don't get to my goal this year but the motivation and tips I'll get in here will be helpful. There's still 8 months to go!


Okay okay, u talked me into it, I'll stay lol. Will post my info tomorrow


----------



## miraclediva (Mar 30, 2013)

MsSonya
FemmeCreole
BEAUTYU2U
I'm still in it to win it! Thank you for the support


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 31, 2013)

miraclediva said:


> MsSonya
> FemmeCreole
> BEAUTYU2U
> I'm still in it to win it! Thank you for the support



Awesome


----------



## shanese21 (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's my length check in 

My first picture is from November 30th, and the second and third are from yesterday.  I can definitely see the difference 

I wonder if I can claim grazing APL lol


----------



## nemi95 (Mar 31, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Just wanted to know if any of the 4 hair type ladies shop at ULTA and what products do they like from there? From what I could tell there weren't products there necessarily for natural hair textures but I saw a few products some ladies on the forum use.



I love Ulta and all the coupons! I buy the liter of Redkin condish Smooth Lock, the Quidad deep treatment, carols daughter Chocolat line, and the Shea moisture line. Oh, and this is where I found Nioxin vitamins on clearance last summer for $8!


----------



## Jobwright (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, I'm coming in ... Walks slowly in the door eyes wide looking around ... I am a little shy of SL but hoping to get to APL by the end of the year.  I posted in here back when the thread first started at the end of 2012. I'm transitioning without the bc and long healthy thicker hair is my goal.  This new growth is a beast and sooooo very different from my relaxed hair.  But I love the way the curls feel. So, with my chin up, back straight, I'm claiming APL before the end of the year. I am understanding that Protective Styling, cowashing, dcing, moisturizing and sealing and moisture/protein balance is the way to go!  I truly appreciate this forum and all the information people share. Everything is helpful and inspirational.


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Mar 31, 2013)

Here are my progress pics. The first one is from November, the second pic is from earlier this month when I got a TU. I'm slowly inching along....


----------



## praisedancer (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's my progress pic. I made it to APL,  next BSB, I must retain length!!!


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Mar 31, 2013)

Congratulations praisedancer!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is my update not much here im not sure how much or how long it will take to get there  

But coming from here less than two years ago im good


----------



## beautyintheyes (Mar 31, 2013)

praisedancer said:


> Here's my progress pic. I made it to APL,  next BSB, I must retain length!!!



So beautiful!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> Here is my update not much here im not sure how much or how long it will take to get there
> 
> But coming from here less than two years ago im good



Now that is progress missy. You only have about 4 inches or so to go. Love the pic in the flowers.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## praisedancer (Mar 31, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> Here is my update not much here im not sure how much or how long it will take to get there
> 
> But coming from here less than two years ago im good



Keep it up, you're almost there!!


----------



## Gryphyn (Mar 31, 2013)

I was going to get a touch up yesterday  but since my hair isn't tangling like it usually does at 12 weeks, I'm gonna keep soldiering on and see if I can make it to 16 weeks. I usually finger comb but brushing my hair out in the shower with conditioner and a paddle brush every 1-2 weeks has really helped avoid tangles. 

My update pics show my hair in October, when I decided to join the challenge, and January when the challenge started, compared to now. My stylist trimmed 2-2.5 inches off my nape in January because it was longer than the rest of my hair and I told her the shape looked funny when I wore my hair out. Now my hair is all even, but my nape hasn't grown back to its January length yet. The sides have grown out a lot though because now my hair is CBL all the way around. My nape should be back to its January length in another 2-3 months so maybe then I'll feel better about my progress.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 31, 2013)

I was in last years challenge, and am having to do all my challenges over because I big chopped to have thicker hair. I love having the thick hair, but wish I had been able to keep the length too. Checking in


----------



## JosieLynn (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally found the time to do my length check! Excuse the awful face and crazy parts and braids, I am all prepped to go to bed lol. The first photo is my hair in the back pulled to the front, and then the second shot is my hair pulled on the back with my length check shirt. APL starts at like the 7 1/2 mark but I got my hair all the way to the 8 mark! I still want to wait until I can pull a healthy section of hair to the mark before I decide to move on. BSL for me is around the 12 or 13 line. So that's 4 more inches for me to get to BSL  just wish my hair were thicker  it always looks SO anemic to me....idk what to do, my hair feels like baby's hair and it's just as wispy/flyaway...any ideas ladies??

ETA: My photos are so finicky and decide they want to be sideways somedays and other days not...sry!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's my length check


----------



## macheriemedusa (Apr 1, 2013)

Everyone seems to be making good progress, congratulations ladies! My hair is still in braids so can't really do a check for a while. Fingers crossed i have retained some length


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 1, 2013)

im sick of wearing wigs. i think its time for havana twists even though that hair makes me break out. ugh

why is the left side of my hair always at least 2 inches longer than the right? no matter how many times i cut it. the next time i look at it, its at least 2 inches longer again. 

granted, i pull out the back of the left side, which!!! i havent been doing lately and it is about shoulder length. that is amazing. sometimes though, when i see it long, the next time i see it, its gone again. ive been doing well, though. its shoulder length!


----------



## miraclediva (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's my check in.

I cowash weekly
shampoo every 2 weeks
 try to dc weekly (have fallen off though)
moisturize about once a week (also need to step that up)
Twist or bantu knot after wash (air dry) and then wear pony puff for rest of week.
I think thats about it


----------



## Taina (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok so here is my Update.
My hair could be longer, but i had a trim on feb 15. I though my hair would be shorter than the begining cause i cut a lot, but it did grow and I'm happy for that 

I Stoped using the MN mix in february. 

is same side, this mirror effect is BS >,<


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 2, 2013)

straightening my hair after dc today. i think i need to for a break before i go buckwild.

eta: Taina, your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## MsSonya (Apr 3, 2013)

Everybody's progress is amazing. I have nothing to show. Hopefully by June I will be able to see some progress. I am going to tweak my regimen and change my 'diet' or lack therof. Hope I will see some progress.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 3, 2013)

my hair straightening actually went pretty well last night. i am even going to post pics if i can. wow. its really thickened back up bcz it was a little thin there and i tried to turn my attention to thick ends and i have actually succeeded. wow.

you have to promise not to laugh at my cheap phone. no one calls me enough for me to care about a touch anything... 

i resurrected my old fotki from the dead.. is there another place to use? i guess its ok, actually. 

http://public.fotki.com/loveloreal/shoulder-length-/

pw: first


----------



## hairqueen7 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm not going to repurchase a cowash cleanser anymore its to stripping,I'm just going to stick with the cheapie moisturizing conditioners,
I won't b doing a LC until May 30


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cowashing and I never stick....guess I will try again to give my moisture retention a boost. I'm in braids now which makes it a bit easier to just dilute conditioner and do a quick rinse. We will see what happens....


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 5, 2013)

been working the bun during the work week and will probably put on the wig I wore for easter during the weekends, it blended amazingly well with my hair texture and everything, people were so amazed lol. Not too sure how long I'm going to keep this up, but I'm so glad to be able to touch my hair again. I always complain about not having enough time to do my hair so i put it up in PS only to go through withdrawal after like 2 weeks  oh well lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 5, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> been working the bun during the work week and will probably put on the wig I wore for easter during the weekends, it blended amazingly well with my hair texture and everything, people were so amazed lol. Not too sure how long I'm going to keep this up, but I'm so glad to be able to touch my hair again. I always complain about not having enough time to do my hair so i put it up in PS only to go through withdrawal after like 2 weeks  oh well lol



Your hair looks great! So pretty...love the texture JosieLynn

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 5, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 msmarc1 is there a usual time these liter sales go on?



JosieLynn The last one was Dec/January... So I'm sure they are due one soon.  Sign up on their website for emails or their Beauty Club.   They will send you coupons often... Plus, they will email you with sale announcements.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 5, 2013)

21 weeks post (so late on my relaxer)...  I took these pictures at 19.5 weeks post when I did my 2-Step treatment.  Like everyone else, I'm also inching along...




There's a little bit of neck squinching (you know when you hold your shoulders up higher than you should...   ... but it's not excessive)




Sorry for the nakedness... For some reason I take the best hair pictures naked!!

I lost a little hair this day; especially at the line of demarcation.  My hair has been shedding a little bit more since the 2-Step.  But then again I have been a bunning fool since I got deeper into my stretch.  So it probably needs to she'd anyway.  But I'ma keep my eye on it.

The below picture is from NYE...


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 5, 2013)

Today's Friday!!!! Thank you Lord! Lol hoping to do a nice hair pamper day after work. I did a mini cowash midweek and m&s yesterday so my hair has been pretty good moisture wise. Contemplating if I should do a protein treatment as well. Just started using Aphogee 2 min reconstructor which I like, doesn't seem too hard but I still always follow up with a moisturizing DC. Can't tell yet what's my hair's threshold for protein. Might skip it this week since I did it last week.  But I'm currently on cruise control which I'm happy about. Think I'm pretty good on managing my hair.


----------



## msmarc1 (Apr 5, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> been working the bun during the work week and will probably put on the wig I wore for easter during the weekends, it blended amazingly well with my hair texture and everything, people were so amazed lol. Not too sure how long I'm going to keep this up, but I'm so glad to be able to touch my hair again. I always complain about not having enough time to do my hair so i put it up in PS only to go through withdrawal after like 2 weeks  oh well lol



Your hair looks really good.  I like that outfit too.


----------



## msmarc1 (Apr 5, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> 21 weeks post (so late on my relaxer)...  I took these pictures at 19.5 weeks post when I did my 2-Step treatment.  Like everyone else, I'm also inching along...
> 
> There's a little bit of neck squinching (you know when you hold your shoulders up higher than you should...   ... but it's not excessive)
> 
> ...



It looks like you are apl. Congrats!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 5, 2013)

msmarc1 said:


> It looks like you are apl. Congrats!



msmarc1... I think I've got a few more months to go.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't remember if i officially joined this challenge or not but i'm in either way. I think i' *this* close to APL if not there already. I will know tomorrow for sure because i'm going to the salon then. I will post pics of course.


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 6, 2013)

Does anybody experience really curly/knot prone ends that are NOT split??? I know in general my hair likes to intertwine with one another and for the longest I thought it was because my ends were damaged. But thankfully I have noticed wayyyy less SSK's and split end. So I'm a little baffled at my healthy ends with issues smh lol


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't know if I'm allowed to join in the middle of this challenge , but I do plan on getting to APL by the end of this year so ... Here I am ! Lol


----------



## Sweetie123 (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome ChannieBoo3 and Caribeandiva!

Here's my length check. First pic was in December and second pic was in March. 
I'm gonna continue to wear wigs throughout the year cos it stops me from having hand in hair syndrome :-D 





December 2012





March 2013

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm continuing to cowash twice a week and it helps keep my hair moisturized. 

I've noticed that using hair gels really makes my styles last, but my hair is so stiff when I take it down. Anyone know of any good gels that don't make the hair feel hard?  

I'm skipping this LC and will do one in August.


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 6, 2013)

Here are the pics I promised, taken earlier today. More pics in my album for you lurkers.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Apr 6, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to join in the middle of this challenge , but I do plan on getting to APL by the end of this year so ... Here I am ! Lol



Of course. Welcome!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Apr 6, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Does anybody experience really curly/knot prone ends that are NOT split??? I know in general my hair likes to intertwine with one another and for the longest I thought it was because my ends were damaged. But thankfully I have noticed wayyyy less SSK's and split end. So I'm a little baffled at my healthy ends with issues smh lol



I'm having this issue. I'm think of deep conditioning more, possibly adding my oil to my ends.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 7, 2013)

Just a little over 2 weeks with my sew in and the growth is visible. I'm going to try to keep it in for 2 more weeks before I take it down. I originally wanted to do eight weeks but I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 7, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U I think I might have to go out and buy another denman brush because I'm pretty diligent on the DC and I always make sure to oil my ends. I think it might also be partly to the fact that my hair is getting longer, just more hair to possibly tangle. It loves to bunch and group smh i could have freeform locs in like 12 days if i did nothing to it


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 7, 2013)

Ann0804 have you tried aloe vera gel?? Or there's also this gel I sometimes use and I love it because I don't have to use alot and it doesn't leave any residue, it drys(?) to feeling weightless and you forget you put it in but the hair still lays flat. It's called Arganics Edge Smoothing Gel, it has olive and argan oil in it. I added a link to it.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/edge-smoothing-gel/SBS-067210,default,pd.html


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 7, 2013)

JosieLynn 
Thanks, I have some aloe Vera gel in the fridge. I'll try that out. I might also try making some flaxseed gel.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Apr 7, 2013)

Yea, it's more of an issue as it gets longer. I had a Denman until I realized it was thinning my hair. I found another comb that does wonders at Walmart. Maybe I'll have to take up dusting ...


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 7, 2013)

Question: anyone washed braids done with kankakelon (sp?)? If so how did it turn out?


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Apr 7, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Question: anyone washed braids done with kankakelon (sp?)? If so how did it turn out?



It was fine. I squeezed most of the water out and left the hair alone to dry.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Apr 7, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Question: anyone washed braids done with kankakelon (sp?)? If so how did it turn out?



No problems when I washed mine (every 2 weeks for 3 months). Make sure you get all the water out because they will hold a lot of water and drip all over the place.


----------



## pearlific1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I didn't get a chance to do my update. Having my wisdom teeth taken out left me unable to do much of anything. Hopefully my hair doesn't hate me due to all of the neglect. I'll try to tackle my hair either tonight or tomorrow and upload pics afterward.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Apr 7, 2013)

Late length checking in.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Apr 7, 2013)

So on monday I will be on week 3 of curly girl and I can honestly say that my hair looks like a hot frizzy mess!  

I miss my grease and cones, lol. 
I think I maybe one of those people that CG doesn't work for.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Finally have one of my staple products down ! It's the sofn' free sunflower and olive oil moisturizing lotion and EVEN though its marketed for kids,  it works wonders on my hair ! Now planning on binning for the rest of the week


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Apr 7, 2013)

I meant *bunning


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Apr 8, 2013)

Has any one tried Crafters Choice™ Shea Aloe Butter or any of the Crafters choice products on their hair? If so did you like it or no?


----------



## pearlific1 (Apr 8, 2013)

My late update. I finally shampooed and DC'd my hair. It grew a little since Feb  I'm back in a PS until my next texlax next month.

Oh FYI, APL is actually line #5 on my shirt but I don't claim milestones until I pass them so I won't claim APL until my hair reaches line #6.


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just washed & conditioned my braids...thanks for the tips CafedeBelleza & pearlific1. My scalp feels great!


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Apr 8, 2013)

Did a one month followup and hair does seem to be retainining some length. I posted before and after one month. Next check will be July 1st for three month f/u.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Apr 8, 2013)

Cocoa3438 said:


> Did a one month followup and hair does seem to be retainining some length. I posted before and after one month. Next check will be July 1st for three month f/u.



Lurker here....Where did you get the shirtt??


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Dusted my ends about 1/4". Ends had a few ssks, but were in otherwise good shape.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## MyTea (Apr 8, 2013)

Currently weaved up will length check when it's down


----------



## Deziyah (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Late length checking in.



I love the fullness of your hair!!!! You're nearly there!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 8, 2013)

I won't have another length check until the June 30th check in.
I've always had that "watched pot never boils" bad habit.. and this year I'm not doing it.

Honestly I will probably hold off for my length check until my July texlax touchup.

This will be my first time ever stretching 24 weeks..

Back in my relaxed days (before my 09 BC) I think the longest I stretched was 14 weeks.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 9, 2013)

ojemba said:


> This length check was actually done the first week in march before I put in my PS
> 
> I took another pic on 4-1
> 
> ...



Sorry for all the length updates. My son is my photographer I had to explain to him to try to get his finger at the tip on my hair and not on top of it. Anywho this pic was taken April 7.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 9, 2013)

i have done a baggy on dry hair for the last two nights and it's really cool because my hair did not end up soggy or draw up at all (pressed out natural).. I hope that this can replace being able to spray it with water/glycerin mix everyday while it was under my wigs. I plan on dry baggying every other day or every third day.. whatever i think i need.

Also, I want to rollerset my hair straight once a week starting this thursday. I may have to straighten my roots and I will do that with heat lower than 275F.... Then, I'll silk wrap.

I'm going to wear my hair pinned up because I'm nervous about length retention since its going to be out and not under a wig.. I don't want my shirts given me trims. I hate hair twisties, they always break a couple strands and twist them around.


----------



## pearlific1 (Apr 10, 2013)

ojemba said:


> Sorry for all the length updates. My son is my photographer I had to explain to him to try to get his finger at the tip on my hair and not on top of it. Anywho this pic was taken April 7.



You're an inch away!!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great length checks...good progress ladies. I'm hoping to reach apl by the end of the summer. Braids are the easiest protective style for me especially with a new baby on the way.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm going to put my new processor to work tonight  I got some organic honey and coconut milk from Kroger's. I'll add in some castor oil and coconut oil ... maybe a banana.  

Hopefully, this concoction works nicely. I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Apr 11, 2013)

I threw in some Vanilla Silk, Organix Coconut Milk conditioner, and Hair Trigger. It was a thin mixture overall with just the right amount of creaminess. Hair felt soft afterwards and I moisturized with QB BRBC and sealed with castor/coconut oil. I'm doing a braidout today. I'll try to remember to take pics.


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm starting to focus more on my ends (misting them then adding an oil) and I see an improvement.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 12, 2013)

Checking in:

Last Friday I did a gorgeous magnetic roller set after washing and conditioning (in shower DC).  Unfortunately I live in Miami and the humidity doesn't hold up well with my hair.


Lioness Hair because of HUMIDITY!  Excuse the hoochie mama outfit, it beez like that down here... 

Did a co-wash on Tuesday with SSI Avocado Condish and used SSI Coco Creme LI (obsessed with this line).

Did a poo wash last night with my forgotten Baby Daddy (Loreal Sulfate Free Reconstruct Shampoo), DC'ed with heat for about 30 minutes with NuNaat Chocolate Hair Mask, rinsed and used Curly Kinks Satin Roots and SSI Coco Creme LI.   Did a magnetic set, flat ironed my roots and wrapped.  Check out my results below 



Rollerset




Results

22 Weeks Post!!! Need to relax on Sunday.  I am not intentionally stretching past 20 weeks. Pure laziness.


----------



## pearlific1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Decided to do a heavy protein treatment. It was uneventful but my hair currently feels like rope.  I will be DC'ng overnight & airdrying in the morning. After I moisturize and seal, my hair will be put in a PS until Wed of next week.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Apr 13, 2013)

Super soft, almost silky. But fluffy (it was a lil windy today).



View attachment 204701


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm considering new hair styles. Debating between a short sew in or braids.... Scared of braids they murder my temples and I'm just now getting them back. But the way I've been gazing at my flat iron and scissors, I know it's time to PS.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 13, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Checking in:
> 
> Last Friday I did a gorgeous magnetic roller set after washing and conditioning (in shower DC).  Unfortunately I live in Miami and the humidity doesn't hold up well with my hair.
> 
> ...



Your post makes me want to take up roller setting. My hair is fine, so that's the only way I get volume. But I exercise (semi)consistently and sweat a lot in my head, which is why I bun 95% of the time. I'll just have to live vicariously through board members...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 13, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> Your post makes me want to take up roller setting. My hair is fine, so that's the only way I get volume. But I exercise (semi)consistently and sweat a lot in my head, which is why I bun 95% of the time. I'll just have to live vicariously through board members...



quirkydimples Thanks!  This is the only way I get body as well as my hair is also semi-fine (if that even exists).  When I used to blow dry and flat iron, I would never flat iron straight.  I would always do one pass to straighten and then one to do a spiral curl.  I get the sweating.  But if you ever find a few days where you aren't going to be at the gym, definitely recommended setting.  Going back to setting exclusively (no blow dryer or flat iron; other than my roots) has saved my hair completely.  Ceramide rich products and deep conditioning has my hair marvelous.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Checking in ... Ps'ing with hair sticks !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 13, 2013)

Finally relaxed!!! 22 weeks post.  Will post pics when I straighten later this week.  Because its so humid in Miami, I'm doing a knot-out to wear tonight.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Cowashed, dced with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk under Hair Therapy Wrap. Moisturized and sealed LOC method with Darcy's Pumpkin Seed and GSO/EVOO. Added a bit of SD End-Tegrity Serum to ends. Oiled scalp with NJoy's new mix and baggied for a couple hours.

*whew*

I was pretty pleased with my ends. Minimal breakage after my dusting.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 14, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> Checking in ... Ps'ing with hair sticks !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Very pretty! ChannieBoo3 I have hairsticks but never know what to do with them. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 14, 2013)

So I had to wear a bun for my bestfriend's wedding yesterday. Decided to revisit the cinnabun style since I haven't done that in a loooooong time and my hair is significantly longer than when I used to do it regularly. I did a light flat iron just to gain a little more length and to make the buns nice and smooth. I think it was a success!


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Apr 14, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> So I had to wear a bun for my bestfriend's wedding yesterday. Decided to revisit the cinnabun style since I haven't done that in a loooooong time and my hair is significantly longer than when I used to do it regularly. I did a light flat iron just to gain a little more length and to make the buns nice and smooth. I think it was a success!



Beautiful! Are you relaxed or...? I'm def going to look up a how to on this style!


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 14, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Beautiful! Are you relaxed or...? I'm def going to look up a how to on this style!



Thank you! I'm actually natural. I had been stretching my hair in twists that I had in a ponytail and then flat ironed it on a super low setting probably only a little hotter than 200 and then put my hair in a puff with a silk-like headband scarf and took sections twisted them a little at the ends and pinned them down with bobby pins. There's a million YouTube videos of it. I couldn't even find the video I originally used for it. But it's super easy! Def try it out, I've even used it as a protective style since the ends are tucked under


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 14, 2013)

My new PS is a full glueless lace wig from RPG Show.

*poof*


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 14, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 
What type of tex/relaxer do you use?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 14, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> What type of tex/relaxer do you use?



yaya24

Linange Lye Relaxer... w. the Neutralizing Conditioner...


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 15, 2013)

Am I there?


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi there I got the shirt from Walmart on clearance for about $3 and wrote the numbers on there...


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Apr 15, 2013)

That comment was directed to myhairgrowstoo's question


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 15, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> Am I there?



I can't really see, but you've made great progress.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Apr 15, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Very pretty! ChannieBoo3 I have hairsticks but never know what to do with them. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Thanks I'm experimenting myself and wanted to see if they'd stay, but it's a neat way to go without hair bands !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Apr 15, 2013)

Cocoa3438 said:


> That comment was directed to myhairgrowstoo's question



Thanks! It just looked so nice to me


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Apr 15, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> Thank you! I'm actually natural. I had been stretching my hair in twists that I had in a ponytail and then flat ironed it on a super low setting probably only a little hotter than 200 and then put my hair in a puff with a silk-like headband scarf and took sections twisted them a little at the ends and pinned them down with bobby pins. There's a million YouTube videos of it. I couldn't even find the video I originally used for it. But it's super easy! Def try it out, I've even used it as a protective style since the ends are tucked under



How long is your hair to be able to do that? I'm not relaxed too so I guess I can try it on stretched/lightly flat ironed hair, and this IS the apl thread so we shouldn't be that different in lengths...hopefully lol


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 15, 2013)

i think my hair needs to chill. i got a pretty good regimen now. bantu knot out, twist outs, flexirods, and maybe i will try to rollerset again.


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 16, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo my longest layer is currently riiiiiight at APL length, but i used to do the cinnabun style when I was a little shorter than SL, if your hair is shorter than that I think it could still work, just braid it or stretch it somehow and it won't be as big and puffy but it should still turn out cute, it's a great alternative for those who's hair isn't long enough to do a reg bun


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Apr 16, 2013)

These damn single strand knots *shakes fist* This ish may be getting protective styled for a while.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 16, 2013)

put some cholesterol conditioner on my hair and put in 7 two strand twist bantu knots on my flat ironed hair last night. clipped in banana clip today.


----------



## quirkydimples (Apr 16, 2013)

Took off two inches. Feel much, much better.


----------



## MsSonya (Apr 16, 2013)

Co washed, used Rusk conditioner with heat for about 30mins. I deep cond w CHI cond w heat for about an hour. I put into a wet bun, used Tressemme as a leave in and tied down for bed.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 16, 2013)

what is Shea Moisture Organic Curl Enhancing Smoothie Coconut & Hibiscus? is it a leave in?


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 16, 2013)

Anybody used/using Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1 miracle worker?


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 17, 2013)

gvin89

I have.. years ago.

Many women swear by it, but for me it dried my hair up like straw.. and I did not like how it smelled.

Try it out and see how you like it.. 
Try and purchase it at Sally's so if you don't like it, you can return it.


----------



## pearlific1 (Apr 17, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Anybody used/using Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1 miracle worker?



I have. My hair didn't really care for it; it had no moisturizing properties for me and my hair loves glycerin type products


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 17, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> what is Shea Moisture Organic Curl Enhancing Smoothie Coconut & Hibiscus? is it a leave in?



I use it as a styler, but I have known some to use it as a leave-in.


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 17, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> Anybody used/using Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1 miracle worker?



I have. I use it on my braids while wearing a weave.  It works great!


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 17, 2013)

Adding my pics to this thread. Took my weave out for a relaxer. I wanted to go back up but this new growth was playing with me! I still need a corrective relaxer at the top bc it didn't take well.

relaxer- nariobi senstive

Going back up into a weave in a few weeks. But I'm inching along to my goal of apl this year. I'm wearing full head weaves, no hair out, so the top and front and grow out too.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 17, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> I use it as a styler, but I have known some to use it as a leave-in.



ok. thanks!


----------



## Hairtender (Apr 17, 2013)

kandegirl said:


> Adding my pics to this thread. Took my weave out for a relaxer. I wanted to go back up but this new growth was playing with me! I still need a corrective relaxer at the top bc it didn't take well.
> 
> relaxer- nariobi senstive
> 
> Going back up into a weave in a few weeks. But I'm inching along to my goal of apl this year. I'm wearing full head weaves, no hair out, so the top and front and grow out too.



You're really close! What hair do you use?


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Apr 17, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> what is Shea Moisture Organic Curl Enhancing Smoothie Coconut & Hibiscus? is it a leave in?



I use it under a gel or a stying cream to help slick down or hold my hair in place. Good for the edges.


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 18, 2013)

Co washed today and I'm going to air dry overnight. I need to search YouTube for some new hair style ideas.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 19, 2013)

going to slap on some oil today and let it sit until wash day tomorrow. i may even sit under the dryer for about 10 mins to jump start the prepooing idk.

bought something new! John Frieda Clear Shine Luminous Glaze... its a clear glaze. i tried to research it and didn't find bad reviews. let me know if you know otherwise.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 19, 2013)

kandegirl said:


> Adding my pics to this thread. Took my weave out for a relaxer. I wanted to go back up but this new growth was playing with me! I still need a corrective relaxer at the top bc it didn't take well.
> 
> relaxer- nariobi senstive
> 
> Going back up into a weave in a few weeks. But I'm inching along to my goal of apl this year. I'm wearing full head weaves, no hair out, so the top and front and grow out too.




wow you are close. it looks good! i like that you're intentionally protecting your top and front too. That reminds me to be more aware of all the areas of my hair instead of just the back.



myhairgrowstoo said:


> I use it under a gel or a stying cream to help slick down or hold my hair in place. Good for the edges.



oh. i was wondering if it was a leave in. it doesn't seem to be, though. I guess i will just get the Cantu kind again. I forgot I liked it and that i just wanted to get rid of my other conditioners before I bought it again.


----------



## Gryphyn (Apr 19, 2013)

I used it after I BC'd. It was great when my hair was shorter but after a while I stopped using it. These days I'd probably find it too sticky and heavy for my hair.


----------



## Gryphyn (Apr 19, 2013)

April update - getting a touch up tomorrow @ 15 weeks. I would have made it to 16 weeks but I scheduled my appointment tomorrow because it was better timing. I'm still claiming a 16 week stretch though! 
To put things in perspective, when I transitioned 7 years ago I could only hold out for 20 weeks before doing my BC, so I'm pretty excited I made it almost as far during a relaxer stretch.
I need a trim as well but I think I might do it myself this time. My nape is barely back to where it was in January when I had my hair cut even.


----------



## pearlific1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm kinda excited that I've had a little progress in the last few weeks.  Not sure what happened because I haven't done anything differently, but I'll take it. My left side is an inch longer (which was my short side the last time I checked). I will take off 2" all around evenutally. I guess I'll continue to PS daily.


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 21, 2013)

So I went out of town for a conference this weekend with my fam. Decided I'd wear my hair down, it's not an often occurrence. So I flat twisted from the center and bantu-knotted the ends and the resulting curly fro came. All I used was a spray bottle with water and a touch of gylcerin, Luv Naturals Leave-In, and my Belle Butters Green Tea and Matcha Shea Butter, then at night I just put the flat twist back up, pretty quick! I had quite a few compliments and even had a lady at ULTA compliment me and ask me how I accomplished the style, she was rocking a pretty fierce burgundy afro puff. Weekend hair was a success! Now I plan on washing it today and doing some major pampering, hot oil, DC the works!


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Apr 21, 2013)

I finally did my first twist out and here is a front and back view of it and it carried over the next day easily. I'm going to trim my hair today for the first time since my big chop which was nine months ago.


----------



## The Princess (Apr 21, 2013)

Cocoa3438 said:


> I finally did my first twist out and here is a front and back view of it and it carried over the next day easily. I'm going to trim my hair today for the first time since my big chop which was nine months ago.



I like it. What products did you use


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Apr 21, 2013)

Straightened my hair. Still in CBL limbo. Looks like it hasn't budged since my first pic in november. I dyed my hair a month ago and I have less than a quarter inch of roots that have grown it. it's official, I'm a slow grower. I take supplements but those aren't helping. What's the point. *sigh*


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Apr 21, 2013)

The Princess said:


> I like it. What products did you use



Thank you i used shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie mixed with cantu serum and its a perfect ten gel.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 22, 2013)

JosieLynn you just reminded me of hot oil treatments. that sounds soothing. i should throw one in this week too. I'm happy for your weekend hair!! 

Pretty sure I have some protein overload going on. Just realized its most likely whats causing the bitty bits of ends that are all over whenever i look at my hair. I recognize it from the Aphogee products I used to use. my hair seriously hates protein unless its like wheat protein and only seldomly used. i've been using cholesterol a lot recently because i've had no leave in and i wanted to use this up. its not working out.

I did get some conditioners. they do have cones. i don't care. I have Suave ones. I like cheapy leave-ins still. I wish Target had V05, but they didn't so I just got these. I got the  Humectant and Almond & Shea Butter ones. I just wanted to try them and they don't have protein. I don't intend on them being staples. They seem like they'll do the trick for now.


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been co washing and roller setting my hair to dry this week and I'm loving this. I'm styling without any tangles now so it's so much earlier. I am using a serum, a little watered down conditioner and my juices and berries water mixture to set, so I get a soft set.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 24, 2013)

I should do  DC tonight


----------



## MsSonya (Apr 25, 2013)

I did a henna and molasses treatment over the weekend. Shampoo, conditioned and deep conditioned with heat and flat ironed. Will rollerset for bed.
Hoping I will be grazing SL by June, if I can stop experimenting with new things. I should just be happy that I have found my staples. 
I'm on the lookout for the "perfect" flat iron though


----------



## kandegirl (Apr 25, 2013)

Hairtender said:


> You're really close! What hair do you use?



Thanks Hairtender! I'm working on this front and this top but since I started doing full head weaves, it's finally trying to catch up.  I use all types of hair. I use synthetic hair for my curly styles bc it holds the curl well. (batik or outre) and for my body wave or straight styles I use virgin indian remy hair.


----------



## Deziyah (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello ladies!! Feels like its been awhile since I checked in.... I have mega new growth that is starting to become a pain due to the relaxed ends.... And I was getting tired of dealing with it on a daily basis so I put in a full sewn in to last until our next length check the end of June... 

Im not used to weave so I'm hoping I can keep it that long and hopefully see some more growth in the process.... I see you ladies are doing great; keep it up!


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 27, 2013)

hair suffering from protein overdose. getting better but need to baggy ends more

need a staple dc. 

thinking about blow drying my hair once a week. too much heat?

planning long kinky twists for the summer. 

thinking of trying JBCO to see if my edges fill in. 

that's all for my update.

... this is better than the chapter book i had here at first


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have been doing a braid out for the last couple of days now but also getting a lot of unusual breakage 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 27, 2013)

Been feeling pretty overwhelmed with school, work and just life in general for awhile now and it's all coming to a head. Today is my only day to just BREATHE and my head needs a washing...but I'm contemplating just a co-wash and calling it a day. I want nothing but to crawl UNDER the bed for awhile. Smh


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm slacking too. I finished my oil mix and need to repurchase. I have one more use of my BRBC.

Not sure if I should trim again, PS, or what.


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 28, 2013)

I tried backsyncfan's threading technique to stretch my hair and my hair felt so dry and was tangled, so I'm going back to roller setting. 

This method may work well for others so the link to the video is below. Her hair turned out nice. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OwhEToCWcMA


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 28, 2013)

I oiled my scalp with Jamaican castor oil and massaged my scalp last night. Today I did a 10 minute keratin treatment with aphogee. I them used Giovanni moisturizing conditioner. 

I blow dried then flat ironed. Now I'm wearing a wig


----------



## JosieLynn (Apr 29, 2013)

so i did what i said i would never do, went ahead and bought weave....just bought virgin peruvian hair in "body wave" and a lace wig closure from Rosa Hair Products on http://www.aliexpress.com/store/502658 

Planning on making a u-part wig with a closure and wearing it for the rest of the summer....i don't want to be tempted to wear my hair out because I am famous for the afro puff in the summer and that is when ALL the breakage happens  so i've bit the bullet and made this large investment...being a broke grad student is real smh but i'm going to get my money's worth, I will be taking care of this hair VERY well and wearing it on and off for possibly a year or until the tracks fall off 

Now i'm anxiously awaiting my hair!!!!


----------



## OceanEyes (Apr 29, 2013)

Seeing the length 

I haven't been cowashing as much as usual due to laziness but I have been Msing, oiling my scalp & DCing  I'll go back to frequent cowashing after finals.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 30, 2013)

^ @OceanEyes i'm happy someone is seeing some length. i loooooove the guy in ur signature. he's gorgeous (sorry hubby lol). 

hair is looking longer unstretched than did last year. thats nice

trimmed twice in april alone. the first time was scheduled. the other because my mother in law tore some out with her bad combing techniques and i'm afraid of the end damage. also, because i was just starting to see signs of protein overdose and the ends were chipping.

end chipping has subsequently gotten worse. finally realized the culprit (protein OD) and am working to reverse the effects... need to clip again because of so much end chipping/damage. 

Should I trim the bad ends off now or should i wait until December when trim is next scheduled? 

Learned: oiling fingers with olive oil helps me not tear out my hair when fingercombing


----------



## beautyintheyes (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone not wear a scarf at night because mine keeps falling off :/


----------



## nlv (Apr 30, 2013)

Just joined. Better late than never. CBL at the moment. I plan on getting a sew-in with lace closure. I really want an ombre bob.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Apr 30, 2013)

JosieLynn said:


> so i did what i said i would never do, went ahead and bought weave....just bought virgin peruvian hair in "body wave" and a lace wig closure from Rosa Hair Products on http://www.aliexpress.com/store/502658
> 
> Planning on making a u-part wig with a closure and wearing it for the rest of the summer....i don't want to be tempted to wear my hair out because I am famous for the afro puff in the summer and that is when ALL the breakage happens  so i've bit the bullet and made this large investment...being a broke grad student is real smh but i'm going to get my money's worth, I will be taking care of this hair VERY well and wearing it on and off for possibly a year or until the tracks fall off
> 
> Now i'm anxiously awaiting my hair!!!!


 
JosieLynn, that hair even LOOKS like it's soft and bouncy!


----------



## Ann0804 (Apr 30, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> Does anyone not wear a scarf at night because mine keeps falling off :/



No, I don't wear a scarf at night. I wear my satin bonnet and use a satin pillow case.


----------



## pearlific1 (May 1, 2013)

nlv said:


> Just joined. Better late than never. CBL at the moment. I plan on getting a sew-in with lace closure. I really want an ombre bob.



Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## pearlific1 (May 1, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> Does anyone not wear a scarf at night because mine keeps falling off :/



Mine NEVER stays on but I do attempt to wear it every night. I sleep on a satin pillowcase so my hair is still protected


----------



## yaya24 (May 1, 2013)

^^ same.

Checking in~
Planning on getting box braids next Thursday.
They will be in for 7-8 weeks.


----------



## gvin89 (May 1, 2013)

I'm still in braids...my new growth is quickly sneaking up. Trying to get 4 more weeks out of them, but probably need my edges redone.  

My 2 year nappaversary (post BC) is Saturday! I didn't think I would make it, but I am loving my natural hair and so does my family.


----------



## mallysmommy (May 2, 2013)

......


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 2, 2013)

Sigh.... with my brokeness, I'll get regla ol mini twists this summer. I need to find a leave-in and get some more oil. Probably coconut but thinking avocado too.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## apple_natural (May 2, 2013)

i was thinking that a satin pillowcase would help too



BEAUTYU2U said:


> Sigh.... with my brokeness, I'll get regla ol  mini twists this summer. I need to find a leave-in and get some more  oil. Probably coconut but thinking avocado too.
> 
> Thoughts or suggestions?



about the oil or the hairstyle? 

idk much about oil benefits, but i liked coconut oil when i mixed it with strawberries n cream V05. i have avocado oil, but i haven't used it yet. 

i'm pretty much doing the same hairstyle this summer. i'm planning on long chunky twists with kanekalon...(although i have so soak it forever and i still end up breaking out from it lol)... their cheap, easy to do and maintain, and they last forever


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 2, 2013)

The products. I can't afford the PS style I was considering but mini twists with my own hair is just as good. I ended up getting Knot Today and avocado oil. I might still get my staple EVCO.


----------



## RngdeCurls (May 2, 2013)

Really excited to join my first hair challenge. Best of luck ladies!

1. Current length: SL

2. Hair Type: Natural

3. Goal Month: October

4. Curr t Reggie/Styling: DC and co-wash at least once a week. (I workout a lot) For the majority of the week, my hair is in twists though I sometimes rock my twistout when I wanna look nice.

5. I plan to moisturize my hair & seal more often, maybe every other day. I want to start taking vitamins again and start doing tea rinses before my co-washes.

6. Beginning Pic:





http:// <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=4kcmt0" target="_blank"><img src="http://i44.tinypic.com/4kcmt0.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## apple_natural (May 3, 2013)

howdy RngdeCurls!

i think i may try that knot today BEAUTYU2U im not attached to any leave-in.. i think i its only because i like buying new stuff


----------



## BShamWow (May 3, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
I know it's already May buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut... can I join???


----------



## gvin89 (May 3, 2013)

BShamWow said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I know it's already May buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut... can I join???



Come on in!


----------



## gvin89 (May 3, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> The products. I can't afford the PS style I was considering but mini twists with my own hair is just as good. I ended up getting Knot Today and avocado oil. I might still get my staple EVCO.



BEAUTYU2U, What style were you getting before you decided on mini twists?

After I take my braids out next month, I plan to rotate mini twists and flat twist updos. I can usually get 3 weeks out of each.


----------



## Soratachi (May 4, 2013)

I want to join in, can I ?  But I may claim APL in 3 months, some of my strand are very close to my apl line.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 4, 2013)

Soratachi said:


> I want to join in, can I ?  But I may claim APL in 3 months, some of my strand are very close to my apl line.



WELCOME !!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 4, 2013)

Soratachi said:


> I want to join in, can I ?  But I may claim APL in 3 months, some of my strand are very close to my apl line.



Absolutely, join in!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 4, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> BEAUTYU2U, What style were you getting before you decided on mini twists?
> 
> After I take my braids out next month, I plan to rotate mini twists and flat twist updos. I can usually get 3 weeks out of each.



Probably kinky twists.


----------



## BShamWow (May 4, 2013)

1. Current length: SL

2. Hair Type: Relaxed.... Just started Texlaxing 

3. Goal Month: October... My BDay

4. Curr t Reggie/Styling: Shampoo and DC once a week. Moisturize and Seal Daily. Buns daily. Baggy twice a week. Vitamins... multivitamin, hair vitamin w/biotin, garlic, fish oil. 

5. I plan to use MN every night... and Neem Tea Rinses

6. Beginning Pic:


----------



## gvin89 (May 4, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Probably kinky twists.



Yea I want some kinky twists too, but will probably wait until winter


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 4, 2013)

Yeah my cousin tried to shame me  said my hair was already long as the kinky twists so there was no point.


----------



## Ann0804 (May 6, 2013)

I'm pleased with my progress. Still co washing twice a week.

 I've found lower cost products that I'm loving so I'm revamping my staples to remove those $20 conditioners. Once I've depleted my stash with them I'm not repurchasing.


----------



## pearlific1 (May 6, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> I'm pleased with my progress. Still co washing twice a week.
> 
> I've found lower cost products that I'm loving so I'm revamping my staples to remove those $20 conditioners. Once I've depleted my stash with them I'm not repurchasing.



What kind of $20 conditioners are you using???


----------



## Ann0804 (May 6, 2013)

This stuff. These are good products, but once you find a conditioner that's  a dollar that works just as well it makes me decide to switch things up.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (May 6, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> This stuff. These are good products, but once you find a conditioner that's  a dollar that works just as well it makes me decide to switch things up.



If you ever want to sell any of those.....


----------



## BShamWow (May 6, 2013)

Moisturized with Komaza Califa Spray and sealed with HV Green Tea Cream and grapeseed oil tonight... Paying more attention to my hair now has me noticing my THIN TEMPLES. My mom has super thin temples and has a hard time growing 
Any ladies have any tips for this?


----------



## Ann0804 (May 7, 2013)

BShamWow said:


> Moisturized with Komaza Califa Spray and sealed with HV Green Tea Cream and grapeseed oil tonight... Paying more attention to my hair now has me noticing my THIN TEMPLES. My mom has super thin temples and has a hard time growing
> Any ladies have any tips for this?



Castor oil works well, but it really thick.


----------



## Kindheart (May 7, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> This stuff. These are good products, but once you find a conditioner that's  a dollar that works just as well it makes me decide to switch things up.



There s no way a dollar Con would compare to them. It might"feel" good but most dollar con are just light conditioners that don't penetrate the hair's cuticle.


----------



## BShamWow (May 7, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> Castor oil works well, but it really thick.



Does it matter what type of castor oil it is? I've heard a lot about jbco but have only seen cold pressed in the store.


----------



## Jobwright (May 7, 2013)

BShamWow said:


> Does it matter what type of castor oil it is? I've heard a lot about jbco but have only seen cold pressed in the store.



As I understand it, the "ash" in the JBCO is what makes it more potent than cold pressed. But there are varieties of JBCO too like regular, extra dark, ylang ylang, lavender, etc.


----------



## Ann0804 (May 8, 2013)

BShamWow said:


> Does it matter what type of castor oil it is? I've heard a lot about jbco but have only seen cold pressed in the store.



I use the regular castor oil. I purchased it on amazon and I get good results. I've never tried JBCO.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 8, 2013)

My mini twists. I washed and conditioned with Organix, leave in with Knot Today, sealed with avocado oil, and hold/moisture with organic honey.



View attachment 208143


----------



## yaya24 (May 9, 2013)

I have not done a length chk since March.

I'm going to be 15 weeks post texlax on Friday. I am scheduled to get box braids installed (with synthetic hair) on Friday at 2pm.

Here is my May length chk. 5.08.13


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 9, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I have not done a length chk since March.
> 
> I'm going to be 15 weeks post texlax on Friday. I am scheduled to get box braids installed (with synthetic hair) on Friday at 2pm.
> 
> Here is my May length chk. 5.08.13



Ohhhh your so close!!! Yeah!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## gvin89 (May 9, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Yeah my cousin tried to shame me  said my hair was already long as the kinky twists so there was no point.



Girl my braider said the same thing....my hair too long for kinky so I would need Senegalese but I don't want those. I love kinky twists!!!!


----------



## gvin89 (May 9, 2013)

What are you ladies cowashing with? Do you use products with silicones? My DD & I are having a bout with super dry hair so I want to start cowashing for awhile. We are 4a/b if that matters....


----------



## Jobwright (May 9, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> What are you ladies cowashing with? Do you use products with silicones? My DD & I are having a bout with super dry hair so I want to start cowashing for awhile. We are 4a/b if that matters....



 I am in the same boat but I THINK I found d a fix with an AVG, glycerine, water mix. I added some sweet orange essential oil for fragrance. Check this out:  http://yournaturalhair.com/moisturizing-natural-hair-whats-in-your-spritz-bottle/. Also, the terresentials mud wash is amazing!  No tangles, ultra moisturizing, detoxing/clarifying without feeling stripped and easy!  I can't use it yet because I still have relaxed ends but it's perfect for my dd who has always been natural.


----------



## hairqueen7 (May 9, 2013)

Here are pics of my hairstyle this week,don't b fooled my hair is really super thin.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 9, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Here are pics of my hairstyle this week,don't b fooled my hair is really super thin.



You and your hair are supa cute!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## pearlific1 (May 10, 2013)

Can someone let me have about 3" so I can be APL? 

TIA


----------



## hairqueen7 (May 10, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> You and your hair are supa cute!
> 
> sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!



Lol aww thanx


----------



## apple_natural (May 10, 2013)

last saturday... i did a apple cider vinegar rinse. i did a dc with henna 'n placenta.. i sprayed with glycerin/water and put a little of my suave conditioner on my hair to keep it moist while i put it in long kinky twist.

i wish the henna 'n placenta didn't have hormones. apparently, the placental protein is a big deal as it links to breast cancer. it is the only conditioner that i would love to keep as a staple because it always saves my hair from a drought, but i will have to find another

i put in big kinky twists that are like waist length. i think i am going to split some so that i have more of them for a thicker bun. otherwise i like them. 

i have been putting my JBCO w/rosemary and sulfer 8 on my edges regularly since last saturday. we'll see if we get some progress. i have taken pics of my edges. also, i have realized that they are not as bad as i imagine them, but.. still. they need some help.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 10, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Can someone let me have about 3" so I can be APL?
> 
> TIA



Ya know! Where can I sign up?


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (May 11, 2013)

Checking in ... 12 weeks post relaxer .. Stretching by Ps'ing by doing sew-in ... GAHH LEEEE my head is throbbing right now lol ! Had to pull my edges out the braid , keep the little baby hairs I do have lol .


----------



## Deziyah (May 11, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> What are you ladies cowashing with? Do you use products with silicones? My DD & I are having a bout with super dry hair so I want to start cowashing for awhile. We are 4a/b if that matters....


 
I'm 4b and I have been co-washing with Dove Moisture Intensive Repair. It does have cones but I really like the way my hair feels, its nice and soft and it gives a lot of slip making detangling a breeze...


----------



## BShamWow (May 11, 2013)

Treated my hair to some henna for the first time today!!! Just henna and plain ole bottled water. LOVE how strong and thick my hair felt right after rinsing forEVER. Geez. Deep conditioning with heat right now with AO HSR and will leave it in over night.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 12, 2013)

Checking In... Although my hair is at APL, it's not full APL.  Some pieces are shorter than others (really need a deep trim) and full for me includes every strand on my head.  I have been taking extremely great care of my hair, started strong again with my vitamins and haven't used direct heat (blow dryer) in quite some time (probably about 2-3 months).  Flat ironing my roots or frizzies is still a direct heat use; however, rollersetting my hair weekly had eliminated my need for direct heat.  Full APL will definitely be achieved this year.  I'm hoping late summer, possibly early-mid fall.  Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## Ann0804 (May 13, 2013)

I've actually been doing something I said I never would do- finger styling and its working well for me.


----------



## charmtreese (May 14, 2013)

I stretched my hair in the back and it's a little past collar bone, fingers crossed for APL by year end.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 15, 2013)

Checking In

Nothing new to report,been staying consistent with my Reggie
Protective styling at least 4 days out of the week and the rest days low mani styles
Oh and I tweaked my Reggie a bit, I will DC on dry hair at least once every 2 weeks.
I also added emu oil to the mix,will be mixing it with my castor oil.
I oil my scalp wth it every couple of when I'm PSing.
Trying to stay consistent,so ill be nicely surprised at the end of my 18 week stretch.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## OceanEyes (May 15, 2013)

Checking in.

Currently oiling my scalp


----------



## bestblackgirl (May 15, 2013)

I havent post at all. I just came in to say I am bowing out. I have damage hair and I am going to start over by slowly cutting an inch every 6-8 weeks until all those relaxed hair is gone. Good luck everyone


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (May 16, 2013)

bestblackgirl said:


> I havent post at all. I just came in to say I am bowing out. I have damage hair and I am going to start over by slowly cutting an inch every 6-8 weeks until all those relaxed hair is gone. Good luck everyone



Good luck !


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 16, 2013)

bestblackgirl said:


> I havent post at all. I just came in to say I am bowing out. I have damage hair and I am going to start over by slowly cutting an inch every 6-8 weeks until all those relaxed hair is gone. Good luck everyone



Stay. Most of us have gone through this phase. Maybe we can help


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 16, 2013)

I did a quick wash of my mini twists yesterday. I didn't use a lot of shampoo and focused on my scalp. I added avocado oil to my hair. I may add some to the scalp today (feeling a little dry) but the sticky honey feel is gone! LOL. It provides excellent hold.


----------



## quirkydimples (May 16, 2013)

Still loving my hair after chopping two inches, but I've been in a spin pin high bun all week. I usually cowash at least once during the week, but I've been too busy/lazy. 

I just ordered the Babybliss steam iron that I've been planning to get forever. I've heard good things and am looking forward to using it. I think I'm going to order some Redken Anti-Snap and maybe the Redken Smooth Down serum for flat ironing, which I do on my weekend wash day.


----------



## nemi95 (May 16, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> Still loving my hair after chopping two inches, but I've been in a spin pin high bun all week. I usually cowash at least once during the week, but I've been too busy/lazy.
> 
> I just ordered the Babybliss steam iron that I've been planning to get forever. I've heard good things and am looking forward to using it. I think I'm going to order some Redken Anti-Snap and maybe the Redken Smooth Down serum for flat ironing, which I do on my weekend wash day.



I love the Redkin Smooth down line. I used the condishioner for my co-washes for several months. I will be picking up a couple of liters as soon as they go on sale at Ulta.


----------



## nemi95 (May 16, 2013)

I'm still having problems posting pics, but my hair reaches under my armpit! Sounds gross, but I'm soooo happy!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (May 16, 2013)

bestblackgirl said:
			
		

> I havent post at all. I just came in to say I am bowing out. I have damage hair and I am going to start over by slowly cutting an inch every 6-8 weeks until all those relaxed hair is gone. Good luck everyone



Good luck girl!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (May 16, 2013)

nemi95 said:
			
		

> I'm still having problems posting pics, but my hair reaches under my armpit! Sounds gross, but I'm soooo happy!



Wowww!!! That sounds awesome!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 16, 2013)

nemi95 said:


> I'm still having problems posting pics, but my hair reaches under my armpit! Sounds gross, but I'm soooo happy!



Woohoo congratulations!!!!!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## ojemba (May 17, 2013)

Almost there, I'd say 2 more inches.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 17, 2013)

ojemba said:


> Almost there, I'd say 2 more inches.



Your curls from what I can see are gorgeous!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (May 18, 2013)

It seems like I'm trying to hard to make my hair grow yet not really knowing what to do . I have a sew-in and not really how to actually cleanse my hair underneath without loosening the threads.. But anywhoo .. Plan to do a length check next week , relax at 14 weeks , and do another sew-in


----------



## Deziyah (May 18, 2013)

nemi95 said:


> I'm still having problems posting pics, but my hair reaches under my armpit! Sounds gross, but I'm soooo happy!



Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Deziyah (May 18, 2013)

ChannieBoo3 said:


> It seems like I'm trying to hard to make my hair grow yet not really knowing what to do . I have a sew-in and not really how to actually cleanse my hair underneath without loosening the threads.. But anywhoo .. Plan to do a length check next week , relax at 14 weeks , and do another sew-in



I have had my weave in for a month and feel the same way....  I have been cleaning my hair but i don't feel like I'm really cleaning and dc'ing well... I feel like braids are better because I'm able to treat my hair better than under a weave.... Good luck on your length check


----------



## hairqueen7 (May 19, 2013)

Why when the summer comes around I want to start taking better care of my hair and playing in it more smh y not all year round?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (May 19, 2013)

Don't think I ever posted a pic, but I'm updating for this challenge:
*Current hair length:* shoulder length I guess
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* : relaxed
*Goal Month* : December, but will not argue if goal is reached sooner 
*Current Reggie and styling choicesL Bunning mostly*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* frequent washing/cowashing has led to an annoying problem with my tub drain. That's a wrap. KISS this time around. May alternate wash and sets every week or so between home and salon.
*Post a beginning picture In this pic, APL is at 8*
 


TwoSnapsUp said:


> Current hair length: Neck Length
> 
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Relaxed
> 
> ...


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 19, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Why when the summer comes around I want to start taking better care of my hair and playing in it more smh y not all year round?



I've been feeling the opposite. It's when I don't care when it's summer but get extra particular in the winter.


----------



## yaya24 (May 19, 2013)

Yesterday made 1week in my box braids. 1 down, 7 to go. 

I hope to have retained 1 inch when they come down.

I'll be washing my scalp with diluted shampoo, doing a tea rinse and dcing with aussie deeeep next week on Friday morning.


----------



## BShamWow (May 19, 2013)

Washed my hair this past Thursday since I had a banquet and engagement partieS to attend on Friday and Saturday. Used Redken Hair Cleansing Cream to clarify and my hair felt SOOO good afterwards, like it could breathe so much better  Air dried and flat ironed for the weekend. Going back to my bun for the rest of the week.

Looking forward to the end of my teacher days so I can lay around with my hair wrapped up, bagged up, bunned up without students/coworkers giving me the concerned look.


----------



## beautyintheyes (May 20, 2013)

Can someone tell me whats wrong with my ends? they feel a little dry kind of like the last half inch my hair shaft cuticles are up I'm right were my hair stop retaining. so I'm deep conditioning more and I'm thinking i should do a protein treatment maybe that will help i just don't want to cut if not needed and advise?


----------



## apple_natural (May 20, 2013)

@http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=347781beautyintheyes im no expert, so i'd wait until someone else helps as well, but if it were me with this issue, I would think to do something that is pH balancing because you say your shafts are up and you're hair is dry. your hair isn't retaining moisture. I would do an apple cider vinegar rinse. maybe even some other stuff, but idk... put a strand in a cup of water and see if it floats or sinks. if it floats, your shafts are most likely closed, if it sinks, they are most likely open.

I did that because i wondered if my shafts were up too because i wasn't retaining moisture. my hair floated. my issue was protein. i was using a protein conditioner while baggying and my hair hated it. it only fixed when i did my apple cider rinse, didn't shampoo, did a dc with henna'n'placenta and sprayed with aloe vera juice. i baggied for a week prior with a plain water based conditioner, but this ACV and dc thing just knocked it out.

idk what you'll want to do, but i think you have a pH problem.


----------



## beautyintheyes (May 20, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> @http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=347781beautyintheyes im no expert, so i'd wait until someone else helps as well, but if it were me with this issue, I would think to do something that is pH balancing because you say your shafts are up and you're hair is dry. your hair isn't retaining moisture. I would do an apple cider vinegar rinse. maybe even some other stuff, but idk... put a strand in a cup of water and see if it floats or sinks. if it floats, your shafts are most likely closed, if it sinks, they are most likely open.
> 
> I did that because i wondered if my shafts were up too because i wasn't retaining moisture. my hair floated. my issue was protein. i was using a protein conditioner while baggying and my hair hated it. it only fixed when i did my apple cider rinse, didn't shampoo, did a dc with henna'n'placenta and sprayed with aloe vera juice. i baggied for a week prior with a plain water based conditioner, but this ACV and dc thing just knocked it out.
> 
> idk what you'll want to do, but i think you have a pH problem.



Ill try the acv tomorrow! Thats a great idea and cheap i will do the float test as well to make sure because ive done it before and it floated but it cause change since thw weather is so hot here now thanks for helping!


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 21, 2013)

Yesterday Preepoo'd with Affim 5 in 1 wh heat
Poo: Nuetrogena triple moisture
DC: Silicon Mix Bambu wh heat
I have to remember to do my scalp massages,theres been some MAJAH slacking in that dept


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 21, 2013)

Taking out my mini twists, washing vigorously, and retwisting.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (May 21, 2013)

cowashed my clip ins today. 

I'll cowash my real hair tomorrow since I fixed my tub's drain problem.


----------



## Ann0804 (May 21, 2013)

I tried a clear shine glaze today and I would say I do see some gloss. My hair was also easier to detangle. 

The instructions say to use it a few times a week, or as a weekly treatment, but I will only use it once or twice a month. I'm concerned that it may have some hidden harmful ingredients in it. 

Has anyone in this board tried any of these types of products. If so, what was your experience?


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (May 22, 2013)

I use john freida glaze. I love it. It makes my dye job POP.


----------



## grownupnai (May 22, 2013)

*Hair Update*

I have gotten lazy on the boards, and I am very much in need of a trim. Here's and update from March



The red sweater pic is from March, and here I am two months later... What the f&%# happened? My hair grew like two inches I guess. I have been just bunning and using the Wild Hair Growth oil my sister bought for me in New York. I guess it's helping  I am really surprised. I haven't straightened or blown my hair out since that time. Wow!


----------



## grownupnai (May 22, 2013)

P.P.S. I promise I don't work for the company. If you have seen my last few posts here you will see that I got a few different tings to try while I was in NY, and have mostly stuck to the WHGO and Infusium 21. My hair has never grown this fast in my life. I am in shock as I post this.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (May 22, 2013)

grownupnai said:


> P.P.S. I promise I don't work for the company. If you have seen my last few posts here you will see that I got a few different tings to try while I was in NY, and have mostly stuck to the WHGO and Infusium 21. My hair has never grown this fast in my life. I am in shock as I post this.



Is it able to be bought online? And dw, it's natural to say which product one likes. It helps others


----------



## grownupnai (May 22, 2013)

In the US I am pretty sure you can find it at most beauty supply stores. If you are in Europe... ? When my bottle is finished I'll have my sister ship me another from NY. But really. Having thought over my regime it could be something else. I also have neglected my hair a bit. I have been washing 2-3 times a week on average, and sometimes remembering to take my vitamins. OK, maybe it's just the hair oil. I was already doing low manipulation/bunning. Maybe a hormonal spurt? I like the smell of the oil and it has been the only thing tha has gotten rid of my itchy scalp which is why I was consistent. I am usually not great with consistency.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (May 22, 2013)

grownupnai said:


> In the US I am pretty sure you can find it at most beauty supply stores. If you are in Europe... ? When my bottle is finished I'll have my sister ship me another from NY. But really. Having thought over my regime it could be something else. I also have neglected my hair a bit. I have been washing 2-3 times a week on average, and sometimes remembering to take my vitamins. OK, maybe it's just the hair oil. I was already doing low manipulation/bunning. Maybe a hormonal spurt? I like the smell of the oil and it has been the only thing tha has gotten rid of my itchy scalp which is why I was consistent. I am usually not great with consistency.



Thanks a lot, hopefully it'd help my itchy scalp!


----------



## Deziyah (May 23, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Is it able to be bought online? And dw, it's natural to say which product one likes. It helps others



I believe Sally beauty supply sells it. And from what I see I think I'm getting that this weekend!!! 

grownupnai how are you using it?


----------



## cynthiapierfax (May 24, 2013)

Join the Challenge

[*]Current hair length. 
I just recently made SL after last weave removal. 

[*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Transitioning

[*]Goal Month
Dec 13

[*]Current Reggie and styling choices
Weave psing, black castor oil evoo and almond oil in deep conditioner

[*]What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Psing a lot
[*]Post a beginning picture


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 24, 2013)

Keeping it real simple, PS'n 5 days out of the week is really........boring lol

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (May 24, 2013)

I'm mid-process of flat ironing my hair and decided to use my cantu flat iron spray on the last section of the back . It won't even straighten !!!!! This stuff is so sticky and I think I didn't shake it up enough ... But I'm frustrated because one side is smooth and the other is a tangled mess !!! Help me ? lol ((


----------



## Rozlewis (May 24, 2013)

I went to the salon to get a tough-up today and it turned out beautifully. My hair is flowing looks and feel healthy. I go to a Dominican salon. They are really good with relaxers. I had them give me a roller set but I did not allow them to use a blow dryer or flat iron.

I am well on the way of achieving my goal of APL possibly by the end of summer.


----------



## BShamWow (May 24, 2013)

I tried that Cantu mess before and ended up having to wash my hair all over again. My hair was stiff, dry and just an overall MESS.


----------



## yaya24 (May 24, 2013)

Just finished washing and conditioning my synthetic box braids.
It was a success!!!

I have them tied down with a satin scarf drying now.

I will wash again in 2 more weeks.

These are the easiest PS I think I've ever had!


----------



## BShamWow (May 24, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Just finished washing and conditioning my synthetic box braids.
> It was a success!!!
> 
> I have them tied down with a satin scarf drying now.
> ...



What Kind of hair did you use for your braids? Been thinking of getting braids for the summer.


----------



## gvin89 (May 24, 2013)

Taking my box braids out! Will get some more in September


----------



## MsSonya (May 24, 2013)

BShamWow said:


> I tried that Cantu mess before and ended up having to wash my hair all over again. My hair was stiff, dry and just an overall MESS.


 
So did I . I only use grapeseed oil now. So far no problems.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 24, 2013)

Did I mention I friggin love avocado oil?! New fav.


----------



## yaya24 (May 24, 2013)

@BShamWow-

My friend used XPressions braiding hair to do them.


----------



## cynthiapierfax (May 25, 2013)

Second guessing myself now. I don't think in 6 mths ill make apl. Close tho very close lol.


----------



## grownupnai (May 25, 2013)

Deziyah said:


> I believe Sally beauty supply sells it. And from what I see I think I'm getting that this weekend!!!
> 
> grownupnai how are you using it?



Deziyah I apply it to my scalp lightly with the applicator and massage for less than a minute every 2-3 days. I have fine hair so I don't use much. Hope that helps!


----------



## Deziyah (May 25, 2013)

I took out my weave today.... gave myself a protein treatment and now sitting with flat twists..... Not sure if I will make APL ladies.... I am transitioning and by the way my hair behaved today I am going to most likely trim a good 2-3 inches to avoid me doing a BC since my goal is to transition for 2 years.... I was really hoping to retain length during this transition but the two textures and at odds and my natural hair sees to be winning... I do not want to officially drop out but I will keep you ladies posted.....


----------



## pearlific1 (May 25, 2013)

Just gave my hair a much needed shampoo and light boost of protein. I'm getting closer to APL but I know I will need a 2" trim soon. I'm still hopeful that I will make APL by the end of the year.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 25, 2013)

Checking in.  So after coming back from my three month hiatus of not taking good care of my hair, it is once again thriving (about a month strong).  I've started steaming again, paying closer attention to my moisture needs (mainly pre-pooing) and upping my ceramide usage. I used PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie tonight as the conditioner for my steam prepoo on dry hair and I must say that cupuacu butter (5th ingredient) is so the bomb for my hair.  I also have PBN Cupuacu Butter that I've used to moisturize my hair and when smoothing my buns and my hair INSTANTLY has or restores moisture.  

"Cupuacu butter not only acts as a sealant but also has the ability to absorb water, thus restoring moisture to dry hair." ~ www.blackgirllonghair.com

Full APL late summer/early fall... Here I come.


----------



## yaya24 (May 25, 2013)

Im secretly hoping for bsb by December.

Dreaming big!!


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (May 27, 2013)

I've seriously been slacking on taking vitamins .. But one thing I can say is that my hair is doing fine and... NO breakage at all . Never thought I see the day lol


----------



## charmtreese (May 27, 2013)

Just flat ironed and trimmed my hair, not doing flips over the length....currently solid CLB in back, SL on sides, and top lip in front.  I need about 3-4 inches to make it to APL in back.


----------



## pearlific1 (May 28, 2013)

I plan to have my hair blowdried, flatironed and trimmed soon (next weekend?); I will really know what I'm working with then. But I won't complain about my progress so far.  I'm still doing 24/7 PSing...I'm getting bored just thinking about it. 

I forgot to attach a pic to my post a few days ago so here it is:


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 28, 2013)

Been experiencing mid shaft spilts,im here brainstorming a solution to this madness....

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (May 28, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Been experiencing mid shaft spilts,im here brainstorming a solution to this madness....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



Do you think you need a protein treatment?


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 28, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Do you think you need a protein treatment?



I do a protein treatment every other week sometimes every week depending on how my hair feels.
I don't know what is going on,It's a mystery to me 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (May 28, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> I do a protein treatment *every other week sometimes every week depending on how my hair feels*.
> I don't know what is going on,It's a mystery to me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



Really? That seems like a lot of protein...


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 28, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Really? That seems like a lot of protein...




I have fine strands.My hair likes protein,go without for 2 long n i get breakage

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Ann0804 (May 28, 2013)

pearlific1 looks like you've made APL and you're on your way to BSL. 
Hyacinthe do you think these splits are due to the frequent use of protein?


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 28, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> pearlific1 looks like you've made APL and you're on your way to BSL.
> Hyacinthe do you think these splits are due to the frequent use of protein?



Really?! Oh wow..pearlific1.mentioned this as well....i have to take this into consideration.
The thing is if I don't,I experience breakage from overmoisturization and my already fine strands get so weak. I believe i have to go back to the drawing board...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## NefertariBlu (May 28, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Really?! Oh wow..pearlific1.mentioned this as well....i have to take this into consideration.
> The thing is if I don't,I experience breakage from overmoisturization and my already fine strands get so weak. I believe i have to go back to the drawing board...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



I am experiencing this too. I did a hard protien treatment last month and since then l still see mid shaft splits even after trimming twice already.  I see mid shaft and splits on the end although l hsve be ps' ing since January.

I just trimmed yesterday after seeing splits again. Not sure what is happening either.


----------



## yaya24 (May 28, 2013)

I want to try Nexxus Emergency as my "hard" reconstructor before my next texlax.

Do any of you ladies use this?

I am officially bored of my braids..
lol

I miss my hair... but these braids are staying in for at least a total of 8 weeks -- which puts me at July 5th.


----------



## msmarc1 (May 29, 2013)

pearlific1
Congratulations! You made it to Apl! It looks like you're graduating.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 29, 2013)

pearlific1 Congratulations on reaching APL!!!
So caught up in my own hair drama forgive me love.


----------



## cynthiapierfax (May 29, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> I plan to have my hair blowdried, flatironed and trimmed soon (next weekend?); I will really know what I'm working with then. But I won't complain about my progress so far.  I'm still doing 24/7 PSing...I'm getting bored just thinking about it.
> 
> I forgot to attach a pic to my post a few days ago so here it is:



I'm JEALOUS!


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 29, 2013)

NefertariBlu

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 29, 2013)

NefertariBlu 
I will have to be very thorough on wash days n do light protein cause my hair loves protein and do hard protein once every 3 weeks n see how that goes....

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (May 29, 2013)

msmarc1 said:


> @pearlific1
> Congratulations! You made it to Apl! It looks like you're graduating.


 
I will be here until Dec! I'm trimming soon so I can't go anywhere just yet 



Hyacinthe said:


> @pearlific1 Congratulations on reaching APL!!!
> So caught up in my own hair drama forgive me love.


 
Hyacinthe

Thanks but I'm sticking around these parts for a few more months  OAN-I think you should cut back on the protein you're using. I also have really (really, really) fine hair and will get breakage like nobody's business if I go too long without some protein. My hair will also split like crazy if I use too much.



cynthiapierfax said:


> I'm JEALOUS!


 
Girl, don't be! You'll be there soon.


----------



## pearlific1 (May 29, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I want to try Nexxus Emergency as my "hard" reconstructor before my next texlax.
> 
> Do any of you ladies use this?
> 
> ...


 
Dang, that was fast!


----------



## pearlific1 (May 29, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> @pearlific1 looks like you've made APL and you're on your way to BSL.


 
BSL is such a fun length! I can't wait to get back there..:reddancer:


----------



## NefertariBlu (May 29, 2013)

I am an unofficial challenger, but l have been following since January. I think l have about 3-4inches to go but I feel like my hair isn't growing. I am not sure why my retention doesn't show because l have been doing protective styles. My hair has been below collar bone for a while. 

Excuse my rant. Just being miserable


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 29, 2013)

pearlific1
I will def take your advice,thanks.


----------



## yaya24 (May 29, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Dang, that was fast!



LOL!
I just miss "free" hair..

I'll get over it. I start bikram yoga tomorrow, and  I go on vacation to Destin, FL in 2 weeks.

The braids are soooo convenient.


----------



## pearlific1 (May 29, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> LOL!
> I just miss "free" hair..
> 
> I'll get over it. I start bikram yoga yoga tomorrow, and  I go on vacation to Destin, FL in 2 weeks.
> ...



Absolutely! When I had box braids last summer, it was 3 months of pure bliss.


----------



## hairqueen7 (May 29, 2013)

Got my Senegalese twist in, their waist length so cute, will have them in for 2 months


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 30, 2013)

Nearing SL once again


----------



## gvin89 (May 30, 2013)

Box braids out!!!! PS game back in effect!!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 30, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> I am an unofficial challenger, but l have been following since January. I think l have about 3-4inches to go but I feel like my hair isn't growing. I am not sure why my retention doesn't show because l have been doing protective styles. My hair has been below collar bone for a while.
> 
> Excuse my rant. Just being miserable



It's okay, I don't feel like I'm making a lot of progress either.


----------



## Tatilove (May 30, 2013)

I'm feeling so down. I had a terrible hair breakage in january. I had like 2-3 inches if hair left on may head. Now 4 months later, my hair has grown about 2.5 to 3 inches. It is still very short. The front is ear length and the back is neck length. I decided to start a hair care regimen, but I don't know where to start and what to do. So far, I only try to moisturize my hair every day or so. But APL and BSL seem sooo farrrr. I wanted to reach APL by the end of december of this year and BSL next summer, but I am feeling so discouraged.

Any advice???


----------



## Brwnbeauti (May 31, 2013)

I self relaxed with Mizani BB last week. Here is a wet pic. I won't make APL by my bday, 6/10 like I wanted. Maybe at my next relaxer. Any tips on nape maintenance? My ends look thin because  I've been constantly trimming my nape. 




Will post a dry pic after I wash n roll today


----------



## Brwnbeauti (May 31, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> I'm feeling so down. I had a terrible hair breakage in january. I had like 2-3 inches if hair left on may head. Now 4 months later, my hair has grown about 2.5 to 3 inches. It is still very short. The front is ear length and the back is neck length. I decided to start a hair care regimen, but I don't know where to start and what to do. So far, I only try to moisturize my hair every day or so. But APL and BSL seem sooo farrrr. I wanted to reach APL by the end of december of this year and BSL next summer, but I am feeling so discouraged.
> 
> Any advice???



Are you sealing after you moisturize? Don't be discouraged it will grow!


----------



## pearlific1 (May 31, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> I'm feeling so down. I had a terrible hair breakage in january. I had like 2-3 inches if hair left on may head. Now 4 months later, my hair has grown about 2.5 to 3 inches. It is still very short. The front is ear length and the back is neck length. I decided to start a hair care regimen, but I don't know where to start and what to do. So far, I only try to moisturize my hair every day or so. But APL and BSL seem sooo farrrr. I wanted to reach APL by the end of december of this year and BSL next summer, but I am feeling so discouraged.
> 
> Any advice???


 
The best advice I can give is to put your hair up for a while. As long as your hair is out, you will be constantly length checking and tracking. When your hair is in a short term PS, like braids or twists, you can't length check every day or even every week. 

As far as a hair reggie, when I first stated my journey back in 2009, I read everything under the sun by Sistaslick (now newer youtube "gurus" have taken the place of reading ). As a relaxed/texlaxed head, I keep a protein shampoo and conditioner, a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner, a DC, a leave in, a daily moisturizer, and an oil. Oh, and a hard core proteing product used every 6-8 weeks to keep major breakage away.

What products to use is determined by how your hair feels and behaves.

I was able to grow my hair from NL to MBL in about 2.5 years (and then I got careless with long hair and started blowing drying and flat ironing too often and my hair disintegrated  ).



CafedeBelleza said:


> I self relaxed with Mizani BB last week. Here is a wet pic. I won't make APL by my bday, 6/10 like I wanted. Maybe at my next relaxer. Any tips on nape maintenance? My ends look thin because I've been constantly trimming my nape.


 
Can you elborate on what you mean by nape maintenance? Is your nape constantly breaking?


----------



## Brwnbeauti (May 31, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> The best advice I can give is to put your hair up for a while. As long as your hair is out, you will be constantly length checking and tracking. When your hair is in a short term PS, like braids or twists, you can't length check every day or even every week.
> 
> As far as a hair reggie, when I first stated my journey back in 2009, I read everything under the sun by Sistaslick (now newer youtube "gurus" have taken the place of reading ). As a relaxed/texlaxed head, I keep a protein shampoo and conditioner, a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner, a DC, a leave in, a daily moisturizer, and an oil. Oh, and a hard core proteing product used every 6-8 weeks to keep major breakage away.
> 
> ...



Yes. It's always looking rough back there. I dust my hair regularly and my nape always needs more than the rest of my hair.


----------



## yaya24 (May 31, 2013)

5 weeks to go in these box braids


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 1, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> Nearing SL once again



We're at almost the same length... You hair might be slightly longer than mine. It's nice to see someone who is at the same place as I am. What is your goal month to reach APL? For me, it's december, but I don't know how realistic that is. What is your regi like? Relaxed or natural?


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 1, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Are you sealing after you moisturize? Don't be discouraged it will grow!



I use aveeno positively nourishing leave in conditioner and extra virgin coconut oil(EVCO). I hear the EVCO is actually a moisturizer because it is the one oil proven to penetrate the hair... But don't know if I have to seal after using it since it's already an oil.


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 1, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> The best advice I can give is to put your hair up for a while. As long as your hair is out, you will be constantly length checking and tracking. When your hair is in a short term PS, like braids or twists, you can't length check every day or even every week.
> 
> As far as a hair reggie, when I first stated my journey back in 2009, I read everything under the sun by Sistaslick (now newer youtube "gurus" have taken the place of reading ). As a relaxed/texlaxed head, I keep a protein shampoo and conditioner, a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner, a DC, a leave in, a daily moisturizer, and an oil. Oh, and a hard core proteing product used every 6-8 weeks to keep major breakage away.
> 
> ...



Neck length to midback length in 2.5 years. That is so inspiring. Did you get discouraged at times? I think I need to buy some products, but when I go into the drugstore, I have no idea what to look for, I'm trying to look for products with no cones and minimal alcohol, but most products I see usually have alcohol as the 2nd or 3rd ingredient. 

I heard that Scurl is a very good daily moisturiser, should I take my chances on that or do I stick with EVCO? Also, some of the products I hear you guys talk about are a little hard to find here in montreal. Also, when it comes to protein treatments, is it best to do a homemade one with eggs or should I buy one. I tried doing the egg one a few times, each time it left my hair SUPER hard. Ugh!!! Maybe I didn't do it the right way.

Anyway, I'm super happy with the encouragement I'm getting from you guys. Now I remember why I joined this site


----------



## BShamWow (Jun 1, 2013)

So I got box braids this week... yeaaaaahhh only leaving these in for like 6 weeks. I miss my little bun


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 1, 2013)

BShamWow
We can have a box braids support group. Lol
They are indeed a godsend of a PS.

What regimen do you plan on doing for the 6 weeks?

I did the CUTEST pinup style with them yesterday night.
I will try to recreate it for the wedding im attending today.

I'll post pics later


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 1, 2013)

4 weeks in my twists. i love them. they fit my style and my face. they are very easy. i will be spitting the size of the back ones in half within the week. i have done the majority of the top already.


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Jun 1, 2013)

Trying to just have fun with my hair until my next length check which is July 1st and found out this morning doing a WNG in the shower is easiest! I do all the product and activity in the shower with a
fogless mirror. Only took 15 minutes and I like the results. Will do this every other day and see what happens. I did loose puffs most of the time but getting bored so will do this for June.


----------



## BShamWow (Jun 2, 2013)

yaya24 I plan on washing once a week with some diluted shampoo that I put in an applicator bottle with a nozzle. Moisturizing everyday with a AVJ, Water, tea tree oil, grape seed oil mix. Sealing with coconut oil. And applying castor oil to my edges like normal.

Are you DCing while in braids? If so, how??? I don't want to miss my DC sessions, but scared I won't be able to rinse it well.

Please post pics of your updo. I have 3 weddings coming up in the next 6 weeks. My friends don't have anything else to do but get married apparently lol


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 3, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> We're at almost the same length... You hair might be slightly longer than mine. It's nice to see someone who is at the same place as I am. What is your goal month to reach APL? For me, it's december, but I don't know how realistic that is. What is your regi like? Relaxed or natural?



I'm natural. When I joined this challenge my hair was longer than it is now but the ends were soooo bad that I had to cut 2-3" off in January. I went all the way back to neck length. 

Don't really have a real regimen... I've been wearing wigs for most of the year so far. I DC every week, moisturize, seal, cornrow my hair then put on my wig. I cowash 2 to 3 times a week when working out. I had a sew in for 3 weeks then went back to wigging it for 1.5 months. Now I'm back in a sew in. I just installed it tonight. I need to figure out a regimen for my sew in. I don't think I'll make apl this year but I'm staying in the challenge.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 3, 2013)

Someone make me do my hair, please.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 3, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Someone make me do my hair, please.



Stay out of the Entertainment Forum and get to your hair!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 3, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Stay out of the Entertainment Forum and get to your hair!



I know, right?


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 3, 2013)

So I went to the salon to be styled...had one of the best shampoos. I guess after 10 weeks in braids (although I washed them), it felt good to get a massaged and light scratching of the scalp after so long. I didn't get a protein treatment but will do that myself next week. My hair is midway between shoulder & arm pit length. I was initially hoping to be apl by now but didnt get much growth with my pregnancy but gained thickness. I'm not too caught up on length...just playing it by ear. Plan to stick to protective styling and add cowashing to my regimen.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello everyone!  I hope no one minds if I jump in! Just took down my sew in and decided that I might possibly be close enough to APL to jump in for this year. Ignore my fat back please. I am working on that also!! 

[*]Current hair length. Not really sure. I guess in between SL and APL?? Maybe 3 inches from APL?? 

[*]Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
Texlaxed and possibly transitioning.  Last texlax was 2-17-13.

[*]Goal Month
December 2013

[*]Current Reggie and styling choices
Protective styling via sew ins
Wash and condition once a week
Moisturizing under my sew in every other day
No heat
Leaving it ALONE!!!! 

[*]What do you plan on changing  (if anything) to make it to APL?
Nothing. Doing the minimum to make it there!

[*]Post a beginning picture






Since the next check in is scheduled for June 30, This will be my picture update for June. Im getting another sew in next week and my hair wont be out until August/September. I will be wearing a half wig until the end of next week. 

I will have 3.5 months before my next check in. Good luck everyone and I hope everyone is making their goals.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've finally found the perfect sized elastic so now I've been able to wear my hair in a puff.


----------



## ojemba (Jun 4, 2013)

My summer ps





LC before PS


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 4, 2013)

ojemba said:


> My summer ps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll definitely be APL soon!


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 4, 2013)

@BShamWow

Sorry for the late reply. I ended up not going to the wedding on Saturday ... and because of school, I am just getting back on this thread. Please see my responses in *red *below.



BShamWow said:


> yaya24 I plan on washing once a week with some diluted shampoo that I put in an applicator bottle with a nozzle. Moisturizing everyday with a AVJ, Water, tea tree oil, grape seed oil mix. Sealing with coconut oil. And applying castor oil to my edges like normal.
> *
> Are you DCing while in braids? If so, how??? I don't want to miss my DC sessions, but scared I won't be able to rinse it well.
> *
> ...


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 4, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I'm natural. When I joined this challenge my hair was longer than it is now but the ends were soooo bad that I had to cut 2-3" off in January. I went all the way back to neck length.
> 
> Don't really have a real regimen... I've been wearing wigs for most of the year so far. I DC every week, moisturize, seal, cornrow my hair then put on my wig. I cowash 2 to 3 times a week when working out. I had a sew in for 3 weeks then went back to wigging it for 1.5 months. Now I'm back in a sew in. I just installed it tonight. I need to figure out a regimen for my sew in. I don't think I'll make apl this year but I'm staying in the challenge.



I have to say, it's the same for me. Before my breakage, my hair was much longer (nearing bsl) however, the ends were dry and straw-like. I'm not happy I had this hair breakage, but it sure woke me up. Now I'll be able to grow healthier relaxed hair.
I'm not crazy about weaves and wigs, so I usually wear my hair in a high or low pony tail and tuck in the ends.

You never know, we might make APL by December. It's better to aim high, and strive to get there than to aim low. Plus I heard that a lot of people get a growth spurt in the summer. So I'm definitely looking forward to that. 

What do you use to deep condition? I went to the pharmacy, but every deep condition I could find has silicones. I'd love to make my own deep conditioner, it would be much simpler.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 4, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> I have to say, it's the same for me. Before my breakage, my hair was much longer (nearing bsl) however, the ends were dry and straw-like. I'm not happy I had this hair breakage, but it sure woke me up. Now I'll be able to grow healthier relaxed hair.
> I'm not crazy about weaves and wigs, so I usually wear my hair in a high or low pony tail and tuck in the ends.
> 
> You never know, we might make APL by December. It's better to aim high, and strive to get there than to aim low. Plus I heard that a lot of people get a growth spurt in the summer. So I'm definitely looking forward to that.
> ...



I used organix awapuhi ginger repairing conditioner to DC. I agree..lets be optimistic!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jun 5, 2013)

I know its not length check time but i beenreally good so this is a treat!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jun 5, 2013)

washed scalp with CON w/argan oil, conditioned with suave humectant, and now air drying in 3 flat twists with coconut oil.  

I love coconut oil!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi girls, i think im almost there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 6, 2013)

Dang, everyone is so close! I think we're going to have some summer graduates!!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jun 6, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Dang, everyone is so close! I think we're going to have some summer graduates!!



 that would be more than great!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jun 6, 2013)

My back is longer than most it looks. APL will take longer for me to reach....


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 6, 2013)

It's so cute to see everyone's SO or DD/DS helping with those length check pics   It's a bigger bonus when there is a side shot of them in the picture from the mirror.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll be washing my braids today.

This will be my first time in 2 weeks..
they smell bad..


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jun 6, 2013)

Following my wash yesterday 









Not quite, but maybe by Dec


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jun 6, 2013)

I think I am going to try to install my first Havana twists tomorrow and wait until next month to get another sew in. I looked at a couple of yt videos and I think I can do them on my own.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 6, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Following my wash yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you'll be there before Dec


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jun 6, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> I think you'll be there before Dec



Think so? That would be AWESOME


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 6, 2013)

Uh, hell yes. End of summer/beginning of fall.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 6, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Uh, hell yes. End of summer/beginning of fall.



Right!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope so. We will see!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jun 6, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> I hope so. We will see!



Wishing you the best girl  you go!


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 8, 2013)

I think today is the official day that I start my hair care regimen. Because I actually started doing some of the things that see you girls talk about in here.

I made my own deep conditioning mix with some l'oreal hair expertise hair mask I had and never used. I didn't want it to go to waste, so I added some extra virgin coconut oil (heated so I could mix it in, since it's solid) also some extra virgin olive oil, and some honey and regular conditioner (treseme)
I also made my own leave-in/moisturizer mix. I'm going to spare you the details of how I made it, but it feels sooooo good on my hair.

First I pre poo my hair, then I used a clarifying shampoo because I really wanted to start my hair journey on a fresh note. After which I added coconut oil and my deep conditioner mix. Left it in a little over 30 minutes. I rinsed my hair, and used my treseme naturals silicone free conditioner. I let that sit on my head while I showered. Lastly, after I got out of the shower I removed the excess water and added my moisturizer/leave-in mix. IT MAKES MY HAIR FEEL SOOOOOOOOOOOO good. Since I am air drying my hair as we speak, I'll see if it still feels as great when completly dry.

I am feeling so good about myself right now. I thought a hair journey was nothing but frustrations, but I proved myself wrong today.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 8, 2013)

^^^Loved that post! Best of luck on your new hair journey!


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 9, 2013)

Okkkkk I've got some pictures. Even though I air dried my hair, I woke up this morning and my hair felt ah-mah-zing. I naturally have very thick hair, but ever since the incident in january it didn't always feel that way. You wouldn't beleive the difference ONE day of good treatment did to my hair. 

I decided to braid it in a single braid this morning. The braid is pretty thick for very short relaxed hair. I'm nowhere near my natural tickness but we're off to a great start. I'm sooo excited. 

Today I'm going to buy a silk scarf or bonnet because I'm looking forward to retain as much hair as possible. Even if I don't make it apl by December, at least I'll want a full collarbone length.

I'm so proud right now 

Ps. I know it doesn't seem that way, but I do have my pj shorts on the last picture lol


----------



## Shalay11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Officially hoping to be apl or full apl by end of the year.. Just took out 3 month 2 week sew in


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jun 10, 2013)

Shalay11 said:


> Officially hoping to be apl or full apl by end of the year.. Just took out 3 month 2 week sew in
> 
> View attachment 212499
> 
> ...



Dear i believe you will be there even before the end of the year!!!!!


----------



## ojemba (Jun 12, 2013)

Are any of you ladies Also in the BSL by dec 2013 challenge?   I am, high hopes. I'll be wearing PSs until Dec so I'm hoping to retain al the hair I grow.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> Neck length to midback length in 2.5 years. That is so inspiring. Did you get discouraged at times? I think I need to buy some products, but when I go into the drugstore, I have no idea what to look for, I'm trying to look for products with no cones and minimal alcohol, but most products I see usually have alcohol as the 2nd or 3rd ingredient.
> 
> I heard that Scurl is a very good daily moisturiser, should I take my chances on that or do I stick with EVCO? Also, some of the products I hear you guys talk about are a little hard to find here in montreal. Also, when it comes to protein treatments, is it best to do a homemade one with eggs or should I buy one. I tried doing the egg one a few times, each time it left my hair SUPER hard. Ugh!!! Maybe I didn't do it the right way.
> 
> Anyway, I'm super happy with the encouragement I'm getting from you guys. Now I remember why I joined this site



I completely missed this post Tatilove. Sorry about that. Yes, I got discouraged often because I was comparing my growth to others. I'm a slow grower but I retain most of all I grow which is only about 4"/yr. I just had to do what was best for my hair and that was keeping my it strong and moisturized. Scurl is my BFF in the spring/summer. I spray the length of my hair and seal with oil and my hair stays soft for days. No daily moisturizing and sealing needed.

When I needed a hardcore protein treatment, I used ApHogee 2-Step. I never tried eggs. Usually protein will make your hair hard and dry so you must follow up with a very moisturizing DC.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 12, 2013)

ojemba said:


> Are any of you ladies Also in the BSL by dec 2013 challenge?   I am, high hopes. I'll be wearing PSs until Dec so I'm hoping to retain al the hair I grow.



I was, but I'm not going to make it after all of the trimming I've done this year. I will barely make it to APL if I don't back away from the scissors.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jun 12, 2013)

Welp you guys, I am in a sew in with lace closure! I decided to go with the sew in instead of havana twists. I plan to keep this sew in up for 3 months at least. Maybe until next check in on Sept 30. I used to keep them up for 3 months when I cared less about my hair but now I can barely make it 2 months without wanting to take it down. So I shall see how this goes for me.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Jun 12, 2013)

Giving myself a trim tomorrow since my ends are starting to look ugly,and  then a good DC since I haven't done it in weeks, lol.


----------



## BShamWow (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm so boooooooooorrrrrrrrrred with these braids lol. I've just been moisturizing and sealing everyday. And washing is so uneventful. My nape/kitchen area has some adorable little curlies popping in and I just want to love them and twirl them and nurture them to pieces. Siggggggggghhhhhh but I'm not going to play with them. May do a tea rinse tomorrow... that'll make me feel better


----------



## Gryphyn (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm so close! I may be APL by next touch up, but I'll still say October to account for trimming


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm going to straighten and trim this weekend. My front loose/floppy/heat damaged front is really aggrevating me. I want to cut that sht off! But I know it only "appears" longer and then my hair would be uneven.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jun 13, 2013)

I barely post here but here's a random length check. Hoping I make it by December! I'm mostly bunning it til then.

View attachment 212929


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jun 13, 2013)

Tatilove said:


> Okkkkk I've got some pictures. Even though I air dried my hair, I woke up this morning and my hair felt ah-mah-zing. I naturally have very thick hair, but ever since the incident in january it didn't always feel that way. You wouldn't beleive the difference ONE day of good treatment did to my hair.
> 
> I decided to braid it in a single braid this morning. The braid is pretty thick for very short relaxed hair. I'm nowhere near my natural tickness but we're off to a great start. I'm sooo excited.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks so healthy and beautiful! So shiny as well!


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jun 13, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I'm so close! I may be APL by next touch up, but I'll still say October to account for trimming



wow that's awesome!


----------



## Tatilove (Jun 13, 2013)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Your hair looks so healthy and beautiful! So shiny as well!



Awww thank you so much. It means so much to me that someone else noticed a change in my hair  That will motivate me to keep on taking good care of it. In fact I am sitting in my living room right now with a deep conditioner on my hair. I will just wash my hair when I shower for bed.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jun 16, 2013)

Checking in .. Planning on doing a length check after I take down my sew-in .. My relaxer didn't take AT ALL at 12 wks  post so I'm trying to keep my hair hidden until at least 10 wks . Hopefully I will be APL in December-ish lol


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jun 17, 2013)

Still hanging in there with my sew in. It's only been about a week! Lol!! Been moisturizing under my sew in every other day. Nothing else to report right now though!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 17, 2013)

Checking in... Been steaming weekly with an oil and conditioner, poo'ing and rollersetting.  I don't have as much time to do a second DC when I steam as I used to; but that steaming leaves my hair amazingly moisturized.  I always part relaxer style and apply from my ends to my roots (oil first (ceramide of course), conditioner atop.

Currently 9 weeks into my 3rd 20 week stretch.  Relax date set for 8.31.

Favorite products right now:

Sunflower Oil
SSI Banana Brûlée (for steam prepoos)
BioHare Care Moraccan Argan Oil Line
Loreal Sulfate Free Shampoo (Reconstruct)
NuNaat Chocolate Mask
PBN Cupuacu Butter
HQS Coconut Lime Oil 
EQP Olive Oil/Mango Butter
Aphogee 2 Min

Excited for the length check in a few weeks!  Hopefully you ladies are doing well.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 17, 2013)

im still in my twist. i love them, but I need to dc and I haven't been tying them up at night.

I'm thinking of how I'm going to detangle when I take them out. I'm not very good at detangling effectively. I think I need like a paddle detangler instead of a thin brush or comb... like a tangle teezer or whatever with a handle, though. 

*watches youtube videos of tangle teezer on 4ab hair*

WHY HAVE I JUST REALIZED I NEEDED A TANGLE TEEZER!!?? I've needed this since last year. 

Other than this, I hope to keep my hair in twists until next April or May.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok so I calculated my growth for a whole year and ladies its official my poor hair that I treat so lovely only growz 3-4" a year I was so heart broken but anyway ,what I want to know is it because for the past year and a half I been deep conditioning on dry hair and then shampoo, should I start doing it the right way and maybe my hair will grow more or is it just my hair and genetics?


----------



## felic1 (Jun 18, 2013)

hairqueen7  I have been looking through threads regarding hair growth improvement. The 12 inches in 12 months thread is interesting. It mentions deep conditioning with heat. My hair has not been growing fast. I am adjusting my regimen with deep conditioning with heat and steaming twice weekly and additional cowashing in the summer. My hair is thriving with these adjustments and I oil rinse as well. You could look at recommendations in that particular thread for tweak worthy steps to aid in retention.


----------



## MsSonya (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree my hair definetly respond well to heat versus body heat (my chosen "lazy" way). I have to train myself to sit under a dryer for longer than 10mins. If I can sit under there for a DC treatment for an hour, you best believe I am going to treat myself....haagen daaz peanut butter ice cream. yes ma'm


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jun 19, 2013)

felic1 said:


> hairqueen7  I have been looking through threads regarding hair growth improvement. The 12 inches in 12 months thread is interesting. It mentions deep conditioning with heat. My hair has not been growing fast. I am adjusting my regimen with deep conditioning with heat and steaming twice weekly and additional cowashing in the summer. My hair is thriving with these adjustments and I oil rinse as well. You could look at recommendations in that particular thread for tweak worthy steps to aid in retention.



Thanks so much I already dc every 2weeks with heat for 2 hours but I was definitely thinking about adding cowashing and ms more just to see if it changes but thanks I will go check out that thread.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm so late but I want in! There is still quite a bit of time left in the year!

Current hair length: Scraping APL in the back, a little past SL at the crown and the purgatory between SL and APL on the sides (my nape is always significantly longer... ugh. my nape was MBL when the rest of my hair was SL-APL)
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural
Goal Month: I want to be as close to full APL as possible by the end of year (probably too ambitious for my shorter hair)
Current Reggie and styling choices: I follow the LadyPaniolo regimen - braided up under a wig!
What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
I am going to be PS'ing hardcore to make sure I gain as much length as possible between now and the summer of 2014.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jun 21, 2013)

davisbr88 Welcome!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hyacinthe: Thank you!


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm happy we've been keeping this thread alive for so long. Half the year in, half the year to go so we have come far ladies! great job! while we ***still lots of time to grow to our goal!!**

i bought my tangle teezer yesterday. i've only used it on two twists that i took down to try it. i love it already tho. LOVE it. can't wait to try it on my whole head... but i must resist right now. i dont plan on doing a length check until my nephew or neice is born in december (i'm using my sisternlaws due date as my next length check).


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 22, 2013)

I have to drop out of this challenge I relaxed my hair yesterday and had to cut about 3 1/2 inches off because of damage and see thru ends so now I'm back to neck length. So good luck all Ima head over to the shoulder length challenging


----------



## Shalay11 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if I ever officially joined this chalkenge but I really would love to be full apl by December if not by oct 1st.. I'm not sure how long it's going to take but currently have kinky twist in that I plan on keeping in for 3 months.. After kinky twist I may get hair flat ironed professionally if its the length I want.. If not ill be getting another 3 month sew in because I retain very well with protective styles ...current length below


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 22, 2013)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I have to drop out of this challenge I relaxed my hair yesterday and had to cut about 3 1/2 inches off because of damage and see thru ends so now I'm back to neck length. So good luck all Ima head over to the shoulder length challenging



I hate to hear that you had to cut. I'm sure your hair is in great shape now. Good luck on your hair journey!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2013)

So my girls are trying to kick me out of the SL challenge but I'm not ready to leave yet as I'm not comfortable joining this challenge as of yet. I feel like I have a looong way to go so I'm just going to lurk for now until I get the nerves to join you lovely ladies.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## brittle_hair (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm 8 weeks post relaxer and hoping I am at least grazing APL when I relax in 2 weeks. My hair has been cut in a U shape so my target is for the longest bit to be APL not necessarily the sides, cos by the time the sides are APL the back will probably be MBL...

I think my September relaxer should have me officially at APL and not just grazing - fingers crossed.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 22, 2013)

Box braids are officially out. I made 6 weeks.

I have a relaxer scheduled for July 3Rd.
Im starting to see breakage at the line of demarcation


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 22, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> I hate to hear that you had to cut. I'm sure your hair is in great shape now. Good luck on your hair journey!



It dose feel 110% better that's what I get for messing with color lol but thank you and I will be cheering on you guys from the sidelines


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 22, 2013)

I just straightened. I swear it looks like my last check-in *strangles someone* Ugh!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 23, 2013)

for pics to drool over. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 23, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I got so excited about starting the challenge, I forgot to add my own regimen  It's kinda under construction but here goes ...
> 
> Weekly
> Shampoo - Ion Hard Water Shampoo or Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo
> ...



Updating my regimen


----------



## Soratachi (Jun 23, 2013)

I just need an inch to claim APL. But I am going to trim my hair soon.


----------



## Jobwright (Jun 24, 2013)

I think I made it past SL!  On my way to APL!  I was sooooo scared to flat iron as I am on my transition (7 months in) but I used plenty of heat protectant and thinking about Heat Training. Don't throw anything at me...  One of my friends is heat trained and has really been of great support. She is MBL and has beautiful healthy hair. I know all heads are not made alike but she has been an inspiration. I will post her pic as well. The test was when we went to the Dominican Republic and I could see her hair wet. She had lovely waves even with using heat every 2 weeks for the last 2 years. So here I go...  Anyone in here heat trained?



My friend and coworker, natural and heat trained



Me, 6.24.13 flat ironed after Ors Aloe shampoo, Ors DC and Tresemme heat protectant, finished with argon oil on ends.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jun 24, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I just straightened. I swear it looks like my last check-in *strangles someone* Ugh!


 
Are you tracking your progress with pics?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 24, 2013)

brittle_hair said:


> Are you tracking your progress with pics?



Yes  I'm just salty and waiting to post the pic.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jun 24, 2013)

So apparently I'm doing something right because my hair feels sooooo good and healthy !! I've been doing a simple m&s : water , grapeseed oil ,  & cantu's leave in cream .. So far , so good


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 24, 2013)

the tangle teezer is officially my best friend. my hair feels good. i've only been taking a few twists out and retwisting them. i dont think it has grown much so far, but it feels really good. thats good enough. i'm trying to be careful with stray strands that aren't in my twists all the way or in the wrong twist or something. i'm more concerned about keeping strands than length this year. i know i have super thick hair so i want to see it at its glory.


----------



## kurlllz (Jun 24, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Ok so I calculated my growth for a whole year and ladies its official my poor hair that I treat so lovely only growz 3-4" a year I was so heart broken but anyway ,what I want to know is it because for the past year and a half I been deep conditioning on dry hair and then shampoo, should I start doing it the right way and maybe my hair will grow more or is it just my hair and genetics?



My hair definitely prefers deep conditioning in wet hair. Maybe you should try that method for a bit.


----------



## Kim0105 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am joining this challenge in hopes of making APL by my next touch up.  The pic attached is my length at May 18, my last relaxer. I am hoping to stretch for 24 weeks this time- I went 19 weeks last time.
I steam deep condition 2 times per week and cowash 5 days a week (after workouts). I air dry and for the summer will be bunning.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 25, 2013)

Alright so here's my lackluster contribution. Please remember that it's almost check-in time, June 30th!

View attachment 214555


----------



## brittle_hair (Jun 25, 2013)

@BEAUTYU2U you look like you are pretty much at APL to me - nothing lacklustre about that


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 25, 2013)

brittle_hair said:


> @BEAUTYU2U you look like you are pretty much at APL to me - nothing lacklustre about that



Thanks, hun! But it's where I was a few months ago, that's why I'm ticked. I've been CBL for over a year now.

Ok, let me quit whining  I'm OP, I'm supposed to be inspirational  I can't wait to see more length checks from you ladies!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 25, 2013)

I think I am going to start heat stretching a la Alicia James' method every month before getting my hair braided up so I can stay on top of my ends. Seeing splits and trimming is a lot easier for me when my hair is really stretched, plus having stretched hair will make it easier to braid. I'm happy she posted this because blow dryers are the devil on my hair!


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 25, 2013)

i can't wait until my hair is waist length  waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

i wonder if i can retain that much length within two years.... i wish. that's my new goal. WL by end of 2015. that is 2.5 years. thats plenty time


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 26, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Ok so I calculated my growth for a whole year and ladies its official my poor hair that I treat so lovely only growz 3-4" a year I was so heart broken but anyway ,what I want to know is it because for the past year and a half I been deep conditioning on dry hair and then shampoo, should I start doing it the right way and maybe my hair will grow more or is it just my hair and genetics?



hairqueen7

I tracked my progress for 3 years the first time I grew out my hair to MBL. My hair only grows 4"/yr too. I _may_ get 4.5 with a summer "growth spurt". The key to longer hair when you are a slow grower is retention. You have to make sure what you grow stays on your head. Try DC'ing on freshly shampoo'd hair for the remainder of the year and see how your hair does. Don't forget to moisturize, seal, and protect the ends of your hair as well.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jun 27, 2013)

Welp, I have had this sew in for two weeks and I can already stick my fingers under my braids.. they were pretty tight in the beginning. Had some soreness.. Now they are loose. Not sure if this sew in will let me get to the September 30 check in. I might can make it until the beginning of August.

Its time for me to wash my sew in. These 100+ degree days here are not giving me any mercy.


----------



## gvin89 (Jun 27, 2013)

Protective styling is my friend, but I have to m&s more


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 27, 2013)

One of my personal goals is to learn how to self relax.

I'm 22 weeks post tomorrow.
I'll be getting a salon touch up next Wednesday July 3rd.

I'm going to a new stylist, and if she is stellar, I'll be touching up with her until I am 95% confident that I can properly self relax.

I want to get a rollerset, but I'm nervous... because I know some stylist LOVE their fine tooth combs. ..


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 27, 2013)

I did a coconut hot oil prepoo yesterday.

My NG behaved quite nicely and I was one happy camper.

I think I'll be doing those weekly.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jun 27, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I did a coconut hot oil prepoo yesterday.
> 
> My NG behaved quite nicely and I was one happy camper.
> 
> I think I'll be doing those weekly.



Coconut hot oil treatments will do that to ng

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 27, 2013)

yaya24 & Hyacinthe... How are you doing your hots?  Oil on scalp and hair, one or the other, heating cap, etc?


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Coconut hot oil treatments will do that to ng
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



Man I must be be the only person on the planet who doesn't like coconut oil. It just doesn't act right on my hair. Not for sealing, HOTs, nothing! I'll just stick with my beloved olive oil.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 27, 2013)

@ DominicanBrazilian82 I lightly misted my week old hair with water.

Then in sections applied the oil to my NG and length. I'm sure it ended up on my scalp too, but I was not focusing on my scalp.

Put on a plastic cap and sat under my hooded dryer for 20 mins.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jun 27, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Man I must be be the only person on the planet who doesn't like coconut oil. It just doesn't act right on my hair. Not for sealing, HOTs, nothing! I'll just stick with my beloved olive oil.



You're NOT the only one!
Coconut was *terrible* on my hair until randomly at the beginning of this year. 
And then I became allergic erplexed


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

Joining this challenge. Had a MAJOR setback from BSL to a bit passed shoulder length.  Smh. 
My apl goal is sept 30 
Gonna be using sew ins and wigs plus eating healthy to get there.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

Checking in 
Used Its A 10 miracle leave in on my braids today


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 28, 2013)

Two days, ladies!


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jun 29, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> @ DominicanBrazilian82 I lightly misted my week old hair with water.
> 
> Then in sections applied the oil to my NG and length. I'm sure it ended up on my scalp too, but I was not focusing on my scalp.
> 
> Put on a plastic cap and sat under my hooded dryer for 20 mins.



DominicanBrazilian82
 I do mine the same way except sometimes I forget to lightly hydrate my hair
sometimes when I feel like my hair needs a little extra something,I will preepoo overnight,place a self heating cap on and the next day my hair feels soooo good,Im tempted not to wash but I do in the end


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Jun 29, 2013)

Starting over since I had to cut a inch+ off


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm going to the salon to get a trim. My last trim...well cut was in January.


----------



## BShamWow (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm still chilling in box braids. 1 more week with them. Looking forward to seeing my hair again.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 29, 2013)

took down my twists just now. i detangled with the tangle teezer and put it in four big plaist. the whole process didn't take long at all. im too tired to do anything else, though. tomorrow morning i will prepoo, apple cider rinse, and dc. i may retwist tomorrow or else i will do it thursday when im off of work.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 30, 2013)

Stocked up on scurl no drip .. Original formula.
I bought 3 of the 32 oz bottles. 
Everywhere I go the new and improved formula is on the shelves.
My hair HATES the new formula.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 30, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Stocked up on scurl no drop .. Original formula.
> I bought 3 of the 32 oz bottles.
> Everywhere I go the new and improved formula is on the shelves.
> My hair HATES the new formula.



Ooooo! I love scurl (original)! Using that or the wave nouveau moisturizer in the warmer months, my hair thrives. It stays soft for days.


----------



## apple_natural (Jun 30, 2013)

olive oil prepoo complete... apple cider vinegar rinse in sections. and dc. then idk what im going to do with it because my Christian meeting is at 3. i think i'm just going to braid in a halo. that is the easiest style ever. i think i am going to bantu knot braids tonight.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 30, 2013)

I left the nape out in my last sew in. Big mistake. I only had it in for 3 weeks and the middle of the nape broke to about 2 inches. I know my nape needs extra special care and I keep doing this.  I'm going to baby the nape... it will grow back but I just hate those set backs.


----------



## sweetypoo705 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi Ladies, 

This is my update.  I am 42 weeks post and I have decided to transition to natural and cut my ends in 2014.  I do not use heat directly, so I will just show what my hair looks like now.  My pics are showing my hair in march( ruler t- shirt) and the other two are current length and a texture shot.  I am working at achieving thick, healthy hair, so the length is secondary at this time.  
HHJ!!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 1, 2013)

sweetypoo705 
Wishing you a happy transition to natural hair!


----------



## Taina (Jul 2, 2013)

So i guess i reached APL


----------



## miraclediva (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, i think im a couple days late, but here is my check in. I don't think it has gotten any longer since the last check in, but that may be because my regimen was so stinky. I've just recently (3 days ago) decided to focus more energy into my hair and see if the next check in goes better. Will update if it improves


----------



## BShamWow (Jul 3, 2013)

Took out my box braids today ... just a few days shy of 6 weeks. Doing an overnight prepoo with coconut oil. I'm TOO excited to do my full wash routine tomorrow and I know my hair will be sooooooo happy


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 3, 2013)

I will do a length check on July 21st that's when I get my touch up, I really don't want to put any heat on my hair at the moment.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 3, 2013)

I got my touch up at the salon. The stylist works primarily with natural hair, and only has a handful of relaxed clients.


She did not seem too happy that I came in with my hair already relaxed hair olive oiled down and porosity controlled up, but oh the hell well.
She used Design Essentials normal relaxer and seemed like she was all on board for healthy hair practices.
She did a good job listening to my "weird" instructions to leave the back 1 inch of my nape and the front 1 inch of my hair alone.
She actually does the protein step, before the neutralizer (Thank God).
 After the relaxer was neutralized, all I had her do was DC+Clear rinse under the steamer (for about 40 mins), blow dry and then do 2 french braids. 

All this was $115 *before *tip. I swear by 2014 I will be 100% self relaxing._ Maybe I'll try for my October touch up, because I will only have 12 weeks of NG vs 23 weeks._ 

My hair is is two french braids until I do my clarifying wash on Friday.

All this to say,  *I will do my length check on Friday.*


----------



## BShamWow (Jul 3, 2013)

Flat ironed my hair a little bit after air drying... looks like it's about the same length as it was before the braids smh. Getting a touch up in about 2 weeks so I'll see then.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 4, 2013)

can't do a length check right now or else i'll be obsessed by how little i've gone anywhere. i'm going to do it in december. December 5th.

Operation box braids in process! it should take me nearly forever.. I want them kind of smaller than I've been doing them the past year. 

Got Elasta QP Mango Butter to put on it while I'm braiding.. really it was an excuse to buy it. I hope it makes it a bit smoother while I'm braiding, though.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 4, 2013)

I went on and decided to wash this morning.

Last night I took down my 2 french braids and took my July 2013 length check pictures
I'm APL in the back, but my crown and sides have til December. (Hopefully before then).

*Both pics are from Yesterday's blowdry:*

Pic#1- French braids taken down length check 






Pic# 2- After combing and a light dusting -You can see in this pic all the texture that is still in my hair - I never texlax my edges or nape ((My mom still thinks I'm natural ))





Here is my January braidout (after my texlax). I was at SL stretched.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking good yaya24!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 4, 2013)

@pearlific1 - Thanks!!!
I am looking forward to the year end.

Thinking about stretching another 6 months... Lord give me strength. 

I am officially on a no heat regimen for the rest of the year, and I FINALLY have my regimen solid.


----------



## BShamWow (Jul 5, 2013)

So I was just looking at my hair in the mirror and noticed I have a few previously gray strands that are coppery/brownish from my last henna. So I was OH GOODIE I can check out how much new growth I have from these since the the last henna was a week ish after my last relaxer. Looks like I'm just shy of an inch after 10weeks. I that a normal rate? I was wishing and hoping I could be one of those people who have above average growth rates.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jul 5, 2013)

A 1/2" per month is the average rate. i personally find my hair grows faster in summer and slower in winter though. Maybe you'll get a growth spurt this summer


----------



## BShamWow (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Kiwi I'm going to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## abbygirl (Jul 5, 2013)

i see some progress from my start pic but i have trimmed 3 inches off since Feb up until end of last month and had to cut my nape to match the length all around, i have been bunning and  using the LOC method to protect my ends and also  taking biotin, msm and bamboo silica since January, i see no increase in growth rate but my new growth is so much healthier , still hoping for APL by Dec


----------



## pearlific1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

How's everyone doing on their journey? Me? I'm trying to keep my hair out of sight by keeping it in a bun. It helps reduce daily length checks which only make me anxious and paranoid.


----------



## Danette1014 (Jul 10, 2013)

I am a major bun-head! I agree- it helps keep your hands out of your hair! Congrats on your success do far!


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jul 11, 2013)

Checking in .. 3 more weeks till I take my sew-in out and get a relaxer .. Truth be told , I miss my hair !


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 11, 2013)

Finally made it to full SL so APL should be here by the end of the year.


----------



## ojemba (Jul 11, 2013)

About to get my hairline rebraided, 6 weeks down 6 more to go.

APL????


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jul 11, 2013)

I think my hair has grown a full inch this month. It is so loose under this sew in. I may can go another 2-3 weeks but I think it will come down sometime around the begining of August.. I will post new pictures before I get another sew in.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 11, 2013)

I know it's late but I'd like to join! I'm super close so hopefully joining this challenge will help keep me on track and consistent. 

*Current hair length: Whatever in between SL and APL is called *
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Natural* 
*Goal Month: September *
*Current Reggie and styling choices: Currently in Marley twists, using the Deep Moisture method. Wash 1x a week, DC with steamer after every wash. Massage scalp with NJoy's growth oil every other day and moisture every other day.*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Just being consistent.*
*Post a beginning picture:*



Hair is currently at line 3, DH's fingers are in the way. APL is at the 4.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 11, 2013)

idk if i've mentioned im in box braids. 1 week down 7 weeks to go.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 12, 2013)

ojemba said:


> About to get my hairline rebraided, 6 weeks down 6 more to go.
> 
> APL????



Yes most definitely,Congratulations!

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm here to join the apl challenge as I have been kicked out of the other 2 challenges I was in  

Here is my starting pix









I'm natural
I shaved off all my hair 5/5/12, I was already natural when I BC'd.

My reggie is wash with Aussie moist whenever my scalp tells me to. Cond with Aussie moist. I almost never DC cause I'm lazy. I use sallys generic biolage  conditioning balm as a leave in and a mix of oils on my hair and then put it in a pony tail.

Btw if you guys see a pic of a spider, my bad I can't seem to delete it lol 

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## faithVA (Jul 12, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I'm here to join the apl challenge as I have been kicked out of the other 2 challenges I was in
> 
> Here is my starting pix
> 
> ...



I'm so proud of you.  I just kicked you out because I care.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I'm so proud of you.  I just kicked you out because I care.



Lol jerk. I dunno anyone in here! :'(

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^^Hahahaha y'all too much lol!  

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 12, 2013)

faithVA welcome!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 12, 2013)

lol I really can not get rid of that stupid spider.  I was hoping it was only on my phone but now that I'm logged in I see its still there lol


----------



## Danette1014 (Jul 12, 2013)

I would like to officially join the challenge:


*Current hair length* - about 10 inches
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning* - relaxed/texlaxed
*Goal Month* December
*Current Reggie and styling choices* - Internal - Toji hair vitamins, MSM, Biotin, Amino Acids, & lots of water. External - Wash 1 time a week with Loreal Sulfate free & DC with SSI Banana Brulee. scalp massage every other day with Jamaican Roots Pimento Oil - rocking the bun religiously
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?* - I might invest in a steamer. I will do some more research before I make the investment. Also considering Henna
*Post a beginning picture*


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 12, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol I really can not get rid of that stupid spider.  I was hoping it was only on my phone but now that I'm logged in I see its still there lol



Oh snap*slaps forehead*
Im welcoming the wrong person lol
Welcome MzMoMo5235

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just checking in.

I'm moving my APL date from August to December since I have a few inches to go and need the extra time.

Welcome newbies


----------



## pearlific1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome new challengers!!!

I've been too busy playing Candy Crush to do anything to my hair other than bun.  I'm currently giving myself a much needed protein treatment; hopefully this will decrease some minor breakage that I'm experiencing.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 13, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> faithVA welcome!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



I'm not in this challenge. Ms. Momo is. She is mad at me because said she should leave the SL challenge and come here. Please make her feel welcome. I know the ladies in this challenge are nice and friendly as well


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm trying to stretch my hair (and scalp) to two weeks for my next wash day. I've already completely eliminated combs and brushes to detangle so I am hoping to make manipulation even less with less shampooing and detangling. 
I'm nervous because my scalp has been dry lately. I don't know if the two-week wait time will help or hurt!


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Jul 13, 2013)

I forgot about the check in on June 30th....I've got a lot going on in my life right now. Anyways, here's my length check


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 14, 2013)

Will be using Njoys growth oil for the rest of 2013 in hopes of reaching APL.  Here is my current length 

 I will be doing a BKT treatment in about two weeks, so Ill take a length shot wearing my length check tshirt.

Heres the pic edited to where my arm pit is. Seems SO far away... smh.  

How far do you guys think I have until APL?  It looks like about 2 inches to me but I'm not sure, and it's hard to measure.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 14, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Welcome new challengers!!!
> 
> I've been too busy playing Candy Crush to do anything to my hair other than bun.  I'm currently giving myself a much needed protein treatment; hopefully this will decrease some minor breakage that I'm experiencing.



I swear candy crush is the new crack! Everyone I know is on that mess lol


----------



## BShamWow (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm moving this week so my hair will be in a bun until I have time to relax and care for it. Moving is way too stressful


----------



## Deziyah (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello Ladies,

Its great to see so many of us reaching APL so soon!!! Keep up the good work!

Its been a hot minute since I vented about my relaxed ends and not thinking I was going to continue this challenge... I recently did my BC after about 1 year of transitioning!!!!!  Can't believe I did it but my hair was definitely ready. I do not think I will make it to APL but I hope you al will still have me in this challenge. At least to see how far I can get by the end of this year... Here are my "starting" pics as a natural.

Can I please stay???


----------



## pearlific1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Deziyah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Its great to see so many of us reaching APL so soon!!! Keep up the good work!
> 
> ...



Congrats on your BC!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 15, 2013)

Deziyah Congrats lady!!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a hard time remembering to take my vitamins.

Any tips?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I have a hard time remembering to take my vitamins.
> 
> Any tips?



Put them in a clear container near the sink in the bathroom with a glass for water. Take them immediately before or after brushing your teeth. And them immediately put the next days supply in the container.


----------



## ParisianCoconut (Jul 15, 2013)

Is it still possible to join now? I'll upload pics as soon as I get home


----------



## pearlific1 (Jul 15, 2013)

ParisianCoconut said:


> Is it still possible to join now? I'll upload pics as soon as I get home



Of course! Welcome!!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Put them in a clear container near the sink in the bathroom with a glass for water. Take them immediately before or after brushing your teeth. And them immediately put the next days supply in the container.



Thanks faithVA

I like that idea, but I feel nauseous when I take them before eating or if not taken with food.
I try to take them after lunch. I used to leave them on my desk at wrk..  But im no longer working (for now).

Maybe setting a daily reminder in my phone will help.

If I take them before bed, my stomach makes noises all through the night


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Thanks faithVA
> 
> I like that idea, but I feel nauseous when I take them before eating or if not taken with food.
> I try to take them after lunch. I used to leave them on my desk at wrk..  But im no longer working (for now).
> ...



Sorry, I forgot I have this steel trap stomach. I take everything on an empty stomach and never think about it. I'm sure you will find a way that works for you.


----------



## BShamWow (Jul 16, 2013)

yaya24 I don't even know where my vitamins are right now... packed in a box somewhere smh. I set daily reminders on my phone to take my vitamins and I used to keep them right next to my bottled water on my nightstand. It worked pretty well.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 16, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Thanks @faithVA
> 
> I like that idea, but I feel nauseous when I take them before eating or if not taken with food.
> I try to take them after lunch. I used to leave them on my desk at wrk..  But im no longer working (for now).
> ...



You might want to switch vitamins.  They shouldnt be hurting your tummy or having a party at night unless they're heavy duty stuff like prenatals or something.  I would recommend something easier on your tummy. 

I take grown up gummies and they're so good I never forget them.  Hell, sometimes I eat more than the 2 a day I'm supposed to have cause I want something sweet lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Sorry, I forgot I have this steel trap stomach. I take everything on an empty stomach and never think about it. I'm sure you will find a way that works for you.




I'm the same way.  Most pills I take on an empty tummy and wont eat for hours!!!  And any pills that might upset my tummy (certain birth control will) I just take at night and I'm good. 

But since I went crazy and take eleventy million pills a day nothing upsets me tum tum now lol


----------



## Danette1014 (Jul 16, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I have a hard time remembering to take my vitamins.
> 
> Any tips?


I keep mine in plain view in the kitchen instead of hiding them in a pantry. Out of sight - out of mind. I also carry spares in my purse at all times


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 16, 2013)

Will be relaxing on Sunday
Already claiming arm pit lol
This is Off topic: my Ipod fell n the screen is totally shattered  i feel like I've injured my phalanges...

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## Shalay11 (Jul 16, 2013)

I know I posted this pic a month ago but is this apl ?
 If not how many more inches until apl..?

.I've had kinky twist in my hair for 4 weeks now since this pic and hoping to gain/ retain more length ..


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Jul 16, 2013)

I feel like joining a challenge will be helpful as a newbie to LHCF.

I'd like to be full APL by the end of the year so I'm jumping in here!


*Current hair length*
Several lengths 


SL in some places, grazing APL in others (but my ends are ugly and see-through #nobueno, and nursing damaged hair at my edges and front of my hair *SMH*

In other words...a hot mess!! 
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
Natural/4a
*Goal Month*
December 2013
*Current Reggie and styling choices*
Sew-in



Working on my regimen...

Moisturize with Qhemet Biologics Alma & Olive Heavy Cream 3 times/week
Co-wash Tuesdays
Shampoo and deep condition on Fridays
JBCO on edges daily

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*
I've been neglecting my hair for way too long, so the fact that I'm actually doing something now is a big change for me. Time to get serious!
*Post a beginning picture*
Same as my avatar (only one of two pics I have LOL):


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 16, 2013)

Shalay11 said:


> I know I posted this pic a month ago but is this apl ?
> If not how many more inches until apl..?
> 
> .I've had kinky twist in my hair for 4 weeks now since this pic and hoping to gain/ retain more length ..
> ...



Its a bit hard to tell from the front plus your head is kind of tilted.  I would say if you're not there you are quite close though. Once your twists are out you should be there.  Take a back pic, its easier to tell that way


----------



## OceanEyes (Jul 16, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 17, 2013)

OceanEyes  I love that man in your siggie.  Main reason I used to watch Stargate Atlantic.  But then he cut off his dreads due to migraines and he lost me.  Now I'm married to Damian Marley.  He doesnt know that yet but its ok lol


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 17, 2013)

I have been following this thread since it started but haven't commented much. I think I am finally seeing some progress. I have about 2-3 inches to go before I get there. I am soooo excited. Now that I know it's minimum 2 inches  think I'll make it by October-November. But I am giving it unill December to really get the last bits of growth in. Then I will lightly straighten it.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jul 17, 2013)

So my new growth is coming in very nicely  I plan on taking my sew in out next week and resting my hair a bit then finally getting a relaxer .


----------



## Shalay11 (Jul 17, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Its a bit hard to tell from the front plus your head is kind of tilted.  I would say if you're not there you are quite close though. Once your twists are out you should be there.  Take a back pic, its easier to tell that way





Thanks for the input ... I really hope to retain and grow while in my current protective style so I can say for sure im apl... Can't wait until I officially start my bsl journey ...really hope I'm not at the same point when I remove my twist


----------



## sweet_silvia88 (Jul 17, 2013)

quick check in, i'm currently wearing mini twists. will remove them by the Ending of August and flat iron for my 2 years natural! hope to be at APL by then!!!!!!


----------



## felic1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Ladies....This is my length check post. I am 18 months after reaching shoulder length. I do not know where my length check t shirt is. I did a henna and indigo over the weekend. I cleaned after rinse out with BFH cleansing conditioner with Yarrow. I did a deep conditioner with NG aloe and avocado and then added some hibiscus tea and red rooibos to marshmallow root, slippery elm, rose petals, hibiscus flowers, and burdock root to a corner of DB pumpkiun and AOHSR and steamed. It blew dry easily with no problems. I pressed it with my electric straightening combs and had my son take a picture. It is straight but not bone straight. Here is the picture........


----------



## OceanEyes (Jul 17, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 The wig they made him wear was a mess


----------



## Gryphyn (Jul 19, 2013)

I accidentally went 13 weeks post. I mixed up the timing of my next touch up and now in this crazy heat my hair looks like it's ready to walk off my head. I usually go 12 weeks max, but I was able to go 15 weeks post this past winter. With my summer growth spurt I shouldn't have gone past 12, but I'm going for a touch up this weekend finally. I noticed the heat has also changed my hair color! I noticed myself and people keep telling me how light my hair is now. My natural color is dark brown.

The front of my hair broke off pretty bad since my last touch up. I started baggying my whole head instead of just my ends and now it's grown back a bit but it's half as long as it was in January. Not sure it it's because I've been swimming or if it's because it was overprocessed. When I first got my hair professionally texturized/texlaxed the front part was pretty straight so I was going to slowly trim it anyway. At least now the texture matches the rest of my hair I guess. Still aiming to make it by October!


----------



## Gryphyn (Jul 19, 2013)

I keep mine beside my bathroom sink. That's the only way I remember to take them every day!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 19, 2013)

OceanEyes said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235 The wig they made him wear was a mess



And that's why Damian Marley is my man now lol


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 19, 2013)

I am thinking about doing a corrective relaxer.

Too many textures in my hair.
I'll take the weekend to devise my plan. *Any tips are appreciated.*

Then I'm doing it on Monday or Wednesday next week.
{Pray for me yall}

TGIF!!!!!


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 19, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I am thinking about doing a corrective relaxer.
> 
> Too many textures in my hair.
> I'll take the weekend to devise my plan. Any tips are appreciated.
> ...



I'm right there with you but I am waiting a couple more weeks for "the plan" to come to me...


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 19, 2013)

Jobwright

How long ago was your last touchup?

Mine was July 2ND 

DONE!!!!
Waiting to rinse out DC to see if my corrective processed like I wanted.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 19, 2013)

yaya24 Maybe July 1. We are right there together.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> yaya24 Maybe July 1. We are right there together.



Add me to y'all's "need a corrective relaxer" list. My last one was around June 18. I can't do anything with my hair but bun. I'm going to try to self relax in two weeks. I need to practice with conditioner a little longer.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 20, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I am thinking about doing a corrective relaxer.
> 
> Too many textures in my hair.
> I'll take the weekend to devise my plan. Any tips are appreciated.
> ...





pearlific1 said:


> Add me to y'all's "need a corrective relaxer" list. My last one was around June 18. I can't do anything with my hair but bun. I'm going to try to self relax in two weeks. I need to practice with conditioner a little longer.



Add me to the corrective list too!!! Needed one since I relaxed 14 weeks ago.  Will do one when I relax at 20 weeks on 8/31.  It's actually an area that was under processed from the relax before last.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm glad to see I'm not alone!

My recently relaxed roots are fine, but the length of my hair is giving me issues.

My plan is to avoid the first 1 inch closest to my scalp... so application does not have to be "pretty".. Just base my scalp really good, and apply the relaxer to my underprocessed sections.

I plan on relaxing 8-10 minutes for my corrective in each section.
I will still add some conditioner and oil (minimal), and smooth it through.

I bought ORS normal lye at the BSS today.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 20, 2013)

I use ORS lye as well. A really good basing with help. I also read applying conditioner to the length helps. Maybe I will just coat my whole head with conditioner and focus the relaxer on the under processed areas...mid strand. Still working in my master plan. Maybe I should start a thread about it to see how many others have conquered and defeated the error.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I will use Mizani Butter Blends for my corrective in Aug. My roots are good but the stylist who did my last relaxer didnt leave it on the length of my hair long enough for a virgin application so my hair is severely under processed. It looks gorgeous when wet but when it dries, it looks and feels like poofy wire no matter what product(s) I use.

I won't add anything to my relaxer (oil/conditioner) but I will coat my hair with Shea butter. Hope this next application will take care of my problem. If it goes well, I will self relax from now on.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 20, 2013)

Made a mix of water, jojoba oil, silk amino acids and hydrolyzed wheat proteins.  Gonna spray my ends and my weak area a couple times a week to see if I notice a difference.  I definitely plan to hit APL in 2013, Im SO determined!


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 21, 2013)

Omg. I think I made apl in the back. Its such a surprise to me because l didn't realise how long it was. Whenever I twist the always lands on my shoulders, but l just stretched it and it's just reached. I am still going to wait for September's reveal so l can get as much growth as possible. I really thought l wasn't making any progress.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 21, 2013)

omg tapioca_pudding LOVE the siggy. it is my new goal. i dont need to lose weight, i need to tone. and do the leg thing. my leg doesnt stay straight for long... stretching right now. everyday. i must get it. 

as far as my hair. its gorgeous. i need to be more religious in using my scarves. not doing so is tearing my edges up. its not bad, but i dont want it to get there either....  im so excited for a length check in december. i've been doing really well with this challenge. my first one that ive stuck to for this long and actually think i could make it.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 21, 2013)

Retwisting/braiding tonight for twistout.


----------



## apple_natural (Jul 21, 2013)

i have small hips!!!!!!!!  this is so sad. off subject a bit but soo sad.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is my length check for July 
I relaxed yesterday at 17 weeks post and I'm truly happy with my results

I am not APL as yet but I'm happy with my progress thus far
I want to apologize in advance for the crappy pic,took with my iPad at nite
Will upload a better quality soon

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 22, 2013)

Just finished my corrective.
I did the half and half method.
Texlaxed the back last night and just finished the top.

Sitting with humecto in for at least one hr before I rinse.

Wet hair def has decreased in puffiness.. But the real test is what it looks feels  when dry.
 I will know the real deal when my hair airdries later.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 22, 2013)

Well my hair is still SL the sides are less than an inch from CBL. I'm hanging in there... most likely won't make APL this year though. My hair has a history of getting to full SL and then I get some kinda setback. I need to break that cycle.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally got a touch up on Saturday after 13 weeks. I'm still about an inch or two from APL in front and a little shorter in back. It's actually been a year almost exactly since I gave up natural hair and texlaxed and I'm still surprised how much my hair has really thrived since. It's the longest it's ever been, ever! 

So feeling especially fly today I wore my hair down and curly to work. It feels so weird  I've only wore my hair down to work twice in the 3 years I've been at this office, and both times I ended up putting it up because it was reverting, but this morning I used fantasia gel (my staple) and dove hair spray so it's still looking good!


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jul 22, 2013)

I am taking my sew in out today and I am debating if I want to relax my hair. Its been 20 weeks since my texlax and I am not sure if I truly want to be natural again. I guess I will wear a half wig this week and perhaps get senegelese twists next week. Idk. 

Its not like I ever wear my hair out anyway..


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 22, 2013)

My update:






I'm positive I will make APL by December, but my personal goal to be at the first line of my shirt seems like it'll be more of a challenge. I must be strict with my regimen from now on!






The shirt is kind of crooked but whatever. I know I need to make sure I really retain for the rest of the year!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 23, 2013)

davisbr88
Beautiful hair!!
I need to get an "official" length chk shirt.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tapioca pudding...I do not need to be mad at the picture. I need to get even!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 23, 2013)

yaya24: Thanks! I got mine through Mane  and Chic's spreadshirt page. Just changed the words a little on the front.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 23, 2013)

Joining this challenge! I've never been APL so I'm really motivated to make this milestone.

*Current hair length:* SL/CBL, chin length in front
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Transitioning:* Natural
*Goal Month:* December
*Current Reggie:* two strand twists, 3-4 weeks in, 3 day twistout
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make to APL?* Keeping my hair in protective styles. Out hair consistently just leads to tangles and breakage


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jul 23, 2013)

Changing my protective style from Marley twists to wigs. Gona use Lady P's regimen and a few growth aids to help. Hoping to make APL by end of August. I'm about an inch away right now.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 23, 2013)

WHO WANTS TO COME AND FLAT IRON MY HAIR?!?!? lol


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 23, 2013)

davisbr88 said:


> @yaya24: Thanks! I got mine through Mane  and Chic's spreadshirt page. Just changed the words a little on the front.



@davisbr88 - Would you say the sizes run small?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 23, 2013)

yaya24: do you know your size in American Apparel? Those are the shirts they use. I think they run true to size.

crimsonpeach: those curls are beautiful in your second pic! Please share the deets!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 24, 2013)

davisbr88 said:


> @crimsonpeach: those curls are beautiful in your second pic! Please share the deets!


 

Thanks!

This was taken at my last trim (April).  It just 4-5 corkscrew curls done with a flat iron and then separated.  To keep up the style I would put in a few flexirods.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jul 24, 2013)

yaya24 Soooooo how was your hair after it dried?


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jul 24, 2013)

im checking in i havent been on here in about a few weeks been so busy with school and that didnt go well but i was so busy i didnt notice my hair and low and behold im grazing apl but only if i pull it just down it looks like 2 inches away so untill it looks apl down no tension then im not claiming anything and i cant upload picture rightnow my phone is trippen but the next length check i might have a new one. i hae just been washing it when ever i want and pony tailing it i have to stop washing so much more hair is coming out


----------



## BShamWow (Jul 24, 2013)

Welp I'm finally all settled in my new place. MOVING SUUUUUUUUCCCKS. 
Relaxed my hair a couple of days ago and it seems fuller, but idk... I'm going to stick to not doing anything brand new or special to my hair for awhile. Just want to stick to my weekly wash ritual and keeping it moisturized.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 24, 2013)

pearlific1

Its still texlaxed (what I wanted) minus the extra puffiness.

I say it was a win.- I was not going for bone straight, I just wanted a more uniform texture.

I am good until my September touch up, which I am very confident about doing.


----------



## BShamWow (Jul 26, 2013)

Really think I need to start processing my relaxer longer. I'm not liking my poofy hair. This last relaxer, I did the half and half method and processed each section like 17 minutes. The time before that I processed each section 13 minutes and it was like not a drop of creamy crack had touched my hair. Before I started this journey, I would self relax my whole head and process my hair until God know's when and parts of my hair would still come out under processed smh... what am I doing wrong???


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry I've been MIA guys. My hair is gonna kick my arse soon. I've been sooo neglectful.


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Checking in ... Right now I'm really just focusing on moisturizing my ends and my NG... I currently have about two inches of NG and will be getting a relaxer on Sunday .. Any suggestions on good no-lye relaxers ?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 27, 2013)

Since I have NOTHING hair related to report but dont want to go back into lurk mode I will say...

OT:  I'm a dog person, I've had dogs since I was 16, my parents were dog people, I went to India and literally brought back a dog (just some background).  I got really depressed because I had to drop out of school this semester because financial aid is being a douche (can I say that here? lol) and got my self a freaking kitten!!!!

I dont know poop about cats AT ALL and I got a freaking kitten.  So I've been spending the past week introducing the dogs to the cat and cat to the dogs and learning about cat behavior.  Turns out minus the many o'scratches I now have (I assume they will become less with age as the major scratches happened either during an intro scare with the dogs or trying to jump on my lap while on the toilet lol) I just might be a cat person.  And since I believe in forever homes (I dont give up on a pet, I make it work, there is no rehoming) this WILL work.  Well I have a major break through today.  I now have my eldest dog Saigon and Moshi the cat in the same freaking room no more than 2ft apart and there is calmness and silence  I'm so geeked  

It will take much longer for Nai and the cat to be together like this as he is the street dog from India and has a very high prey drive.  I realize they may never be able to fully enjoy each others company but I've already have things in place for that.  Dogs (both) are not allowed around Moshi unsupervised by me for at least the next 6mos.  After that most likely only Saigon and Moshi will be able to hang out together in my room alone for short periods if needed.

I eventually want to have all 3 be able to hang out in the living room together.  I have already put up several cat shelves so that Moshi can be above ground where dogs cant bother him if needed (he's too small to use them now)


OH  WAIT!!!  I do have something hair related!!!  Because I've been farting around with the animals my hair is all kind of matted and tangled.  I will have so much fun tomorrow detangling my hair lol


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 27, 2013)

Haha. I enjoyed that story. I've always been a cat person. Cats are independent, like their space, but can be very affectionate during quiet, relaxing times. I hope all three get along.

Oh, and I finally washed my hair  I haven't been very excited about my hair lately. I don't know why. I think once it got to a certain length I got comfortable.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jul 27, 2013)

BShamWow said:


> Really think I need to start processing my relaxer longer. I'm not liking my poofy hair. This last relaxer, I did the half and half method and processed each section like 17 minutes. The time before that I processed each section 13 minutes and it was like not a drop of creamy crack had touched my hair. Before I started this journey, I would self relax my whole head and process my hair until God know's when and parts of my hair would still come out under processed smh... what am I doing wrong???



It could be a number of things:
1.Maybe your relaxer isn't strong enough for your hair type 
2. Maybe you are pre basing too much 
3. Maybe your smoothing time and technique should be modified according to your hair type

I have found that even though my hair is fine and is easily relaxed, if the smoothing and processing time aren't accurate, the stylist has just wasted my time because my hair will not process correctly. 

I had been fully natural for a little over a year when I decided to relax again. I told the stylist not to over process my hair and I would be timing her  Her smoothing technique sucked and while my hair looked straight, when the relaxer was rinsed out, it was anything but straight. I was so under processed that I still looked natural.  Boo that.


----------



## BShamWow (Jul 27, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> It could be a number of things:
> 1.Maybe your relaxer isn't strong enough for your hair type
> 2. Maybe you are pre basing too much
> 3. Maybe your smoothing time and technique should be modified according to your hair type
> ...




I'm going to modify my smoothing time and basing for the next relaxer. I definitely base more now to protect my scalp and length of my hair. Going to research other techniques.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jul 28, 2013)

I finally took my sew in down. I detangled and I might flat iron a few pieces for a length check. Supposed to be getting senegalese twists soon. My small fingertip sized bald spot from a bad sew in is starting to fill in. My left side is catching up with my right side finally.. My hair has gotten thicker. I won't relax my hair for right now. I'll just let it grow, keep it protected, and flat iron if I want straight hair.


----------



## cynthiapierfax (Jul 28, 2013)

My recent length post weave (left) take out vs. previous take out. I took it after sweating a lil so it's a lil longer


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jul 29, 2013)

Well I had to do a trim. I trimmed around half an inch. Took pictures but not sure if I will post them bc the length looks the same to me from June 8 even though my hair has grown.. My ng shrinks up quite a bit..


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like this journey to apl has been a struggle?  I swear it has been so frustrating. I have had a few set backs that have made this journey soooo long.

It all started with bad heat damage from the first year in started my hhj. 4 inches at the front of my hair to my crown suffered bad heat damage. I decided to grow it out, which took me two years.  So January this year l decided to cut all the heat damaged hair off and start again. I cut off about 3-4 inches from the front and middle of my hair. Before I cut it, my the front passed my  chin, when l cut it it came just below my eyes, on the bridge of my nose. I was soooo upset about it but l was glad that it was gone.

I had another set back which ruined my hair and ate about 2 inches. Long story short, if you swim in sea water with braid extensions make sure you wash them properly to get the salt water all out.

Its also frustrating to see that l am coming up to my 3 year anniversary of my hhj and ppl who started at the same time are so far a head of me length wise. 

I am thankful for all the advice l have received here. Not only in this thread but l finally understand that my hair is fine and really likes protein. It has been a long journey and l am finally seeing progress with what my hair likes and needs. 

Right now l am wearing braid extensions,  will be until the end of August but l took a braid out just to check my progress and guess what? I think l made it.

I didn't realise l had since my hair shrinks up. Its taken a while for me to believe it. I keep looking at the pic and thinking l haven't

This is a true mile stone for me. My hair has never been this long. So now l am working on the front to make full apl, 

So sorry for the long post ladies, you really don't know how hard l have been working to retain length.  But now l know its growing.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 29, 2013)

Did a trim last night, between 1/4 and 1/2 inch. I hated trimming the length lol but my ends look better and feel better. My hair is fine so I need to dust here and there. My bf trimmed my back and I think he took off a bit more than I wanted, but I'm not tripping over it.  I still think I can make APL by December!


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 29, 2013)

Just checking in: 

I'm adding more shampoo sessions and fewer co wash sessions to my regimen this summer.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 30, 2013)

Today I did my first black tea rinse. I did not notice anything  spectacular in regards to less shedding. I will do one again on Friday,  and try to incorporate them every wash (except on my protein DC day). 

----------------------------------

I am probably going to be participating in the APL 2014 challenge.

I JUST realized we only have 4 months left in 2013.
With that being said, I will not be dusting for the rest of the year + no heat.

If I pray really hard  and have faith (and stay on my regimen) I should be full APL by Feb 2014.. Happy Valentine's to me. 


------------------------------------

I am happy my length check shirt came in. 
I got it in the mail today. I should have purchased a medium.. just in case I get bigger before I make MBL. The small from http://www.blackhairinformation.com fits like an extra small. SUPER SNUG. Def won't be tossing it in the washer/dryer. It was 11.90 +  free s&h last week..


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 30, 2013)

Cant wait til I'm apl...  Actually I just cant wait to be back in familiar territory really. From bald to apl is all brand new for me and I've just kind of being rolling with the punches as I go.  Once I hit apl then bsb shouldnt be that far behind and then its easy street for me because I've been there before and know exactly what to expect.  But this whole waiting game is killing me lol


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 30, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Cant wait til I'm apl...  Actually I just cant wait to be back in familiar territory really. From bald to apl is all brand new for me and I've just kind of being rolling with the punches as I go.  Once I hit apl then bsb shouldnt be that far behind and then its easy street for me because I've been there before and know exactly what to expect.  But this whole waiting game is killing me lol




Look at this show off flaunting her unicorn hair growth at me kmt  

Good luck girl


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 30, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> Does anyone else feel like this journey to apl has been a struggle? I swear it has been so frustrating. I have had a few set backs that have made this journey soooo long.
> 
> So sorry for the long post ladies, you really don't know how hard l have been working to retain length. But now l know its growing.


 

I so identify with you!  My current length (CBL in back/ CL in front and sides) is the longest my hair has ever been.  Currently my edges are struggling.  The hair there is so fragile.  I'm trying to figure out a way to maintain growth and repair breakage there.  I'm currently wearing twists but detangling is killing it.  Still discovering what will work.

Congrats on your success!


----------



## pearlific1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Cant wait til I'm apl...  Actually I just cant wait to be back in familiar territory really. From bald to apl is all brand new for me and I've just kind of being rolling with the punches as I go.  Once I hit apl then bsb shouldnt be that far behind and then its easy street for me because I've been there before and know exactly what to expect.  But this whole waiting game is killing me lol



ALL of this. APL is always a struggle for me because of the distance from SL. Once I hit APL, BSB is about 4-6 months away. That was my favorite length because I love long ponytails. 

As yaya24 stated, I might also be in the APL 2014 challenge because I cannot quit trimming.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jul 30, 2013)

crimsonpeach said:


> I so identify with you!  My current length (CBL in back/ CL in front and sides) is the longest my hair has ever been.  Currently my edges are struggling.  The hair there is so fragile.  I'm trying to figure out a way to maintain growth and repair breakage there.  I'm currently wearing twists but detangling is killing it.  Still discovering what will work.
> 
> Congrats on your success!



I was collar bone length for a while. I'm still trying to get over the hump in certain places which is just past collar bone too. I still have a long way to go. For me its just keeping things very simple. trying not to over complicate things and treating my hair very carefully is what is helping me.

I have issues with my edges too and I have just been using castor oil on them. Seems to be doing ok so far. I'm learning to be patient


----------



## hairqueen7 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm back had to renew my subscription,my hair is doing well still live my wigs here is sum pics I'vs been doing to my hair over the last 2weeks.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Aug 2, 2013)

My hair is doing well here is a pic.of my hairstyles over the last 2 weeks


----------



## hairqueen7 (Aug 2, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> My hair is doing well here is a pic.of my hairstyles over the last 2 weeks



Sorry will the double post


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 4, 2013)

All my bun lovers. I found this video on a twisted side bun that's cute and easy. Looks like a good way to change up the plain old bun. I'll probably try it out next week. Here's the link.

http://youtu.be/-MBVkB2KxEk


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> All my bun lovers. I found this video on a twisted side bun that's cute and easy. Looks like a good way to change up the plain old bun. I'll probably try it out next week. Here's the link.
> 
> http://youtu.be/-MBVkB2KxEk



This is super cut but I think bobby pins are the debil!!!  Plus I'm pretty sure I dont have enough hair for this lol


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've started washing my hair in two sections and this really does help keep my hair from becoming tangled.

Initially I though my hair would not get as clean, but I was wrong.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just finished DC and lightly blowing out my hair.


I am going back to the basics for the rest of the year.
Getting cornrows done by a friend tomorrow morning.
Wigs and cornrows will be my bff till January.

3-4 weeks per cornrow set.
Take down enjoy buns for a week.. then get some new cornrows.

Simplicity.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 6, 2013)

I miss having a friend that can cornrow.  I would just wear cornrows with braiding hair til I was TLB 

These ratchet chicks out here charge too much to braid your hair =/ heifers


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2013)

yaya24 

Girl they charging $80-$120 for some straight back cornrows with braiding hair out here!!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 7, 2013)

@Mz.MoMo5235 lol thats highway robbery out there. 

Out here, If you were wanting fancy designed ones with added hair it would be max $65. Straight back with added hair $50.
But these are house-ticians pricing.

At the salon those prices would increase by $15 because they had to wash your hair first.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 7, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235 lol thats highway robbery out there.
> 
> Out here, If you were wanting fancy designed ones with added hair it would be max $65. Straight back with added hair $50.
> But these are house-ticians pricing.
> ...



I wont even tell you what the salons charge because the prices I said ARE for the house-ticians  

Its a mess.  I just need to find a ratchet female I can tolerate and befriend her to get my hair braided lol


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 8, 2013)

Seamonster said:


> Hi Beauty, thanks for starting this challenge. I am doing the no heat challenge so I have no idea what length my hair is. Never got use to length checking type 4 hair with no heat, but I am learning.
> 
> If I should luck up and have a few strands of hair that reach APL when I straighten in 4 months, I will need to get my crown to APL. A year should get those shorties past shoulder length for sure.
> 
> ...



I think I am finally ready to start posting in this challenge. I want all my hair to be APL. Looking at my current length checks I expect to be able to pull some of my hair to APL by the end of December.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 8, 2013)

Well welcome back!!  You're making awesome progress.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 8, 2013)

Last night I noticed I'm at CBL now. I know I'll be in this challenge for 2014 but I'm sticking it out to see how far I'll get by end of December. I've been wigging and weaving all year so far. I plan on switching to braids for the rest of the year. I'll probably braid in a week or two.


----------



## BShamWow (Aug 8, 2013)

Prepooing my hair now with Vatika Frosting... I honestly haven't been looking forward to wash day because I have a roommate and I feel like she might judge my ritual lol. Think I'm going to by a Gold N Hot conditioning cap so she doesn't have to deal with my loud table top dryer all the time.


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 8, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> Last night I noticed I'm at CBL now. I know I'll be in this challenge for 2014 but I'm sticking it out to see how far I'll get by end of December. I've been wigging and weaving all year so far. I plan on switching to braids for the rest of the year. I'll probably braid in a week or two.



We can keep one another company in the 2014 challenge 

...but I plan to be up outta APL 2014 by April


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I will be in the 2014 challenge too. Even though some parts are APL when stretched the sides need a couple more inches. I am not claiming  it this year.


----------



## Gryphyn (Aug 8, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> This is super cut but I think bobby pins are the debil!!!  Plus I'm pretty sure I dont have enough hair for this lol



The front of my hair is still recovering after my daily hair pin use


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 9, 2013)

I plan on doing my annual hair cut for the new year, so I will probably join you all in the 2014 challenge


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 9, 2013)

I blow dried using the tension method, trimmed my hair and styled my hair into mini twists. It only took about 3 hours. I'm hoping they last two weeks without looking a hot mess.

I did a length check and I'm about two inches away from APL, so by December I will be there. 

My mini twists shrunk to about neck length. Oh well.


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> I blow dried using the tension method, trimmed my hair and styled my hair into mini twists. It only took about 3 hours. I'm hoping they last two weeks without looking a hot mess.
> 
> I did a length check and I'm about two inches away from APL, so by December I will be there.
> 
> *My mini twists shrunk to about neck length*. Oh well.



Shrinkage is a beast!


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 9, 2013)

^ yes it is.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 9, 2013)

ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH why is APL so hard to reach?? I feel like giving up!

Why does it seem like a struggle? I seem to be doing everything right, I protective style 100% of the time. I don't get it.

I mean, I am grazing at the back but it seems the sides have been the same length forever. I think I need a breakerplexed


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 9, 2013)

NefertariBlu

It is taking way more time than I expected, so a few weeks ago I looked into making changes like adding heat to my deep conditioning sessions, scalp massages with a shampoo brush on wash day, increasing shampoo sessions, and finding protective styles that lasts 2 weeks instead of manipulating my hair all the time.

I've seen that most with my hair type grew their hair to mbl and wsl by doing mini twists and using that as a protective style for weeks.

Maybe others can share with us how they are progressing in their journey and what's working for them.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 9, 2013)

I wonder if I'm there yet...  Thats how I know I'm not there yet.  When I wonder, I'm no where close.  When I dont think about it, I'm the next level down already lol


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 10, 2013)

Ann0804 said:


> NefertariBlu
> 
> It is taking way more time than I expected, so a few weeks ago I looked into making changes like adding heat to my deep conditioning sessions, scalp massages with a shampoo brush on wash day, increasing shampoo sessions, and finding protective styles that lasts 2 weeks instead of manipulating my hair all the time.
> 
> ...



Honestly l don't know what l am doing wrong. One thing l do know l'm doing right is keeping it simple. My ends don't seem to be as split as they were. I think braiding my hair is a better option than twisting with extensions.  I know what products work for me now so that's not a problem. I've experienced a lot less breakage in the past month too. Don't get me wrong, l have seen progress l just expected to see more. I 'm just venting my frustrations.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi ladies!  I just made the decision to leave the BSL challenge and hang out with you guys.  I have been the little engine that could and I'm now coming to the realization that I've been a bit ahead of myself and have been stressing to keep up.  I was out of my league.  

I'm barely APL and think I will be full APL, sides included by December. 


Current hair?  Barely BSL 

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning? I'm relaxed and trying to transition to texlax.

 Goal Month? November/December

Current Reggie and styling choices? I wash and steam DC weekly, air dry 100% of the time and CW mid-week.  Moisturize and seal twice daily, trim as needed, protein treat as needed and henndigo monthly or every two months.  I protective style 95% of the time by wearing a bun and my single inverted braid, I also rollerset occasionally or do a cute updo.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? i don't plan to change a thing but i'm considering self-relaxing.  

Post a beginning picture: picture as if 8/10/13:

View attachment 220937
View attachment 220935

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2013)

NefertariBlu said:


> ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH why is APL so hard to reach?? I feel like giving up!
> 
> Why does it seem like a struggle? I seem to be doing everything right, I protective style 100% of the time. I don't get it.
> 
> I mean, I am grazing at the back but it seems the sides have been the same length forever. I think I need a breakerplexed


 
Don't lose heart NefertariBlu. APL was the hardest length for me to accomplish fully relaxed and since my big chop, now texlaxed, it is still the hardest length for my hair to achieve. 

I am only at SL now and trying to get to APL probably not until the end of next year or mid-2015. I am not really in anymore hurry. I need thickness more than anything. 

You can get there, just hang on and don't let go!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2013)

I will  definitely be in this challange for 2014 if there are no more setbacks. I will be putting my hair in some kinky twist braids for a few weeks, maybe months. 

In addition, I'll be sticking more diligently to my water drinking and hair vitamin regimen. I'll probably start with a good detox programme first though.


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome KiWiStyle


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for the encouragement. It just seems like l am doing all this work for nothing. I know its growing the front has caught up a lot since chopping of about 4inches of heat damage.  But the rest of my hair seems to be at a standstill for some reason.  Not sure why.

I watch all these women on youtube and they have passed me. I know l shouldn't compare,  but its hard not to  especially if they started after me.
This is just a bump in the road. This is a hair journey after all.  I am slowly getting there


----------



## Gryphyn (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm about an inch or 1.5" away! I think I'll be grazing APL by October but I've also decided to transition back to texturized hair (like my 2012 pics in my album). I don't plan to BC, just protective style by wearing my hair in a single braid wrapped into a bun and trim my ends every 4-6 months until my stringy ends are gone.

I've been shoulder or collarbone length for _years _and my hair only started retaining length past my shoulder about a year ago. Now that my hair is finally doing well, I've realized that if I don't notice at least a little bit of length retention within 6-8 weeks of trying a new regimen, it's not working


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I'm about an inch or 1.5" away! I think I'll be grazing APL by October but I've also decided to transition back to texturized hair (like my 2012 pics in my album). I don't plan to BC, just protective style by wearing my hair in a single braid wrapped into a bun and trim my ends every 4-6 months until my stringy ends are gone.
> 
> I've been shoulder or collarbone length for _years _and my hair only started retaining length past my shoulder about a year ago. Now that my hair is finally doing well, I've realized that if I don't *notice at least a little bit of length retention within 6-8 weeks of trying a new regimen, it's not working*



You think 6-8 weeks is enough time to give a new reggie a chance? It seems like a rather short amount of time to me...


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 11, 2013)

Someone make me wash my hair tonight ...


----------



## WhereItsAt (Aug 12, 2013)

My hair is breaking. I have splits. Constant short hairs in the sink when I comb. I think I know where this is heading and I'm not sure I'm ready to just give in yet... :-( 

But I know at least an inch must go. I guess I'll cut and wear a bun for awhile to give sew ins a rest. Starting to lose hope of APL for 2013.. *sigh* 

I feel like getting it cut in a bob and being completely done.



ETA: I just got the scissors and cut.. It wasn't an inch but I cut until my small ponytail was no longer see through.. About an half an inch. Makes a total of an inch this summer though.

Combed through it and only 2 small broken hairs.

Will be bunning for at least the next two weeks to a month, maybe.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Aug 12, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Someone make me wash my hair tonight ...



Go and wash your hair
I wash mine yesrerday. It took a coupel of hours but l love washing it.


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 12, 2013)

WhereItsAt said:


> ETA: I just got the scissors and cut.. It wasn't an inch but I cut until my small ponytail was no longer see through.. About an half an inch. Makes a total of an inch this summer though.
> 
> Combed through it and only 2 small broken hairs.
> 
> Will be bunning for at least the next two weeks to a month, maybe.



Your hair will repay you. That damaged hair needed to go


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 12, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> We can keep one another company in the 2014 challenge
> 
> ...but I plan to be up outta APL 2014 by April



Deal!

I'm at that point right now where I always wind up cutting my hair. I've noticed that everytime I get past SL and about CBL, my nape breaks off.  I cut it and start all over again. It's happened again for the 4th time!!  I'm not going to cut it off this time. I'll baby my nape and I'll braid, my nape re grows faster in braids.


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 12, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> Deal!
> 
> I'm at that point right now where I always wind up cutting my hair. I've noticed that everytime I get past SL and about CBL, my nape breaks off.  I cut it and start all over again. It's happened again for the 4th time!!  I'm not going to cut it off this time. I'll baby my nape and I'll braid, my nape re grows faster in braids.



How are you wearing your FemmeCreole? Whenever I get to SL, my hair immediately goes into loose updo's and buns.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 12, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> How are you wearing your FemmeCreole? Whenever I get to SL, my hair immediately goes into loose updo's and buns.



I've been wearing cornrows under wigs lately


----------



## Naphy (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok I'm in ! I don't know what took me this long to go back to this board ... Anyway ! Here are my details for this challenge ^^

Current length : 
just below SL 

Relaxed 

Goal month : 
APL by December 25th 2013 

Current Reggie and styling choice :  
I'm now 8 month post relaxer and I'm aiming for 12 month (a full year ! Wish me luck ^^)
I installed a weave and a lace closure in order to grow out my bangs a little bit ^^ I redo my weave every 6 weeks !

*My vits : 
- Hairfinity 
- Evening primrose oil 
- cod liver oil 
- b complex 

* I drink 2L of water a day

* go to the gym 3x or 4x per week

* wash every other week

* moisturize hair underneath the weave 3x / week  (not too much to avoid buildup)

* inversion method for hair growth (with oil massage ) for 1 week every month 

It was my starting lenght back in November 2012 when I started the stretch ! Still 3-4 months to go to mark my 1 year post-relaxer anniversary 







What do you plan on changing to make it to APL :
I just started this reggie, which consists in a no manipulation routine , so I hope it will turn out great for me ^^


----------



## Gryphyn (Aug 13, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> You think 6-8 weeks is enough time to give a new reggie a chance? It seems like a rather short amount of time to me...



 In 8 weeks my hair grows just under 1 inch on average so when my reg is working I can see a difference in length retention by then, even if it's by a little bit. I don't want to be wasting any more time with a regimen that isn't working for me . It took me long enough to get here so if I don't see a difference by then I'll just keep it moving.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 13, 2013)

I will be washing my cornrows on Friday.
That will make 9 days post cornrow install.

I have  really to report except that they have been really easy.

M&S PM
Njoy oil & baggy 3xs a week -every few days


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 13, 2013)

@FemmeCreole & pearlific1- Please add me to the APL by April team.

That has a nice ring to it. 
& I know that it is a goal that I can meet.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Aug 13, 2013)

Am I the only one that my hair seems more moisturized and stays that way for a week wen I'm in my twist?


----------



## Seamonster (Aug 13, 2013)

just did a hair mask, and my scalp feels like it is growing hair.


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 13, 2013)

yea. i'm probably going to be an apl by april girl as well. i figure that i'm going to be grazing by the end of the year at best. i'm not thinking that i have had much growth from may... considering its barely august, though, i can't really judge and! i had a lot more retention from oct to may last year that i had no idea i would get, so who knows what will happen to me by the end of the year, but i still think i will need until my anniversary april 7th for apl. 

hair is in box braids. i'm going to be rebraiding closer to the end of the month.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm really having the urge to wear my hair straight but I cant decide if I should or not.

Before I knew I couldnt but now that monsoon is over and there is almost zero humidity its like the perfect time!!!  But I have started working out daily and dont know how to manage straight hair and working out daily.

Last time I had to deal with that I was in the military, relaxed, and wore my hair in a bun every day   So I dunno


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 14, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Am I the only one that my hair seems more moisturized and stays that way for a week wen I'm in my twist?


 
You aren't the only one.  Twists lock the moisture in.  Loose hair exposes all of your hair to elements leading to moisture loss.

Looks like I'll be in the APL in April crew also.  Me and my temple area are currently having a battle of wits.  Temples are winning so far.  lol

Going to go forward with only finger detangling that area.  My roots tend to tangle so I like to fully detangle with a wide tooth comb and then the tangle wrangler.  This works great for the rest of my hair but the temple area is far too fragile.  It breaks even finger tangling and sheds the most.  Gots to find a happy medium.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Aug 15, 2013)

So u telling me since moisture = growth retention , all I have to do to make apl by Dec is keep my hair moisturized in twist omg yay I found the growth secret lol. That's why the ladies on YouTube hair grow so fast their hair is always in them dam twist lol.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 15, 2013)

I have to start working out and the weather is cooling, what's the healthiest way to maintain my natural hair?

Unlike most posters, I feel relaxed hair would be easier? My natural hair frizzes more than my relaxed did. And I still need to look decent at work. Any ideas?


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Aug 15, 2013)

Long story short.... I hid my scissors. I'll thank me later.


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Aug 15, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I have to start working out and the weather is cooling, what's the healthiest way to maintain my natural hair?
> 
> Unlike most posters, I feel relaxed hair would be easier? My natural hair frizzes more than my relaxed did. And I still need to look decent at work. Any ideas?



BEAUTYU2U I have been going through the same trial but I am just too chicken to relax again seing what happened last time. Now my regi is mainly either washing/cowashing my hair during a shower or just dunking my hair in the sink and getting it wet in the morning. I either leave in conditioner or use ecostyler and brush it back into a bun. I use curls apricot gel to smooth my edges and keep everything decent looking for work, so I just have a curly bun with the rest of my hair smooth (I use a bristle brush for my edges). 

I don't think anything is wrong with relaxers but I jsut do not like other people touching my hair (nor can I afford that) and I do not trust myself to do it either! My at-home perms are what causes me to BC in the first place.Still do whatever you're most comfortable with. I have a coworker who has such thick and long hair and is relaxed. I'm always so tempted to ask her what she does with her hair......


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 15, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I have to start working out and the weather is  cooling, what's the healthiest way to maintain my natural hair?
> 
> Unlike most posters, I feel relaxed hair would be easier? My natural  hair frizzes more than my relaxed did. And I still need to look decent  at work. Any ideas?




i dont know, but i put my hair in two kind of loose french braids to the back once and that was fine because it didn't crinkle my hair too much (it was straightened). i just wrapped it at night and it was straight again by morning. could you put it into a pineapple pony on the top of your head?

eta: or just put it however and bantu knot that night or braid out that night?... or coordinate the workouts for cowash days so you cowash after the workout anyway


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah I'm not going back to the crack. I guess I could keep twists in then take down after workout? I hope it doesn't make my scalp sweaty. I try not to cowash in fall/winter too much.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 16, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U I'm the same.  I'm really not a co-washer but I wet my hair (whether its a poo wash, a rinse, or a co-wash) several times a week in the summer but then come winter I slow it to like once a week.

I think I will be doing what yuhlovevybz said and rock the sleek bun all winter at work and wash at night after my work outs


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 16, 2013)

I want to join. I doubt I'll make APL by December I'm shoulder length now, but I would like to see how much growth I can get in the next few months. If I'm allowed to join ill be back with my info.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 16, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> I want to join. I doubt I'll make APL by December I'm shoulder length now, but I would like to see how much growth I can get in the next few months. If I'm allowed to join ill be back with my info.



Allowed? Gurl, getcho self right on in here!!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 16, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Allowed? Gurl, getcho self right on in here!!!



Thank you so much! Awesome!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 16, 2013)

*Current hair length* : shoulder length in the back stretched, collarbone length in the front stretched
*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning: Texlaxed*
*Goal Month: August 2014*
*Current Reggie and styling choices: I always cowash in braids. Cowash in the morning with Mane n Tail baggy 5 min. then rinse then baggy with Parnevu leave in conditioner & Suave Almond and Shea butter with a little evoo for 45 min then rinse cowash with HE totally twisted conditioner. Spray hair with water with peppermint in it massage. Then finger comb into desired style which is down everyday. At night rinse hair and apply Parnevu for dry hair leave in conditioner and baggy*
*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?: Take vitamins, cowashing my hair in braids, being more gentle with my hair, baggy every night with leave in conditioner. Considering Cayenne Pepper but still on the fence about that one. Oh and using Mane n Tail (we'll see if the Mane n Tail works) erplexed As well as using peppermint for my scalp.*
*Post a beginning picture: Beginning picture in avatar*


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 16, 2013)

Trying something random:: Sitting with a mix of black coffee and eucalyptus oil marinating on my scalp. 

Since I'm in corrnrows, I decided to add the coffee and eucalyptus oil to an applicator bottle and apply it under and between the braids.

I've been sitting with the mix under a shower cap for the past hour. About to rinse and cowash. Feels great.

Monday I will do it all over again except I will do a steam treatment before rinsing.


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 16, 2013)

Completed one week wearing my mini twists. They are a little frizzy, but I'm still going for one more week. 

I'm loving the ease of wearing these and plan on going for a four month stretch with them. I'll cowash or wash every week, restyle the twists every 2 weeks since my hair can get messy quickly.

 My hair feels nice and moisturized.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 17, 2013)

My hair is so dirty


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 17, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> My hair is so dirty



 Yea mine is due too. But it'll have to wait til Sunday.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 17, 2013)

If I could get an inch a month, I think I could make APL by year end...how in the world am I gonna accomplish that?!?!?!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> My hair is so dirty



Mine is too!
Off to wash now!


----------



## beautyintheyes (Aug 17, 2013)

I haven't check in here in so long I been so busy with life and more annoyed by how slow my hair is growing I just threw the towel in for a while and stop looking in the hair threads cause they were causeing me grief lol but I'm just trying to leave it alone in buns while looking for work nothing new here is my length check im just starting to touch i think the bottom of my tattoo is apl


----------



## BShamWow (Aug 17, 2013)

Just washed and deep conditioned my hair. Yippee!!! I got the gold n hot conditioning cap so I wouldn't disturb my roomie with my loud tabletop dryer and I love it mostly cause I can lay in bed and watch tv while DCing lol


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 17, 2013)

Gonna try this fenugreek thing to stop the shedding. Hope it works for me.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Aug 17, 2013)

So after yoga today I decided I couldnt take no more and washed my hair.  I feel so much better 

I think I finally got over the urge to wear my hair straight.  I mean with the way I've been working out lately I really just cant do it honestly.  Doesnt help that I've plateaued   So I have to figure out if I need to tweak my work out or eating  being healthy is no fun sometimes ACK!


----------



## pinkpanther23 (Aug 17, 2013)

So I took out my twists and flat ironed my hair last weekend and here are the results! I probably shouldn't have taken these pics wearing a black shirt, it's a little difficult to see the length but I think I'm almost there!


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 17, 2013)

i wish i could take down these braids. must resist


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 18, 2013)

Took down my mini twists- couldn't deal with messy looking hair.

I ended up doing a protein treatment, which I will probably skip for a while since I ended up shedding a lot afterwards. Then I put my hair in large braids. 

I want to do mini twists again today, but I don't wanna spend 3 hours putting them in. Maybe I'll become more motivated to redo them later today.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 19, 2013)

Baggying overnight with my njoy sulfur oil.


----------



## kandegirl (Aug 19, 2013)

August check in. I'm making good progress. I'm resting my hair for three weeks then it's back up into a sewn-in weave.
I want more length and fullness by December.  Plus, I want the front to grow out and catch up with the back. The closure pieces I have been wearing have been helping my bangs to grow out.

I have to get back on taking my hair vitamins (GNC) regularly. I have reminders on my phone but I ignore them.

-Relaxed w/ Affirm Senstive for the first time. It left my hair a little drier than usual. I was using Nairobi but it was all shipped back to the manufacturer for some reason. Now I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 19, 2013)

It's been awhile since I've checked in. I've rocked protective styles..mostly flat twist updos all summer long. I decided to do mini two stands on dry hair today...hoping they will last at least 3 weeks.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 19, 2013)

@kandegirl how often do you keep in your sew ins?

ETA: You should join the vitamin challenge, it has helped me to remember to take my vitamins.

Vitamin Challenge 2013


----------



## hairqueen7 (Aug 20, 2013)

Wen I started my journey baq in Jan 12" my hair was super thin low density, now its getting so thick but now I'm angry that its not growing smh us naturals  can't never b grateful lol


----------



## kandegirl (Aug 20, 2013)

yaya24, I keep my sew-ins 6-8 weeks. It depends on the style. If I've left no hair out, I'll do 8 weeks. If I've left some hair out, I'll probably do 6 weeks. I'm licensed and do my weaves myself so I'm always switching my hair up. Plus I have to get in there and do my protein treatments so 8 weeks is my limit.

I wish a vitamin challenge would help me. If reminders, don't nothing will until I'm focused again. I said I was going to get a jar and deposit quarters for each reminder ignored and make it my vacation fund!





yaya24 said:


> @kandegirl how often do you keep in your sew ins?
> 
> ETA: You should join the vitamin challenge, it has helped me to remember to take my vitamins.
> 
> Vitamin Challenge 2013


----------



## yoli184 (Aug 20, 2013)

yuhlovevybz said:


> Long story short.... I hid my scissors. I'll thank me later.



Never thought about that....I'll give it a try. I'm very,veeeeery scissor happy. I just cut 2 inches off my hair...smh


----------



## yoli184 (Aug 20, 2013)

kandegirl said:


> yaya24, I keep my sew-ins 6-8 weeks. It depends on the style. If I've left no hair out, I'll do 8 weeks. If I've left some hair out, I'll probably do 6 weeks. I'm licensed and do my weaves myself so I'm always switching my hair up. Plus I have to get in there and do my protein treatments so 8 weeks is my limit.
> 
> I wish a vitamin challenge would help me. If reminders, don't nothing will until I'm focused again. I said I was going to get a jar and deposit quarters for each reminder ignored and make it my vacation fund!



Do you use a net underneath your sew-ins? Also how do u keep your hair moisturizer while you are in sew ins? Oils? 
Any particular products you can recommend?


----------



## cubanspice (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 22, 2013)

cubanspice said:


> Is it too late to join?



Nope! Welcome!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 22, 2013)

this is where I am... still at SL. I hope to get at least 2 more inches this year and get to APL sometime next year.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Aug 22, 2013)

i have a radom question why does my scalp alway itch. when i shapoo or just rinse or co wash i still have a mild itchy scalp and it get worse as time goes on so i have to wash it at lease once a week even though i want to wash less frequently. i have no problems with my hair journey other than watvhing my hair grow to much lol.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 23, 2013)

OMG! (semi-long rant)

My friend that usually cornrows my hair is out of town on vacation, so I decided to look up local hairdressers that can do cornrows for under $35.00.

I found a very sweet lady that works in a salon, and she stated that if I came with my hair washed and blowdried, she would only charge $25.00 to do them for me. *Her stylist profile said that she specializes in healthy hair*.

I was ecstatic.

Soooo, I called and scheduled an appointment Yesterday.

Today I went to my appointment, and she let me know that it would only take 20 minutes or so to do my request (10 straight back cornrows for under my wig).

I sat down in my chair, and then to my dismay, she pulls out a paddle brush..A paddle brush full of shed/broken hair  and/or weave and she _thinks_ she is about to use that on my hair.. 

*ME:* *Pause*.. Do you have anything else you can use on my hair.. because I generally do not use brushes.

*HER:* Pulls out a fine tooth rat tail black comb (that one would use to do a roller set)..

*ME:* Do you have a comb with wider teeth?

*HER (with an attitude):* No, but you can go the next street over to the beauty supply store and buy a comb that you think is more suitable for your needs.

*ME:* Blank Stare.. Okay, sure I'll be right back..

I then proceeded to head on over to Chick Fil-A for lunch, ran a few errands and then went back to my house to rest before my plans at 8pm.

How does a STYLIST at a SALON that *claims* she s_pecializes in healthy hair practices _only have one raggedy arse rat tail comb + a dusty dirty arse paddle brush & expect to keep clients that are serious about their hair.

***, no thanks lady.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 24, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> i have a radom question why does my scalp alway itch. when i shapoo or just rinse or co wash i still have a mild itchy scalp and it get worse as time goes on so i have to wash it at lease once a week even though i want to wash less frequently. i have no problems with my hair journey other than watvhing my hair grow to much lol.



This happens to me occasionally.  Usually means I need to oil my scalp.  I use tee tree oil.  After a couple weeks of doing this consistently my scalp gets back in order.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Aug 24, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> OMG! (semi-long rant)
> 
> My friend that usually cornrows my hair is out of town on vacation, so I decided to look up local hairdressers that can do cornrows for under $35.00.
> 
> ...



That's awful and LOL @ "sure, I'll be right back...".  Girl you know she was standing there looking out the window like, I know it don't take that dang on long to walk to the BS, LOL!  I'm glad you walked out on that craziness.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TaylorT (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey Ladies,

I'm late but I'd like to join.


_*Current hair length
*_Shoulder Length

*Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning*
4b/a Natural. Very Fine.

_*Goal Month*_
December (I'm sure I won't make it by this time but I should be closer)

_*Current Reggie and styling choices
*_Don't really have a set regimen.
I typically deep condition once or twice every two weeks and co-wash several times during the week. 
My go to style is my good ole' puff but I'm currently in a sew in.

*What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*A lot more protective styling and moisturizing.  I FINNNNNAALLY made it to should length and can create a decent ponytail/bun (while my natural hair is straight). That makes me so happy!!

_*Post a beginning picture
*_


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 24, 2013)

i'm bummed. i'm going to have to clip my ends. i need to clip off 1.5 inches (at least from the hair that is in the braid i'm looking at). i have got to up my conditioning and tie my hair up at night. if its not heat, then its me neglecting conditioning. i'm so tired of bad ends. i need to get it together. 

if i cut the 1.5 inches, i'll need 4 inches to make apl. i only get about 2 inches every 3 months. it will take me 6 months to get 4 inches (if i dont have to clip again). 

i'm probably not going to make apl until april because i bet i am going to have to clip another 1.5 by then just to retain 4 inches from now until then. 

uuugggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. i'm so mad
------------

freak out officially nearing its end. i straightened the piece of hair. trimmed a little with my new scissors and it looks good again. they were just knots not splits ... note to self: calm the fn;wonfo; down.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 24, 2013)

@apple_natural 

I am a also a member of the APL by April crew. 

We will make it! Yes We Will! April 2014 its on!!

Here is my August length check. I am at the 2 & 3 line.* Full APL* for me is at line 5. (sorry for the bad pic..I had to use the self timer.. and this is the best out of the ones I took):


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 25, 2013)

My bf just helped me measure.. Im 1.5 inches from APL! Hoping to hit it by Xmas.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Aug 25, 2013)

Not quite sure I will make APL this year. Had to cut another half an inch bc of more broken hairs. I feel defeated right now.. Idk.. I might just cut up to neck length and grow from there. I'm not sure yet. 

I guess I have manipulated it too much this month.. Back to sew ins I go in about two weeks..


----------



## Hyacinthe (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey Ladies,haven't been posting much but im back n have I got a story to tell.
so about 4 weeks ago i was getting ready to go on my Vacation n I decided to just go with my natural hair opposed to braids or weaves so anyway the day before i leave i washed my hair at home n went to a Dominican salon for a blowout n a flat iron well when i finally got in the stylist chair she pulls out this nasty looking flat iron.
The thing looked like it hadn't been cleaned since the purchased date.
The plates were covered in residue,so i asked if she could use another flat iron cuz that one was not going to be used in my hair.
Her collegue which was a black jamaican lady was nice enough to provide her with her flat iron.
Then came time to blow dry ,mind you by this time she is giving me serious attitude,i provided my heat protectant n  told her to go easy on the heat .my hair is texlaxed n looks coarser that it really is . She insisted that in order to get it looking nice i needed a lot of heat.she then  sprayed to much of the heat protectant so i tried to explain that if she uses too much my hair will be weighed down. Well that was it she told me to get out of her salon n find someone else to do my hair. I was like well better you tell me now than me later having to fight you for burning thru my cuticle structure.
Next year my goal is to learn how to relax,blow dry n flatiron my hair become totally self reliant with the help of God I will achieve my hair goals.

I am believing for Apl by Dec.
I need a trim im one of those heads of hair that always needs an annual trim to keep things in check...sigh

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hyacinthe: Good for you! I'm so happy you spoke up and didn't let her do all kinds of crazy stuff to you.
You had me nervous the whole time I read that thinking you were about to tell us about a massive setback.
I can't believe she told you to get out, though. How unprofessional can you get????


----------



## summertimewine (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! I just reached shoulder length! It took me 11 months to go from bald to shoulder length, my hair grew from zero to eight inches in a year but I'm not quite sure how many inches I need until APL. I won't be there by December  but I decided to seek out my other sisters that are trying to get to APL


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 25, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> Hi everyone! I just reached shoulder length! It took me 11 months to go from bald to shoulder length, my hair grew from zero to eight inches in a year but I'm not quite sure how many inches I need until APL. I won't be there by December  but I decided to seek out my other sisters that are trying to get to APL



Congratulations! I'm not in this challenge, but I have to ask for regimen and details ,please. I'm 12 months post BC, but nowhere near SL.


----------



## summertimewine (Aug 25, 2013)

xu93texas Sure! I've lived exclusively doing wash n go's. I had yarn braids for 3 weeks but I think they messed up my ends and were more trouble than they were worth. Anyways I:
Shampoo once every two weeks with Shea Moisture Moisture Retention/Shea Moisture African Black Soap (the bar of soap not the liquid)
After shampoo I do a protein treatment with Aphogee Two Minute, now that my hair is longer I finger detangle while the protein treatment is in, and then brush through my hair with my Denman (sp) brush. I leave treatment in for 10 minutes (includes detangling)
I deep condition for 40 minutes with heat. I use Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque or Giovanni 2chic (I love this one)
I cowash the deep conditioner out with some conditioner that doesn't have protein. 
During weeks I don't use protein or shampoo I usually cowash with mane n tail to get a little protein in my hair.
After washing/cowashing
I rake KCKT through my hair
I rake KCCC and Shea Moisture Style and Curl milk simultaneously.
I finish with Jojoba oil throughout my entire head and castor oil on my ends.
Then I shake my head and put a shirt on my head for 10 minutes.

I sleep with a satin cap and pillowcase and I also take Spirulina.
And I cowash every three days usually. 

I hope that was enough detail! If you have any more questions let me know!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 25, 2013)

frogkisses

Thank you  I did the BC, but relaxed 6 months later. I'm really thinking about transitioning this time around; not sure.   Your growth and retention is awesome; you'll be APL in no time.


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 25, 2013)

frogkisses so i'm not the only one whose braids kill their ends. i loved my long kinky twists until i saw my ends when i took them down. i can't stand to have bad ends. i'm still dealing with it. i have to take my braids down to clip all my ends and try to figure out what to do with it afterwards. 

i think the box braids i have now are not a problem if only i would tie them up at night and moisturize. they take longer to put in, but they keep my ends in better order.


----------



## summertimewine (Aug 25, 2013)

xu93texas the twa stage is hard :/ I'm glad I BC'd because it gave me a new sense of confidence but I wouldn't do it again! But I hope to have APL soon enough! Thanks for the encouragement! 
apple_natural yeah because I couldn't get to my ends they ended up being dry and crispy by the time I took my braids down. So I have been DCing and using protein and it has helped, but I know I'll have to trim soon because they still feel bad. I need a style where I can get to my ends easily!


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 25, 2013)

Well on my way to APL. I actually think I am grazing APL but wont claim it until I am full APL. Good luck everyone.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2013)

apple_natural: YES! Mini braids on my own hair caused a horrible setback for me in 2011. My ends felt like velcro after those things!


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 26, 2013)

frogkisses said:


> @apple_natural  yeah because I couldn't get to my ends they ended up being dry and  crispy by the time I took my braids down. So I have been DCing and using  protein and it has helped, but I know I'll have to trim soon because  they still feel bad. I need a style where I can get to my ends  easily!



me tooo! im tired of trimming my hair so much and being set back because of horrible ends



davisbr88 said:


> @apple_natural: YES! Mini braids on my own hair caused a horrible setback for me in 2011. My ends felt like velcro after those things!



right!? thats how my ends feel now.. after my kinky twists. they are just hidden in box braids, but i fear i'm going to have to do a major trim AGAIN!! grrrrr


----------



## summertimewine (Aug 27, 2013)

apple_natural Yeah I am forever done with braids of any kind. I might start wiggin it if I notice that my hair needs to be in a PS, but so far WNG are working great! But my ends are rubbing against my shoulders now so I may try and bun, but I know I don't have enough hair :/ Anyway my first trim will probably be when I straighten for my one year anniversary! I'll be doing it by myself


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 29, 2013)

Texlaxed yesterday with Affirm fiberguard + got a trim.


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Aug 30, 2013)

This is an unofficial length check pic, right after I took out my install. I was supposed to keep my sew-in until next Friday but that thang was leanin' on the everlasting arms 

What length can I unofficially claim??









Sad thing is, these next few days until I get my next install will be my first time getting to know MY hair and its texture. I've been weaved up for so long out of fear of not knowing what to do with my hair in its relaxed OR natural state. This is going to be interesting LOL! Good thing I have LHCF for help.


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 30, 2013)

You look like you are past APL in the back.
Congrats!!!


----------



## pearlific1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Anticipatience08 said:


> This is an unofficial length check pic, right after I took out my install. I was supposed to keep my sew-in until next Friday but that thang was leanin' on the everlasting arms
> 
> What length can I unofficially claim??
> 
> Sad thing is, these next few days until I get my next install will be my first time getting to know MY hair and its texture. I've been weaved up for so long out of fear of not knowing what to do with my hair in its relaxed OR natural state. This is going to be interesting LOL! Good thing I have LHCF for help.



You're past APL & around BSB! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## summertimewine (Aug 30, 2013)

Anticipatience08 said:


> This is an unofficial length check pic, right after I took out my install. I was supposed to keep my sew-in until next Friday but that thang was leanin' on the everlasting arms
> 
> What length can I unofficially claim??
> 
> ...


 
You are definitely past APL! Congratulations


----------



## apple_natural (Aug 31, 2013)

Anticipatience08 wooo hooo!!! you look way past APL and even at BSL! what are you doing this in this challenge!??  you could be in the BSL 2013 challenge (if not already  Great job!

I wouldn't know what to do if i had BSL hair. My natural hair has never made it that long yet. I hope that I'm looking at hair as long as yours this time next year though!
Wishin and hopin and thinkin and prayin

--

I've been prepoo'ing with oil since about 9 last night. i'm tempted to keep it in all day even though i want to go to garage sales today or at least Starbucks. I can straighten it later this evening or tomorrow afternoon. I'm scared to straighten it, but i have to clip my ends.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

1 week post relaxer and right on target to meet this goal by the end of the year.


----------



## angie4ever (Aug 31, 2013)

Current hair length - TWA
Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning -TRANSITIONING
Goal - APL 
Month Current Reggie and styling choices- box braids and kinky twists

 What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL? Post a beginning picture 
 My regimen massaging my scalp more often


----------



## summertimewine (Aug 31, 2013)

I just trimmed my hair last night  I am soooo glad my hair was straight trippin before this trim. My hair was tangling so bad it took me 30 minutes to detangle CBL hair. So I blow dried my hair, and attempted to straighten my hair. My ends were so bad that my hair couldn't get straight because the ends were so frizzy and frazzled. I cut off about 1/2 inch all around putting me at exactly shoulder, maybe a bit longer. I put Shea Moisture deep treatment on my fresh ends and left it for about 10 hours (I had to work). I shampooed with a sulfate to get all silicones off my hair then DC'd with AOHSR. That DC is the BOMB  I finally purchased Dr. Bronners Coconut oil and my hair loves it! Also my hair is curling better and responding to moisture better. Thank goodness for that trim


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Sep 1, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> @Anticipatience08 wooo hooo!!! you look way past APL and even at BSL! what are you doing this in this challenge!??  you could be in the BSL 2013 challenge (if not already  Great job!
> 
> I wouldn't know what to do if i had BSL hair. My natural hair has never made it that long yet. I hope that I'm looking at hair as long as yours this time next year though!
> Wishin and hopin and thinkin and prayin
> ...


 

Thanks so much!! This is my first challenge, and I thought it would take me until the end of the year to get to APL haha  Looks like I'm gonna try for full BSL by December (the sides are just APL now, and the back is longer uggh!)

But if I can do it, you DEFINITELY can do it!!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 1, 2013)

Confession: I am terrified to do my own relaxer. Self relaxing new growth scares me. I did my correction relaxer application back in July which was a breeze b/c I did not have to be careful with the application.

So for Wednesday's TU, I went to my old stylist from 2006 (the only stylist I have never 100% trusted with my hair) and let her know that I wanted my hair texlaxed and explained exactly what I wanted.

This was the first time I visited her salon since 2009.

I came with my previously texlaxed hair already layered in Aphogee essential fatty acids oil (old school version) + Porosity Control.

She used Affirm Fiber Guard in regular strength, did a VERY quick application with minimal smoothing and honestly did a great job + a complementary light trim/ dust.

I will be back to her in 10-12 weeks.

The only reason why I stopped going to her in 2009 was because she was against my decision to go natural.- She said that not everyone's texture is good for natural hair .

So, I stopped going to her after my BC April 2009 (I was 10 weeks post relaxer).

Well I'm back .. 

I told her she will see me again for my next TU.

We discussed the current state of my hair, and I let her know my concerns (dry hair). She said that my hair was in great condition, but to lay off of the weekly protein treatments.. and try to limit my protein to 1x a month.

I am going to take her advice and see how my hair responds. 

Times have def changed- 
She is a believer (now) in stretching relaxers out at least 10-12 weeks (vs back when I was a client- she used to suggest 6-8 weeks).


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 1, 2013)

yaya24. Glad everything worked out well. My stylist was apprehensive too about the mid step protein and didn't understand the honey thing during the DC. But, she is coming around. This hair thing is a ministry in itself and I am trying to reach the masses, at least with my stylist. I will see her again for an appt in about 16 weeks, but we see each other often, off the clock. She is always amazed at how well my hat is retaining without her. I tell her her the secrets I learn on here, but she has to accept the truth and share with her clients too. Time will tell if she really comes around from that every 6 weeks relaxer and 5 min DC  she THINKS works. I know my hair needs stretching, 1 hr DCs with honey and moisturizing DC ONLY. Lord help when I tell her about tea rinsing...


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jobwright

Thats great that you have a good relationship with your stylist, and that she is coming around.

Keep on schooling these folks about healthy hair practices!!! Kudos to you girl!

I think my stylist is lurking the forums/ youtube b/c she did a mid step protein step without me asking, and she said something about using oils to seal in the moisture... I was surprised (to say the least).


----------



## beautyintheyes (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm so annoyed with my hair only on side is apl so my hair down looks shoulder length! How long will it take till I can were it down and it look long!


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a section of my hair that is significantly shorter than the rest too.
Its my right side toward the front.

I plan on paying special attention to that section when it come to M&S nightly.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 2, 2013)

I have the same problem with the back of my hair its two inches shorter than both sides of my front hair, I've been putting a lot of extra peppermint and rosemary essential oils on it along with jbco.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 2, 2013)

I cut the front kinky straight head damaged strands


----------



## Gryphyn (Sep 2, 2013)

This was my original goal month and my longest layers are at APL. I think December is more realistic for full APL for me, especially now that I'm transitioning and I'm on a regular trim schedule.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Sep 3, 2013)

Its back to PS'n for me,believing to hit APL by december.
I let my hair down literally for an entire month now Im back on my grind to reach my mini goal. Hope everyone is doing good and Congrats to all the graduates!


----------



## pearlific1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I got tired of my severely under processed hair so I went to a new stylist to get a relaxer last Friday. When she finished, my hair was SUPER straight and silky. I'd forgotten how much I love straight hair until I got a good look at it and it started blowing in the wind  I was  a little worried that I was over processed based on how straight it turned out.

After kayaking 13 miles in rain yesterday, I decided to shampoo and do a hardcore protein treatment today since I didn't do one the week before my relaxer. Once water hit my hair, I was pleasantly surprised to see slightly curly/wavy hair! The stylist only took the bulk out of my hair; it's more texlaxed now than it was before. I.Love.It.So.Much.  I got another trim (trimming will be my downfall!) So I'm pretty sure that unless a miracle happens, I won't make APL until next year since I need about 3". Oh well. At least I love my hair again.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 3, 2013)

Random length check...I don't know if I will make it this year, but cowashing often seems to really boost my growth rate.  Also started back with NJoys oil so we shall see.


----------



## kandegirl (Sep 3, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> Do you use a net underneath your sew-ins? Also how do u keep your hair moisturizer while you are in sew ins? Oils?
> Any particular products you can recommend?



yoli184, I'm just seeing this post b/c I was going back through the thread.

I always us a net.

I put different stuff on my braids including: Hawaiian Silkly 14 n 1 spray, African Royale Braid Spray or African Pride Braid Spray or Fantasia IC leave -in. 
Oils- JBCO, Vatika Oil and Oil w/ Sulfur in it


----------



## hairqueen7 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm so happy my hair is so much thicker , does that mean it grew or I'm taking care of my hair so its thicker?


----------



## Breeze (Sep 3, 2013)

If there's still time, I'd like to join for the last few months. Here's my info...

Current hair length:
Shoulder length, on my length check shirt it's at a 3

Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning:
Textlaxed, currently 11 weeks post.

Goal Month:
I was thinking March, but I am excited to see how far I can get by December

Current Reggie and styling choices:
Co-wash once a week, shampoo every other week. DC, moisture & seal daily, bun and wash and go's.

What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
Recently been experiencing lots of shedding, plan to try tea and coffee rinses to stop it.
Will trim on my birthday in November (if I can wait that long).


Post a beginning picture


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 4, 2013)

Getting close in the back. now for the sides


----------



## TaylorT (Sep 4, 2013)

TopShelf.....ummmmmm you are really close in the back. Are you sure you're not there girlie?? Either way it looks great!


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 4, 2013)

TaylorT said:


> TopShelf.....ummmmmm you are really close in the back. Are you sure you're not there girlie?? Either way it looks great!



lol...i mustve stood there for 20 mins trying to take that pic. I honestly can't tell because its so dark that I can't see my armpits


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 5, 2013)

Labor Day is over!!

Ladies, tell us how you're going to winterize your haircare routine!!

I'll be replacing my avocado oil for coconut and castor. My Knot Today with Burdock Root Butter Cream.


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 5, 2013)

Joining now since a 2014 challenge has not started yet

    Current hair length:
*Between SL and APL, the middle of my hair grows funky and is only neck length in one spot.*

    Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
*Natural*

    Goal Month
*December 2014*

    Current Reggie and styling choices
*For winter I'll be P/S with kinky twists and wigs*. 

    What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
*Hard core crown and glory and NO heat *

    Post a beginning picture
*I just twisted my hair before joining so I'll have to post one once I take the twists out*


----------



## pearlific1 (Sep 5, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Labor Day is over!!
> 
> Ladies, tell us how you're going to winterize your haircare routine!!
> 
> I'll be replacing my avocado oil for coconut and castor. My Knot Today with Burdock Root Butter Cream.



I'm stepping up my DCing to 2x-3x/wk since my hair gets really dry in the winter. I'll balance the increase in moisture with weekly light protein treatments.

I'm also discontinuing the use of glycerin products until Spring 2014. 

PS 24/7 will be in effect


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 5, 2013)

My regimen is about the same year round.

Today is wash day! I'll get started around 5 this evening.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 5, 2013)

I'll probably add a thicker moisturizing conditioner, since I'll likely be cowashing a bit less.  Other than that, everything will likely be the same.  I pretty much protective style daily; I'll wear my hair out on the weekends if I'm going somewhere but if not, I'll do a braid out or bun around the house.  Really wanting to get to APL this year so I'm willing to sacrifice!


----------



## TaylorT (Sep 5, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Labor Day is over!!
> 
> Ladies, tell us how you're going to winterize your haircare routine!!
> 
> I'll be replacing my avocado oil for coconut and castor. My Knot Today with Burdock Root Butter Cream.


 


My routine will pretty much stay the same. Will still focus on keeping my hair in protective styles and moisturizing.

On another note...I've only had my sew-in for 2.5 weeks and I'm ready to take it down!!! Miss my hair!!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh and I added aPhogee reconstructor and moisturizer, which is a staple, I just been broke. And Silk Elements Megasilk deep conditioner packet. I mix it with the moisturizer as a great DC.

I'll buy the full sizes when I run out of my Ion Hard Water shampoo and do a Sally's haul lol. Other than that, I'm focusing on being consistent (I'm terrible about this in the summer) and dusting my fairy knots/split ends.


----------



## BShamWow (Sep 7, 2013)

So I've been MIA. Grad school is kicking my butt and I've kind of ignored my hair. I really just don't know what to do with it at this point so I throw it in a low bun everyday. What do y'all do with your hair everyday? Braid outs don't work for me cause my ends look raggedy and then I start searching for my scissors. Ugh. I'm feeling defeated by this hair journey.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 7, 2013)

BShamWow said:


> So I've been MIA. Grad school is kicking my butt and I've kind of ignored my hair. I really just don't know what to do with it at this point so I throw it in a low bun everyday. What do y'all do with your hair everyday? Braid outs don't work for me cause my ends look raggedy and then I start searching for my scissors. Ugh. I'm feeling defeated by this hair journey.



Aw, don't be defeated. I know I get the hair blues every summer. Maybe a protective style like braids to keep it neat and keep you from the scissors?


----------



## ilong (Sep 7, 2013)

@Anticipatience08- you look BSL with shrinkage. When you straighten you will surely be BSL. Great progress and Beautiful hair!


LMBO @ 





> "leaning on the everlasting arm"


 BUT you see what happened to your hair because it did lean on THAT arm.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't wait till I get to this:





This what I want!





This is where I am now....



ETA Back shot

Excuse the old lady MooMoo but it is sooooo comfortable!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 8, 2013)

Braiding my hair right now. Hoping to keep it that way for a month minimum.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 8, 2013)

Once the cold weather hits, I'll be wearing wigs vs buns regularly. In TX cold weather won't be here until the mid November.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 8, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Once the cold weather hits, I'll be wearing wigs vs buns regularly. In TX cold weather won't be here until the mid November.



I think I will do the same. Gotta find something that will keep my edges from rubbing though. Maybe a doo rag?


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 8, 2013)

Going finally finish my twist extensions today after the kids go down. Hoping I can get a month to six weeks out of them


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just make sure I put castor oil on my edges.


Jobwright said:


> I think I will do the same. Gotta find something that will keep my edges from rubbing though. Maybe a doo rag?


----------



## pearlific1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Can't wait till I get to this:
> 
> This what I want!!



That girl's hair is everything!! I wish my hair grew in a way where I can cut it like that. It generally grows in a "V" so I lose a lot of progress if I get a blunt cut.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally finished braiding. This had better last seeing it took me all day


----------



## Anticipatience08 (Sep 9, 2013)

ilong said:


> @Anticipatience08- you look BSL with shrinkage. When you straighten you will surely be BSL. Great progress and Beautiful hair!
> 
> 
> LMBO @ BUT you see what happened to your hair because it did lean on THAT arm.


 
Thank you!! And AMEN!


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally finished, much longer than I expected but should hold for at least a month


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 9, 2013)

IslandMummy said:


> Finally finished, much longer than I expected but should hold for at least a month



Funny that we did pretty much the same thing.  I've never done my braids this long but I didn't feel like cutting them in half like I usually do. I didn't do mine very small but I wound up using 4 packs.


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 9, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> Funny that we did pretty much the same thing.  I've never done my braids this long but I didn't feel like cutting them in half like I usually do. I didn't do mine very small but I wound up using 4 packs.



I know  I did end up cutting some it was way too much. Next time I think I will use a kinkier texture to match my hair a little better



Going to start taking my vitamins this week


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry to barge in on ya  Not officially in this challenge but you know I've been stalking 

FemmeCreole
IslandMummy
I am soo smitten by your new braids and the fact that you both did DIY. They both look awesome and soo cute!  I love how you both left them really long.  Heck, if you're gonna spend all that time braiding, might as well make it WL 

Can you guys share what brand and type of hair you used? And where'd you buy it from please :eyelashes: 

Thanks a lot ladies


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry to barge in on ya  Not officially in this challenge but you know I've been stalking
> 
> FemmeCreole
> ...



I used Bobbi Boss Jamaica Braid in 1b/27. I got it from a local BSS for 5.99 per pack.


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 9, 2013)

I used Super X Braid; I ordered from amazon


----------



## Deziyah (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello ladies!! It's been awhile since I have been here.. Last I left off I had bc'd and begged to stay in the class!! Lol!! I must say this natural journey has been very difficult... Trying to keep this 4c moisturized has been an uphill battle but I FiGHTIN through! I wanted to do another length check I think I have some growth...
First two are in July
Last three pics are from today

Definitely not making APL by dec or April but happy to see a lil growth. 

I have been dc'ing every week and co washing every other day.. I have been trying the loc method and still have dry hair. If any of you ladies have any suggestions please throw them my way!!!


----------



## Niknak20 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ladies I've been stalking this page for a min now lol. But I wanted to know if you guys could plz tell me if my hair is APL and if not about how many more inches away from APL is it?





From June&September 2012
















These are from Sunday sept 2013


----------



## beautyintheyes (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a question my mother said braids are not prrofessional since im looking for a job I live in a white area and most of the jobs I'm looking for are retail salon jobs and what ever will take me lol. Do you guys think so to cause I'm dying for so,e box braids


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 10, 2013)

Today's style. I'm having fun with the braids.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 10, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> I have a question my mother said braids are not prrofessional since im looking for a job I live in a white area and most of the jobs I'm looking for are retail salon jobs and what ever will take me lol. Do you guys think so to cause I'm dying for so,e box braids



Not sure what your mom is saying. I've worked in corporate and conservative settings for the last um.... 12 years and I've worn braids...never had an issue. Usually at work I'd wear it pulled back or like the pic above. I wear it neat and away from my face. 

Unkempt hair is unprofessional....that's all.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

I've kinda bounced to the BSL challenge but I don't think I'll make it by Dec. for now I'm aiming for BSB. This is a early LC before my 2 year post relaxer which is sept 15.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 10, 2013)

Niknak20

Congrats on your progress!!

You look APL to me (stretch a piece and see if it hits your underarms).. it looks like it should! You should be in the BSL challenge.

Beautiful hair!


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 10, 2013)

Niknak20 said:


> Hi ladies I've been stalking this page for a min now lol. But I wanted to know if you guys could plz tell me if my hair is APL and if not about how many more inches away from APL is it?
> 
> From June&September 2012
> 
> These are from Sunday sept 2013



Niknak20 Gorgeous hair! Girl...what's your regi? That's some great growth.


----------



## Niknak20 (Sep 10, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Niknak20
> 
> Congrats on your progress!!
> 
> ...



Awww thank you so much. Took your suggestion and it actually does hit my underarm  I think I'll join the BSL 2013 challenge but officially join in for the 2014 challenge, don't think I'll make it before than. Thx again.


----------



## Niknak20 (Sep 10, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> Niknak20 Gorgeous hair! Girl...what's your regi? That's some great growth.



Aww thank you so much!! Sunday (prepoo&detangle w/Tresemme Naturals Conditioner and oil mix) Cowash w/Tresemme naturals conditioner (occasionally I'll shampoo my hair w/kinky curly come clean) Two strand twist my hair w/water(over the last few months I've mostly only used water) and/or my oil mix, or Jane Carter's Shea butter, or w/Tresseme naturals conditioner and my oil mix. (Lol I use Tresseme a lot. And I was in a no heat challenge and didn't use heat for a whole year. I still have a lot to learn tho. What's your regimen?


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 11, 2013)

Niknak20 said:


> Aww thank you so much!! Sunday (prepoo&detangle w/Tresemme Naturals Conditioner and oil mix) Cowash w/Tresemme naturals conditioner (occasionally I'll shampoo my hair w/kinky curly come clean) Two strand twist my hair w/water(over the last few months I've mostly only used water) and/or my oil mix, or Jane Carter's Shea butter, or w/Tresseme naturals conditioner and my oil mix. (Lol I use Tresseme a lot. And I was in a no heat challenge and didn't use heat for a whole year. I still have a lot to learn tho. What's your regimen?



Niknak20, My summer regi is to cowash 5-6 days a week, DC 2-3x/week with QH cholesterol, fenugreek weekly and wet bun daily. 

I'm not in this challenge, just watching from the sidelines and cheering you ladies on!


----------



## snoop (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi!  I'm joining late and probably won't make it to APL until next year, but this seems like a fun group. 

*1. Current hair length* 
  Around SL

*2. Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning  *
  Natural 4a/4b

*3. Goal Month  *
  February 2014

*4. Current Reggie and styling choices*

*Once a week:*
Wash:  Terressentals LCL; Mud Puddle Hair Wash
  Condition:  Giovanni 50:50

*Daily:*
  Water only spritz
  Moisturize with homemade cream
  Emu oil for edges

*Style:*
  Go-to protective style is mini twists.  


*5. What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?*

  Adding a regular pre-poo/DC to weekly washing routine for the winter: Mayo with whatever oils are on hand.  I also want to try Giovanni Direct Leave-in


*6. Post a beginning picture

*(Pardon the hair.  I'm trying to learn how to do flat twists.)


----------



## pearlific1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome snoop!!!!

A few of us are in an unofficial subgroup named "APL by April (2014)"  You should def join us  

I think you could make it with us...then we're on to the BSL challenge!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 11, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Welcome snoop!!!!
> 
> A few of us are in an unofficial subgroup named "APL by April (2014)"  You should def join us
> 
> I think you could make it with us...then we're on to the BSL challenge!



Lmao @ unofficial. We can keep this thread going through April if y'all prefer. Unless you want to do a separate challenge.


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm strong arming urrmmmm gentle nudging my baby sissy to go natural. We did her twists yesterday and she's not allowed to get a relaxer for the next 15 months. 

She's never had hair past ear length because she has horrendous hair practices so I'm pulling the big sister knows best card  she will unofficially be in this challenge with me


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 12, 2013)

IslandMummy said:


> I'm strong arming urrmmmm gentle nudging my baby sissy to go natural. We did her twists yesterday and she's not allowed to get a relaxer for the next 15 months.
> 
> She's never had hair past ear length because she has horrendous hair practices so I'm pulling the big sister knows best card  she will unofficially be in this challenge with me



Welcome, Baby Sis! 

We had to gently nudge my younger cousin after Wave Nouveau and micros. Bad combo. Took out her hair but it's growing back great now. Even found a lady who specializes in natural hair in the area. So if she ever does relax again, she'll have better haircare practices in general


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm excited for her and to see her results. I'll try and get a picture of her twists when she gets home.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 12, 2013)

I met a lady today at lunch (one of my old coworker's friends) that said that she "bumps" her hair every night with a flat iron before wrapping it and tying it down with a satin scarf.

I wanted to school sooooooo bad her healthy hair practices...but she did not ask for advice...and did not seem concerned with the health of her hair. 

She was swanging all 4.5 inches of her damaged hair. She just knew her hair was fabulous hunny.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 12, 2013)

i keep trying to post, but i'm having problems posting. i forgot what i wanted to say...

anyway... winter regimen..

i'm wondering if i would be able to stand wigs. i want to try them again. i didn't like straight ones and i didn't like super big curly ones (only because they weren't practical for me everyday), but I'm thinking of trying deep wave ones in my  natural 1b hair color. I'm considering doing this because I would be able to dc twice a week, which I want to do. 

I don't have a staple dc and have never found one that i really enjoyed.. granted, i probably have super dry hair and should keep using one twice a week for at least 3 weeks before I really assess, but I am not in love with any particular one just yet. 

eta: I forget I bought Joico K-pak a couple of weeks ago and I have Suave conditioners under my cabinet.. Almond and Shea as well as Humectant. I will put this with olive and some other oils that I have to make these dc. I'm going to use all these up before getting any more


----------



## beautyintheyes (Sep 12, 2013)

what do you guys think how long do you think i have to go and how long would it take im to antsy lol


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 12, 2013)

beautyintheyes said:


> what do you guys think how long do you think i have to go and how long would it take im to antsy lol



I think by the end of the year for the back for sure


----------



## beautyintheyes (Sep 13, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> I think by the end of the year for the back for sure



I really hope so I might fall out from it lol I haven't had long hair as an adult!


----------



## pearlific1 (Sep 13, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I met a lady today at lunch (one of my old coworker's friends) that said that she "bumps" her hair every night with a flat iron before wrapping it and tying it down with a satin scarf.
> 
> I wanted to school sooooooo bad her healthy hair practices...but she did not ask for advice...and did not seem concerned with the health of her hair.
> 
> She was swanging all 4.5 inches of her damaged hair. She just knew her hair was fabulous hunny.



 at 4.5 inches of hair!!


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 13, 2013)

you know... im thinking i could finally start a bunning challenge. i think i may do that this winter. dc and buns this winter? is that a good idea? i live in tx by the way


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 13, 2013)

I sho wish I could bun. My hair is naturally frizzy so it won't look neat plus it'll get matted.

You so lucky!  I totally think you should do it. A lot of ladies get great growth with bunning


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 13, 2013)

apple_naural, I love bunning. I air dry and bun it is so quick and easy. I plan to bun for the rest of the year also.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 13, 2013)

i have frizzy hair too. I like the flyaway look on me, though. i have to. my hair never stays in place. the problem with the bun idea is...

1. i get super tired of having my hair up. i'm thinking of supplementing the hair i have with like marley hair pinned in or something. genius if it works. 

i like to follow the girl who does 30 braids in 30 days.. she has this 30 buns in 30 days too. i will make versions of these. i love these ideas.

http://www.hairromance.com/2013/07/the-30-buns-in-30-days-hairstyle-ebook-is-here.html

http://www.hairromance.com/30-hairstyles-in-30-days

http://www.hairromance.com/30-braids-30-days

i think i'll be able to stand it up if i made it fuller with extensions and! if i changed the bun at least twice a week, which is how often i planned on DC and bunning

i think this will work actually

2. i'm lazy. i'll have to figure out how to stretch it before I bun it. which means i'll have to dc before night time. do something to stretch and dry it over night, then, bun it in the morning?... we hope i get up in enough time for all of that. i think i should be able to work out a rhythm. 

because of my schedule, i'll have to do this on saturday night and tuesday night. at least this way i will have two different hair styles in the work week, which i can handle i think.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 13, 2013)

I've done the Marley braid thing. People could not believe it wasn't real  I love it for club nights where braidouts/twistouts get sweated out.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 13, 2013)

thank you! now i feel like it should work  lol anything club proof should last at work lol

so. i guess i have a mini challenge for myself. may as well start tomorrow when i need to wash anyway.... idk how long i'll be able to stand this, but i hope to stick to it at least until the end of the year, if not until march (with like 2 passes and if i get a wig, i can interrupt the bun thing, but no box braids or kinky twists this winter) i hope to be apl by april. we'll see.


----------



## brittle_hair (Sep 14, 2013)

I relaxed today at 10 weeks post, still not APL but I'm about an inch away, will hopefully be there by the end of the year.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry I've been mia guys. No more internet so I can only access from my phone which is not fun.

Any way, not the best length check but I figured it will do lol 



I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 15, 2013)

brittle_hair your hair is thick and healthy looking. i love that its even for the most part. thats my goal. you're close to APL! it looks great!

Mz.MoMo5235 your hair has really pretty curls and you are extremely close if not there when stretched like a half inch more. pretty!


----------



## brittle_hair (Sep 15, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> brittle_hair your hair is thick and healthy looking. i love that its even for the most part. thats my goal. you're close to APL! it looks great!]
> 
> apple_natural thanks for the encouragement - my hair started off in a U/V shape like in my avatar and I think it either grew out of the U and/or my hairdresser has been chopping off the tip with each trim - which maybe means I could have been APL a while ago.  But I also prefer the even look so can't really complain.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 15, 2013)

brittle_hair said:


> apple_natural said:
> 
> 
> > @brittle_hair your hair is thick and healthy looking. i love that its even for the most part. thats my goal. you're close to APL! it looks great!]
> ...


----------



## brittle_hair (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeh I know what you mean. 

Here's a comparison I created from feb to now to spur myself on - I think my growth is probably below average though:


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 15, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Sorry I've been mia guys. No more internet so I can only access from my phone which is not fun.
> 
> Any way, not the best length check but I figured it will do lol
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



Dang, seems like you just faded it yesterday!


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 15, 2013)

I've ditched my bunning idea already. I realized that its not better than braiding it up. Since i have to manipulate it more, probably clip it more, and see it more which would get on my nerves and lead to more clipping. I'll bun until Fall officially starts. Then, I'll keep it braided until Spring officially starts.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 15, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Dang, seems like you just faded it yesterday!



Lol it's felt like forever for me 

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## WhereItsAt (Sep 15, 2013)

Still hanging in there. I've trimmed again and I'm getting a sew in this coming weekend that I fully plan to leave in the rest of this year and just let her tighten and wash and condition as needed along with me moisturizing at home. I've left my hair out longer than I had planned and have not retained due to trimming and cutting. I'm 7 months post tex-lax and right now I feel like transitioning and just letting it grow under my sew in until it becomes unbearable to deal with two textures.

I honestly feel like I will be just shy of APL by years end and I'm ok with that at the moment... Even though its been 2 years since I chopped and I know my hair should be much longer than it is. I'm trying not to give up my dream for long hair but sometimes I feel defeated and discouraged..


----------



## brittle_hair (Sep 15, 2013)

^^^Don't give up, the year ain't over yet!


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 15, 2013)

WhereItsAt said:


> Still hanging in there. I've trimmed again and I'm getting a sew in this coming weekend that I fully plan to leave in the rest of this year and just let her tighten and wash and condition as needed along with me moisturizing at home. I've left my hair out longer than I had planned and have not retained due to trimming and cutting. I'm 7 months post tex-lax and right now I feel like transitioning and just letting it grow under my sew in until it becomes unbearable to deal with two textures.
> 
> I honestly feel like I will be just shy of APL by years end and I'm ok with that at the moment... Even though its been 2 years since I chopped and I know my hair should be much longer than it is. I'm trying not to give up my dream for long hair but sometimes I feel defeated and discouraged..



i'd say you were on the right track. who cares if you have the length because of a few strands, but you lack the health and body that you are achieving by keeping up with your ends. try not to trim so much. i'm a recovering overtrimmer . i relapse at times, but i just have to braid it up if its gets too much. if sew ins are what keep you out of your hair go for it. 

we have abotu 4 months until the end of this year. you can do it!! no trim for the rest of the year!


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 16, 2013)

this is the front as of Friday:






this is the back but it's partly curled


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Sep 16, 2013)

My hair: March '13 and Sept '13:


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 16, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> My hair: March '13 and Sept '13:



Amazing!  Looking good.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Sep 16, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Amazing! Looking good.


 

Thanks, I came a long way from last year


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 16, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> Thanks, I came a long way from last year



Taking pictures really does help because sometime going through it doesn't feel like it.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Sep 16, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Taking pictures really does help because sometime going through it doesn't feel like it.


 

It truly does, I always feel like I am not making any progress, and it isn't until I look back at photos that I realize all I am actually making progress.


----------



## snoop (Sep 16, 2013)

I just checked my hair goals from the beginning of the year and I was planning on reaching APL by December not February 2014!  For the sake of new year's resolutions I'm gonna do it!  Haha!   Either way I'll need a good trim so I'll lose a bit of length.


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 18, 2013)

I picked up biotin, cod liver oil, and b complex vitamins. I'm committing myself to taking them for the next 30 days and then I'm adding horsetail tea and collagen in October.

I am serious about getting my hair back on track. The pregnancies and post partum really did a number on me combined with laziness.


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey ladies, how is your journey to APL coming along? Home stretch is near and this is just about last quarter of the year


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok, my hair feels GREAT! I think I'm attributing that to the aphogee 2-step treatment w/ silk elements megasilk conditioner. I washed and conditioned my hair a week or two ago with these products.

Last night I washed and conditioned with my Organix, leave-in was KCKT, followed with Sunny Isle EVCO. It feels so dreamy. I'm sticking to this routine.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm all twisted up in Senegalese twists, and plan to be for the next 5 weeks.
I am trying out a new regimen for scalp care and it seems to be working as my scalp is barely itchy anymore. It was keeping me up at night from itching so much when I first got them installed. I actually had to take Benadryl a few nights because it was so unbearable.
I'm pretty sure it's a reaction to the chemicals in the hair, but I have noticed that my scalp has been drier since moving to Texas, so I think it's a nice addition to have in my back pocket for when another itchy incident arrives.

If my scalp itches because it feels dry, I mist it with a mix of moisturizing and protein-based leave-in, filtered water, and a little jojoba oil (before I was only oiling my scalp and it was NOT helping). Once my scalp is no longer wet, I then oil to seal it in on the driest spots, mostly in my crown area so my scalp won't need to be sprayed everyday. 

If my scalp itches because it has build-up and I'm trying not too wash (this would never happen on my hair outside of my extensions), I spray with a mix of filtered water and ACV (maybe like 90:10 ratio). Sometimes I follow up with a tea tree/peppermint oil/carrier oil mix to really cut through build-up, but I try not too use too many harsh things on my scalp at once.

This has been working really well for me, and I have been able to go 3 days in between treating my scalp as opposed to twice a day when I first started. Hopefully continuing to get my scalp on track will eventually lead to me not having to use the spray at all, and my scalp is happy until wash day every week.

1st question: do you all DC in extensions? I've had Senegalese a few times and I think only really DCed one of those times, and it never hurt my hair when I didn't the other times. I've just been using regular conditioner for a few minutes and rinsing out. I'm just wondering because I have never had dry scalp before or this brand of hair installed, so I am wondering if my scalp is giving me clues about changing the way I treat my hair with these things in, too.

2nd question: have you all ever used coffee rinses or tea rinses while in extensions? I'm heading into shedding season soon and would love to mitigate this as much as possible.


----------



## snoop (Sep 18, 2013)

Just did some mini braids on my own hair.  Planning on keeping them in for 2 weeks and hoping that I can actually do 4.  Afraid that if I did them smaller, that they'd loc.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 19, 2013)

Next wash day will be Saturday night


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 20, 2013)

My bf commented that my hair is looking long.   Made me feel good.  

I really feel like I might be able to hit APL before the end of 2013.  I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Sep 20, 2013)

IslandMummy said:


> I picked up biotin, cod liver oil, and b complex vitamins. I'm committing myself to taking them for the next 30 days and then I'm adding horsetail tea and collagen in October.
> 
> I am serious about getting my hair back on track. The pregnancies and post partum really did a number on me combined with laziness.



Cod liver? That helps with hair? My gma made me take that stuff at the first sign of a cold. I can't stomach it 

I did get some flavored fish oil. It doesn't taste bad but the texture is too similar and I start gagging. I just can't lol

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm getting there...slowly but surely! Sorry the pics are sideways, don't know how to turn them...


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 20, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Cod liver? That helps with hair? My gma made me take that stuff at the first sign of a cold. I can't stomach it   I did get some flavored fish oil. It doesn't taste bad but the texture is too similar and I start gagging. I just can't lol  I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct




I take the gel caps, omg mummy used to make me drink that crap every day   I can't take the taste. 

It's for overall health though not just my hair


----------



## hairqueen7 (Sep 20, 2013)

My hair is doing fine, got a lil secret to tell yall, I have been taking MN for about 3weeks only in the front hairline n edges because they were thinning not breaking but I think it was my wig wearing, but I cut that out my regimen for 1 month , but I want to go back so bad ,my hair is pissing me.off I do everything to it and it still doesn't look or feel like its growing n wen I do a pull test forget about it I have to run a go eat b4 I do something crazy n cut


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 20, 2013)

My bamboo silica got here today, super quick shipping with amazon


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Sep 20, 2013)

One more inch.... lately leaving it the heck alone has helped me. I checked it one day and was shocked to see it soooo close to my towel (I usre a towel to measure). So I'm thinking two more months if my hair grows on average, and I'll hit the jackpot, but I still have until january! Fingers crossed that I make it, I don't think my hair has been APL since middle school


----------



## WhereItsAt (Sep 20, 2013)

Well I am getting senegalese twists tomorrow at 7 am. I decided to do something different instead of my sew in. Im going to leave these up for at least 2 months.. maybe with a retouch, maybe 3 months. We shall see.. but no more trimming and no more manipulation of my real hair for the remainder of this year.... almost. Lol


----------



## Danette1014 (Sep 21, 2013)

Today is a good day for cutting according to the lunar calendar. I will do a light dusting later today.  Anyone else trimming today for growth?


----------



## WhereItsAt (Sep 21, 2013)

Well my senegalese twists are finally in and I'm loving them! Now I have a headache but I havent had braids or anything close to them in a long time. My head is sore but not super sore and they were mindful of my edges. They are small and very neat. 

The ladies did a good job! Lets grow, grow, grow!!!


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 21, 2013)

WhereItsAt said:


> Well my senegalese twists are finally in and I'm loving them! Now I have a headache but I havent had braids or anything close to them in a long time. My head is sore but not super sore and they were mindful of my edges. They are small and very neat.  The ladies did a good job! Lets grow, grow, grow!!!




Pictures por favor 

My hubner silica gel came today, I just ordered it yesterday, gotta love Amazon


----------



## snoop (Sep 21, 2013)

I think tomorrow will be wash day.  Probably will skip the pre-poo and DC this time.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Sep 21, 2013)

IslandMummy said:


> Pictures por favor
> 
> My hubner silica gel came today, I just ordered it yesterday, gotta love Amazon



Ok! Give me a second.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Sep 21, 2013)

A couple of pics of my senegalese twists











Wasnt trying to post the same one twice but it wont delete from my post for some reason.


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice ! Love the length


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 21, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 22, 2013)

yep love the length too

--

tried my new keracare humecto (bottle because i wasn't going to invest in the tub just yet). I liked it a lot. I cowashed with Roux porosity control conditioner and dc with the humecto. I didn't use heat only because i was busy. it was on for about the 20 mins that it recommends. my hair loves pH balancing things. i did not seal my dc with oil. i also did not follow up with aloe vera juice. it was still fabulous. i put some chi silk infusion on it before blowing it out. it was a super easy blow out. idk if i'll straighten or leave it in a bun until i braid it up... which should be as soon as the braid hair is in stock at the store and i can find the time.


----------



## snoop (Sep 22, 2013)

Washed my hair this morning in mini braids and then put it in a pony tail to keep my ends from snagging on anything.  I took down the pony about an hour ago and it wasn't dry.  Go figure.  Almost dry now, thankfully.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 23, 2013)

Two weeks now with the braids in. Hoping I can tolerate them for two more weeks.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 23, 2013)

IslandMummy said:


> My bamboo silica got here today, super quick shipping with amazon



can you send me the link where you got yours please?


----------



## KiaKakes (Sep 23, 2013)

Hoping to reach full APL by end of year !! Wigin it for the rest of the year to  retain all length


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 23, 2013)

apple_natural


I use the Keracare in the tub weekly (still add my fenugreek, cassia and oils) & it is wonderful!! Even without the additions its a really great conditioner. 

I was scared about buying a tub that large without first trying it out, but I have no complaints.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 23, 2013)

Bought a Kerastase leave in to try.  I'm excited.  

I dusted my ends yesterday and now I feel like my hair is mad short lol.  I feel like I need to do a length check just to verify that my hair is okay.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! So far so good. Low maintenance! I just started back taking my multivitamin. So I guess I'll just wait on my hair to grow... lol


----------



## gvin89 (Sep 25, 2013)

I need to get back to streaming and drop conditioning. I need to trim my ends. Experiencing a little post partum shedding. Still protective styling.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have decided to skip any form of direct heat for the rest of the year. 

I have only used a flat iron a total of 3Xs this year (I actually have 1 more heat pass for the year), but I have decided to forfeit my final pass in the name of all things hair retention.

Wish me luck! This will really be a challenge since I had originally planned on using heat in 2 weeks for my birthday.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 26, 2013)

i hate feeling and seeing my ends. i'm an end nazi i think. i cannot tolerate one split end or knot. honestly, i need to do a good dusting, but i'm afraid of the center back of my hair because it feels awful. it got the brunt of me not tying my hair up in my kinky twists laying on my back. i think i have a setback in that section. im going to have to get rid of it, though, and just put it in braids to ignore it. it feels bad.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 26, 2013)

I am still on track to reach this goal by the end of the year.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 27, 2013)

3 hrs and a severed thumb later... i've clipped. dont think theres really much of a difference actually. can't tell completely though because i haven't straightened completely. i'm going to keep it out for pictures that hubby and i are getting taken in a week, then braiding this stuff back up. this weekend im making satin pillowcases


----------



## ChannieBoo3 (Sep 27, 2013)

My new growth has crept up on me , and leave it to me not to have any products to soften it up . I need a good leave-in and a spray applicator bottle ASAP !


----------



## pearlific1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Don't we have a check in coming up in the next couple of days? 

I've been keeping my hair out of sight for the last month by wearing buns daily. I still think I have about 2" to go before I reach APL. I may have a few strands grazing it by Dec and should def be there or slightly past APL by April.  I'm claiming it.


----------



## MystiqueBabe (Sep 27, 2013)

I will definitely be claiming APL in November. Only the back portion of my hair is APL the sides are about a 1/2 in away.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 27, 2013)

I did a major search and destroy dusting session last night.

I turned on the Food network and spent 2 hours clipping away at any visible splits and distressed ends.

*Question for you ladies: Do you trim off your fairy knots?*

I opted against do it last night. I focused on my ends only and trimming off any knots would have resulted in a trim vs a dusting.


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 27, 2013)

@yaya24 great question. i definitely do. i think that one knot leads to more knots, but im not too sure that its the most reasonable approach for retaining in the long run. and i have to face it that i'm going to have them. i just dont want to feel a lot i guess.


----------



## pearlific1 (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^^I second that. I always trim off knots. If I dont, they break off then I have to deal with splits


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 27, 2013)

I ordered Kanechom and Silicon Mix, they get rave reviews mixed together so I have high hopes


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm 2 inches away so I probably won't reach APL until January, it's cool though as long as I make it


----------



## hairqueen7 (Sep 28, 2013)

When I pull my hair from the back to the front I'm literally 1/8 away from apl lol, but wen I pull just straight down in the back I'm no where near it, what does that mean?


----------



## Killahkurlz (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello ladies.  I know I'm sooo late but it just recently dawned on me that I could join multi challenges for the diff lengths of my hair...somehow I've gotten layers in my hair...well back in the past I MAY have been a little scissor happy... but anyway I'll make sure to post pictures during the check up dates.  I'm also in the bsl challenge and it also has the same check in dates 

Join the Challenge

    Current hair length
my shortest layer, from the top of my head, shoulder length and a little past
the next layer, the middle of my head, a little past apl
my longest layer, bottom of my head, a little past bsl
    Relaxed/Natura/Texlaxed/Transitioning
natural
    Goal Month
HOPEFULLY by the end of the year... but if not...hmm, definitely by spring 2014
    Current Reggie and styling choices
prepoo w/ EVCO & wash with shampoo once ever 2 weeks, during the weeks, I just remoisturize w/ usually CO when I'm in twists or trying to preserve a style, then when it's getting towards wash day I'll moisturize with a water mix 
    What do you plan on changing (if anything) to make it to APL?
finger detangling only, im putting away my combs and brushes for the rest of the year, pray for me, hoping to retain as much length as possible
    Post a beginning picture
my sig pic was taken in july. I'm waiting till the end of a challenge I'm in to take new pictures for a length check which is over at the end of Sept.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 28, 2013)

I want to remove the braids this weekend. It's been 3 weeks and while I did plan on doing 4 weeks, I'm fed up.


----------



## IslandMummy (Sep 28, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> I want to remove the braids this weekend. It's been 3 weeks and while I did plan on doing 4 weeks, I'm fed up.



What's wrong Femme?


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Sep 28, 2013)

I think I reached APL now and three months earlier than my goal. I didn't use heat but gel and water to get it to stretch so its not perfectly straight but good enough I think. My next goal is BSL in 6 months. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Sep 28, 2013)

IslandMummy said:


> What's wrong Femme?



Nothing... Just bored and want to feel my real hair.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 28, 2013)

Cocoa3438 said:


> I think I reached APL now and three months earlier than my goal. I didn't use heat but gel and water to get it to stretch so its not perfectly straight but good enough I think. My next goal is BSL in 6 months. Fingers crossed!!!



Your texture is so pretty. My length is the same as yours in the front but not the back so I'm not claiming yet. Congratulations on achieving your goal early!


----------



## Cocoa3438 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you so much  I'm sure your very close as well. This forum has been so helpful.


----------



## snoop (Sep 29, 2013)

Was going to take out my mini braids last night because it looks and feels like my hair might be matting.  After I took out the first one I realized that it wasn't so bad so I braided it back up and am hoping to keep them in for 2 more weeks.  They felt moisturizes on the inside which is good.

Before I started unraveling I sprayed my hair with diluted Giovanni Direct Leave In which I bought yesterday to try.  This morning my hair doesn't feel as dry as it normally would.


----------



## miraclediva (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok, so i think its check in time. My hair is just barely shoulder length, although i have about 3 strands in my nape that are an inch from apl.
My current regimen is cowash weekly, shampoo biweekly, moisturize and seal with mango butter and castor/olive/jojoba oil mix every other day. Haven't been deep conditioning at all (for shame). Have been twisting it at night and then wearing in a bun or ponytail for the day. No significant changes in length since last check in *sigh*


----------



## pearlific1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Check in

Current length (air dried and pulled for length check):





Flat ironed portion:





I'll probably trim about an inch so hopefully I'll be grazing APL by Dec and at or past it by April 2014.

I'm texlaxed and loving it!


----------



## apple_natural (Sep 30, 2013)

im going to upload a pic when/if i can. i straightened this weekend and trimmed quite a bit. the ends feel better, but its soo short. i'm hoping i'm at least close by april/may next year. 





it looks like i just started


----------



## pearlific1 (Sep 30, 2013)

^^^ Am I the only one who can't see the pic?

apple_natural, can you try reposting your pic?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 1, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> ^^^ Am I the only one who can't see the pic?
> 
> apple_natural, can you try reposting your pic?



I can't see it either.

Anyways I still haven't taken those braids out because I had no time!! Maybe I will this evening if I get some down time.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 1, 2013)

Whoops! Yesterday was check-in. Time flew. I'll post mine today.


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 1, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> ^^^ Am I the only one who can't see the pic?
> 
> apple_natural, can you try reposting your pic?



Woops! I even checked it and I was able to see it at first... I'll try again. Sorry!


----------



## midwood (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey ladies!

This is a flat-ironed pic I took on September 7th, it's bad quality but I feel like I can make it by December 31st


----------



## ojemba (Oct 2, 2013)

Does my length shirt look off? Lol


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 2, 2013)

Well nowhere near there maybe in 6 months


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 2, 2013)

Crap. I forgot again. I didn't do shhh yesterday either so no excuse lol. I'll snap a pic on my work break.


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 2, 2013)

ojemba said:


> Does my length shirt look off? Lol



Just a little


----------



## ojemba (Oct 2, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Just a little



Lol the first solid line is marked APL then the other solid is BSL. I wear my bra low but that don't  look right now that I'm seeing it from the back.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok, sorry I wore a patterned blouse today.  and there's no flattering way to photograph an armpit 

View attachment 227819


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 2, 2013)

So, now its all poofy. 

It looks like it did at the beginning of this challenge. I have to cut less next summer. I have to get better with end care. I'm going to have to braid up this winter even though its not the most professional look on me, I don't think.


----------



## snoop (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been watching too many YouTube videos this week.  The braids are coming out so that I can play with my hair.  Too bad it's supposed to be rainy all weekend...


----------



## snoop (Oct 3, 2013)

So I've taken down the braids, detangled, braided loose, washed, oil rinsed, conditioned, detangled, moisturized, and twisted.  Letting it air dry.  Hoping that it'll look cute for the kids parties I have to go this weekend (both days).  Hopefully, I can get a picture so that I can do a length check.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 3, 2013)

I will pull a piece tonight and do my length check.
It just won't be that nice because I have 5 weeks of NG.


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 4, 2013)

Just the nape


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 5, 2013)

I guess I made it to 4 weeks. I'm removing the braids right now. I love my hair!


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 5, 2013)

October 3rd length chk (left & right side):


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 5, 2013)

YAY yaya24 YOU MADE IT!!!!!  YAY!!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 5, 2013)

I haven't even made full apl and I already can't wait to be bsl lol

I think I'll have apl for sure end of this month though

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 5, 2013)

I am on track to APL and possible beyond by the end of the year. I will be doing a length check with my next relaxer which is not until December 20th. I will post pics then.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 5, 2013)

Jobwright Thanks! Praying for full APL by April.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 6, 2013)

my current PS


----------



## IslandMummy (Oct 7, 2013)

FemmeCreole said:


> my current PS



The small picture on my phone was nice but this is sooo cute! Fits you perfectly

~~~~~~

Kanechom + Silicone Mix is my holy grail  My hair has slip, super soft, and is so easy to detangle. I will be using this from now on. I want a hard top hair dryer now or a steamer for deep conditioning.


----------



## snoop (Oct 7, 2013)

Down side:  I don't think that I'll make APL by the end of the year.  

Up side:  This month marks 2 years since my last BC.  I'm so happy with my hair so far.    My hair is the healthiest and longest it's EVER been.  My longest ever before was neck length and not for lack of trying.


----------



## alanaturelle (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi ladies, I've been MIA since March mainly because I got frustrated with my hair not growing at a rate that I would like, lol. At one point, I thought I hit the dreaded hair plateau. But when I flat ironed my hair the past July, I noticed that it had grown from December which brought my motivation back. I'm a slow grower and suffering from anemia doesn't help my case either. To be honest, the July picture is the longest my hair has ever been, . I will not be able to make BSL this year but APL is within range. 

I had DH taken the following picture tonight. I rarely take stretched hair pictures because I want my hair to be at that length when flat ironed but had to do it because I started applying a sulfur mix and needed a starting picture. So here is my length as of tonight. It looks like I'm APL but I want to be at #4 on my length check t-shirt by Christmas. So hopefully, the sulfur will boost the growth,


----------



## hairqueen7 (Oct 8, 2013)

Someone please help my whole entire hairline plus edges are thinning not breaking thinning, and I have a huge bald spot in between my temple area please tell me what to do.


----------



## snoop (Oct 8, 2013)

So I wore my hair in a fro this weekend.  Unfortunately, I haven't yet braided it up.  I'm dreading having to detangle (pun intended).  I think I'll jump into the shower this morning and cowash with some almond and macadamia oil added.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 8, 2013)

Can someone tell me when is the next length check date?


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 8, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Can someone tell me when is the next length check date?



In December, the exact date is in OP.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 8, 2013)

I used a new brand of color and omg I'm having issues..   *kicking and screaming* WHY did I do that?!??   I'm giving it a lot of moisture this week then I'll do a hard protein treatment over the weekend.  I'm hoping I wont' have to cut.


----------



## snoop (Oct 8, 2013)

snoop said:


> So I wore my hair in a fro this weekend.  Unfortunately, I haven't yet braided it up.  I'm dreading having to detangle (pun intended).  I think I'll jump into the shower this morning and cowash with some almond and macadamia oil added.



It was really easy to detangle and probably the least amount of hair lost in a long time.  Last wash I'd detangled before AND after the wash.  It seems to have helped a lot.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 8, 2013)

hairqueen7 said:


> Someone please help my whole entire hairline plus edges are thinning not breaking thinning, and I have a huge bald spot in between my temple area please tell me what to do.


 

HairQueen have you tried castor oil?


----------



## hairqueen7 (Oct 9, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> HairQueen have you tried castor oil?



Yes I use it like 3-4 time a week when I remember, but I'm going to a dermatologist to see whats going on


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 9, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> In December, the exact date is in OP.



I don't know why but I thought there was one this month lol. Yay cause I was dreading doing one

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 9, 2013)

I got a trim and now my sides are back to cbl and I'm an inch away from apl in the back so idk were I'm going to be at the end of the year but I'm gladthat I have blunt ends and its healthy


----------



## snoop (Oct 10, 2013)

Washed with Mud Puddle Mud Wash today.  Kept it on ALL day.  Now my hair feels soggy and my scalp is super flaky which which hasn't happened in years.  I'm hoping that by the morning my hair will be dry and back to normal.  

Might DC tomorrow and do an oil rinse for my scalp.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 11, 2013)

This has been such a lazy hair week. Monday I did a protein treatment on dry hair for a few hours then hopped in the shower, shampooed and then did a quick condition with Paul Mitchell Super Skinny daily treatment.

After the shower, I used my leave ins and then did a thorough detangling session with my hairsense bone comb.

After detangling, I added additional moisturizer and then sealed and have been rocking a top bun all week.

I do not think I have even done a moisturize and seal session since my Monday evening wash. :blush3:

I am planning on doing a prepoo-cowash-DC session tonight and then next week I am back to cowashing daily.


----------



## alanaturelle (Oct 11, 2013)

I did a yogurt protein treatment last night that I washed out this morning. Then I shampooed, applied my deep conditioner. And I've just finished my wash day with detangling, rinsing out the DC, and braided my hair in six plaits.


----------



## snoop (Oct 11, 2013)

snoop said:


> Washed with Mud Puddle Mud Wash today.  Kept it on ALL day.  Now my hair feels soggy and my scalp is super flaky which which hasn't happened in years.  I'm hoping that by the morning my hair will be dry and back to normal.
> 
> Might DC tomorrow and do an oil rinse for my scalp.




My scalp wasn't as dry and flaky this morning and my hair not as soggy.  I won't be leaving it wet for that long again, if I can help it.  I moisturized and detangled this evening, so I'm hoping my hair will be back to normal within the next day or two.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 11, 2013)

Just finished my wash routine.
Re-evaluating my protein treatments. Really thinking about only doing them 1st wash post TU & 1 week before before TU.

I want to ask my stylist if during the next TU, I can leave with the final neutralizing shampoo still in my hair... so I can rinse it out & handle the rest at home.  :scratchch

I'm sure she is going to think I'm crazy... but its my hair.
I have some time to decide how I'm going to explain it to her lol.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 11, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I don't know why but I thought there was one this month lol. Yay cause I was dreading doing one
> 
> I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct



There was  in September. I dreaded this last one too. I don't think I've retained at all this year. I'm about ready to put this hair up for awhile.


----------



## mbib0002 (Oct 12, 2013)

Length check from August 3rd to October 10. I used the mole on my back (upper left) as a marker for comparison 

Wore weaves and braids for most of my adult life while trying to grow my hair out, hair grew but continued to break and thin out, and had a few setbacks form braiders and "weaveologists". Decided to wear my real hair out since July 5, 2013, and so far I don't think I'm doing bad . Had ALOT of breakage initially, but I think I've finally learned to deal with my hair daily.

Since July 5th, I wash, condition, blowdry, then flatiron with my sedu 1 to 2 times a week (usually Wednesdays and Sundays). My goal is to relax every 6 weeks.  I've done touch-ups twice since July 5: once I relaxed at 5 weeks and once at 7 weeks.


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I had a lovely hair pampering day yesterday. I had a good detangling session prior to clarifying my hair. I followed with an aphogee 2step protein treatment and DC'd overnight. My hair feels lovely. I will moisturize, seal, and bun for the workweek. 

I haven't noticed any spectacular growth and retention but hopefully there will be something to show in Dec.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Oct 13, 2013)

It's been 3 weeks since I got my twists. What I don't understand is why my hair can be so soft and moisturized in twists but so hard and dry when loose?? My new growth is pretty soft and moisturized... Still not sure if I will make APL this year...



And sew ins will be my choice of ps from here on out more than likely.. I can see that the twists have put a bit of strain on my edges even though they werent super tight.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 13, 2013)

Did an overnight prepoo with parachute coconut oil.
I will shampoo and do a fenugreek mix DC for 30 minutes under heat today.

This weeks game plan: Cowashing nightly & bunning all week.

I started hardcore bunning in August & my hair is singing its praise.
Once the weather gets cold, I'll be back to my wig regimen... But I think I will cowash year round.


----------



## snoop (Oct 14, 2013)

Just came back from Thanksgiving Dinner (yay Canada!) and I was fully weave checked!!!  I'd read posts on here where people complained about having it done to them, but I was sure they meant subtle eyeing or something.  I on the other hand had full-hand-massages-looking-for-the-tracks!  Heh!  I like the person so I don't care, but it totally caught me off guard.  Especially since I'd just told them that it was all real.  (Secretly:  It made me feel good!  Like my efforts are being appreciated by someone other than myself.)  

I sprayed it this morning with water/Giovanni 50-50 spritz, but other than that I hadn't moisturized since Friday.  My hair is so soft!  Hopefully, I can maintain this softness through the winter.


----------



## alanaturelle (Oct 14, 2013)

Checking in....apply my sulfur mix and baggying overnight!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Oct 14, 2013)

Winter is approaching and last winter was challenging. May have to cowash almost daily this time around and just keep in in a bun when I go out.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 14, 2013)

Cowashed today.

First I prepood with coconut oil +AOHSR
Scalp was prepped with my normal stinky mix : Neem oil + Eucalyptus oil + Njoy sulfur oil

I prepood for about an hour, then did the inversion method for 5.5 minutes & then hopped in the shower to cowash with Eden Body Works Coconut Shea Cleansing CoWash.

Final rinse with Paul Mitchell DT

I want to clear out Sallys of all their Eden Body Works Coconut Shea Cleansing CoWash.. but my PJ days are GONE. I will wait until I run out of the 2 tubs I have before buying more.

I need to reorder my Paul Mitchell Daily treatment. That stuff is like crack in my hair.

I have been slacking on my vitamins since last week. I need to do better.


----------



## snoop (Oct 15, 2013)

Planning on doing a henna treatment.  Still deciding on what to mix with...


----------



## felic1 (Oct 16, 2013)

I preepooed 18 hours with EVCO. I did a light wash with Edenbody works tea tree diluted with 7oz of water.Sea breeze and water rinse to scalp. Did a DC with SDVSCMD under the steamer for an hour and rinse. Coffee to scalp, DC wit AEhot oil mixed with bioinfusion critical masque mixed with sunflower, and rice bran. Hair also received loreal lusterizer. Ialready had those ceramide oils but the hot oil treatment could not have hurt since I was behind on my deep conditioner. 
Rinse, ACV to hair, applied cold kimmaytube, then QB olive and Alma heavy cream, then castoi oil then some HH silk and aloe cream, baggie. went to bed.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm probably skipping cowahing tonight..
I have class until 9PM & then I have to spend time with my SO the furr babies.

Once I go home I know I will be tired from going all day. So I will skip the oil but still do inversion session #3 for October.


----------



## snoop (Oct 16, 2013)

Henna'd with Red Raj, Australian red clay, black seed oil, cocoa powder, silk peptide, glycerine, and conditioner today.  I only left it on for 3 hours, so I'm not sure how it took.  Detangling was a PITA.  Not planning on doing it again for a while.  I finished detangling at 3pm and it's 8pm and my hair is a bit damp still, but the roots which are dry feel so soft.  Not sure if that's means anything in terms of porosity.  Will do a quick DC after swimming tomorrow then twist my hair until week.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 17, 2013)

skipped cowashing AND inversion last night.
Will get on it as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## alanaturelle (Oct 17, 2013)

Applied sulfur mix and baggying tonight,.


----------



## ilong (Oct 17, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp - I was just lurking in this thread and saw your updated pics.
Congratulations on your growth!!!  That looks awesome  - If I had that type of growth I would be golden.  You should be so proud!    KUTHGW


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Oct 17, 2013)

ilong

Thanks. That was a period of a year, with many trims and set backs. Now I baby my ends and refuse to trim anymore unless necessary. Can't wait to see the results in a few months.


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 18, 2013)

Relaxed today!  I am making progress!!!!!!  Yay!



October 18, 2013





Sometime in August 2013 I think.


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> Relaxed today!  I am making progress!!!!!!  Yay!  October 18, 2013  Sometime in August 2013 I think.


 Jobwright Keep up the great work! Your hair has not only gained length but also fullness!


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 20, 2013)

So I did a 3-hr finger detangling session, for the first time ever. I usually detangle with a shower comb with wet hair and conditioner. It takes 5 minutes. I did it dry this time so I could dust as I went along. I lost quite a bit. I'm still SL/CBL but my ends feel better. I'm going to wash and deep condition next.


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 20, 2013)

i havent braided my hair back up because the beauty supply store near me is having issues with the supplier. there is one a bit further, but i dont feel like driving all the way out there to get it, so i've been braiding out. 

while buns aren't working with my laziness just yet. I've been doing a braid out once a week and putting it up in a banana clip. i sleep in the banana clip (lol) and its been great. I'm going to dc and braid out tonight and wear it in a banana clip all week.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 21, 2013)

Today will be day 6 of my October inversion sessions.

I failed my personal "no heat" challenge and did a blowout with Keratin Express. No regrets.

I have not done one of these treatments in forever, but I bit the bullet and decided to go for it.

I did a micro trim on my ends and plan on keeping it straight for the week (if my scalp agrees).My next wash day be sometime this upcoming weekend.  If my hair does really well, I might start doing these express treatments on a monthly basis.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 21, 2013)

That dusting may have been more like a trim bordering on a cut ...


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Has a BSL 2014 Challenge been started? Did I miss it?


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 22, 2013)

Im itching to relax my hair chups I need to exercise Self control

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 22, 2013)

pearlific1


Nope- you should start one


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 22, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> pearlific1
> 
> Nope- you should start one



I should...:scratchch:

The only reason I'm hesitant now is because it will be difficult for me to keep the challenge going next year with my job.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 23, 2013)

Laying low til I have internet again. Still here though

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 25, 2013)

My next inversion session will be November 14-21.
I cannot say if I got an inch of growth.

I texlax December 22 (I will do inversions the week prior).

So I have 2 more inversion sessions before my TU.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 25, 2013)

I've been so bad these last 2 weeks and curling my hair every other day I hope deep conditioning it tuesday before my install will help combat all this heat! My hair looks so cute though!


----------



## ilong (Oct 25, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Has a BSL 2014 Challenge been started? Did I miss it?


 
Check out the existing BSL Challenge 2013 thread - I think NikkiQ is going to keep it rolling (by special request of the ladies).  I believe the plan is to make it a combined BSL/MBL, which I think the majority of the ladies on the thread (including me - although I wasn't in the 2013 challenged) voted for.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll be hoping over to APL '14 for my third friggin year *mumbles* but hopefully, I'll be able to check in BSL before '15.


----------



## quirkydimples (Oct 26, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I'll be hoping over to APL '14 for my third friggin year *mumbles* but hopefully, I'll be able to check in BSL before '15.



I'm right there with you. It's my need for blunt ends that keeps doing me in. I will say that although my hair is essentially the same length it was last year, it's healthier so I'm good with that.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 26, 2013)

its hard to just ignore uneven ends..... that's my problem too.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 26, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I'll be hoping over to APL '14 for my third friggin year *mumbles* but hopefully, I'll be able to check in BSL before '15.


 
BEAUTYU2U... Can you say this again? I do not want to join that thread. I need to snap out of it. I have a few hairs stretching under my arm. In the front. The back is growing slow. I believe that I am doing better using protein concentrated on my ends. I am babying the back..........


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 26, 2013)

Yep. I just trimmed all my SSKs off. It sucks cause I definitely look APL in the front but it looks less when I pull my hair back. I'll probably just lurk in challenges next year.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Oct 26, 2013)

yup the heat I used these last two weeks was to much and I have splits so I have to trrim again after just a month ago I trimed oh well I might make it in 2 months in the back ima clam it when I graze anyway lol


----------



## snoop (Oct 26, 2013)

I think my first attempt at installing Ghana plaits went well.  Next time I'll have to use a mirror to make sure the back is parted properly.  If I can take them out easily, then this will be my ps for the winter.


----------



## pearlific1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey ladies, I started the BSL 2014 challenge today. Join!


----------



## felic1 (Oct 28, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Yep. I just trimmed all my SSKs off. It sucks cause I definitely look APL in the front but it looks less when I pull my hair back. I'll probably just lurk in challenges next year.


 

Hey Sis! Don't give up! I am mumbling about chasing the full APL in the back with you! Boy, How long does it take? Arm your self with deep conditioner.
Load with ceramides. Aim with steaming treatments. Fire with co washing. Boy, do I have a lot of deep conditioning to do. At least I am happy when I do it. It just seems to take a lot of time. We will have fun next year!! We will get to APL together,along with a lot of other people.....


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 28, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Hey Sis! Don't give up! I am mumbling about chasing the full APL in the back with you! Boy, How long does it take? Arm your self with deep conditioner.
> Load with ceramides. Aim with steaming treatments. Fire with co washing. Boy, do I have a lot of deep conditioning to do. At least I am happy when I do it. It just seems to take a lot of time. We will have fun next year!! We will get to APL together,along with a lot of other people.....



Thanks, love! I really appreciate it.


----------



## apple_natural (Oct 30, 2013)

i think that i'm claiming it a bit early. if i didn't clip like a crackhead this year, i would have made it pretty close sooo.. bsl challenge it is for 2014


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 30, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> i think that i'm claiming it a bit early. if i didn't clip like a crackhead this year, i would have made it pretty close sooo.. bsl challenge it is for 2014



You go girl! I hope we still get to see a year end length photo


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not gonna make it this year after all.... *pours out some likka* Joined the 2014 thread instead.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Oct 31, 2013)

Definitely won't make APL this year. My APL is a long way from SL. It's OK. I am just glad my hair is no longer in the state it was in last year when I started this journey


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 3, 2013)

Im more like a full collarbone length. Im probably going to be APL by May


----------



## WhereItsAt (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm 6 weeks into my Senegalese twists. I plan to take them down next weekend or sometime the week after and get a sew in. I'm not sure I will be APL by the end of this year. I know I won't be full APL until sometime well into next year. I'm debating if I will chop in Feb as it will be a full year since my last tex-lax. So I'll see in Feb what I'll do. I may just let it grow.. I'm so back and forth.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 3, 2013)

Dec 22nd (my scheduled TU) can't come fast enough.

I've been bunning during the week and wearing my wig on the weekend.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Nov 3, 2013)

It's so frigging cold outside. I officially brought out the castor oil yesterday.


----------



## naija24 (Nov 3, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## miraclediva (Nov 3, 2013)

I straightened my hair today so I decided I'd post a pic.


ETA: sorry about the sideways photo, not sure what that's about :-/


----------



## snoop (Nov 13, 2013)

So last week I tried floatation therapy, which meant I my head (along with the rest of me) was sitting in an Epsom salt bath for over an hour.  I think for the most part that I was able to combat the dryness, but I keep forgetting that my hair isn’t a huge fan of oils.  So in trying to use oils to seal in moisture after doing a lot of washes and co-washes and even an oil rinse on the weekend, I now have a greasy head. 

I tried my hand at flat twisting last night, into a high bun.  I didn’t check to see what it look liked from the back.  I did a quick length check last night, around a month since my last check, and my hair seems to be growing rather quickly!  

I finally got my Kizure combs this week and so I’m just counting down the weeks till I get it pressed (first time having straight hair over 2+ years!)   I also found out last night that my Jumbo rake has some nicks in it, so I’ll have to order a new one.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm straightened this week so I will be posting pics soon.  

Has anybody installed crotchet braids?  How did those work for you?   Please post pic and regimen if you don't mind.  I think I may get some with deep wave hair.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Nov 15, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> I'm straightened this week so I will be posting pics soon.
> 
> Has anybody installed crotchet braids? How did those work for you? Please post pic and regimen if you don't mind. I think I may get some with deep wave hair.


 
Hi gvin89.  I've yet to do my crochet braids, but this is what I'll be using as a guide.  She also gives good ideas on how to keep your hair and scalp clean while wearing the style.

http://chanshealthyhappyhair.blogspot.com/search?q=crochet


----------



## WhereItsAt (Nov 16, 2013)

Warning: Rant/vent!

I took my senegalese twists down yesterday afternoon up until early this morning. For one, all around my edges are shorter from where my transitioning hair broke off. I had to tear some braids out bc they were wrapped around too much in the twists. I finally got them out and my hair looks terrible and stagnant. I haven't detangled yet but my hair looked like it hasnt grown a single inch in those twists. 

My left side is still shorter than my right side and it hasnt grown at all and it doesnt seem like its growing. I just want my hair to grow and I dont understand why it wont grow. Its like I am not ever meant to have healthy and long hair. It looks terrible natural but I hate to perm it bc it seems so lifeless. If my hair was all the same length then maybe I would have a normal thickness. I dont. It looks chewed up and spit out and I cut it off 2 years ago so it should be much longer than it is but its not. I am tired of struggling with my hair. I just want hair I can be proud of wearing out. You would think as much as I have hid it, I would reveal nice hair. I do not have nice hair and I dont understand why my hair hates me so much. 

Im now about to go and detangle and probably rip the rest of it out... Ill be getting a sew in today or tomorrow for at least two months. :-(

Thanks for reading/listening..


----------



## Frizzyb (Nov 16, 2013)

WhereItsAt said:


> Warning: Rant/vent!  I took my senegalese twists down yesterday afternoon up until early this morning. For one, all around my edges are shorter from where my transitioning hair broke off. I had to tear some braids out bc they were wrapped around too much in the twists. I finally got them out and my hair looks terrible and stagnant. I haven't detangled yet but my hair looked like it hasnt grown a single inch in those twists.  My left side is still shorter than my right side and it hasnt grown at all and it doesnt seem like its growing. I just want my hair to grow and I dont understand why it wont grow. Its like I am not ever meant to have healthy and long hair. It looks terrible natural but I hate to perm it bc it seems so lifeless. If my hair was all the same length then maybe I would have a normal thickness. I dont. It looks chewed up and spit out and I cut it off 2 years ago so it should be much longer than it is but its not. I am tired of struggling with my hair. I just want hair I can be proud of wearing out. You would think as much as I have hid it, I would reveal nice hair. I do not have nice hair and I dont understand why my hair hates me so much.  Im now about to go and detangle and probably rip the rest of it out... Ill be getting a sew in today or tomorrow for at least two months. :-(  Thanks for reading/listening..




Thanks for venting,
 I know how you feel... Seems like I too, have the most disrespectful head of hair!!! No matter how much time, technique or high end product I put into her I still get slim results. I just want long healthy hair already!!!!


----------



## felic1 (Nov 16, 2013)

WhereItsAt said:


> Warning: Rant/vent!
> 
> I took my senegalese twists down yesterday afternoon up until early this morning. For one, all around my edges are shorter from where my transitioning hair broke off. I had to tear some braids out bc they were wrapped around too much in the twists. I finally got them out and my hair looks terrible and stagnant. I haven't detangled yet but my hair looked like it hasnt grown a single inch in those twists.
> 
> ...


 
Hello WhereItsAt... I had a damaging experience with sengelese twists last year. Last summer. I am just recovering from all the breaks, chips, and straight up bald chunk I lost in the front right hair line. I have had to baby my hair with deep conditioners, oil soaks, treatments and Now I am doing 2 treatments on Tuesday and then two on Friday. My hair is better. I am not saying all of this because I am trying to say that you are not knowledgeable. After this hair butchering, I bought a stack of wigs and thus am able to frequently treat my hair two to three times a week. I use ceramides and add them to my conditioner. I went to organic olive oil to make sure I am using honest to good ness olive. I use evco for pre poo's unless I am getting an olive oil or ceramide oil soak.I also add some available DEEP conditioner to the oil and go under a cap or a dryer to assist with penetration. lamaria211 talked about some napa valley grapseed oil. It comes from a company that makes their own oil.I thought I was more likely to get true grapeseed if I bought that. They had it and the organic olive oil at Whole Foods. I picked up some grapeseed, olive, wheat germ, extra virgin coconut oil (2), and a bottle of pumpkin seed oil to add to my deep conditioners next year. It is like a battle and the general has to call troops for reinforcements. I joined the tea and ayurvedic challenge as well as the ceramide and deep conditioner. I deep condition with heat in a portable dryer under caps. I swear this hair journey is a battle against breakage and damage. I saw some macadamia oil at whole foods as well. All these people are raving about these macadamia conditioners. I figured some real oil would not hurt my war plan. I need to review Brazil nut oil. There is a thread on oils that I just printed that was posted by Coffee. If you have some time, we would LOVE to have you with us in any challenge listed. I mean no offense. You may be in some and I just do not remember your name. We have great tips and the veterans of LHCF are available to assist with our battle plans. Love Ya!!


----------



## apple_natural (Nov 17, 2013)

@WhereItsAt yea. they are so cute, but i had the same experience this year with twists. they are not a good protective style for me. my ends wrapped up in the kinky hair and i had to cut it up pretty badly AND i had to do some major baggying and even GHE for a while to get moisture back. i didn't retain anything. no more twists for me. just don't overreact. clip the bad ends and put it in a tried and true protective style for you for a while and cut twists out as a protective style. thats what i did. just clip it and move on or else i would end up cutting all my hair off out of frustration and starting over without realizing that this is a part of the growth process. finding what works and what doesnt. leave what doesnt in the past and move on


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm patiently waiting for reveal time. I won't be straightening my hair until then. I hope I'm close to APL. I just can't stay away from the scissors


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 17, 2013)

According to my length check shirt. I have a good 3-4 inches before I reach APL.
So joining the APL 2014 thread.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for reading my rant. Those twists did a number on my hair. I will not be getting twists ever again. Ill stick to my sew ins from now on.. I got a sew in today and its perfect. Not sore, not too tight,  just perfect. Its clear Ill be in the 2014 APL challenge.

Ill continue to baby my hair under my sew in and hope for the best. I hope this setback brings a comeback for my hair. My newgrowth is now becoming something to contend with...


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 18, 2013)

jbwphoto1, thanks so much! Just what I needed.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am getting a TU tomorrow and will post my EOY picture sometime during the week.
I hope I am really close to APL & Full APL by April 2014.

I really hope to be able to just get a touch up and leave. No style. 
My beautician might not go for that but fingers are crossed she will understand.

I want to go back home following my touch up:

-Re-neutralize
-French Perm Stabilizer
-DC under steamer 

*This challenge has been awesome! I CAN'T WAIT FOR EVERYONE'S REVEAL*


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree! This challenge has been great! I've let my hair pretty much do its own thing. Parts are APL, parts are almost APL, parts (small parts ) are past APL. Can't wait until I straighten out my hair...and trim


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 18, 2013)

WhereItsAt

I can't do anything that requires synthetic braiding hair. I love the look, but Senegalese twists, box braids etc do not provide the PS gains I would expect.

I've sworn them off. May 2013 I had the BADDEST boxbraids, but my hair disagreed with my decision to get them.

My hair is just starting to flourish again.


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 18, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> WhereItsAt
> 
> I can't do anything that requires synthetic braiding hair. I love the look, but Senegalese twists, box braids etc do not provide the PS gains I would expect.
> 
> ...



Same thing happened to me last year. I ended up losing 3-4" of hair when I removed them. Major setback.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 19, 2013)

I am very afraid of using braids in my hair especially for my edges everytime I say Im going to put in braids  I always change my mind. It took me 4+ yrs to grow back my edges and I still have a way to go. I just can't risk it.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## snoop (Nov 19, 2013)

I two strand twisted my hair on Sunday.  I finally can put all but the front two twists into a ponytail!  I'm pretty sure I needed Bobby pins as late as September to keep it all in!


----------



## naija24 (Nov 19, 2013)

I think I will be SL (barely) by my next touch up. This harsh cold though makes me afraid that I won't retain though. Argh. My bf suggested braids through the end of winter but every time I get braids I feel like it stunts my growth and dries my hair out.


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 20, 2013)

As I mentioned, had my hair straightened so here's my length check.  What say you?


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 20, 2013)

gvin89  - Beautiful hair!!!
You are def APL!
Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Gryphyn (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm back after a little hiatus  My subscription expired a while ago and I just let it lapse since I've been in protective styles anyway.

I got my hair braided since I was going to be away on vaca with friends and didn't want to worry about washing, detangling, etc. when I was sharing a bathroom with others for 2 weeks. I got my hair re-done in twists after 4 weeks, and I'll be getting it redone again this weekend after 5 weeks. I can't keep extensions (or any limiting/extremely-protective styles) in for long because my scalp goes CRAZY when I don't cleanse it frequently. When my hair was loose I would wash, co-wash or rinse DAILY, so after 3 or 4 weeks of only weekly washes with diluted shampoo it's dry, flaky and itchy so 5 weeks in a PS is my absolute limit.

I plan to keep my next set of twists in until the weekend before or after Christmas, then get a texturizer touch up and wear my hair loose again and go back to my regular regimen. I'm currently 18 weeks post texlax so my texturizer will be at 22 or 23 weeks post. 

My longest layers reached APL back in September, but I'm going to join the 2014 APL/BSL challenge and focus on growing the rest of my hair to APL and reaching BSL next year.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Nov 21, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> As I mentioned, had my hair straightened so here's my length check.  What say you?



Congratulations!!! Your hair is beautiful!

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## gvin89 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hyacinthe said:


> Congratulations!!! Your hair is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF



Thanks yaya24 and Hyacinthe. Wasn't sure if I could claim it yet. I had a few setbacks and want sure I would make it. 

Kiwi, welcome back. I'm with you...joining apl/bsl challenge because I'm not ready for the mbl group.

Hyacinthe, can you share how you got your edges to grow back in? Mine are gone AGAIN this time post partum shedding.


----------



## Nat1984 (Nov 24, 2013)

Long time lurker checking in 

So I joined this challenge at the start of the year, but then suffered quite a big set back (protein treatment gone wrong...) shortly after that and so decided to stop focusing on the length of my hair and just continue with my regimen and see what happened. Anyway, I had a relaxer touch up last week, and I think I may finally have reached APL?! The attached photos are from today - am in need of a trim, but generally I'm happy with the progress my hair has made this year.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 24, 2013)

gvin89 said:


> As I mentioned, had my hair straightened so here's my length check. What say you?
> 
> View attachment 234153
> 
> ...


 
Pretty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yuhlovevybz (Nov 24, 2013)

Updates hair in my avi after straightening today. Am I close?     

I got so discouraged measuring the front of my hair to my armpit but seeing it from the back it's longer than I thought it was. Unfortunately I don't care about the back, I want the front to be longer


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 24, 2013)

I will be getting my last touch-up of the year on December 19th. At this time I will do an official length check. I hope I will find the I have retained length. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pearlific1 (Nov 25, 2013)

For those looking for the single BSL 2014 Challenge:

I received a few messages asking for it to be locked or deleted because there were too many BSL threads and it was confusing for subscribers.  I knew this would happen. An update was posted in BSL 2014 before it disappeared informing challengers that thread would be locked and to consider joining a merged challenge. I apologize if the thread was removed before you saw the message.

HHG


----------



## snoop (Nov 26, 2013)

I washed my two strand twists on Sunday, so my hair is a bit shrunken.  I managed to get all of the twists into a ponytail this morning!  No hair pins this week.  Not sure if it has grown since this time last week or if it was just the placement of the pony.  Either way, I count it as a small victory!


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 26, 2013)

yuhlovevybz  - You are on your way there!
Keep up whatever you are doing.


----------



## snoop (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm pretty much going to be living in 2 strand twists until the end of the year.  I was hoping to get my hair pressed within the next two weeks, but my mom will be going away and won't be able to do it.  

I need to figure out how to style my hair for a family portrait in two weeks so I might have to try a roller set.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Dec 13, 2013)

This thread has died down,where is everyone! I made Apl trimmed 2inches off. So Im now Im scraping Apl

Sent from galaxy S 2 using LHCF


----------



## snoop (Dec 13, 2013)

Congrats!  Are you going to post a pic?

I don't think I'll get there until the beginning of next year...


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 14, 2013)

I think I'm straightening for the year end reveal ....


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 14, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I think I'm straightening for the year end reveal ....



I think I will be doing the same. My hair hasn't been straight since August.

I know my hair is 15 different lengths since I've been trimming while my hair is curly. Oops.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Dec 14, 2013)

I already joined the BSL 2014 merged challenges but here is length check. I didn't check from the back because my straightening skills is not that good and I'm trying to save $ so I didn't go to the salon as planned.... 
I already posted this as my start point for the newer challenges. 


View attachment 237083



View attachment 237085

I know, I know these are very sucky length check pics and I don't know exactly where I am. Oh well lol


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 14, 2013)

I haven't posted in a while because I've been busy, but also because I've been discouraged. No APL for me this year. In fact, I'm at the same place I started practically. Part of that is due to my love of blunt ends, but still.

So, next year I'm going to try something new: wigs. I've been reading threads and watching videos for the last 2-3 weeks and settled on the infamous mommy wig. When the 2014 Wig Challenge opens up, I'll join that and the 2014 APL challenge.

I've already gotten my wig and wore it out today. I'm trying to get used to it and make sure I don't look crazy. My husband inspected it and it has his seal of approval.  I'm starting a new job the first week in January and plan to work out before work each day, so this will be a great time saver. It should also cut down on my PJism...but we'll see about that.

It looked crazy when I first put it on, but I worked it a bit and I really like it.


----------



## miraclediva (Dec 14, 2013)

Alright soooo I flunked APL 2013, gonna take it over next year. This is my last flat iron of the year so I'm posting my final pic now. I'm getting better with my regimen, but there's still plenty of room for improvement. I've never been apl so i'm really hoping to reach it in 2014. Congratulations to all who have made it and for those who didn't, we got it next year!


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't have a length check photo, but this is my flat ironed hair two weeks ago.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 14, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> I think I will be doing the same. My hair hasn't been straight since August.
> 
> I know my hair is 15 different lengths since I've been trimming while my hair is curly. Oops.



Girl. You ain't said nothing! I went on a SSK rampage with scissors a few months ago.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'll be flat ironing next Friday.
Will post pics at that time.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 14, 2013)

I had a setback!!! 

I had a setback!!!!!!!!!!

No more 1x a week washing.
I think my hair has moisture overload.

I have a section near my nape that is 1 inch long (broke all the way to the line of demarcation).

What a way to end the year. 

Anyway.... Mission regain is official.
I did a 2 inch trim last night to try and camouflage the sparseness.

Yipeeee.


----------



## snoop (Dec 15, 2013)

I figured today would be the day to experiment.  My initial intent was to do a mayo DC, but then I decided to add cocoa powder and Australian red clay to the mix.  I wanted to do a heavier protein treatment other than the mayo so I added pea protein.  Im not sure that it would have any affect on my hair like that, but I figured that if it works for gelatin....

I kept it in for 3 hours.  I think I noticed a bit of a red tinge.  Sealed with castor oil/ almond oil and a cream.  Hair feels a bit greasy so I'm baggying tonight.  I'll see what my hair feels like tomorrow.

I also chanced keeping my twists in for a third week.  Going to stretch my hair for an event next Monday.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 17, 2013)

well i was apl in the front but cut my hair even with my back yesterday so now im in between sl and apl


----------



## cubanspice (Dec 19, 2013)

Didn't make goal this year due to terrible hair practices but hopefully I will have done much better next year.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 20, 2013)

Double post


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 20, 2013)

I am very surprised that I made apl with my setbacks and laziness. I joined the merged '14 challenge and am looking forward to better hair practices next year. I will spend the next few weeks tweaking my reggie. Babying my edges, nape, and ends are on top of my priority list.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 20, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> well i was apl in the front but cut my hair even with my back yesterday so now im in between sl and apl



This explains my hair right now.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 20, 2013)

Well I have decided to relax my hair or at the very least tex lax bc I don't want my hair completely straight but it needs to be straighter than this..

 I will post a length check but I seriously doubt I made APL. I have a sew in but it's so loose that it needs to come down. It's only been up 5 weeks. I may get another one next weekend. So you all will likely see me in the APL/BSL 2014 challenge.


----------



## snoop (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm hoping to surprise myself with the length in the next week and a half.  I wanted to straighten my hair to do a length check but not sure if it will happen or not.  At the very least I need to take out these two strand twists. They're so done that I'm having trouble stretching them for a pony.  Have to wait until swimming is done on Sunday.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 20, 2013)

I cut my hair to SL last night.
I am officially transitioning again.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm sitting at work on break and I'm not sure if I want to perm my hair now. I'm 10 months post last ten - lax and I am not sure if I can bring myself to do it.. I wouldn't mind an alternative to perm though.. sigh.. decisions


----------



## kandegirl (Dec 20, 2013)

Ladies,

I didn't quite make it. I think in six months, I'll be there (in the back at least).

I relaxed last night w/ nariobi sensitive-2 containers.
And I trimmed my ends as best as I could. I trim w/ the moon and last night was the last day for the winter season.

I wrap my hair and I love the fullness before I flat iron it but I didn't wrap it smoothly enough so I had to break out the heat, which makes it looks very thin, especially after a relaxer (run on sentence!)

After a few weeks, it's back to sew in weaves, getting back on track with applying my oils and taking ALL my vitamins.

On pic before flat ironing, the other two (at work) post flat iron


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 20, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I cut my hair to SL last night. I am officially transitioning again.



Aw. I thought you loved your texlaxed hair yaya24


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking good kandegirl! Not much to go.


----------



## snoop (Dec 20, 2013)

I did a cowash and my hair is still full of red clay from last weeks.  I think I'll be co-washing all weekend.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, I decided to relax..... Complete failure.. My front is relaxed and the other 90% of my hair doesn't even look like relaxer touched it at all.. Not to mention that my right side of my scalp is red.... SMH.... I don't know what to do now.. But the good thing is my left side is finally catching up to my right side. Thank goodness.. But I don't know what to do with my hair now though.... At least I can get a sew in bc my hair in the back has 90% shrinkage..   Anyone have any advice on what to do about it?


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 22, 2013)

My final update for the 2013 challenge...
I took my twists down on Thursday and got my hair flat ironed this weekend. Although my longest layer reached APL in September I'm back just below CBL now - about where I was in June. I have a lot more damage from my braid/kinky twist extensions than I thought, especially at the front and left side, and my ends are really ragged, but I'll be trimming all the straight parts off slowly over the next year anyway. 

So I'm starting the APL 2014 challenge with my hair almost exactly the same length it was a year ago (pre-cut) and I'm hoping to at least maintain this length while I cut my straight ends off. If I still magically get back to APL next year despite all my trimming that will be a bonus.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm debating if I should cut my own hair or go to a stylist  for a trim / even up the chop job I did a few months ago. Either way, I'm definitely and firmly shoulder length  These past two years have sucked ayse!


----------



## snoop (Dec 22, 2013)

I did my first roller set today.  I like how much softer my hair turned out!  I think that I'll have to try to work this into my regimen, especially once the weather starts warming up again.  Going to wait until next weekend before I do my length check.


----------



## snoop (Dec 23, 2013)

I love how my flat twist out turned out!!!  ACK!  I just wish that I had someplace to go this afternoon so that I could show it off!

I realize though that fussy ends are my downfall, in that if the ends aren't smooth in the twist out unraveling the twists leads to detangling and frizzy hair...  got to figure out how to style with smooth ends this year...


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 24, 2013)

Well these are my length check pics. Please ignore my back and bra. It is ill fitting and I have a fat all over. 



Still don't know what to do with the under processed parts of my hair. I had to flat iron my back spots to get it even semi straight.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 24, 2013)

snoop said:


> I love how my flat twist out turned out!!!  ACK!  I just wish that I had someplace to go this afternoon so that I could show it off!
> 
> I realize though that fussy ends are my downfall, in that if the ends aren't smooth in the twist out unraveling the twists leads to detangling and frizzy hair...  got to figure out how to style with smooth ends this year...



Where are the pics snoop


----------



## felic1 (Dec 24, 2013)

kandegirl said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I didn't quite make it. I think in six months, I'll be there (in the back at least
> I relaxed last night w/ nariobi sensitive-2 containers.
> ...



kandegirl Your hair looks nice! Merry Christmas to you!!


----------



## snoop (Dec 24, 2013)

gvin89

Since I plan on putting my hair in two strand twists again, I've decided that today would be length check day.  First pic show my hair over the last three years with the last one being the style from yesterday. 

The second pic is today, day old twist out and final length check for 2013.  Hoping to claim APL early next year!


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 24, 2013)

snoop said:


> gvin89
> 
> Since I plan on putting my hair in two strand twists again, I've decided that today would be length check day.  First pic show my hair over the last three years with the last one being the style from yesterday.
> 
> The second pic is today, day old twist out and final length check for 2013.  Hoping to claim APL early next year!



Great progress! You are well on your way!


----------



## kandegirl (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks and Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## CharlieEcho (Dec 25, 2013)

Here's my starting photo. I've been on my natural hair journey for 3 years. I'm still only just SL. I'm hoping I'll make it to APL next year.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 25, 2013)

CharlieEcho said:


> http://s198.photobucket.com/user/dragonlily781/media/47b37f88-7687-4594-b67b-4cb387ff9d67.jpg.html
> 
> Here's my starting photo. I've been on my natural hair journey for 3 years. I'm still only just SL. I'm hoping I'll make it to APL next year.



This is the 2013 thread, dear. You need the 2014, I think.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Dec 26, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> This is the 2013 thread, dear. You need the 2014, I think.


lol thanks


----------



## Shalay11 (Dec 27, 2013)

Would this be apl ? If not how much longer so I can claim it.. First pic is from oct 2nd from first week of dec ..


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 27, 2013)

Shalay11 the pictures look like two different lengths to me but I would say the second photo is APL.


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 27, 2013)

Shalay11 said:


> Would this be apl ? If not how much longer so I can claim it.. First pic is from oct 2nd from first week of dec ..
> 
> View attachment 239029
> 
> ...


 
OOps, I didn't read your post before I commented. Yes you've reached APL, congrats lady!


----------



## Shalay11 (Dec 27, 2013)

sj10460 said:


> OOps, I didn't read your post before I commented. Yes you've reached APL, congrats lady!




Yay, i feel like I've finally found a regimen and products that I can stick too.. I've retained the most length in the last 6 months from using crochets , shea moisture retention shampoo and conditioner . Kimmytube leave in, coconut oil...aphogee treatments every 10-12 weeks and deep conditioning with honey suckle toes every 4-6 weeks.. I finally feel like I don't need to buy stuff I see people raving about


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was originally going to straighten my hair for our end of year reveal but have decided against using heat.

This was my first year being completely texlaxed after suffering extreme breakage as a natural. I'm pretty pleased with my hair's overall progress. Hopefully I can get to BSB with no setbacks by the end of next year. I do plan on trimming for evenness in the next week or so.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 30, 2013)

You made it!!!

Oh and I straightened last week. I'm waiting to get trimmed tomorrow for my reveal. I refuse to go into the new year with dead ends.


----------



## Deziyah (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey ladies!  Is been a long while since I been here I finally renewed my subscription so now I'm back. . Last I posted I had cut off my relaxed ends but still wanted to stay in the challenge. .. Must say I have had great growth but I'm jus hitting neck length after an inch trim so it looks like I will join the APL '14 in hopes that I will be close to APL by the end on next year. .. congrats to all of you ladies that have made it APL you are an inspiration and my motivators! !! Here's a pic from Saturday after a press and curl and the trim. ..


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 31, 2013)

Welp. Got my trim and I made sure she cut off a "lot" this time cause I don't think my previous stylists were getting the split ends fully off. Shoulder length like a mug but I'm not upset, I know I was slacking. So I went to Ulta and grabbed a deep conditioner to get back focused.

View attachment 240091


----------



## pearlific1 (Dec 31, 2013)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Welp. Got my trim and I made sure she cut off a "lot" this time cause I don't think my previous stylists were getting the split ends fully off. Shoulder length like a mug but I'm not upset, I know I was slacking. So I went to Ulta and grabbed a deep conditioner to get back focused.



Your hair looks nice and full. 

Make sure you keep your focus in 2014   You'll be APL in no time.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Dec 31, 2013)

pearlific1 said:


> Your hair looks nice and full.
> 
> Make sure you keep your focus in 2014   You'll be APL in no time.



Thanks, girlie! I think consistent DCs made a big difference. It didn't seem like it at the time (lol) but yeah, I recognize it now.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 1, 2014)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> Thanks, girlie! I think consistent DCs made a big difference. It didn't seem like it at the time (lol) but yeah, I recognize it now.



I agree on the DCs. I need to do better when it comes to DCing my hair.


----------



## Sweetie123 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh well I didn't make APL last year due to excess shedding and breakage. 
I'll try my luck this year.


----------

